# ICW (Scotland)



## Punkhead

I think I've seen one of their shows. It had Lionheart and BT Gunn. It was pretty cool. It had also, someone jumping from the second floor. Either BT Gunn or his opponent.


----------



## illspirit

I was at Get to Da Choppa, it was a good night.

I work on Mondays, and find it difficult to get them off, so I find it difficult to get to their shows very often. Considering going to their Wrestlemania screening if I can get the next day off.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

Been meaning to go to a show but like illspirit I've had troubles with stuff happening on Mondays. Been to a few SWA shows, which is some of the same wrestlers.


----------



## ChrisK

Get yer rat oot's going to be epic.

They're posting a bunch of videos in the build-up to it, here's one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGSXdBgc4rs


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Not been, but keep up to date with what they're doing. The story for Renfrew/Gunn is so simple but has been so well done. Same with #SaveProWrestling. Better than anything currently in the worldwide promotions.


----------



## muldwych

Have just discovered it and been watching on youtube, seen all the Grado stuff and been catching up on the shows but haven't seen them yet and a wee treck from the deen down to Glasgow for me.


----------



## ChrisK

Renfrew heel turn last night was heartbreaking  the 4 ways were great as I expected, but the 2 out of 3 falls with Jimmy Havoc v James Scott stole the show.

It's definitely worth the trek down, especially on nights like last night or Annual Square Go when they host the WWE PPV also. Great value for money and the crowd are amazing.


----------



## muldwych

Might need to come down for it.
At same time you should come up to Aberdeen for Wrestlezone ;-)
They are on this Friday and Noam Dar is fighting :clap :ex:

Or at least for the BIG EVENT in June (See Below)

_WrestleZone- Aberdeen Anarchy 5th Anniversary Supershow.

Beach Ballroom June 1st 2013

Doors open 6pm

Professional wrestling returns to the Beach Ballroom for the first time in almost 30 years.

The stars from Aberdeen-based promotion WrestleZone will be joined by TWO special guests for their 5th Anniversary Supershow on June 1st.

WWE Hall of Famer “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan, the first-ever winner of the Royal Rumble and a bonafide American hero will be in wrestling action at the event. And he will be joined by current WWE trainer-to-the-stars, and one of the leaders of the Attitude Era, “New Age Outlaw” Billy Gunn. Both superstars can’t wait to join in the action in the WrestleZone.

As well as the special guests, WrestleZone stars like “Creator of Carnage” Crusher Craib, “Red-Haired Warrior” Scotty Swift and the Granite City Hotshots will be in body-slamming, bone-crunching wrestling action. Other big name acts set to appear are Sterling Oil, Bingo Ballance and Johnny Lions.

Doors open at 6pm.

General Admission tickets are available, priced £15.

There is also a special VIP Package. For an extra £10, you get the following;
• Priority entry from 5pm
• Pre-show meet and greet with WrestleZone stars
• Limited edition souvenir goody bag
• A BONUS match_


----------



## ChrisK

Thanks for the info, I'll definitely keep an eye on it 


Did you see Noam Dar on WrestleTalk TV this week?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Big fan of World Wide. 

Best venues in the indy scene. Best crowd, arguably best commentators. 

Great to see wrestling aimed at adults. REally refreshing.


----------



## muldwych

ChrisK said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll definitely keep an eye on it
> 
> 
> Did you see Noam Dar on WrestleTalk TV this week?


Yeah i seen it :cheer i already knew he was a massive Eddie fan.


----------



## ChrisK

It was funny how shifty he looked eh? :lol


----------



## muldwych

ChrisK said:


> It was funny how shifty he looked eh? :lol


Did you see that William Regal knows about him and is on his 'one to watch list'.









that and the fact AJ Styles said he thinks he will be signed in the next couple years its looking good for him.


----------



## mikkha76

just gonna have a look on youtube. is this hardcore type stuff? (hoping)


----------



## muldwych

mikkha76 said:


> just gonna have a look on youtube. is this hardcore type stuff? (hoping)


yeah dude it is Hardcore (Y)


----------



## Indianajones

Was at the show last night, and Get Yer Rat Oot last month.

Absolutely brilliant, my favourite wrestling promotion in the world right now.

The Falls Count anywhere match last night with Jester, Havoc and Mary Dobson was insane, Dobson stole the show with her performance.
Was also great to see The Sumerian Death Squad and Fergal Devitt, both of whom were brilliant! 

Also, the Whiplash and Dynamite match from last month is the best I've ever saw live.


----------



## muldwych

Indianajones said:


> Was at the show last night, and Get Yer Rat Oot last month.
> 
> Absolutely brilliant, my favourite wrestling promotion in the world right now.
> 
> The Falls Count anywhere match last night with Jester, Havoc and Mary Dobson was insane, Dobson stole the show with her performance.
> Was also great to see The Sumerian Death Squad and Fergal Devitt, both of whom were brilliant!
> 
> Also, the Whiplash and Dynamite match from last month is the best I've ever saw live.


They are doing amazing just now.

Crazy Mary is thrown off a balcony by Jack Jester!


----------



## Indianajones

muldwych said:


> They are doing amazing just now.
> 
> Crazy Mary is thrown off a balcony by Jack Jester!


The show in Edinburgh in August is looking amazing already !

Jack Jester vs Sabu

Grado vs Cabana !

in their biggest venue to date, holding over 1000.

Going to have to travel through for it !


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

grado is fuckin awesome! wee boot all da fuckin way!


----------



## muldwych

The show in Edinburgh and also the one before that in Garage both look amazing. ICW along with SWE, PWE, Fierce Females, SWA and Wrestlezone are ALL putting on great shows and the future looks bright for Scottish Wrestling (we have never had it so good).


----------



## ChrisK

Fuck man I don't get on this forum enough! Need to give you guys my Twitter or something to keep in touch.

*Who's going to the show on the 9th?*

_Mikey Whiplash v Robbie Dynamite_ - rematch, this time for the ICW Championship!

_The NAK v Jimmy Havoc and Jack Jester_ - show fucking stealer

_Jackie Polo v Johnny Moss_ - #fuckyerpolowewantsmints if Polo wins he faces DALLAS for control of ICW

_Wolfgang v Noam Dar_ - for the Zero G championship

Those four are bona fide main events man, plus..... Grado v Andy Wild, The Bucky Boys v Fight Club, Solar & Dickie Divers v Team CK, The Owens Twins v Nikki Storm & ????


*Who's all going to Edinburgh?*

_Jack Jester v Sabu_ - fuck me

_Grado v Colt Cabana_ - sideways

Gotta imagine Jackie Polo v Mark Dallas will be on that card too. I also predict Kay Lee Ray defending her Fierce Females title, probably against whoever ??? ends up being.


----------



## Indianajones

Missing this show this weekend 

But, got my tickets for the Fringe show, cant wait !


----------



## blackycfc

going to be absolutely brilliant this weekend, so many cracking matches including the kneepad thumbtack match


----------



## ClydebankBlitz

Yeah I've only been watching it for a few days and it's my favourite wrestling promotion out there. Obviously when you have a tag team named "The Bucky Boys" some cultural bias might come into play


----------



## Indianajones

Current Card for ICW: Daves Not Here Man: 

Champion vs Champion (Both Titles on the line)

ICW Champion, Mikey Whiplash vs Zero G Champion, Wolfgang

Sabu vs Jack Jester

Grado vs Colt Cabana 

Andy Wild vs Noam Dar

Last Woman Standing Match for the ICW: Fierce Females Championship:

Kaylee Ray vs Carmel

Bra and Panties Match:

Nikki Storm vs Leah Owens.

I actually think this will be the best wrestling show anywhere this year, if you can make it to Edinburgh, you should go out your way to do so.


----------



## ClydebankBlitz

Just watching these ICW Worldwide episodes. Grado going for the 2274 lmfao. Awesome.


----------



## RoosterSmith

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Just watching these ICW Worldwide episodes. Grado going for the 2274 lmfao. Awesome.


GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ClydebankBlitz

Wish I'd caught onto ICW years ago. Crackin show.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Haven't been to a show yet but I've heard nothing but good things. My band has been booked to play at a gig at the end of August that ICW are the promoters for so hoping it's close to one of their shows so I can make it.


----------



## Indianajones

BBC 1 filmed the show at the weekend and will film the next two shows.

ICW is really going places !


----------



## RoosterSmith

Indianajones said:


> BBC 1 filmed the show at the weekend and will film the next two shows.
> 
> ICW is really going places !


Nice. Is that THE BBC or a channel owned by them?


----------



## blackycfc

sunday was outstanding

ive been to all ICW shows since january and it just gets better and better, cant wait for edinburgh (SHOULD BE IN GLASGOW THOUGH!)

place was absolutely rammed on sunday as well compared to the previous show and thats even better considering it was boiling outside and T in the park going on


----------



## Indianajones

RoosterSmith said:


> Nice. Is that THE BBC or a channel owned by them?


THE BBC. big jump from the unknown channel on Sky they used to be shown on at 2am on a friday


----------



## kellogs

I was watching it on My Channel earlier in the year but does't seem to be on anymore. Try and find Youtube clips but miss the TV show. BBC1 doesn't seem like a good fit!


----------



## Murph

I read on their Facebook page they'll be part of a BBC Scotland documentary, it's not that the BBC are going to start airing their weekly show.


----------



## kellogs

That makes more sense. Will look forward to it being done as long as it is done properly and not in the taking the piss at pretend fighting way that could happen.


----------



## Murph

Aye, the ICW Facebook page itself commented saying it doesn't look down on the company or wrestling in general. Sounds like it'll be good!


----------



## RoosterSmith

kellogs said:


> I was watching it on My Channel earlier in the year but does't seem to be on anymore. Try and find Youtube clips but miss the TV show. BBC1 doesn't seem like a good fit!


The show I believe is post on the promotions official Youtube account, ICWOnline. Unless you're talking about a different one they used to have.


----------



## Craig

I went to Square Go and Get Yer Rat Out, not been since though, I work 'till 6 on Sundays so I'm just trying to go whenever I can(that and if it's a PPV weekend I'd rather just go to Walkabout where they actually have a decent sound system)

I'm trying to get work off for Dave's Not Here Man but I'll definitely be at Fear And Loathing In Glasgow, although I'm still trying to work out how they're gonna make the ABC work as a venue...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I get the impression that BBC will be filming these events for a documentary, which has been confirmed, to air in the the run of to the event proposed by Frankie Boyle to take place next year. Would make sense.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I get the impression that BBC will be filming these events for a documentary, which has been confirmed, to air in the the run of to the event proposed by Frankie Boyle to take place next year. Would make sense.


probably right but if you watched that clip they just posted on Youtube, their owner mentioned getting a suit and shaving for the BBC. I'm sure he was in character, talking about selling out. 

But I thought it could also have something to do with having a BBC show. I mean, one documentary doesn't mean you've hit the big time right? 

So I'm hoping it could really big a tv show, from what I hear things aren't so repressed when it comes to TV in the UK right? Not as much as in America anyway. I saw Robert Webb's junk on that mitchel and webb look so I'm thinking ICW won't have to tone things down so much? 

Anyway, you're probably right, too much to ask for.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I saw the clip, which they would only be allowed to post after cleared by BBC. I think the point was to put over that Dallas is going to just be a character from here on out.

The BBC, especially BBC1, where Dallas said it's being filmed for, is a very tightly controlled channel. There's not much that you can get away with on there, certainly not someone saying cunt. ICW as it is would not be allowed to air on BBC1 as a fictional show, it just wouldn't. As a factual documentary though, you can get away with a lot more for some reason. Also, the censoring doesn't really hamper things in a documentary.


----------



## Indianajones

ICW has just about sold out next months show 4 weeks in advance. 

Gonna be an amazing show !

Whiplash vs Wolfgang is the match I'm most looking forwards to.


----------



## TakeTwo

ICW is fantastic. Only recently started watching it but the combination of the good wrestling and hilarious commentary is brilliant. I lost it when one of the commentators said "Davey Boy is so big and masculine that when he fucks you, you've technically been in a threesome." It's amazing.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

The commentary is actually one of the things that puts me off about it. There's no doubt it's a very good promotion and I'm proud that it's Glasgow based.

Was hoping to go to the big Edinburgh show but it sold out yesterday while I was in the planning stages. The fact that an Indy promotion has sold out a 1,200 capacity venue when that's about what TNA drew the last time they were here, is outstanding.


----------



## Al Borland

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The commentary is actually one of the things that puts me off about it. There's no doubt it's a very good promotion and I'm proud that it's Glasgow based.
> 
> Was hoping to go to the big Edinburgh show but it sold out yesterday while I was in the planning stages. The fact that an Indy promotion has sold out a 1,200 capacity venue when that's about what TNA drew the last time they were here, is outstanding.


I thought TNA had a good British following?


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

Fuckin love ICW, great wee promotion. Need to get myself along to an event though, always been on my to-do list.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Al Borland said:


> I thought TNA had a good British following?


They do, but not so much in Scotland. I'm sure it will be different the next time since they're doing a tv taping.

The biggest problem is that it's been held in a venue that's not that easy to get to and from. It's being held in the city centre the next time though, so that should bump up the attendance coupled with it being for TV.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The commentary is actually one of the things that puts me off about it. There's no doubt it's a very good promotion and I'm proud that it's Glasgow based.


Same. I'm pleading wae Dallas to give us Grado v Whiplash II without the commentary. The crowd _made_ that match spectacular. No taking away from either competitor, but the atmosphere was like a 3rd wrestler in the ring.


Who's all going to Edinburgh? Give's a shout.


Also, fan or no, you need to watch this for a buzz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQT8mSTKO1I


----------



## EK Revolver

I'm from Glasgow and really need to get around to going to these shows. Looks like a great laugh.


----------



## Swark

Can't see it being on BBC 1

But late night bbc 2 they could get away with anything.


----------



## Indianajones

The Day has finally come!

The biggest show in Scottish Wrestling History.

Dave's not here man. I'm buzzing at the prospect.


----------



## blackycfc

Just home, absolutely drained

Been to every ICW show since January and they continue to get better but tonight was something special

Delighted for jester, just gutted half the crowd had to bolt immediately after for a train rather than party

I c dub.


----------



## Indianajones

Colt gave ICW a great shoutout on Art of Wrestling this week.

If ICW keeps growing at this rate, its scary to think what they could become.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Indianajones said:


> Colt gave ICW a great shoutout on Art of Wrestling this week.
> 
> If ICW keeps growing at this rate, its scary to think what they could become.


Been hesitant to post here for fear of spoilers. Scrolled down real slow on this page, almost bailed when Blacky mentioned Jester, hee hee... 

Do we have a spoiler policy in this thread? 

Anyhoozle, yeah, I too wonder how big this can get. This is not a WRESTLING story. This is a PERFORMANCE ART story. I'm willing to bet that most of the ICW crowd don't go to ICW because it's a wrestling promotion, I think they go because it caught on from word of mouth. Kind of like wrestling in the golden era and in the 90's, I think it became a part of pop culture. Over there in Scotland, I think it's become part of their counter culture. 

And that's why I agree with Professor Jones, it is scary to think of how big this promotion can get. 1,000 plus people is HUGE!!! Very few promotions get that. 

Anybody know if a DVD is coming out or when World Wide is coming back?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ICW is going very well. However, it's getting more attention than it deserves. I don't mean that as a negative, because they are doing fantastic things. Wrestling all over Scotland is picking up and packing out venues. The atmosphere at the Edinburgh show was allegedly, a good bit less than it usually is in Glasgow. A lot of casual fans descended into chatting with each other for large portions of the show. I'm sure everyone had a good time but A few hardcore fans I've spoken too said that the casuals took away from the show a bit.

Not everyone is gonna be a hardcore fan and it's good that Casuals attended the event, hopefully it expands because of that, but as you said ICW isn't about the wrestling story. It's very much storyline based, which is fine, but I'm a mark for excellent in ring storytelling without pandering to the crowd.

ICW is currently filming for a BBC1 documentary, so I don't see it being a DVD release anytime soon. Fear and Loathing IV in Glasgow will be a bigger event anyhoo. They may return to Youtube in the meantime though.

Also, it's not part of any culture or counter culture other than folk who are/were already wrestling fans. It may become an entity like that on it's own, but it's a long way off.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> ICW is going very well. However, it's getting more attention than it deserves. I don't mean that as a negative, because they are doing fantastic things. Wrestling all over Scotland is picking up and packing out venues. The atmosphere at the Edinburgh show was allegedly, a good bit less than it usually is in Glasgow. A lot of casual fans descended into chatting with each other for large portions of the show. I'm sure everyone had a good time but A few hardcore fans I've spoken too said that the casuals took away from the show a bit.
> 
> Not everyone is gonna be a hardcore fan and it's good that Casuals attended the event, hopefully it expands because of that, but as you said ICW isn't about the wrestling story. It's very much storyline based, which is fine, but I'm a mark for excellent in ring storytelling without pandering to the crowd.
> 
> ICW is currently filming for a BBC1 documentary, so I don't see it being a DVD release anytime soon. Fear and Loathing IV in Glasgow will be a bigger event anyhoo. They may return to Youtube in the meantime though.
> 
> Also, it's not part of any culture or counter culture other than folk who are/were already wrestling fans. It may become an entity like that on it's own, but it's a long way off.


I don't know if it's getting more attention than it deserves. This forum has a lot of threads that asked the question, "What's more important, the in ring product, or storytelling?" Storytelling wins all the time. 

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with being nothing but an in ring company but most people don't dig it. I think ICW's handling of the medium deserves more attention because that's what people wanna see. 

And I"m gonna stand by my thesis that ICW is creating new wrestling fans. Unless everyone gets 700-1000 people. In which case the scene over there is really on fire, and props to that great wrestling country.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RoosterSmith said:


> I don't know if it's getting more attention than it deserves. This forum has a lot of threads that asked the question, "What's more important, the in ring product, or storytelling?" Storytelling wins all the time.
> 
> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with being nothing but an in ring company but most people don't dig it. I think ICW's handling of the medium deserves more attention because that's what people wanna see.
> 
> And I"m gonna stand by my thesis that ICW is creating new wrestling fans. Unless everyone gets 700-1000 people. In which case the scene over there is really on fire, and props to that great wrestling country.


Well, ICW isn't the first company to crack the 1000 mark in Scotland in recent history. I'm not saying that there's anything wrong with what ICW does, just that they've been more active in putting storylines over on social media and youtube, so it's understandable why they focus on that.

That being said, Whiplash vs Dynamite earlier in the year is one of the best matches of 2013. And obviously they have most of the top talent in the country working for them right now.

There are a lot of good things happening in several companies in Scotland though and Brookside has just done another week at the SWA Source wrestling school.

The next event I'm attending is the SWA Battlezone in October. I'm hoping we get Joe Coffey vs Mikey Whiplash for the title. A brilliant story that's been building for months now. I much prefer Joe Coffey wrestling as a face where as he is a Heel in ICW. His filmed promo's as a Heel are outstanding though.


----------



## ChrisK

RoosterSmith said:


> Do we have a spoiler policy in this thread?


I'd like to keep it spoiler free. Post your predictions by all means, but if you have inside info don't share it. I know a few people outside of kayfabe and *never* discuss what's going on behind the booking.




Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> ICW is going very well. However, it's getting more attention than it deserves. I don't mean that as a negative, because they are doing fantastic things. Wrestling all over Scotland is picking up and packing out venues. The atmosphere at the Edinburgh show was allegedly, a good bit less than it usually is in Glasgow. A lot of casual fans descended into chatting with each other for large portions of the show. I'm sure everyone had a good time but A few hardcore fans I've spoken too said that the casuals took away from the show a bit.


What do you mean exactly? Like in comparison to other Scottish/British promotions?

Yeah the atmosphere was a bit weird, but this year has had some amazing crowd moments that have came from a mixture of casuals and hardcore.

The acapella Like A Prayer during Grado v Whiplash II was started by a casual iirc. Team CK's turn at Maryhill was fantastic too. The crowd are a huge part of the show tbh.


Did you all attend the latest shows (Dave's & Something About Maryhill)? I'm glad to see the Maryhill show got a little mention in the Sun. I was expecting a bit more coverage tbh. The BBC documentary should go some way to helping that.

Re: the Youtube videos. This "season" ended at Terminator 2, but they posted Grado v Whiplash II due to fan response. The next "season" will resume after Fear & Loathing, I think they were wanting to have fans eager for content as I believe there will be a new DVD at Fear & Loathing plus the BBC documentary is ongoing for these shows.

Who's going to Fierce Females next week?


----------



## Craig

I'm missing Fierce Females thanks to a friend's gig at the 02 Academy and I'm missing Fear And Loathing thanks to being in Paris. I'll just have to let The Box wrestling quiz be my one bit of Scottish wrestling for the next month.


----------



## RoosterSmith

ChrisK said:


> I'd like to keep it spoiler free. Post your predictions by all means, but if you have inside info don't share it. I know a few people outside of kayfabe and *never* discuss what's going on behind the booking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The acapella Like A Prayer during Grado v Whiplash II was started by a casual iirc. Team CK's turn at Maryhill was fantastic too. The crowd are a huge part of the show tbh.
> 
> 
> ?


I know man, that acapella thing gave me chills. Those guys got Grado's back. Good to hear about World Wide coming back.


----------



## ChrisK

It was a thing of beauty. Watching the video back, it didn't last as long as I thought, but at the time it seemed to last forever. Then Whiplash shatter the moment with those dives :|


----------



## RoosterSmith

ChrisK said:


> It was a thing of beauty. Watching the video back, it didn't last as long as I thought, but at the time it seemed to last forever. Then Whiplash shatter the moment with those dives :|


Three times! Crazy.


----------



## ChrisK

Did anyone go to Fierce Females? It was really fantastic!!


Fear & Loathing soon, can't wait


----------



## RoosterSmith

Those mother Fudgers!!! 

Best part of this video is the scenery. I understand that Clydeside is a part of Glasgow? Beautiful. 







ChrisK said:


> Did anyone go to Fierce Females? It was really fantastic!!
> 
> 
> Fear & Loathing soon, can't wait


Saw like one match from Fierce Female's youtube channel. I'll give anything a shot. Is the show going to be released at all?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RoosterSmith said:


> Those mother Fudgers!!!
> 
> Best part of this video is the scenery. I understand that Clydeside is a part of Glasgow? Beautiful.


The Clydeside is basically just anywhere beside the river that goes through Glasgow.
Most of the video is just on Sauchiehall street where The Garage venue is, thats hosted a lot of ICW events.


----------



## ChrisK

RoosterSmith said:


> Saw like one match from Fierce Female's youtube channel. I'll give anything a shot. Is the show going to be released at all?



Every Fierce Females show gets released on DVD.

The first show, from September last year, was pretty decent, but the only "must see" match was the main event, another great showing between Kay Lee Ray and Carmel.

The second show, Luke Who's Yer Da?, from May this year, features a tournament to crown the first women's champion and an amazing contest between Crazy Mary Dobson and Bette Noire.

The third show, XX It's In Our DNA, which was just last month there, was a great event mired by a couple of botched referee counts, but featured great showings from Rhia O'Reilly, Nikki Storm, Carmel vs Crazy Mary Dobson, and a main event of Viper vs Kay Lee Ray vs Amazing Kong


http://www.fiercefemales.co.uk/



ICW will be part of a BBC documentary soon, but I think now that it's wrapped with Fear & Loathing 6 they'll begin putting videos up on their Youtube and released DVDs again (both were on hold while the BBC were filming the last 3 or so months).


----------



## RoosterSmith

ChrisK said:


> Every Fierce Females show gets released on DVD.
> 
> The first show, from September last year, was pretty decent, but the only "must see" match was the main event, another great showing between Kay Lee Ray and Carmel.
> 
> The second show, Luke Who's Yer Da?, from May this year, features a tournament to crown the first women's champion and an amazing contest between Crazy Mary Dobson and Bette Noire.
> 
> The third show, XX It's In Our DNA, which was just last month there, was a great event mired by a couple of botched referee counts, but featured great showings from Rhia O'Reilly, Nikki Storm, Carmel vs Crazy Mary Dobson, and a main event of Viper vs Kay Lee Ray vs Amazing Kong
> 
> 
> http://www.fiercefemales.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ICW will be part of a BBC documentary soon, but I think now that it's wrapped with Fear & Loathing 6 they'll begin putting videos up on their Youtube and released DVDs again (both were on hold while the BBC were filming the last 3 or so months).


Good to hear.


----------



## blackycfc

wee bump for this and a nod to whoever was at the square go on sunday night

that was a bloody good show, despite renfrew stealing the square go from grado


----------



## BallsBalogna

Oh man. ICW looks like something special. Great energy and all, looks like a lot of fun to be a part of. Ever since I first saw ICW videos, I fell in love with Grado. It's Yersel! Dude is seriously a trip. His promos and vids on YouTube fucking slay. It takes me a couple of views to understand everything he's saying but everything down to his facial expressions, body language, comedic timing, it's just all there in spades! 

What's the word on the documentary?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

BallsBalogna said:


> Oh man. ICW looks like something special. Great energy and all, looks like a lot of fun to be a part of. Ever since I first saw ICW videos, I fell in love with Grado. It's Yersel! Dude is seriously a trip. His promos and vids on YouTube fucking slay. It takes me a couple of views to understand everything he's saying but everything down to his facial expressions, body language, comedic timing, it's just all there in spades!
> 
> What's the word on the documentary?


It'll be on BBC1 in the near future. I'm pretty sure someone will rip it and upload it pronto.


----------



## BallsBalogna

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It'll be on BBC1 in the near future. I'm pretty sure someone will rip it and upload it pronto.


Thanks, good to know! I'm looking forward to it. Sorry to keep asking questions their an official title for the doc or is it for a series? I've been digging around but all I came up with is "The British Wrestler" and I'm assuming that's a totally different doc.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

BallsBalogna said:


> Thanks, good to know! I'm looking forward to it. Sorry to keep asking questions their an official title for the doc or is it for a series? I've been digging around but all I came up with is "The British Wrestler" and I'm assuming that's a totally different doc.


You're obviously terrible at looking for stuff on the internet then, haha. It's plastered on their facebook and twitter pages.


----------



## Greegzoid

COLT CABANA IT'S YERSEL!!


----------



## BallsBalogna

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You're obviously terrible at looking for stuff on the internet then, haha. It's plastered on their facebook and twitter pages.


I'm ridiculous lol! I actually saw this and thought it was a name of a show or something. I see the little BBC1 Scotland logo in the corner now haha. 

Thanks for the handy detective work. 

I can't wait to see this, the more time Grado has on screen the better. I've watched so much ICW that I've developed an ear for the Scots. I was showing a friend a Grado promo just the other day and he didn't even understand 5% (but Grado still managed to get him laughing).

You guys in Scotland enjoy this to the fullest. The magic ICW is making doesn't happen often in this world.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

Can't wait for this documentary, I really have faith that they'll end up on TV over here.

I reckon I'll be heading to the show later in the month.










:lol the names are always brilliant.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act




----------



## RoosterSmith

So, saw the first new show of the season. 

Very excited to have Worldwide back. The new format is unfortunate, only clips instead of a full match. But can you blame them? This is a product ten times better than any other promotion in the world. (Just my opinion of course.)

They've given us enough of a sample and I'd be very happy to purchase DVDS from this company. Which brings me to this question...

What DVD were they talking about at the end of the video? I've been to their website and bought some shirts. But I haven't seen a DVD that's actually recent. 

Anyway, about the episode, Joe Coffey needs to buy some thicker tights. What are those made of? Glad bags? Can't complain about the grappling, I loves me some James Scott. No ****. Not that there's anything wrong with ****. 

In fact, I'm so cool with ****, that I'll even put **** right back on the table. I'm going full **** on James Scott. 

I really liked the Bucky Boys match and I was really into it but Jeeze!!!! That ended fast. I really wanted to see that shit. 

Vacating the belts was a bull shit move though. Should have done what he did at the end of the iron man match, Marc Dallas, I mean. 

I knew Stevie Boy wouldn't join the Clique. No way. 

Looking forward to see more from this season. Two weeks!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

The new DVD is the Square Go! DVD, which isn't out yet. The last 3 major events were filmed for the BBC documentary, so won't be released until after that has aired on tv, if they are even releasing DVDs. Would be silly not to.

Just the plain logistics of it all.

Just a bit of an 'insider' info for you, the tag titles were vacated because they are being replaced by new titles. As you may have seen, the faceplates had been defaced by the NAK.

I understand that it may be frustrating not to view the whole matches, but they only serve as teasers, sadly.

I think I know the issue you are on about with the tights. I just get the impression that it's more an underwear issue rather than the quality of the tights.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The new DVD is the Square Go! DVD, which isn't out yet. The last 3 major events were filmed for the BBC documentary, so won't be released until after that has aired on tv, if they are even releasing DVDs. Would be silly not to.
> 
> Just the plain logistics of it all.
> 
> Just a bit of an 'insider' info for you, the tag titles were vacated because they are being replaced by new titles. As you may have seen, the faceplates had been defaced by the NAK.
> 
> I understand that it may be frustrating not to view the whole matches, but they only serve as teasers, sadly.
> 
> I think I know the issue you are on about with the tights. I just get the impression that it's more an underwear issue rather than the quality of the tights.


That's weird because Kirkwood says we have the option of waiting two weeks for the next match or buying the DVD. Do you know when it's being released. I don't want Billy thinking I'm a cheap bastard. 

I liked the tag belts, I can see why they'd want new ones though. Hope they don't change the singles belt. 

I don't know bro... I think our boy, Coffey was hanging brain in that bout. Ain't no underpants to speak of. He's duking it out like Scottish ancestors of old.

BTW: is SWA still doing that internet show they used to do? Haven't checked in on them in a long while.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I have no idea when it's out to be honest. Just best to keep an eye on the facebook page. 

It seems to have been a drawn out process of upgrading all of the titles since they've been elevated to cult status. Although, if I'm right, it's the same as what happened to the Heavyweight title, replaced after it had been defaced/destroyed.

I'm not really a fan of the style of the titles, especially given how awesome some of the titles are in other Scottish companies. Infact, I'd say the Fierce Females title is the nicest belt under the ICW brand.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Even under this new format, I find ICW very enjoyable. Even just the highlights of their matches are fantastic in terms of a pro wrestling experiance. 






I really dug Noam Dar's open handed chop to knee bar. What a beautifully disturbing mix of technical ability and brutal violence. Really dug Jackie Polo's shoulder breaker too, after catching Dar out of the air like that. No understanding of why he's hanging out with Mark Coffey though. That guy's a freak. 

Or am I thinking about his brother? Either way, I wouldn't trust a Coffey brother. 

Little fun fact, Noam Dar watches a Great Khali match every night before turning in. 

***

The DVD for the Square Go did come out, by the by. Now I love ICW but I'm not gonna be picking that up since I've seen all the highlights and know who's gonna win everything. 

I was gonna say that for future reference, don't watch Worldwide if you're gonna pick up the DVDs but then I remembered, I have no idea if they're even doing a DVD for episodes 4-6 or whatever. So I'm kind of still left in limbo. 

However, the Red Bucky Boys shirt looks awesome So I reckon I'll support the company that way. 

Speaking of cool shirts, ICW's sponsor, the t shirt company has some pretty kick ass ones. Got a cool pepsi Punk shirt, I'm big on the Ambrose before Hoes shirt and they got some others that are cool. I also dig the 'Murican Made shirt. 

No idea why the UK site looks so much nicer and simpler than the US one but, I recommend the UK one.


----------



## ChrisK

blackycfc said:


> wee bump for this and a nod to whoever was at the square go on sunday night
> 
> that was a bloody good show, despite renfrew stealing the square go from grado


Fuck that, Yum Yum won!

-------------------



BallsBalogna said:


> Oh man. ICW looks like something special. Great energy and all, looks like a lot of fun to be a part of. Ever since I first saw ICW videos, I fell in love with Grado. It's Yersel! Dude is seriously a trip. His promos and vids on YouTube fucking slay. It takes me a couple of views to understand everything he's saying but everything down to his facial expressions, body language, comedic timing, it's just all there in spades!
> 
> What's the word on the documentary?


Glad you enjoy it. The documentary aired on Tuesday "Insane Fight Club", it is on BBC iPlayer until this Tuesday and it's already on Youtube too.

-------------




BallsBalogna said:


> Thanks, good to know! I'm looking forward to it. Sorry to keep asking questions their an official title for the doc or is it for a series? I've been digging around but all I came up with is "The British Wrestler" and I'm assuming that's a totally different doc.


There's a few things you should check out on Youtube.

First, "The Trials And Tribulations Of Grado" is a wee 15 minute video showing Grado trying to get booked on ICW.

Then "The British Wrestler" focuses on various British Wrestlers, but mostly Grado's ascension. Also a lot from Mikey Whiplash and Mark Dallas (ICW owner).

"Grado vs Colt" parts 1-3 (or 4?) is Grado and Colt Cabana larking around.

Finally "Insane Fight Club" again focussing on Grado, Mark Dallas and Jack Jester.

After that, I'd say go through all of Worldwide from start to finish 




RoosterSmith said:


> So, saw the first new show of the season.
> 
> Very excited to have Worldwide back. The new format is unfortunate, only clips instead of a full match. But can you blame them? This is a product ten times better than any other promotion in the world. (Just my opinion of course.)


I'm not hot on the new format. The DVD they were talking about was the Square Go. They vacated the belts because Sumerian Death Squad were owed a title shot from forever ago against the Buckies, and they had no real way of booking it now NAK are champs, so vacating the titles and having a triple threat ladder match between the Buckies, NAK and SDS seemed fairest. And will be fucking incredible.


So... who all watched the documentary?


----------



## ChrisK

*INSANE FIGHT CLUB*

The ICW documentary on BBC last Tuesday. Please watch it on the iPlayer while it is up and tell the BBC your opinion to support British wrestling. Afterwards, here are the links:

TRAILER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXxDe9mR_g


PRE-VIEW SHOW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0HNIj0WHSE


DOCUMENTARY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4N34L_l0OA





PLEASE FEEDBACK TO THE BBC


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Will be getting a ticket or tickets for ICW Newcastle soon. 

Looking forward to it even if I have to wait til June, should be good...Hopefully they can pull a good, raucous crowd in.


----------



## RoosterSmith

ChrisK said:


> I'm not hot on the new format. The DVD they were talking about was the Square Go. They vacated the belts because Sumerian Death Squad were owed a title shot from forever ago against the Buckies, and they had no real way of booking it now NAK are champs, so vacating the titles and having a triple threat ladder match between the Buckies, NAK and SDS seemed fairest. And will be fucking incredible.
> 
> 
> So... who all watched the documentary?


Yeah, I learned the DVD came out as they posted the last Square Go episode. 

Do you think they'll keep putting out DVDs? If they will, I'll stop watching the show and wait. 

But if they got none coming out, I wouldn't wanna miss Worldwide. 

I don't know about the booking. I always like to see bad guys against bad guys. 

That's why I'm digging AAW right now, with Kingston against Young.

Sure, the Bucky Boys would want a piece of the SDS. But they can always do that feud during and after. 



ChrisK said:


> The ICW documentary on BBC last Tuesday. Please watch it on the iPlayer while it is up and tell the BBC your opinion to support British wrestling. Afterwards, here are the links:
> 
> TRAILER
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXxDe9mR_g
> 
> 
> PRE-VIEW SHOW
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0HNIj0WHSE
> 
> 
> DOCUMENTARY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4N34L_l0OA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEDBACK TO THE BBC


How do you recommend I do that?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RoosterSmith said:


> Yeah, I learned the DVD came out as they posted the last Square Go episode.
> 
> *Do you think they'll keep putting out DVDs?* If they will, I'll stop watching the show and wait.
> 
> But if they got none coming out, I wouldn't wanna miss Worldwide.
> 
> I don't know about the booking. *I always like to see bad guys against bad guys*.
> 
> That's why I'm digging AAW right now, with Kingston against Young.
> 
> Sure, the Bucky Boys would want a piece of the SDS. But they can always do that feud during and after.
> 
> How do you recommend I do that?


They will keep bringing out DVDs, yes.

That's just not how wrestling works...


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They will keep bringing out DVDs, yes.
> 
> That's just not how wrestling works...


I wouldn't say it's not how wrestling works. Mostly? I'd agree with that. But AAW's doing it now and WCW did it once with Vader/Cactus. 

Hell, Shield/Wyatts kind of sucked but you could make that argument. 

It's awesome when bad guys go against each other because they're already established as being pricks. Two good guys happen more often, but I find that strange because two good guys have a higher likelihood of being boring. They're more likely to shake each others's hands at the end and walk away buddies. That's cool. But it's limited. 

But you have two maniacs? Who knows what's gonna happen? 

For that reason I'm surprised it's not happened more. 

Good to hear about the DVDs. Any way I can get the release dates in advance?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

You misconstrued my point. Wrestling isn't based on ever doing bad guy vs bad guy. It happens rarely and rarely works.

Just need to keep up to date with their facebook page and check their shop.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You misconstrued my point. Wrestling isn't based on ever doing bad guy vs bad guy. It happens rarely and rarely works.
> 
> Just need to keep up to date with their facebook page and check their shop.


That's the second time someone told me I had to follow the facebook of a company. I will definitely start doing that. Maybe I'm just an old fuddy duddy but it seems weird to me that facebook will have something that the official website doesn't. But I guess that's the world we're living in. 

It does work though, bad guy Vs. bad guy. The crowds are always wicked into it. Bonus points if your ear falls off.


----------



## ChrisK

RoosterSmith said:


> How do you recommend I do that?


Twitter or email to the BBC I'd say.


So who was at the last ABC show?


DEVITT :|


----------



## RoosterSmith

Wouldn't surprise me to hear that show was sick. They're all sick. 

Still no DVD from this company yet ....  

I'm jonesing for some ICW, man.


----------



## ChrisK

What event you looking for?

They currently have 3 double disc DVDs and Fear & Loathing.

There are more DVDs but original print has finished, might get something on eBay

http://insanechampionshipwrestling.bigcartel.com/


----------



## RoosterSmith

ChrisK said:


> What event you looking for?
> 
> They currently have 3 double disc DVDs and Fear & Loathing.
> 
> There are more DVDs but original print has finished, might get something on eBay
> 
> http://insanechampionshipwrestling.bigcartel.com/


Anything after the Third Annual Square Goal.

Basically what I'm looking for is the next new release. It would be awesome to have a date for when it comes out.


----------



## ChrisK

Ah.

They do normally take a couple of months. Maybe message their Twitter? https://twitter.com/insanechampwres


----------



## RoosterSmith

ChrisK said:


> Ah.
> 
> They do normally take a couple of months. Maybe message their Twitter? https://twitter.com/insanechampwres


Can't hurt. Might get some info from them on the release date.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

They're just a small company and most of their cash will now be tied up having about 8 future venues booked. They only do limited release runs anyway. I'd be interested in seeing them hooking up with a digital distributor to release their events online.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They're just a small company and most of their cash will now be tied up having about 8 future venues booked. They only do limited release runs anyway. I'd be interested in seeing them hooking up with a digital distributor to release their events online.


Makes sense. Doesn't cost a lot to do digital. Or at least as much.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So, in a move that I had expected to happen, Dallas announced today that when ICW hits 10k subscribers on Youtube, they'll be able to host on-demand content at a fee. This means they'll likely have all their events thus far available for purchase through Youtube. Smart move.

Get subscribing. https://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So, in a move that I had expected to happen, Dallas announced today that when ICW hits 10k subscribers on Youtube, they'll be able to host on-demand content at a fee. This means they'll likely have all their events thus far available for purchase through Youtube. Smart move.
> 
> Get subscribing. https://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline


Here's hoping. Need to get my ticket for Newcastle sorted. Be great if that sells out.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So, in a move that I had expected to happen, Dallas announced today that when ICW hits 10k subscribers on Youtube, they'll be able to host on-demand content at a fee. This means they'll likely have all their events thus far available for purchase through Youtube. Smart move.
> 
> Get subscribing. https://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline





SuperSaucySausages said:


> Here's hoping. Need to get my ticket for Newcastle sorted. Be great if that sells out.


They're about 500 short of 5,000 right now. may take some time. 

I'd like to help this along anyway I can. Obviously there isn't much I can do but I can put something in my signature, I can tweet it out, don't have a lot of followers, I suspect many are bots too ...

But if there's anything I can do I'd love to help. 

You guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Real Punk

ICW the best PUNK promotion since wXw.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So, in a move that I had expected to happen, Dallas announced today that when ICW hits 10k subscribers on Youtube, they'll be able to host on-demand content at a fee. This means they'll likely have all their events thus far available for purchase through Youtube. Smart move.
> 
> Get subscribing. https://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline


Hey man, when did he say that? Can't find it anywhere, Youtube, Facebook, Google ...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It wasn't through any of the official channels just something that he and Renfrew had posted on their own facebooks.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Got my Tickets in the post for Newcastle today :mark: 

Hopefully the four weeks fly over. Oddly I have a row and seat number on the ticket but it also said Unreserved. I thought ICW would have been standing?


----------



## RoosterSmith

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Got my Tickets in the post for Newcastle today :mark:
> 
> Hopefully the four weeks fly over. Oddly I have a row and seat number on the ticket but it also said Unreserved. I thought ICW would have been standing?


Cool beans, Saucy. I wish I lived over there. 

Period, not just for the ICW. 

But also for the ICW. 

No idea about the ticket. Could be that the Newcastle venue has seats?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Got my Tickets in the post for Newcastle today :mark:
> 
> Hopefully the four weeks fly over. Oddly I have a row and seat number on the ticket but it also said Unreserved. I thought ICW would have been standing?


It's just a standard ticketing thing. Basically they're way of keeping track of the numbers if there isn't seats in the venue.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's just a standard ticketing thing. Basically they're way of keeping track of the numbers if there isn't seats in the venue.


Cheers, I saw on the Facebook page there's been some trips organised for the regular attendees to get to Newcastle. Getting a good number of regulars in will help the crowd being hot no doubt.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Watched Insane Fight Club the other day and man, these guys really have something special going on down there. Just makes me wanna be a part of it. 

Might have to watch some of the matches. Any recommendations?


----------



## RoosterSmith

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Watched Insane Fight Club the other day and man, these guys really have something special going on down there. Just makes me wanna be a part of it.
> 
> Might have to watch some of the matches. Any recommendations?


Season One of World Wide is complete shows, ussually broken up over the course of three or four episodes. I'd recommend the first season. All on Youtube.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Watched Insane Fight Club the other day and man, these guys really have something special going on down there. Just makes me wanna be a part of it.
> 
> Might have to watch some of the matches. Any recommendations?


Just go through some of the stuff on their Youtube, If you go far enough back you'll even find some Drew McIntyre...

https://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline

Might as well start off with a full show from 2 years ago.






A more recent main event from last year.


----------



## SandyRavage

yea ICW is great, saw Mcintyre there in 2005....or maybe 2006. Been to few since then and it's always a blast


----------



## FerreroRichy

Went to "Still Smokin' " about 6 weeks ago (the one where Michelle McManus sang for Grado? Ended up in the same "VIP area", aka the balcony, as her. That's for another time".

Fantastic show. Thoroughly recommend it. Their shows during the Edinburgh festival this summer run alongside my birthday. Can think of worse ways to spend my 20th birthday than watching Colt Cabana (it's yersel) do his thing..


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

FerreroRichy said:


> Went to "Still Smokin' " about 6 weeks ago (the one where Michelle McManus sang for Grado? Ended up in the same "VIP area", aka the balcony, as her. That's for another time".
> 
> Fantastic show. Thoroughly recommend it. Their shows during the Edinburgh festival this summer run alongside my birthday. Can think of worse ways to spend my 20th birthday than watching Colt Cabana (it's yersel) do his thing..


What do Rangers have to do with ICW?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> What do Rangers have to do with ICW?


Nothing, that's his signature...

Anyone here attend the London show? Sounded great by all accounts.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Nothing, that's his signature...
> 
> Anyone here attend the London show? Sounded great by all accounts.


Ah, I couldn't see the little black line that cuts it off :lmao


----------



## Lennon

Grado and Rab Florence were on Scotland Tonight just there, funny as fuck! :lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Lennon said:


> Grado and Rab Florence were on Scotland Tonight just there, funny as fuck! :lmao


It was fucking hilarious. Just proves that we need to get these guys back on the telly.

"yeah brother."


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone got a video? I don't get that channel.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone got a video? I don't get that channel.


http://player.stv.tv/programmes/scotland-tonight/2014-05-14-2230/


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> http://player.stv.tv/programmes/scotland-tonight/2014-05-14-2230/


Cheers, the more coverage he gets the better. 

Will anyone from Still Game be involved in Shug's Hoose Party or is it just a name? Love that show.


----------



## DarMark

Love watching ICW worldwide and pretty desperate to go to a show. I'm 17 and was wondering if you get id'ed when attending, obviously because it's an o18's promotion.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Cheers, the more coverage he gets the better.
> 
> Will anyone from Still Game be involved in Shug's Hoose Party or is it just a name? Love that show.


I don't think that Dallas would have dropped that hint if there wasn't something scheduled for it...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I don't think that Dallas would have dropped that hint if there wasn't something scheduled for it...


It'll most likely Greg Hemphill getting in the ring, massive wrestling fan and he's already faced Grado IIRC.


----------



## Craig

SuperSaucySausages said:


> It'll most likely Greg Hemphill getting in the ring, massive wrestling fan and he's already faced Grado IIRC.


I wouldn't be surprised if its a continuation of the Florence/Hemphill feud. They've ran their own show twice over the last two years and I'm sure they'd both be up for integrating it into ICW (Well moreso than already was). Of course that begs the question of whether or not Frankie Boyle will be there 'cause well...






you know.

Even if they're not at ICW they're due another step in that thing soon anyway.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Craig said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if its a continuation of the Florence/Hemphill feud. They've ran their own show twice over the last two years and I'm sure they'd both be up for integrating it into ICW (Well moreso than already was). Of course that begs the question of whether or not Frankie Boyle will be there 'cause well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know.
> 
> Even if they're not at ICW they're due another step in that thing soon anyway.


What the hell was that all about? Political shite. Did it have anything to do with the angle?


----------



## Craig

SuperSaucySausages said:


> What the hell was that all about? Political shite. Did it have anything to do with the angle?


Scottish ITV has a nightly new program in the vein of Newsnight called Scotland Tonight that Hemphill and Florence were on to hype up the Kelvin Brawl, taking up a third of the show and having a fight on the set, thus taking time away from what was going to be a debate between Alistair Darling and Nicola Sturgeon from what I remember. That and Frankie Boyle's nuts for his politics and also just for that final line about the at the time un-opened Hydro arena.

Best thing is that if they did run The Hydro they could most likely outdraw TNA when they went there with the proper build up, TNA only had 2500-3000 in January. At least 10 of them were the ICW crew, loudest chant of the night was when the murmur went round that Grado was there, once he stood up in one of the private boxes oh man, that was a chant.

Well it might have been second biggest behind general swearing at You Me At Six.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> What the hell was that all about? Political shite. Did it have anything to do with the angle?


Well, firstly it was brilliantly done, Coffey and O'Conner had everyone convinced it was a pile of shite and were mocking the event online, only to turn up like that.

The speech at the end really had fuck all to do with anything else but it seemed right at the time.

Nothing linked to that would go down at ICW because the stories don't link with each other. However, the Still Game guys and ICW have crossed paths before...


----------



## Murph

Get Frankie Boyle involved as much as possible, love the guy.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Murph said:


> Get Frankie Boyle involved as much as possible, love the guy.


Which is exactly why they shouldn't. ICW should be aiming to get all the wrestling fans to buy into their product before they start to bring in the casuals by pandering to celebrities.


----------



## Murph

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Which is exactly why they shouldn't. ICW should be aiming to get all the wrestling fans to buy into their product before they start to bring in the casuals by pandering to celebrities.


ICW isn't the pandering type, nor would Frankie Boyle want to be pandered to. He's the perfect Scottish anti-establishment fit for the company. It's exactly what they should do.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Murph said:


> ICW isn't the pandering type, nor would Frankie Boyle want to be pandered to. He's the perfect Scottish anti-establishment fit for the company. It's exactly what they should do.


It's ICW not The Frankie Boyle Wrestling and Politics Show.


----------



## Murph

SuperSaucySausages said:


> It's ICW not The Frankie Boyle Wrestling and Politics Show.


Frankie Boyle will bring attention to them, that's what they want. He'd be a great person to have for ICW, I don't understand why you're pretending otherwise.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Murph said:


> Frankie Boyle will bring attention to them, that's what they want. He'd be a great person to have for ICW, I don't understand why you're pretending otherwise.


He would be great for them, but not at the level they're at now. ICW doesn't bring in massive star attractions to sell out places for that very reason. It's why they can sell out a 1200 capacity venue without any matches announced.

They have no need for each other. ICW has grew very naturally and will continue to do so. The fact that they scored 1 million viewers on late night BBC1 is a testament to the fact that they don't need to bring celebrities into the fold.

Christ, they've even have Fergal Fucking Devitt show up unannounced such is their lack of need to promote singular big names as part of the show.

Sure they want attention, but they want it the 'right' way.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> He would be great for them, but not at the level they're at now. ICW doesn't bring in massive star attractions to sell out places for that very reason. It's why they can sell out a 1200 capacity venue without any matches announced.
> 
> They have no need for each other. ICW has grew very naturally and will continue to do so. The fact that they scored 1 million viewers on late night BBC1 is a testament to the fact that they don't need to bring celebrities into the fold.
> 
> Christ, they've even have Fergal Fucking Devitt show up unannounced such is their lack of need to promote singular big names as part of the show.
> 
> Sure they want attention, but they want it the 'right' way.


I'd love to see Devitt at Newcastle, fingers crossed.


----------



## blackycfc

devitt confirmed for newcastle

also in ICW news, if you look closely at adam roses' rosebuds from monday night raw there was the iron man Joe Coffey, the LOCAL HERO Joe Hendry and zeroG champ Mark Coffey


Also i believe Mark Coffey was having a WWE try out thru the day prior to RAW


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

blackycfc said:


> devitt confirmed for newcastle
> 
> also in ICW news, if you look closely at adam roses' rosebuds from monday night raw there was the iron man Joe Coffey, the LOCAL HERO Joe Hendry and zeroG champ Mark Coffey
> 
> 
> Also i believe Mark Coffey was having a WWE try out thru the day prior to RAW


Yeah I saw about Devitt this moring, I marked out :mark:


----------



## ScottishJobber

Tried getting into this months ago, watched a Royal Rumble type match and it was pretty good, just don't rate Grado for some reason.

I'll try watching it again though, good to see they're growing!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

blackycfc said:


> devitt confirmed for newcastle
> 
> also in ICW news, if you look closely at adam roses' rosebuds from monday night raw there was the iron man Joe Coffey, the LOCAL HERO Joe Hendry and zeroG champ Mark Coffey
> 
> 
> Also i believe Mark Coffey was having a WWE try out thru the day prior to RAW


You don't believe that some folk went there just to be Rosebuds, do you? Let's just say that they were there for more than the day of Raw.



ScottishJobber said:


> Tried getting into this months ago, watched a Royal Rumble type match and it was pretty good, just don't rate Grado for some reason.
> 
> I'll try watching it again though, good to see they're growing!


You can't rate any promotion or wrestler on some highlights on youtube...


----------



## ScottishJobber

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You don't believe that some folk went there just to be Rosebuds, do you? Let's just say that they were there for more than the day of Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't rate any promotion or wrestler on some highlights on youtube...


Yeah, meant to say more of an impression. Watched a 3-man tag match there and I just 'don't get it' haha, over with the crowd so it's just me.


----------



## Waffelz

The tiny ring is a little off putting, in my opinion.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

8 Days :mark:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Waffelz said:


> The tiny ring is a little off putting, in my opinion.


It's certainly smaller than the WWE's ring but it only really appears smaller due to the filming angles. WWE's production has mastered the art of making the ring look huge, when it's much smaller looking in person.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

6:30 doors on my ticket for Sunday in Newcastle. What's the belltime? 7:00 or 7:30? 

Anyone else going?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

This Sunday's Card! :mark: 

ICW Heavyweight Championship
Jack Jester (c) Vs. Fergal Devitt

B.T. Gunn Vs. Wolfgang

Grado & Mossy Vs. Jackie Polo & Mark Coffey

Darkside Vs. Noam Dar

Big Damo Vs. Joe Coffey
Guest Ref: Joe Hendry

Stevie Boy & Kay Lee Ray Vs. Liam Thomson & Carmel

Geordie Rules Match!
Chris Renfrew Vs. Jimmy Havoc
(3 x 5 minute rounds, in between each round both competitor's must down a jack d & coke and a shot of Sambuca)


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Well, Jimmy Naill's Revenge was immense and it was a sell out. I know the ICW Roster is quality but I was blown away, never seen so many good matches in one night. Billy Kirkwood and The Wee Man are Hilarious. Devitt is, just, wow, that lad is something special. I nearly ended up having him thrown off me :faint:











^^ Pretty much confirms everything. So glad I managed to witness him up close and personal as well as Wolfgang, BT Gunn etc. Seen Grado before and there was only 90 people there, about 10 knew him. When he came out to the ring last night though, the place fucking erupted.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So, Shug's Hoose Party is nearly sold out. I'm wondering how long it will be until they venture to bigger venues again.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So, Shug's Hoose Party is nearly sold out. I'm wondering how long it will be until they venture to bigger venues again.


They sold out Newcastle with a few minutes to go. Mind the venue wasn't the biggest. Probably about 500 but still great for their first night in a new town. There were plenty people down from Scotland as well. 

Apparently the london crowd were chanting It's Yourself :cuss:


----------



## ChrisK

For anyone who is new to ICW, I cannot recommend highly enough the first Grado v Mikey Whiplash match (at Fear & Loathing V in 2012) and the rematch in 2013 - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt7Mv2zq1sU





Also, I don't want to pander but I have begun writing a blog for mostly ICW but also covering other UK promotions. If you're interested, the link is in my sig. I would LOVE some feedback from WF.

Who is going to What's Your Boggle? and Shug's Hoose Party?


----------



## blackycfc

another show, another sell out over 5 weeks in advance


----------



## CM-Scotsman

ICW is friggin awesome. Great company.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Selling out a Show 6 weeks in advance, with what I'm hearing is around 1300 capacity, with having barely anything actually announced is amazing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Selling out a Show 6 weeks in advance, with what I'm hearing is around 1300 capacity, with having barely anything actually announced is amazing.


:clap

Great to see, fantastic for Dallas who has put his Heart and Soul to make ICW what it is, which is amazing. It took some balls from the lad to even have a go at starting a promotion. I just hope it keeps on growing. Are you going?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> :clap
> 
> Great to see, fantastic for Dallas who has put his Heart and Soul to make ICW what it is, which is amazing. It took some balls from the lad to even have a go at starting a promotion. I just hope it keeps on growing. Are you going?


As Dallas has said himself, a lot of the credit has to go to wrestlers who go out and do heinous things to each other all for the entertainment of the crowd. Very much a team effort, spearheaded by Dallas to carry out his vision. I'm just glad that everyone has forgotten how he came across in that vice documentary due to the BBC one shedding light on the man himself.

I certainly am going. My first live ICW show. Had intended to go to Dave's Not Here Man! last August, but I'm finally getting round to it.

The only issue for myself is that if I'm going to see ICW in Glasgow or Edinburgh, it really needs to be a proper night out to make it worth while for myself financially. Been attending plenty of shows that are more local to myself and featuring most of the talent that ICW use anyway.

Not a big fan of the hardcore elements and the gratuitous swearing but I'm sure the atmosphere will more than make up for that. I'm gonna do a small write up before and after it. Hoping to have attended shows by all the larger Scottish promotions by the end of the year.


----------



## ChrisK

Be sure to post a link for your write-up 

Glad you're finally going to one. The hardcore elements are normally overshadowed by the wrestling, with one or two graphic moments per show, and most of the swearing is just crowd banter 


How do you think Dallas came across in the Vice documentary compared to the BBC one?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Be sure to post a link for your write-up
> 
> Glad you're finally going to one. The hardcore elements are normally overshadowed by the wrestling, with one or two graphic moments per show, and most of the swearing is just crowd banter
> 
> 
> How do you think Dallas came across in the Vice documentary compared to the BBC one?


I've seen plenty of their full shows, just not live. The more hardcore elements have been massively reduced due to the characters and stories they have. I'd rather have Polo, The Kennedy Administration, NAK or the Bucky boys having entertaining promo segments and pure wrestling from Whippy, Coffey and co than some thumbtack chairs haha.

Just felt that he came across like a total cunt of a person. Like a ned that was a bit miffed that he wasn't allowed to smash windows for a laugh. It was obvious that it was actually more of a promo than him being himself. Was glad that the Grado portion just made the rest pale in comparison.


----------



## ChrisK

I see what you're saying ha. 

I'm loving the storylines at the moment, incorporating the real-life connections - Stevie and Kay Lee v Liam and Carmel, BT Gunn v Wolfgang, all great.

I wonder who will usurp Jack Jester finally. Think Renfrew will do it?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> I see what you're saying ha.
> 
> I'm loving the storylines at the moment, incorporating the real-life connections - Stevie and Kay Lee v Liam and Carmel, BT Gunn v Wolfgang, all great.
> 
> I wonder who will usurp Jack Jester finally. Think Renfrew will do it?


I haven't found time to really get up to scratch on the storylines, what's going on here? The BT Gunn/Wolfgang Match at Newcastle was a cracking match. As was the whole card...Devitt :mark:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> I see what you're saying ha.
> 
> I'm loving the storylines at the moment, incorporating the real-life connections - Stevie and Kay Lee v Liam and Carmel, BT Gunn v Wolfgang, all great.
> 
> I wonder who will usurp Jack Jester finally. Think Renfrew will do it?


I think that Renfrew will win the title, but he won't have it long I imagine. More of a transition guy like Whippy, who I thought would have held it longer.

I see Renfrew winning the title leading to a potential split of the NAK.

Anyway, nice wee teaser video...






Got everyone thinking it's big Drew Galloway returning...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I bloody love Grado :lol His match down here tonight with Noam Dar was hilarious. Was knackered after the entrance and a fan gave him an Irn Bru then he was knackered halfway through the match and went to the food Kiosk to get a portion of chips :lol 

Best thing was at the end of the match when they got a disabled fan up in the ring and gave him Grado's hat and they had a dance with him to Like A Prayer.


----------



## ChrisK

I know its frowned upon to post direct links to such stuff, but on my blog I did odds of who it could be. Drew Galloway is the obvious favourite, but I think I made compelling cases on everyone from Red Lightning to CM Punk  haha.

I do agree that Renfrew may be a transitional champ. I think the NAK has been built up so long it would be a shame to be deraild so quickly (even though I HATE the NAK), but it would make sense to cement a future star by pinning such a big ICW figure as Renfrew.

I personally would love to see Noam Dar's story grow for a while and Renfrew reign terror as champion for about a year THEN see Dar get the victory. Or.... Grado? But is it just me or has his ship felt like it's sailed a bit? He is already a huge UK star without the belt.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Oh aye and it's definitely Drew Galloway. On Talk is Jericho he said he had some numbers for the fans which were 13/14 and some other thing I can't remember.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Oh aye and it's definitely Drew Galloway. On Talk is Jericho he said he had some numbers for the fans which were 13/14 and some other thing I can't remember.


I know that it seems that way, but 1314 was the Battle of Bannockburn and he's playing Robert the Bruce in a film...



ChrisK said:


> I know its frowned upon to post direct links to such stuff, but on my blog I did odds of who it could be. Drew Galloway is the obvious favourite, but I think I made compelling cases on everyone from Red Lightning to CM Punk  haha.
> 
> I do agree that Renfrew may be a transitional champ. I think the NAK has been built up so long it would be a shame to be deraild so quickly (even though I HATE the NAK), but it would make sense to cement a future star by pinning such a big ICW figure as Renfrew.
> 
> I personally would love to see Noam Dar's story grow for a while and Renfrew reign terror as champion for about a year THEN see Dar get the victory. Or.... Grado? But is it just me or has his ship felt like it's sailed a bit? He is already a huge UK star without the belt.


The biggest thing is what the companies status is. They're doing more and more shows as time goes on, so title reigns don't need to last as long to be as effective. If the NAK had fucked shit up for over a year, then they don't need another year with just adding the title to it. Dar has a long way to go.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I know that it seems that way, but 1314 was the Battle of Bannockburn and he's playing Robert the Bruce in a film...
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest thing is what the companies status is. They're doing more and more shows as time goes on, so title reigns don't need to last as long to be as effective. If the NAK had fucked shit up for over a year, then they don't need another year with just adding the title to it. Dar has a long way to go.


It's probably both :hmm::hmm: He'll get a fucking huge reaction and that video has the preview with the hourglass then it says, Shug's Hoose Party.


----------



## ChrisK

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I haven't found time to really get up to scratch on the storylines, what's going on here? The BT Gunn/Wolfgang Match at Newcastle was a cracking match. As was the whole card...Devitt :mark:


Basically, BT and Wolfgang are real life cousins and ex-best friends. Since being NAK Gunn has done some shit stuff to Wolfgang, including cutting his hair off in an attack. Wolfgang's hair was a symbol of memory to a lost family member.


As for the other angle, since Liam Thomson turned on Kid Fite, him and Carmel have been wrecking shit (given that they are real-life partners, they have now come out in storyline). Kay Lee Ray and Carmel have a ton of history, so KLR has been getting involved. Both Carmel and Liam have been attacking KLR, which caused KLR's real-life partner Stevie Boy to make the save, leading to mixed tag matches.


----------



## FerreroRichy

Hoping to make it to the Get Mendoza show on August 3rd. 4 days after my birthday too..

IT'S YERSEL


----------



## B00tista

ICW is pretty much the modern day ECW. I think it would take off if it was here in the states. Jack Jester vs Fergal Devitt was ridiculous


----------



## ChrisK

It really is. Most people remember ECW for the extreme stuff, which ICW has - Mary Dobson being thrown off a balcony, Devitt almost throwing Jester into a river, Sabu destroying Jester's face, etc.

But ECW also had a wide variety of international talent and technical matches. Check out ICW's Mikey Whiplash vs Robbie Dynamite, or Paul London vs Kid Fite, etc.

And of course the crowd interactions. There is nobody quite like the Dudley Boyz, but both heels and faces get a rapturous response at ICW. The parallels are there. I wonder how ICW would do in America.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

:homer


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

The ECW comparisons can get to fuck. ICW started from nothing by a guy with little experience and few contacts in the business. It's a million times more remarkable than ECW, who had coverage on and funding from the biggest wrestling promotion in america, gaining notoriety.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Insane Fight Club now up on US Netlfix, brilliant.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Insane Fight Club now up on US Netlfix, brilliant.


AWWW SHEEEIT!


----------



## TheWhistler

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The ECW comparisons can get to fuck. ICW started from nothing by a guy with little experience and few contacts in the business. It's a million times more remarkable than ECW, who had coverage on and funding from the biggest wrestling promotion in america, gaining notoriety.



I will admit when I first seen them on mychannel I assumed there were gonna be some shit British ecw but then I watched a couple shows and seen the talent in this guys. from the matches of guys like kid fite, noam dar, bt gun and lionheart to the utterly amazing promos of whiplash and the wee man.
I don't think they are the best in the UK. I'd probably put them 3rd on my list but they are definitely alot more than an ECW ripoff.


----------



## ChrisK

Who would you put as #2 and #1?

Anyone in London tonight wanna give me live results? lol RAGING I'm missing it, again!


----------



## ChrisK

Live results from London

http://aweebitabout.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/lw-icw-whats-your-boggle.html


----------



## TheWhistler

ChrisK said:


> Who would you put as #2 and #1?


Probably pick Progress and Revolution pro. Most people I don't think will agree with them choices but my god Progress have put on amazing shows each time, good production and top matches. I know ICW do the same I just feel Progress has that something extra


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TheWhistler said:


> Probably pick Progress and Revolution pro. Most people I don't think will agree with them choices but my god Progress have put on amazing shows each time, good production and top matches. I know ICW do the same I just feel Progress has that something extra


If anything, the thing that sets ICW aside is the unpredictability of it all. Which is what wrestling should be about. They have a unique talent base because they're based in Scotland meanwhile it seems that every other promotion uses the combination of El Ligero, Kris Travis, Rampage Brown, Dave Mastiff, Marty Scurll and the London Riots.

No point in ranking promotions anyway, it's all for the better good and making the wrestling scene something to be proud of.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dying for them to announce the next ICW show in Newcastle, they said they'd be back before the end of the year and it was only a month ago but I need my fix!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Dying for them to announce the next ICW show in Newcastle, they said they'd be back before the end of the year and it was only a month ago but I need my fix!


I reckon they'll be waiting to see how their Fringe shows sell first. Apparently they've sold all the season passes so there is only limited tickets left. Seems like it'll be a sell out 4 weeks running.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I reckon they'll be waiting to see how their Fringe shows sell first. Apparently they've sold all the season passes so there is only limited tickets left. Seems like it'll be a sell out 4 weeks running.


Yeah, I was wanting to go to one of The Fringe shows and make a weekend of it and see some stand ups but I couldn't afford the accommodation or get people to go. I was in London at the weekend but for a comic convention and couldn't fit in with ICW and the World Cup Final all in the same evening so only ended up watching the football after meeting Stan Lee :mark:


----------



## ChrisK

.


----------



## ChrisK

If you're going to Edinburgh I'd advise getting 3-4 friends and renting a flat. There's loads on offer a 15-20 minute walk away from the City Centre.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> If you're going to Edinburgh I'd advise getting 3-4 friends and renting a flat. There's loads on offer a 15-20 minute walk away from the City Centre.


Got no mates massively interested in ICW really bar one, we're going to RAW in November so can't really afford another wrestling trip.


----------



## MikeTO

Looks like I missed lot of fun stuff, when I stopped watching like a year ago.

Just a few quick questions:
What gimmick is currently Whiplash doing?
What happened to the STI tag team?
Where did the Christopher guy go?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

MikeTO said:


> Looks like I missed lot of fun stuff, when I stopped watching like a year ago.
> 
> Just a few quick questions:
> What gimmick is currently Whiplash doing?
> What happened to the STI tag team?
> Where did the Christopher guy go?


Still being Mikey Whiplash.
They Split and Divers is with the NAK.
He's just not been on ICW for whatever reason. Sure he has been competing elsewhere.


----------



## MikeTO

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Still being Mikey Whiplash.
> They Split and Divers is with the NAK.
> He's just not been on ICW for whatever reason. Sure he has been competing elsewhere.


thnx


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

50 Tickets left for the first fringe show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Double Post kinda but...

For those of you that went, how was Shug's Hoose Party?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Amazing. However, it featured the worst hour I've seen at a wrestling show. Everything else made up for it. Coffey vs Gallagher is one of the finest displays of wrestling I've seen. Damo done a Van Terminatior. The NAK were so fucking heel. CM Punk showed up. They announced Fear and Loathing 7 at the Barras (2000 capacity). Drew fucking Galloway.


----------



## Waffelz

I'm so out of date with this.


----------



## Waffelz

I've just read Jackie Polo was an absolute shambles. Was he?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Waffelz said:


> I've just read Jackie Polo was an absolute shambles. Was he?


He was brilliant. Drew so much heat. The segment was simply too long. I thought that they were about to have the intermission then they had this 40 odd minute segment.

It was obviously done to get Lionheart a big pop and build to their eventual clash. Simply went too long.

Regardless. The second half of the show more than made up for the negativity that segment drew.










Galloway cut an absolute beast of a promo.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

You're kidding about Punk right? :lmao

Edit: Ah it was Chris Toal dressed as CM Punk :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> He was brilliant. Drew so much heat. The segment was simply too long. I thought that they were about to have the intermission then they had this 40 odd minute segment.
> 
> It was obviously done to get Lionheart a big pop and build to their eventual clash. Simply went too long.
> 
> Regardless. The second half of the show more than made up for the negativity that segment drew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galloway cut an absolute beast of a promo.


WHAT A FUCKIN PROMO. :clap Promo of the year so far. Fuckin amazing.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

People prefer official videos eh?






Also, a new slant on Grado's entrance.


----------



## Waffelz

GRADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar

I, C, Dub, I, C, Dub, I, C, Dub, I, C, Dub!!!


----------



## JeriTest23

*WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*

He'll be back someday, no doubt about it. He's stated in interviews that he firmly believes he'll be back.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



JeriTest23 said:


>


Fixed that for you, buddy.

EDIT: Drew Galloway!


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*

Not going to lie, I have no idea what the ICW is, seems like some Scottish wrestling promotion, but that was pretty cool and made me mark a little for someone I didn't care about in WWE.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

Got a hero's welcome in his home country. Beat down some people and cut a promo.






Apparently, he and Jack Jester- the champion were partners back when Mcintyre was in ICW- also came to know Drew is the 1st ICW Champion.

Visited their website and looked at their roster- pretty good. Heard about them now and then and I know it seems to be a good Scottish promotion- anyone know how often they run shows and how/where I can catch them?

Being a big Mcintyre fan- it's good to see him be taken seriously, even if it's a small promotion. Always been a fan of his ringwork and there should be some good matches now that he's back in Scotland again.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*

Moment of the year right here. Outstanding.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

Ooh, I never knew he was a Galloway, my Grandmother's side of the family are Galloways.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

I wouldn't be surprised to see him back in the WWE at some point you know, even though he's been cut from the roster it doesn't mean he won't end up back there, if of course he wanted to do so.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*

ICW :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

I'd like to see that as well and I think he wouldn't say no if they presented him an opportunity. For now I'd like to see him have success in some other promotions though.

It's a shame TNA lost their TV deal, I always thought he could've been World Champ there. If he was treated as a serious competitor, he could atleast have been in an upper midcard spot like Ziggler or Sheamus by now.

I wanna check out more ICW atm, anyone know how? :


----------



## RobinJefferson9

Wow, this just shows how under utilised this guy was, I never knew he could be so damn good on the mic. Wow.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

I can only keep up with them on their Youtube. There might be other ways. They have like 40 minute videos out every other week or so. There's a thread in the Other Wrestling section that will be more useful, I imagine. SOme good posters. 

Grado v Colt Cabana next month :mark:


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

He's realised that WWE fucked him over but he has also realised that he rested on his laurels and needed to step up his game.

Getting released was the best thing for him because it lit a fire under his ass and gave him that energy and drive like so many of those guys do who are in their comfort zone week after week hoping they don't have to have a match and are just collecting their pay check.

He knows what he has to do and Jericho will have given him some good advice. He needed to leave the WWE and go back out on the indie circuit and be the star of the show, get his mojo back and bring back some intensity. Because he knows if he does that he is young enough and WWE will come back knocking again.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

Just realised two threads got merged and I was ninja'd :lol

Oh well, ICW people!!!

Excited for Drew. Always believed he had a world of potential and would like seeing him as world champ someday- ICW, ROH, GFW, doesn't matter.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

That was great :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*



doinktheclowns said:


> He's realised that WWE fucked him over but he has also realised that he rested on his laurels and needed to step up his game.
> 
> Getting released was the best thing for him because it lit a fire under his ass and gave him that energy and drive like so many of those guys do who are in their comfort zone week after week hoping they don't have to have a match and are just collecting their pay check.
> 
> He knows what he has to do and* Jericho will have given him some good advice*. He needed to leave the WWE and go back out on the indie circuit and be the star of the show, get his mojo back and bring back some intensity. Because he knows if he does that he is young enough and WWE will come back knocking again.


Why Jericho? they mates outside i presume?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

Promo of the year!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

Awesome!


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

It really is a quality promo. We need Pyro's opinion, though. If he's impressed it must be good.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*



wkdsoul said:


> Why Jericho? they mates outside i presume?


He did Jericho's podcast like the week after he got released. It's a good listen if you have the time to check it out - http://www.PodcastOne.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=593&pid=420250#.U9bfBy5zB5k

Loved the glimpses of Drew's potential that we saw in WWE, that I'm sure he'll begin to realise now he has a little more freedom.

Need to try and see if there are still tickets for the ICW Fringe shows kicking about, payday on Thursday, looking like an essential purchase now!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*



Ron Burgundy said:


> He did Jericho's podcast like the week after he got released. It's a good listen if you have the time to check it out - http://www.PodcastOne.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=593&pid=420250#.U9bfBy5zB5k
> 
> Loved the glimpses of Drew's potential that we saw in WWE, that I'm sure he'll begin to realise now he has a little more freedom.
> 
> Need to try and see if there are still tickets for the ICW Fringe shows kicking about, payday on Thursday, looking like an essential purchase now!


Cheers, just got the promo part now in the linked vid. awesome.

"Best for buisness, when i'm used to the best of my ability, I AM THE FUCKING BUSINESS"

Great quote and promo, pretty much, its grown while im away, but fuck you THE MAN HAS COME HOME and this is still my FOOKIN GAFF!


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

I live in Glasgow and went to quite a few ICW shows last year. Not been to many recently due to work commitments but I'm going to try and start going regularly again cause things are really heating up. This promotion has came so far from the early days and it just keeps getting bigger and bigger. It's no longer confined to Glasgow anymore, it' touring around different cities in the UK (London, Edinburgh, Newcastle so far). The events were on a monthly basis, but next month it's doing weekly shows in Edinburgh during the festival, so it could be the first step towards more regular shows. They have a weekly broadcast called ICW worldwide, which highlights the events of the shows. There's been 2 series so far, I think they're changing the name for the next series. 

There's always a great atmosphere at the shows, it's an over 18's promotion, so there's no PG shit, lots of swearing, lots of blood, lots of hardcore wrestling that you don't see too often these days. And you can have a drink at it as well! There was a documentary about it last March broadcast on the BBC across the UK, and the popularity really exploded after that. All their shows are sold out weeks-months in advance! So it's really exciting times for this promotion. I knew Galloway would be back as soon as he was released from WWE, and I think it says a lot that he choose ICW to make his return and state his intentions. The local talent on the roster is tremendous they've been joined by the likes of Colt Cabana, Sabu, Rhyno, Paul London and Brian Kendrick over the past year.

So I would encourage everyone to give it a watch and if you live in the UK, try and get to a show if there's one on near you! It's totally worth the money!


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

That promo was AMAZING. 

"Here we, Here we, Here we fucking go!"


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

Could a mod just merge all of this with the ICW thread? I was there, it was braw. I done a review of the show. ICW: Shug's Hoose Party


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

A review I did of Shugs Hoose Party. It's really long winded.

All i can do is say, if you are a wrestling fan. A proper wrestling fan. Watch Joe Coffey vs Jack Gallagher when it becomes available.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

Good for Drew. It's great to see him back in a wrestling ring, and I'm sure they will get behind him as their top guy.

He has all the makings of a top guy and can really make his mark. As an Aussie, I'll do my best to try and watch him in ICW if I can somehow.


----------



## Craig

I don't know how you can view Polo segment as a success in any way, yeah the Still Game stuff was fun but jesssssuuuuusssss before that it was awful, there's a difference between good heat and X-Pac heat and that shit was x-Pac Heat. Mildly picked up when the crowd started doing the Mexican Wave. Really pains me to say that because I'm friends with the guy who played the high school love and it amused me so much seeing him there.

I was standing right in front of where Damo was at the bar and he came down about 6 or 7 minutes before he interrupted and genuinely downed two cans of Guiness beforehand (Cans of course because the ABC don't actually sell Guiness) Boaby gave out a few free pints as well which :mark:

There's not a chance they put Gallagher/Coffey online for free much as it pains me, that shit will rightfully be a selling point because in all my years of going to wrestling that is the single best match I've ever seen live, I'd say it kinda fell slightly near the end but it was fantastic, never heard an ICW crowd that.... utterly attentive.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*

He is better than orton, the most suitable comparison.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Right, I'm just getting to the point. All heat is good heat and X-Pac heat doesn't exist. He wound the crowd up to get Lionheart a reaction and it worked. Aye, it went slightly too long and someone threw the dregs of a pint. It went ten minutes too long at most.

There are a few reasons it was so long. Polo has been getting face reactions for ages and that segment has solidified him as a heel. Also, they were apparently light on wrestlers for the night with so many multi-man segments. Then using talent as crew and in segments like Polo's. I recognised yer mate as well, DCT was there as well, christ knows who the Coach was. As good as that was, they could have used 10 minutes of that to put some other talent over.

Although, it was obvious this was a refresher show. Ending stories and starting new ones.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*



WWE_Ultrastar said:


> I live in Glasgow and went to quite a few ICW shows last year. Not been to many recently due to work commitments but I'm going to try and start going regularly again cause things are really heating up. This promotion has came so far from the early days and it just keeps getting bigger and bigger. It's no longer confined to Glasgow anymore, it' touring around different cities in the UK (London, Edinburgh, Newcastle so far). The events were on a monthly basis, but next month it's doing weekly shows in Edinburgh during the festival, so it could be the first step towards more regular shows. They have a weekly broadcast called ICW worldwide, which highlights the events of the shows. There's been 2 series so far, I think they're changing the name for the next series.
> 
> There's always a great atmosphere at the shows, it's an over 18's promotion, so there's no PG shit, lots of swearing, *lots of blood, lots of hardcore wrestling* that you don't see too often these days. And you can have a drink at it as well! There was a documentary about it last March broadcast on the BBC across the UK, and the popularity really exploded after that. All their shows are sold out weeks-months in advance! So it's really exciting times for this promotion. I knew Galloway would be back as soon as he was released from WWE, and I think it says a lot that he choose ICW to make his return and state his intentions. The local talent on the roster is tremendous they've been joined by the likes of *Colt Cabana, Sabu, Rhyno, Paul London and Brian Kendrick over the past year*.
> 
> So I would encourage everyone to give it a watch and if you live in the UK, try and get to a show if there's one on near you! It's totally worth the money!


Firstly, there wasn't even any blood last night. Talking to people, it's being done less often along with the hard core stuff. We had 2 matches that you could call hardcore and another that went into the crowd where all that happened was a senton from a decent height.

ICW a wrestling company with bits of everything. It's totally wrong for people to give it the hardcore tag as much as the comparisons with ECW are bullshit too.

This show sold out, with nothing announced. It's clear they don't need any imports going forward and I think after the Fringe shows, that may be the case.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Firstly, there wasn't even any blood last night. Talking to people, it's being done less often along with the hard core stuff. We had 2 matches that you could call hardcore and another that went into the crowd where all that happened was a senton from a decent height.
> 
> ICW a wrestling company with bits of everything. It's totally wrong for people to give it the hardcore tag as much as the comparisons with ECW are bullshit too.
> 
> This show sold out, with nothing announced. It's clear they don't need any imports going forward and I think after the Fringe shows, that may be the case.


It's still more blood and hardcore wrestling than you get elsewhere. And you're right, the show doesn't need imports from north america, the talent they have is more than enough. But I think they will continue to try and bring in well known wrestlers to work a show or two and put their talent over.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Drew Galloway (Mcintyre) returns to ICW (Scotland)*



Waffelz said:


> It really is a quality promo. We need Pyro's opinion, though. If he's impressed it must be good.


you need that to form your opinion? How pathetic. Oh well, been preaching for years how good Drew is and it's nice to see him get some love finally in this thread


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

5 ICW Shows on consecutive Sundays starting this weekend, wow. 

Actually 6 if you count SHP. Likely to all sell out too.


----------



## sXeMope

I finally checked out the Drew Galloway promo yesterday and holy shit. It was one of those things that instantly drew my attention to him, and the product. I really wish he was allowed to show this level of character and intensity during his WWE run.


----------



## ChrisK

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Not going to lie, I have no idea what the ICW is, seems like some Scottish wrestling promotion, but that was pretty cool and made me mark a little for someone I didn't care about in WWE.


Glad to hear it, that's excellent his name has brought in potentially a new fan 




RAVEN said:


> Apparently, he and Jack Jester- the champion were partners back when Mcintyre was in ICW- also came to know Drew is the 1st ICW Champion.
> 
> Visited their website and looked at their roster- pretty good. Heard about them now and then and I know it seems to be a good Scottish promotion- anyone know how often they run shows and how/where I can catch them?
> 
> Being a big Mcintyre fan- it's good to see him be taken seriously, even if it's a small promotion. Always been a fan of his ringwork and there should be some good matches now that he's back in Scotland again.


Well my website will keep you up to date on current events and what they mean in terms of recent history (I try not to go too far back as I'm catering for new fans, and I DGAF if it's passe to promote my website, it is there for new ICW fans more than anything - http://www.aweebitabout.blogspot.com ).

They usually run shows once a month but that has increased a bit this year - they ran two shows back to back in May (I missed both!) and have FIVE shows in August.

They also have a great Worldwide show on Youtube, Season 2 was on EVERY Thurssday at 9pm, Season 3 will be starting back soon.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2PHoZ3cnS79Fb4xa9ipfvA




Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> A review I did of Shugs Hoose Party. It's really long winded.
> 
> All i can do is say, if you are a wrestling fan. A proper wrestling fan. Watch Joe Coffey vs Jack Gallagher when it becomes available.


Nice review. For the record, it was CM Shrunk officially. and it was ALL Cassidy's fault.


REALLY great review though, I thoroughly enjoyed it.




Craig said:


> I don't know how you can view Polo segment as a success in any way, yeah the Still Game stuff was fun but jesssssuuuuusssss before that it was awful, there's a difference between good heat and X-Pac heat and that shit was x-Pac Heat. Mildly picked up when the crowd started doing the Mexican Wave. Really pains me to say that because I'm friends with the guy who played the high school love and it amused me so much seeing him there.
> 
> I was standing right in front of where Damo was at the bar and he came down about 6 or 7 minutes before he interrupted and genuinely downed two cans of Guiness beforehand (Cans of course because the ABC don't actually sell Guiness) Boaby gave out a few free pints as well which :mark:
> 
> There's not a chance they put Gallagher/Coffey online for free much as it pains me, that shit will rightfully be a selling point because in all my years of going to wrestling that is the single best match I've ever seen live, I'd say it kinda fell slightly near the end but it was fantastic, never heard an ICW crowd that.... utterly attentive.


Think they were more attentive for Whiplash v Dynamite but it was definitely one of THE best matches I've seen.

Fuck Polo but, fuck him, fuck that segment, fuck it all.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



ChrisK said:


> Glad to hear it, that's excellent his name has brought in potentially a new fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my website will keep you up to date on current events and what they mean in terms of recent history (I try not to go too far back as I'm catering for new fans, and I DGAF if it's passe to promote my website, it is there for new ICW fans more than anything - http://www.aweebitabout.blogspot.com ).
> 
> They usually run shows once a month but that has increased a bit this year - they ran two shows back to back in May (I missed both!) and have FIVE shows in August.
> 
> They also have a great Worldwide show on Youtube, Season 2 was on EVERY Thurssday at 9pm, Season 3 will be starting back soon.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2PHoZ3cnS79Fb4xa9ipfvA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice review. For the record, it was CM Shrunk officially. and it was ALL Cassidy's fault.
> 
> 
> REALLY great review though, I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Think they were more attentive for Whiplash v Dynamite but it was definitely one of THE best matches I've seen.*
> 
> Fuck Polo but, fuck him, fuck that segment, fuck it all.


I think that was purely because of Whiplash ditching the gimmick over the first 5 minutes, which should have been the beginning of a face turn IMO. Interesting that he hasn't been on ICW for a good few shows now.


----------



## Craig

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I think that was purely because of Whiplash ditching the gimmick over the first 5 minutes, which should have been the beginning of a face turn IMO. Interesting that he hasn't been on ICW for a good few shows now.


A mate of mine is friendly with a few of the ICW guys, supposedly Dallas and Whippy had some big fallout, there's a reason Fierce Females no longer carries the ICW brand.

I'm aware even typing that I sound like the sort of dafty at school that'd tell you about looking under the van at the S.S.Anne to get Mew (God that reference might actually date me severely to certain members here nowadays) but I don't want to give any more info that might reveal who the friend is, don't want him getting in trouble thanks to my blabbermouth.


----------



## FPS Scotland

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



Craig said:


> A mate of mine is friendly with a few of the ICW guys, supposedly Dallas and Whippy had some big fallout, there's a reason Fierce Females no longer carries the ICW brand.
> 
> I'm aware even typing that I sound like the sort of dafty at school that'd tell you about looking under the van at the S.S.Anne to get Mew (God that reference might actually date me severely to certain members here nowadays) but I don't want to give any more info that might reveal who the friend is, don't want him getting in trouble thanks to my blabbermouth.


I would say that reference would definitely date you, but thumbs up for making it anyway.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



Craig said:


> A mate of mine is friendly with a few of the ICW guys, supposedly Dallas and Whippy had some big fallout, there's a reason Fierce Females no longer carries the ICW brand.
> 
> I'm aware even typing that I sound like the sort of dafty at school that'd tell you about looking under the van at the S.S.Anne to get Mew (God that reference might actually date me severely to certain members here nowadays) but I don't want to give any more info that might reveal who the friend is, don't want him getting in trouble thanks to my blabbermouth.


I've never heard anything like that, so that's interesting to hear. I mean, it's only been 3 months in which he's been working under a 'new gimmick'. Lots of guys have had spells of not appearing for them though. It'll take more credence if he's not been back come November.

The reason for Fierce Females dropping the ICW name is more to do with ICW not having a talent base. Whippy does some training at the Source wrestling school so an association of sorts with SWA makes more logistical sense considering the Female talent they're producing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Any of you kind blokes got tonight's results?

*Edit: found them. 

The following results are from Insane Championship Wrestling ‘Get Mendoza’ at Studio 24, Edinburgh on August 3rd 2014:



Four-Way Elimination* – Darkside defeated Joe Coffey, Noam Dar & Kid Fite.

*Elimination Order: Kid Fite, Noam Dar, Joe Coffey.

Chris Renfrew issued an open challenge for his championship briefcase. Wolfgang’s music played but it was a hoax by Chris Renfrew.

Kay Lee Ray & Stevie Boy defeated Carmel & Liam Thomson by Pinfall.

DCT came to the ring but was interrupted by Jack Jester who offered DCT a sohot at the ICW Heavyweight Championship.

ICW Heavyweight Championship – Jack Jester defeated DCT by Pinfall to retain the ICW Heavyweight Championship.

Michael Dante defeated Dickie Divers by Pinfall.

BT Gunn defeated Tommy End by Pinfall.

Colt Cabana defeated Grado by Pinfall.

Following the match, The NAK attacked both Colt Cabana & Grado. After the attack, Colt Cabana challenges the NAK to face him & Grado next week at ‘You Have The Right To Remain Dead’. The NAK refuse but Mark Dallas makes the match official and it shall be for the ICW Tag Team Championship.
*

http://wrestleropesuk.wordpress.com/2014/08/03/insane-championship-wrestling-get-mendoza-results/#more-8851


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

By all accounts Jester didn't really win a match against DCT, he beat the fuck out of him with a belt.

NAK vs Irn Jew should be good next week. Gutted not to be going to any of these shows.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages




----------



## ryarts

Was wondering if any of you could give me some advice for attending ICW for the first time. Can't make the event August 31st due to work but was thinking of attending 'Space Baws' in the middle of September. It seems as if they'll be showcasing their up and coming talent rather than their headliners at this show. Will it still be worth attending?

I'll defo be getting tickets for 'Fear And Loathing' at the Barrowlands in November.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ryarts said:


> Was wondering if any of you could give me some advice for attending ICW for the first time. Can't make the event August 31st due to work but was thinking of attending 'Space Baws' in the middle of September. It seems as if they'll be showcasing their up and coming talent rather than their headliners at this show. Will it still be worth attending?
> 
> I'll defo be getting tickets for 'Fear And Loathing' at the Barrowlands in November.


It'll still be a quality show. Not so sure it'll be a continuation of storylines with so few of the main roster actually there.

Mark Coffey is basically your main attraction with Joe Hendry and Kenny Williams. Then adding in Lewis Girvan, probably the most talented teenager in Scotland and you have a solid show already.

They've announced She-X(Bete Noire and Viper) vs The Owens Twins which should be very good.

Also confirmed are, Solar, 'International Sex Hero' D.C.T, David The Beloved, Christopher Saynt, Lou King Sharp, Saqib Ali, Bobby Roberts and Switch N' Flick!

I think there's a chance of more folk showing up with pretty much everyone wanting Kenny Williams to join them...


----------



## ryarts

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It'll still be a quality show. Not so sure it'll be a continuation of storylines with so few of the main roster actually there.
> 
> Mark Coffey is basically your main attraction with Joe Hendry and Kenny Williams. Then adding in Lewis Girvan, probably the most talented teenager in Scotland and you have a solid show already.
> 
> They've announced She-X(Bete Noire and Viper) vs The Owens Twins which should be very good.
> 
> Also confirmed are, Solar, 'International Sex Hero' D.C.T, David The Beloved, Christopher Saynt, Lou King Sharp, Saqib Ali, Bobby Roberts and Switch N' Flick!
> 
> I think there's a chance of more folk showing up with pretty much everyone wanting Kenny Williams to join them...


Thanks for taking the time to write such a detailed response. It sounds great and I'm defo going to get tickets and give it a go. I've been desperate to attend an ICW event for a while but been unable to due to work commitments.

I've been watching ICW Worldwide on YouTube to familiarise myself with the characters. Been really impressed with the in-ring action and the way they build storylines and feuds. There seems to be a lot of thought put into it.

I will be ordering my tickets for 'Fear and Loathing' but I want to see a show before then. 'Space Baws' sounds ideal to get a flavour of ICW and watch some young, hungry competitors. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ryarts said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write such a detailed response. It sounds great and I'm defo going to get tickets and give it a go. I've been desperate to attend an ICW event for a while but been unable to due to work commitments.
> 
> I've been watching ICW Worldwide on YouTube to familiarise myself with the characters. Been really impressed with the in-ring action and the way they build storylines and feuds. There seems to be a lot of thought put into it.
> 
> I will be ordering my tickets for 'Fear and Loathing' but I want to see a show before then. 'Space Baws' sounds ideal to get a flavour of ICW and watch some young, hungry competitors. Thanks again for your help.


As I say, it won't really be people from the ICW roster but enough to whet your appetite for the product. The biggest bonus of a show like this is I think the 'wrestling' will possibly be of a higher quality than a regular ICW show. I know that sounds ridiculous, but the the young talent in Scotland is truly phenomenal.

If Lewis Girvan bulks up significantly, he will become a global star.


----------



## Rugrat

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> If Lewis Girvan bulks up significantly, he will become a global star.


He isn't great looking either. By global star do you mean Kofi Kingston/Ziggler level, Batista/Punk level or bigger? To be honest he doesn't even look like he'd make it out of developmental.


----------



## ryarts

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> As I say, it won't really be people from the ICW roster but enough to whet your appetite for the product. The biggest bonus of a show like this is I think the 'wrestling' will possibly be of a higher quality than a regular ICW show. I know that sounds ridiculous, but the the young talent in Scotland is truly phenomenal.
> 
> If Lewis Girvan bulks up significantly, he will become a global star.


Sounds ideal, the quality of the matches I've watched on Worldwide have been very good so looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone watch don't drop the baton? Only watched because Grado was going to be on. His sketch was on for the last minute of a 30 minute program which was just not funny at all, Grado aside and even then it wasn't him at his best.


----------



## Baptie94

Love ICW, my first show was, Dave's No Here!!! And it was amazing

There talent pool is amazing. Although I have zero respect for Andy Wild, he spat on me and my friends twice while in a match. But they're amazing. Check out everything on YouTube.

One last thing.......IRN Jew


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RugbyRat said:


> He isn't great looking either. By global star do you mean Kofi Kingston/Ziggler level, Batista/Punk level or bigger? To be honest he doesn't even look like he'd make it out of developmental.


None of them bar Punk are Global WRESTLING stars. I simply meant that he will wrestle all over the world, given his ability. I reckon he'll be the next guy to earn a stint over in Zero-1. He's only 19 and probably only just at a stage where he should be doing proper weight training since his body will have filled out.

Love that you've come into this thread and deem WWE guys as the only level of a Global star.


----------



## Rugrat

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> None of them bar Punk are Global WRESTLING stars. I simply meant that he will wrestle all over the world, given his ability. I reckon he'll be the next guy to earn a stint over in Zero-1. He's only 19 and probably only just at a stage where he should be doing proper weight training since his body will have filled out.
> 
> Love that you've come into this thread and deem WWE guys as the only level of a Global star.


WWE is the big time, simple as. That is where he will be aiming for, unless you think he can become a Punk level guy in what is the third biggest promotion in Japan. Only Tanahashi, Okada, Nakamura and maybe Styles can touch that level that aren't WWE made. You brought up being a global wrestling star, and then got all defensive. Everyone here knows the hierarchy of the WWE, so that's the comparison I used.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RugbyRat said:


> WWE is the big time, simple as. That is where he will be aiming for, unless you think he can become a Punk level guy in what is the third biggest promotion in Japan. Only Tanahashi, Okada, Nakamura and maybe Styles can touch that level that aren't WWE made. You brought up being a global wrestling star, and then got all defensive. Everyone here knows the hierarchy of the WWE, so that's the comparison I used.


So, Are you trying to say that guys who wrestle all over the world, because they have name value are not global wrestling stars? You've completely misconstrued my point for arguments sake. On any given day there is a wrestling show, regardless of level, all over the world. They are not WWE or NJPW.

Here's an example. Riccochet is a global star. He has name value in several places across the globe. Common sense.


----------



## ChrisK

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



Craig said:


> A mate of mine is friendly with a few of the ICW guys, supposedly Dallas and Whippy had some big fallout, there's a reason Fierce Females no longer carries the ICW brand.
> 
> I'm aware even typing that I sound like the sort of dafty at school that'd tell you about looking under the van at the S.S.Anne to get Mew (God that reference might actually date me severely to certain members here nowadays) but I don't want to give any more info that might reveal who the friend is, don't want him getting in trouble thanks to my blabbermouth.


That's one of the rumours, but rumours are rumours. Personally I think Whiplash is just concentrating on other things (Progress, Fierce Females, big match at the next SWA) but what do I know.




ryarts said:


> Was wondering if any of you could give me some advice for attending ICW for the first time. Can't make the event August 31st due to work but was thinking of attending 'Space Baws' in the middle of September. It seems as if they'll be showcasing their up and coming talent rather than their headliners at this show. Will it still be worth attending?
> 
> I'll defo be getting tickets for 'Fear And Loathing' at the Barrowlands in November.


*To all new fans and also those wanting ICW results.*

My website is designed for new fans - it has previews of every ICW/Fierce Females show explaining who is fighting and, importantly, _why_. That is why I designed the site so I have no qualms sharing it - http://aweebitabout.blogspot.com

Currently trying to keep up with Previewing & Live Resulting the ICW shows. I normally include reaction tweets, vines and photos BY THE MINUTE but I can't this week, going out - I'll still have results though.

Anyway, Spacebaws *will* be good, but it is the first ever ICW "showcase" event. Other companies (SWA, Fierce Females) do Showcases of newer talent and it is always good but always lower key. I'd say it will be a great night of wrestling, but it won't be "the ICW experience" in my opinion.


I will be in attendance at Ice To See You, 1.21 Gigawatts, Spacebaws and Fear & Loathing if anyone here wants to say hey btw.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst

Just getting into icw... Anyone got some suggestions what I should start watching ?


----------



## ChrisK

Their Youtube channel has hours upon hours of wrestling.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline

Both seasons of Worldwide are worth watching from the start, but really I'd say start with the VICE documentary The British Wrestler, then start on the ICW youtube channel from the start, and find the BBC documentary Insane Fight Club also.

If you just want to dive into some matches:

- Mikey Whiplash v Grado I (Fear & Loathing V)
- Mikey Whiplash v Grado II (my personal favourite match, http://youtu.be/pt7Mv2zq1sU?list=UU2PHoZ3cnS79Fb4xa9ipfvA )
- Jack Jester v Jimmy Havoc v Crazy Mary Dobson (hardcore, http://youtu.be/y9pwCDZbGHk?list=UU2PHoZ3cnS79Fb4xa9ipfvA )
- any of the Devitt matches
- any tag match involving The Bucky Boys

Unsurprisingly, these are all top of the Popular videos:

https://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline/videos?sort=p&flow=grid&view=0


That should give you a good headstart, anything else you want to know hit me up


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Attending my first ICW show a week today. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: WWE wasted that talent so much and is back on ICW...*



ChrisK said:


> That's one of the rumours, but rumours are rumours. Personally I think Whiplash is just concentrating on other things (Progress, Fierce Females, big match at the next SWA) but what do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To all new fans and also those wanting ICW results.*
> 
> My website is designed for new fans - it has previews of every ICW/Fierce Females show explaining who is fighting and, importantly, _why_. That is why I designed the site so I have no qualms sharing it - http://aweebitabout.blogspot.com
> 
> Currently trying to keep up with Previewing & Live Resulting the ICW shows. I normally include reaction tweets, vines and photos BY THE MINUTE but I can't this week, going out - I'll still have results though.
> 
> Anyway, Spacebaws *will* be good, but it is the first ever ICW "showcase" event. Other companies (SWA, Fierce Females) do Showcases of newer talent and it is always good but always lower key. I'd say it will be a great night of wrestling, but it won't be "the ICW experience" in my opinion.
> 
> 
> I will be in attendance at Ice To See You, 1.21 Gigawatts, Spacebaws and Fear & Loathing if anyone here wants to say hey btw.


I'm pretty sure they've done at least one other showcase event about 2 years ago. Can't find information on it though, so maybe my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Perfect_Plex

*ICW Wikipedia Page*

Hi guys, I just created an ICW Wikipedia page. I don't have enough posts on here to link, so if you search for Insane Championship Wrestling on Wikipedia, you should be able to find the page.

I noticed that the promotion didn't have a page. Although some people had tried to create one in 2006 and 2007 it was deleted for non-notability. Now with the Vice and BBC documentaries the promotion is notable enough for inclusion.

If any of you have in-depth knowledge of the promotion and have wiki skills, I'd appreciate it if you'd contribute to the article.

Peace,

PP


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: ICW Wikipedia Page*

Always wanted to see what the title reigns were to be honest. Be nice to find those out, surely someone knows.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: ICW Wikipedia Page*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Always wanted to see what the title reigns were to be honest. Be nice to find those out, surely someone knows.


There is plenty of information in the right places. I don't see the point in a Wiki page when all that will happen is idiots will make edits to it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

October 5th, Newcastle 02 Academy, Get in. Running Liverpool on the 11th, My Birthday but I've already paid for Raw in November.


----------



## Perfect_Plex

Hey, whoever provided the history update for the ICW Wikipedia page, big thanks and keep it coming!

PP


----------



## Perfect_Plex

Hey, Taker-Tribute-Act I'd PM you back but I don't have enough posts on here to do that yet... :cuss:

Thanks for providing the substantial history for the Wikipedia article! I've provided citations for the match results and title changes, along with a few other elements. The article is in pretty good shape already. (Y)

I'm excited for ICW. It seems like the company is becoming a truly national promotion. It's about time that UK pro wrestling developed a viable industry - at this rate in a few years ICW could easily surpass RoH.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Perfect_Plex said:


> Hey, Taker-Tribute-Act I'd PM you back but I don't have enough posts on here to do that yet... :cuss:
> 
> Thanks for providing the substantial history for the Wikipedia article! I've provided citations for the match results and title changes, along with a few other elements. The article is in pretty good shape already. (Y)
> 
> I'm excited for ICW. It seems like the company is becoming a truly national promotion. It's about time that UK pro wrestling developed a viable industry - at this rate in a few years ICW could easily surpass RoH.


No bother. My knowledge is from various interviews given by Dallas and others over the years and always having an eye on things here, especially over the last 2 years. I got up to This year and was just too exhausted to do anymore, will provide more at a later date.

The only issue I have is that I'm not too certain on how the main storylines went in the past with factions like the Gold Label and the original NAK and things like that. They did stories in 2012 relating to Ofcom and stuff as well and there was also #SaveProWrestling with the Coffey's, Storm and Saynt. Not really sure whatever happened to that though.

Saw that someone pretend wrestler had added themself to the page, so I removed him since I've never heard of him.


----------



## ChrisK

Scorpion_Deathlock said:


> Attending my first ICW show a week today. Looking forward to it.


Be sure to let us know how you enjoyed it 




Perfect_Plex said:


> Hey, Taker-Tribute-Act I'd PM you back but I don't have enough posts on here to do that yet... :cuss:
> 
> Thanks for providing the substantial history for the Wikipedia article! I've provided citations for the match results and title changes, along with a few other elements. The article is in pretty good shape already. (Y)
> 
> I'm excited for ICW. It seems like the company is becoming a truly national promotion. It's about time that UK pro wrestling developed a viable industry - at this rate in a few years ICW could easily surpass RoH.


Excellent work guys  I'll contribute what I can, when I get a minute 

The title reigns AFAIK were as follows - http://www.cagematch.net/?id=5&nr=726



Oh in case you haven't heard the news, ICW is doing a tour of England in October


----------



## bluenoseshf

Attented my first ICW show last week in Edinburgh and loved it. Planning going againg on the 24th and to the barrowlands show on the 2nd of November.

Got really into it over the last couple of months or so watched everything i could find.

Any random things i suggest i should watch?

Watched all the obvious BBC,Vice docs. Grado vids, Drews return etc


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

This feud really could be something


----------



## Perfect_Plex

SuperSaucySausages said:


> This feud really could be something


Definitely. I guess Drew Galloway will be taking a lot of planes back and forth since he's Evolve's champion now?


----------



## bluenoseshf

Perfect_Plex said:


> Definitely. I guess Drew Galloway will be taking a lot of planes back and forth since he's Evolve's champion now?


Do you think this will headline the Barrowlands show?


----------



## ChrisK

bluenoseshf said:


> Attented my first ICW show last week in Edinburgh and loved it. Planning going againg on the 24th and to the barrowlands show on the 2nd of November.
> 
> Got really into it over the last couple of months or so watched everything i could find.
> 
> Any random things i suggest i should watch?
> 
> Watched all the obvious BBC,Vice docs. Grado vids, Drews return etc


I would say just devour Worldwide in order, but if you're wanting to pick and choose you can't go wrong with:

- every Devitt match
- Jack Jester v Crazy Mary Dobson v Jimmy Havoc
- Mikey Whiplash v Grado I, II (and III, but the first 2 were better)
- any Sumerian Death Squad stuff
- any Carmel / Kay Lee Ray stuff


----------



## Perfect_Plex

bluenoseshf said:


> Do you think this will headline the Barrowlands show?


Yeah, I think that's clearly the plan... The Fear and Loathing show is pretty much the WrestleMania of ICW. They will build this feud up until up until November 2nd. 

They're headlining the August 31st show in Glasgow with Galloway vs Darkside. He's also been confirmed for the Liverpool show on October 11th. 

It'd be great if they go with a standard decimation angle with Galloway taking out half the roster until he gets to Jester at F&L.

It's a shame he probably isn't available for the Ice to See You show on August 24th... If he was I'd work it into the IRN JEW storyline... 

DG talks in ring with CC, declaring how much they respect each other and going off on how they were both dropped by WWE etc. All seems nice and friendly until Galloway attacks CC as part of the roster decimation angle (would be awesome to see DG and CC going at it) causing a kayfabe injury which causes IRN JEW to lose the tag team title (providing a kayfabe exit for Cabana to return to the US). This would then create a short secondary feud between Galloway and Grado, which leads to Grado getting comically squashed by DG.


----------



## sXeMope

Is there anywhere to get ICW shows digitally? The Magical Mystery Tour shows sound appealing to me but I don't want to order DVDs from Europe (Mixed experiences in the past). [I'm assuming these aren't done to release for free on their YouTube show.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Perfect_Plex said:


> Yeah, I think that's clearly the plan... The Fear and Loathing show is pretty much the WrestleMania of ICW. They will build this feud up until up until November 2nd.
> 
> They're headlining the August 31st show in Glasgow with Galloway vs Darkside. He's also been confirmed for the Liverpool show on October 11th.
> 
> It'd be great if they go with a standard decimation angle with Galloway taking out half the roster until he gets to Jester at F&L.
> 
> It's a shame he probably isn't available for the Ice to See You show on August 24th... If he was I'd work it into the IRN JEW storyline...
> 
> DG talks in ring with CC, declaring how much they respect each other and going off on how they were both dropped by WWE etc. All seems nice and friendly until Galloway attacks CC as part of the roster decimation angle (would be awesome to see DG and CC going at it) causing a kayfabe injury which causes IRN JEW to lose the tag team title (providing a kayfabe exit for Cabana to return to the US). This would then create a short secondary feud between Galloway and Grado, which leads to Grado getting comically squashed by DG.


I hope that is the case, i plan to make that show my first ICW show in Glasgow. 

What are the bigger shows like space wise? The show at Studio 24 was pretty full but there was plenty room to move and to go to the bar etc.

Are the shows at the ABC similar? or do they get cramped at the front like gigs?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

sXeMope said:


> Is there anywhere to get ICW shows digitally? The Magical Mystery Tour shows sound appealing to me but I don't want to order DVDs from Europe (Mixed experiences in the past). [I'm assuming these aren't done to release for free on their YouTube show.


Subscribe to them on Youtube. When they get a certain amount of subscribers they can use it to sell content. That's what their digital distribution aim is at the moment, they're still a good bit off of the target though.


----------



## ChrisK

sXeMope said:


> Is there anywhere to get ICW shows digitally? The Magical Mystery Tour shows sound appealing to me but I don't want to order DVDs from Europe (Mixed experiences in the past). [I'm assuming these aren't done to release for free on their YouTube show.


Youtube has their weekly Worldwide show (Season 3 should be starting back soon). They used to have full matches but now it's part-matches, but as a result they have more DVD releases than before.

As said, if you subscribe they may start releasing full shows digitally. For now, it is the DVD releases.





bluenoseshf said:


> I hope that is the case, i plan to make that show my first ICW show in Glasgow.
> 
> What are the bigger shows like space wise? The show at Studio 24 was pretty full but there was plenty room to move and to go to the bar etc.
> 
> Are the shows at the ABC similar? or do they get cramped at the front like gigs?


Well nobody knows what the Barrowlands will be like.

Garage is pretty cramped. Queue early for that. If you end up round at the merch/commentary side it can be a squeeze to get to the bar, if you are at the bar side you can see most everything even from the back but after a few rows from the front you'll miss some mat-work. If you end up on the balcony, you're fucked :lol my first show was on the balconey, never again.

ABC is pretty decent, I mean with it all being standing it is a bit of a gig atmosphere, but I also get in early and stand at one of the corners near the entrance ramps and manage to get my way through the crowd to the toilets/bar/merch and back pretty easily. A lot of people complain about the crowd and difficulties getting back to the front, but I haven't had a problem personally. I don't know what the view is like from anywhere else, always get to the front.


----------



## bluenoseshf

ChrisK said:


> Youtube has their weekly Worldwide show (Season 3 should be starting back soon). They used to have full matches but now it's part-matches, but as a result they have more DVD releases than before.
> 
> As said, if you subscribe they may start releasing full shows digitally. For now, it is the DVD releases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well nobody knows what the Barrowlands will be like.
> 
> Garage is pretty cramped. Queue early for that. If you end up round at the merch/commentary side it can be a squeeze to get to the bar, if you are at the bar side you can see most everything even from the back but after a few rows from the front you'll miss some mat-work. If you end up on the balcony, you're fucked :lol my first show was on the balconey, never again.
> 
> ABC is pretty decent, I mean with it all being standing it is a bit of a gig atmosphere, but I also get in early and stand at one of the corners near the entrance ramps and manage to get my way through the crowd to the toilets/bar/merch and back pretty easily. A lot of people complain about the crowd and difficulties getting back to the front, but I haven't had a problem personally. I don't know what the view is like from anywhere else, always get to the front.


Cheers for that.

Ive been to hundreds of gigs so, im not to bothered with the crampness and usually find myself at the front of the crowd.

What do you think the Card will be?
My first couple of guesses would be:

Jester vs Drew
Wolfgang vs BT Gunn
Joe Hendry vs Kenny Williams


----------



## Perfect_Plex

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Subscribe to them on Youtube. When they get a certain amount of subscribers they can use it to sell content. That's what their digital distribution aim is at the moment, they're still a good bit off of the target though.


What is the target number? I've noticed in the past few days that their subscriber count went from under 7,000 to 7,375 as of right now... Almost 400 new subscribers in the past few days is pretty good growth. I've linked their YouTube account in my sig, so hopefully that's attracting a few when I post in the WWE forums...

What would capacity be for a wrestling gig at the Barrowlands? Apparently regular capacity is 2,100 for gigs, so shave off say 200 to fit a ring in the centre... 1,900... Would be *sick* if they sell that out!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Perfect_Plex said:


> What is the target number? I've noticed in the past few days that their subscriber count went from under 7,000 to 7,375 as of right now... Almost 400 new subscribers in the past few days is pretty good growth. I've linked their YouTube account in my sig, so hopefully that's attracting a few when I post in the WWE forums...
> 
> What would capacity be for a wrestling gig at the Barrowlands? Apparently regular capacity is 2,100 for gigs, so shave off say 200 to fit a ring in the centre... 1,900... Would be *sick* if they sell that out!


They need 10k Subscribers.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Perfect_Plex said:


> What is the target number? I've noticed in the past few days that their subscriber count went from under 7,000 to 7,375 as of right now... Almost 400 new subscribers in the past few days is pretty good growth. I've linked their YouTube account in my sig, so hopefully that's attracting a few when I post in the WWE forums...
> 
> What would capacity be for a wrestling gig at the Barrowlands? Apparently regular capacity is 2,100 for gigs, so shave off say 200 to fit a ring in the centre... 1,900... Would be *sick* if they sell that out!


Barrowlands is a unique venue, Especially if you've been in it in it's empty shell state. I hope they bring a big staging rig in in order to utilise as much of the backstage area as possible.

I think, obviously depending on what set up they have, 2k on the floor for a wrestling event doesn't seem wise. Probably going with an 1800 capacity which is still very decent.


----------



## SophieK92

Been going to ICW for a year now and I'm so happy to see it getting more recognition.
Loving these Edinburgh shows, gonna be so gutted when they're done cos I'm used to wrestling every weekend now


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Had a great time at the show in Edinburgh on Sunday. Will definitely be attending more ICW shows. Hoping on going to the Barrowlands one.


----------



## ryarts

I see that Brian Kendrick and Paul London have just been announced for Fear And Loathing at the Barrowlands. This is going to be a great show.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ryarts said:


> I see that Brian Kendrick and Paul London have just been announced for Fear And Loathing at the Barrowlands. This is going to be a great show.


I hope that they finally use them as a tag team.


----------



## seannnn

Dave Mastiff is making his ICW Debut at the Birmingham Show, Don't know if he's gonna become a regular mind


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

seannnn said:


> Dave Mastiff is making his ICW Debut at the Birmingham Show, Don't know if he's gonna become a regular mind


They use local talents when they are touring, They're using Rampage Brown in Leeds. They probably won't be using him regularly.


----------



## Poyser

Only saw ICW for the first time with Drew Galloways return that went viral, and noticed he was already announced for the Liverpool show so me and my mate got tickets, can't wait! The crowd in that Drew clip was immense, I love being involved in crowds like that so I hope that Liverpool at least has some of the same spirit. Gonna watch a lot of their YouTube shows over the next 2 months to try and catch up! Does anybody have any certain show (that's available on YouTube) that I should make sure I watch?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

PoyPoy14 said:


> Only saw ICW for the first time with Drew Galloways return that went viral, and noticed he was already announced for the Liverpool show so me and my mate got tickets, can't wait! The crowd in that Drew clip was immense, I love being involved in crowds like that so I hope that Liverpool at least has some of the same spirit. Gonna watch a lot of their YouTube shows over the next 2 months to try and catch up! Does anybody have any certain show (that's available on YouTube) that I should make sure I watch?


As per usual with this question, go on their youtube channel and watch their ICW Worldwide episodes. Plenty of match and match highlights as well as promos to watch. Also hit that subscribe button whilst there, the link is in my sig. 

Also, ChrisK a frequent on this thread has a link to his blog "aweebitabout" which is worth following for ICW related stuff too. Taker Tribute Act also does a bit too IIRC.


----------



## SophieK92

They've also got Marty Scurll at the Newcastle show, can't wait to see him. Saw him at Progress at Sonisphere and he was fantastic, great charisma and awesome entrance song, he had pretty fly for a white guy haha.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

They're booking very wisely so they only need to take a small number of their own talents down. Consider the talent that everyone jizzes over down south, I'm sure there will be plenty of guys looking for a shot in ICW.


----------



## bluenoseshf

PoyPoy14 said:


> Only saw ICW for the first time with Drew Galloways return that went viral, and noticed he was already announced for the Liverpool show so me and my mate got tickets, can't wait! The crowd in that Drew clip was immense, I love being involved in crowds like that so I hope that Liverpool at least has some of the same spirit. Gonna watch a lot of their YouTube shows over the next 2 months to try and catch up! Does anybody have any certain show (that's available on YouTube) that I should make sure I watch?


Check out the Vice Documentary "The British Wresler" 70 odd percent of that is about ICW.

Also the BBC documentary "Insane Fight Club", Both available on Youtube

Go on Grado's Youtube channel and watch his videos. Quite a lot of funny stuff there.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They're booking very wisely so they only need to take a small number of their own talents down. Consider the talent that everyone jizzes over down south, I'm sure there will be plenty of guys looking for a shot in ICW.


Personally, I'd rather see the ICW Roster Members than Marty Scurll, he's everywhere in England. Still it's nice to get to see Paul London I guess just hope we get some decent matchups. BT Gunn and Wolfgang are going to be on every show too hope Grado is there too as it's one of the the main reasons my mate is coming along.

Edit: London & Kendrick announced on every weekend of the magical mystery tour along with Fear&Loathing.


----------



## ryarts

Just saw on their Facebook page that they are about to announce another date on their Magical Mystery Tour at a city they've never been to before. Wonder where it will take place.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ryarts said:


> Just saw on their Facebook page that they are about to announce another date on their Magical Mystery Tour at a city they've never been to before. Wonder where it will take place.


Cardiff I'm guessing.


----------



## ryarts

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Cardiff I'm guessing.


Yeah was thinking maybe Cardiff or Belfast. Announcing it on Sunday supposedly.


----------



## Poyser

SuperSaucySausages said:


> As per usual with this question, go on their youtube channel and watch their ICW Worldwide episodes. Plenty of match and match highlights as well as promos to watch. Also hit that subscribe button whilst there, the link is in my sig.
> 
> Also, ChrisK a frequent on this thread has a link to his blog "aweebitabout" which is worth following for ICW related stuff too. Taker Tribute Act also does a bit too IIRC.


Yeah, I was planning to watch most anyway. I was just wondering if there was a standout show that I should watch first, to really get into it.



bluenoseshf said:


> Check out the Vice Documentary "The British Wresler" 70 odd percent of that is about ICW.
> 
> Also the BBC documentary "Insane Fight Club", Both available on Youtube
> 
> Go on Grado's Youtube channel and watch his videos. Quite a lot of funny stuff there.


Thanks  I watched Insane Fight Club last night, really good documentary. Will watch The British Wrestler after work tonight!


----------



## ryarts

Just listened to Lionhearts Podcast with Mark Dallas, would recommend it. Was really interesting learning about the early days of ICW and his vision for the future. It also sounds as if there are major plans afoot for Fear And Loathing, can't wait for that.


----------



## Waffelz

Oh fuck yes. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Waffelz said:


> Oh fuck yes. :mark: :mark:


Enjoy!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Didn't expect Dundee, had been hearing rumours of Aberdeen. It's something that'll be interesting to watch since even a small country like Scotland has companies that run certain territories.


----------



## Waffelz

Really shocked. Even when I heard, didn't expect the roster to be as stacked as it is. 

Wonder if they'll sell out. Don't really know anyone interested in Wrestling, never mind ICW round here.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Waffelz said:


> Really shocked. Even when I heard, didn't expect the roster to be as stacked as it is.
> 
> Wonder if they'll sell out. Don't really know anyone interested in Wrestling, never mind ICW round here.


Just go, you'll meet like minded people.


----------



## SandyRavage

yup.....no doubt you will


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Waffelz said:


> Really shocked. Even when I heard, didn't expect the roster to be as stacked as it is.
> 
> Wonder if they'll sell out. Don't really know anyone interested in Wrestling, never mind ICW round here.


Mate, we had 800 for the wrestling in Motherwell. Don't let your expectations fool you.


----------



## Waffelz

Its over 18 only :lol

Bastards.


----------



## davidmac1988cfc

really need to get out to one of these soon


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just got done watching Twinsanity IV which had Up And Atom in Edinburgh which I thought was quite a slow show, a lot of it seemed to drag at the beginning with a lot of ambushes or run ins but once it calmed down and the matches were allowed to be matches it got much much better. 

The second DVD was Jimmy Naill's Revenge in Newcastle which I had the pleasure of attending, I loved the show when I was there and it was great to see some of the parts of matches I missed due to the bad views in the venue. Was great to rejig my memory of a brilliant night as well as seeing my fat state on camera :lmao and some lad kicking off about his car when Jester and Devitt spilled to outside the venue who I'm partially sure was the same bloke that was pulled from the crowd in Edinburgh by Kid Fite and teabagged after his match :lmao.


----------



## Hail-To-Th3-King

The ICW show tonight was absolutely incredible, so glad to have gotten back to a show since Show Me Your Lizard! Fear and Loathing is setting up to be an absolute stormer.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

They're building it up well. To have done so many shows and not to have dragged things on too much is a credit to them. The only downside is that the Cabana/Grado tandem had so much more steam in it.


----------



## ryarts

Over 1000 tickets sold for Fear and Loathing VII and still two months to go with only one match announced. Exciting times for ICW.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They're building it up well. To have done so many shows and not to have dragged things on too much is a credit to them. The only downside is that the Cabana/Grado tandem had so much more steam in it.


I kno! Such a shame Cabana had to leave 

Side note: am I the only one dying to see Wolfy turn heel & join the NAK? Or have a match where if he loses he's forced 2 join?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Nearly 8,400 subscribers on Youtube, So here's hoping they'll reach 10k soon. Is it for VOD so get to order old stuff or will they be streaming live shows for a fee?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

icecreamjrfan1029 said:


> I kno! Such a shame Cabana had to leave
> 
> Side note: am I the only one dying to see Wolfy turn heel & join the NAK? Or have a match where if he loses he's forced 2 join?


Makes no sense. A swerve for swerve's sake. If anything, it'd be more interesting for Jester to join the NAK to bring down Drew after winning the title at Fear and Loathing. Don't see that happening either though.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Nearly 8,400 subscribers on Youtube, So here's hoping they'll reach 10k soon. Is it for VOD so get to order old stuff or will they be streaming live shows for a fee?


It'll be the former. That's what they've spoke about before. Putting the back catalog online, possibly every show. EVERY SINGLE ONE.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Obviously it is in a safe and controlled environment, but bugger me sideways. This was uneasy to watch.


----------



## safc-scotty

Loved that segment between Jester and Galloway. I never really enjoyed Drew that much at any point during his WWE run, but he's been brilliant since returning to ICW. 

Only really started following ICW since the insane fight club documentary, loosely followed the youtube channel since then. Does anyone have any suggestions of old episodes or Worldwide that you would consider must watch?


----------



## SandyRavage

brilliant segment and a story with history. Potentially the best feud going in the indies now


----------



## seannnn

safc-scotty said:


> Loved that segment between Jester and Galloway. I never really enjoyed Drew that much at any point during his WWE run, but he's been brilliant since returning to ICW.
> 
> Only really started following ICW since the insane fight club documentary, loosely followed the youtube channel since then. Does anyone have any suggestions of old episodes or Worldwide that you would consider must watch?


The entire first series of worldwide is worth a watch


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone go to the Galloway talk tonight? Jester turned up and they had some sort of exchange, then this happened. 










Wonder if it'll be up on Youtube soon...


----------



## gaco

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Obviously it is in a safe and controlled environment, but bugger me sideways. This was uneasy to watch.


Hi, I really got interested in ICW after watching this video.
Can someone please explain to me how ICW works? Does it have show every week, followed by a PPV on the End of month, like wwe/tna/roh...?
Is it televised? Is it legally streamed somewhere or do I have to download it?
I want to get into ICW now. 
Thx


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

gaco said:


> Hi, I really got interested in ICW after watching this video.
> Can someone please explain to me how ICW works? Does it have show every week, followed by a PPV on the End of month, like wwe/tna/roh...?
> Is it televised? Is it legally streamed somewhere or do I have to download it?
> I want to get into ICW now.
> Thx


There is no real regular schedule, they used to run shows monthly until recently now they can run up to four times a month then go back to having a show once a month. They are based in Scotland and also tour England now. They don't have a weekly TV Show but they do have a Youtube Show called ICW Worldwide that has highlights of matches and backstage promos so check them out. Also if they reach 10k Youtube Subscribers they will sell their past shows on there. The link to that page is in my status.


----------



## gaco

SuperSaucySausages said:


> There is no real regular schedule, they used to run shows monthly until recently now they can run up to four times a month then go back to having a show once a month. They are based in Scotland and also tour England now. They don't have a weekly TV Show but they do have a Youtube Show called ICW Worldwide that has highlights of matches and backstage promos so check them out. Also if they reach 10k Youtube Subscribers they will sell their past shows on there. The link to that page is in my status.


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisK

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Obviously it is in a safe and controlled environment, but bugger me sideways. This was uneasy to watch.



*Try being there!*

I was right at the corner and got my leg covered in that "petrol". Me, my girlfriend, and the 3 dozen or so fans around us immediately leapt the fuck back. The most "real" I have ever felt at a show. TERRIFYING.





ryarts said:


> Just listened to Lionhearts Podcast with Mark Dallas, would recommend it. Was really interesting learning about the early days of ICW and his vision for the future. It also sounds as if there are major plans afoot for Fear And Loathing, can't wait for that.



Lionheart's podcast is fast taking over Breaking Baws as my favourite.

Do you guys check out Breaking Baws? I know it's more Fierce Females than ICW, but they produced a documentary following Bete Noire (who will be on ICW's next show again) as she prepares for a show. It's truly engaging stuff.


----------



## ChrisK

*ICW HAVE LITERALLY JUST ANNOUNCED THAT THE ON DEMAND SERVICE STARTS THE DAY AFTER THE BARROWLANDS SHOW!!!!*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> *ICW HAVE LITERALLY JUST ANNOUNCED THAT THE ON DEMAND SERVICE STARTS THE DAY AFTER THE BARROWLANDS SHOW!!!!*


"Launching on November 3rd 2014 - less than 24 hours after Insane Championship Wrestling performs at Barrowlands. Its our new subscription service 'ICW On Demand'!

Full new events added every month in their entirety, full events from our back catalog and exclusive shows such as Billy Kirkwood's sit down interview with Drew Galloway recorded last week at Box Glasgow.

More info to be released in the coming months. Keep up to date with ICW anywhere in the world with 'ICW On Demand'!"


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

In regards to the Scottish Wrestling podcasts, I don't listen. I've tried and I can't stick it. Not listened to Hearto's yet.

It's mostly just annoyance of wanting to do a podcast for over 2 years now and never being happy with the outcome to this point.


----------



## ChrisK

That's a shame. You been trying them solo or with someone to bounce off of?

I try to listen to as many as I can (Wrestleshark, OSWtv, Ringbelles, etc) but really Breaking Baws and From The Heart are always top quality. The rest I can give or take most of the time.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> That's a shame. You been trying them solo or with someone to bounce off of?
> 
> I try to listen to as many as I can (Wrestleshark, OSWtv, Ringbelles, etc) but really Breaking Baws and From The Heart are always top quality. The rest I can give or take most of the time.


Both. Just not been happy with the content or the flow. It wasn't actually a wrestling centric podcast but did have a wrestling segment.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Surprised to see they are doing a show Dundee but great news!

Loving the Drew/Jester build.


----------



## Dannylad777

Icw need to do more live shows down south


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dannylad777 said:


> Icw need to do more live shows down south


How many of their shows have you been to?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dannylad777 said:


> Icw need to do more live shows down south


They are doing four south of the border next month. They've done two shows in London already. I think we get a fair treatment. They are a Scottish company first and foremost.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> They are doing four south of the border next month. They've done two shows in London already. I think we get a fair treatment. They are a Scottish company first and foremost.


The only time they'll be down south on a regular basis is once they get tv... (which is closer to happening than most may think)

Also, seems like Fear and Loathing may be on iPPV.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The only time they'll be down south on a regular basis is once they get tv... (which is closer to happening than most may think)
> 
> Also, seems like Fear and Loathing may be on iPPV.


That would be great. I hope they can run with TV well if/when it happens. Grado is missing out Newcastle on the England tour sadly, family engagement. He's not the be all and end all though.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> That would be great. I hope they can run with TV well if/when it happens. Grado is missing out Newcastle on the England tour sadly, family engagement. He's not the be all and end all though.


Grado isn't as big a deal as people make him out to be, in regards to ICW selling tickets at least.

They have several national tv companies interested in them on top of the BBC doing a new documentary with the view to a possible series. A series that would be more 'reality' than wrestling though.

I think that someone will take a shot at putting Wrestling on, being in the UK though it would probably be for 6 weeks. Which is fine you could do the build up to a big show over 6 episodes. Obviously their aim is for a weekly show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Grado isn't as big a deal as people make him out to be, in regards to ICW selling tickets at least.
> 
> They have several national tv companies interested in them on top of the BBC doing a new documentary with the view to a possible series. A series that would be more 'reality' than wrestling though.
> 
> I think that someone will take a shot at putting Wrestling on, being in the UK though it would probably be for 6 weeks. Which is fine you could do the build up to a big show over 6 episodes. Obviously their aim is for a weekly show.


Yeah I was just initially bummed he wouldn't be there, always entertaining but there's still plenty of great talent to watch and I was lucky enough to be in Newcastle for Devitt's send off, that was brilliant. I was like a giddy kid when they said he'd be on the Newcastle show, never thought it would happen.


----------



## Dannylad777

London is over 2hours away somewhere near Norwich would be great


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Both. Just not been happy with the content or the flow. It wasn't actually a wrestling centric podcast but did have a wrestling segment.



Did it have a focus at all or just a general chat? Maybe having like a specific focus for the episode then going from there might help?

I don't know though, podcasts aren't my forte.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dannylad777 said:


> London is over 2hours away somewhere near Norwich would be great


2 hours. Yeah, that's so long to travel. Fuck sake fpalm


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Did it have a focus at all or just a general chat? Maybe having like a specific focus for the episode then going from there might help?
> 
> I don't know though, podcasts aren't my forte.


It was just very basic, introductions, news, main topic of discussion then some plugs and the end.

Think it's possibly just that I'm a more visually orientated person that it didn't click. Will be trying again in the future.


----------



## ChrisK

Good luck, give me links and shit if you do pick it up again.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Will do.

Anyway... Hottest feud in wrestling just now?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Will do.
> 
> Anyway... Hottest feud in wrestling just now?


:mark: Really hope Fear and Loathing is an iPPV


----------



## Dannylad777

Just got tickets for leeds on October 12th should be mental. Is it true u got take id with you? 
I just take my birth certificate.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dannylad777 said:


> Just got tickets for leeds on October 12th should be mental. Is it true u got take id with you?
> I just take my birth certificate.


You'll need photo ID. 

http://citizencard.com/new-online-application-home.html


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dannylad777 said:


> Just got tickets for leeds on October 12th should be mental. Is it true u got take id with you?
> I just take my birth certificate.


It's in a place that sells alcohol. So yeah, you need ID. A birth certificate isn't ID.


----------



## ChrisK

I'll be at Leeds too, as well as Liverpool 

I don't know how strict the o2 is in Leeds, but up in Glasgow, nobody really gets ID'd unless you look really young. But err on the side of caution if you can, like I say I don't know what Leeds is like in general, but up here nobody ever carries ID really.


Best feud in wrestling right now is without doubt Jester v Galloway. The history, the reality, Galloway is the guy who wasn't there for 7 years and who thinks he can saunter back in and take the title, Jester is the guy willing to set his opponent on fire to keep that title. This belt is no bauble, it is life and death, the way wrestling should always be.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> I'll be at Leeds too, as well as Liverpool
> 
> I don't know how strict the o2 is in Leeds, but up in Glasgow, nobody really gets ID'd unless you look really young. But err on the side of caution if you can, like I say I don't know what Leeds is like in general, but up here *nobody ever carries ID really*.
> 
> 
> Best feud in wrestling right now is without doubt Jester v Galloway. The history, the reality, Galloway is the guy who wasn't there for 7 years and who thinks he can saunter back in and take the title, Jester is the guy willing to set his opponent on fire to keep that title. This belt is no bauble, it is life and death, the way wrestling should always be.


I'd disagree. It's just that when someone doesn't have ID they always make a big fucking fuss for them being an idiot.


----------



## SandyRavage

Bunch of us got our tickets for Dundee. Braw


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I'd disagree. It's just that when someone doesn't have ID they always make a big fucking fuss for them being an idiot.


Don't see why anyone wouldn't have their ID on them if they were going to an over 18's event, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## AOS

The BBC documentary about ICW - 'Insane Fight Club' is being repeated tonight on BBC 3 at 10pm in the UK for those who haven't seen it yet, or who just want another watch.


----------



## Dannylad777

AOS said:


> The BBC documentary about ICW - 'Insane Fight Club' is being repeated tonight on BBC 3 at 10pm in the UK for those who haven't seen it yet, or who just want another watch.



Watched it like 2 times. my as well give it a hatrick


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Trending again after the documentary


----------



## DeeGirl

That was a great documentary I saw last night on BBC 3, I felt sorta bad for Jester's dad because he looked really worried.


QUESTION FOR EVERYONE...

Does anyone think that there is any ICW superstar right now with the potential to go to WWE?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> That was a great documentary I saw last night on BBC 3, I felt sorta bad for Jester's dad because he looked really worried.
> 
> 
> QUESTION FOR EVERYONE...
> 
> Does anyone think that there is any ICW superstar right now with the potential to go to WWE?


Drew Galloway  

I'd say Mark Coffey, Joe Coffey, Joe Hendry and Noam Dar from what I have seen.


----------



## DeeGirl

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Drew Galloway
> 
> I'd say Mark Coffey, Joe Coffey, Joe Hendry and Noam Dar from what I have seen.


 wwe really wasted Drew Galloway.


----------



## ChrisK

Joe Coffey has the power. Mark Coffey has actually been amusing in his behind the scenes segments with Jackie Polo, when he get's a chance to bounce off him. Fucking hate Jackie Polo though.

Noam Dar could definitely make it. Joe Hendry has the supreme confidence and charisma, but wrestling wise could do with a little more experience.

Kid Fite can really go too.



Viewing figures from last night:

Insane Fight Club 296,500 (BBC Three)
Matrix Reloaded 275,300 (ITV2)
Rudetube 155,000 (E4)
NCIS: LA 99,000 (Sky 1)


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pretty much everyone that's come through the SWA Source School has been tutored by Robbie Brookside at somepoint. It's why the Coffeys and Hendry were on Raw and having 'tryouts'.

If you're talking about guys going to the WWE then all of them are obviously in the frame. Polo as well, since he has the advantage of being over 6 foot.

When you hear about a guy like Big Damo having the WWE keep an eye on him then he doesn't take advantage of it, makes you realise the talent we have here.

Someone that I have an eye on though, is Jack Gallagher. I think he'll become a big part of ICW going forward and Is pretty much the best/most consistent wrestler I've seen in person alongside Whippy.


----------



## Lane

Was the doc that aired a new one or the old Insane Fight Club one? Anyone got a link to it if it is a new one?


----------



## AOS

Lane said:


> Was the doc that aired a new one or the old Insane Fight Club one? Anyone got a link to it if it is a new one?


It was a repeat. They are filming a new one currently though.


----------



## Dannylad777

Anyone which dvd shall I buy on icw shop. The double one or single dvds


----------



## SandyRavage

Jester is really coming into his own, working with Galloway who is just brilliant has helped him elevate his game in terms of build up. This is one of the best feuds in the business just now and he has to take enormous credit for that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisK

Jack Gallagher is a great shout.




Dannylad777 said:


> Anyone which dvd shall I buy on icw shop. The double one or single dvds


The doublers are obviously better value for money on paper, but of the DVDs available here is the order I would buy them in:

Still Smokin' (one of their greatest shows EVER)
Twinsanity IV (two great shows, one in Edinburgh and one in Newcastle. protip: I'm on both DVDs :/)
Square Go 2014 (an amazing show on it's own right, plus you get the 2013 Square Go match too, to give you a bit of history as well)
Twinsanity V (both London shows, I didn't attend either so it's good for me to get to see them)
Twinsanity III (still two great shows, but not as amazing compared to the other 4 on offer)


So if you've only got £15 / £30 / £45 / £60 to spare, buy them in that order for your best value for money. If you have £75, get them all


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SandyRavage said:


> Jester is really coming into his own, working with Galloway who is just brilliant has helped him elevate his game in terms of build up. This is one of the best feuds in the business just now and he has to take enormous credit for that
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Have to disagree, he's been at this level for a while. The build with Red Lightning was just as good if not as high profile.


----------



## Dannylad777

Anyone know when season 3 worldwide begin? Just watched some off season one.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> Jack Gallagher is a great shout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doublers are obviously better value for money on paper, but of the DVDs available here is the order I would buy them in:
> 
> Still Smokin' (one of their greatest shows EVER)
> Twinsanity IV (two great shows, one in Edinburgh and one in Newcastle. protip: I'm on both DVDs :/)
> Square Go 2014 (an amazing show on it's own right, plus you get the 2013 Square Go match too, to give you a bit of history as well)
> Twinsanity V (both London shows, I didn't attend either so it's good for me to get to see them)
> Twinsanity III (still two great shows, but not as amazing compared to the other 4 on offer)
> 
> 
> So if you've only got £15 / £30 / £45 / £60 to spare, buy them in that order for your best value for money. If you have £75, get them all


Please tell me you're the guy that got Teabagged! :bow


----------



## ChrisK

You are correct, sir.


----------



## SandyRavage

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Have to disagree, he's been at this level for a while. The build with Red Lightning was just as good if not as high profile.


Didn't have the history, passion and believability in my opinion.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SandyRavage said:


> Didn't have the history, passion and believability in my opinion.


It didn't have as many good quality videos on youtube then Lightning got injured again.


----------



## ChrisK

It was building to it. There was the bust-up while Insane Fight Club was on the go which got a little attention. Then Lightning couldn't compete. Then something changed in the plans and Jester v Lightning got rushed for Lizard. Disappointing, but oh well, it's wrestling.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> It was building to it. There was the bust-up while Insane Fight Club was on the go which got a little attention. Then Lightning couldn't compete. Then something changed in the plans and Jester v Lightning got rushed for Lizard. Disappointing, but oh well, it's wrestling.


Yeah, which was a shame because it was a very good, but slow, build up to the eventual match. The whole angle of Lightning having a title match in his contract was very good and it's just a shame that he went down with injury when he did.


----------



## SandyRavage

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It didn't have as many good quality videos on youtube then Lightning got injured again.


You're acting like I don't know anything other than high quality YouTube videos which a strange a elitist attitude to have. Nonetheless my opinion is this feud has more gravitas, quality and history. you don't agree, that's fine but don't act like some know it all, its poor form 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SandyRavage said:


> You're acting like I don't know anything other than high quality YouTube videos which a strange a elitist attitude to have. Nonetheless my opinion is this feud has more gravitas, quality and history. you don't agree, that's fine but don't act like some know it all, its poor form
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was acting like that, yeah. Since it's hard to tell who actually has a knowledge of Scottish wrestling pre-Grado. Apologies.

The feud with Drew pretty much hinges on Drew being in WWE for 7 years more than anything else. I just find the history between Jester and Red, fighting to be the top dog in Scottish wrestling to be more compelling.

I just felt that not enough was put into the feud from a storyline stand point, depspite all the history between them in ICW and Beyond.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyway lads, I managed to watch a match between Jack Gallagher and Dean Allmark last night at NGW50, really good technical match that impressed me. It's not ICW but he was mentioned on here as one for the future.


----------



## SandyRavage

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I was acting like that, yeah. Since it's hard to tell who actually has a knowledge of Scottish wrestling pre-Grado. Apologies.
> 
> The feud with Drew pretty much hinges on Drew being in WWE for 7 years more than anything else. I just find the history between Jester and Red, fighting to be the top dog in Scottish wrestling to be more compelling.
> 
> I just felt that not enough was put into the feud from a storyline stand point, depspite all the history between them in ICW and Beyond.


No bother mate. They were close mates prior to drew leaving. They are using his struggles away from home and jack being the one he called as part of the story which is great and adds realism and sympathy from both sides.....also it does help that drew is such a big star in Scotland as it legitimises the feud to some. It feels big, red feud felt cool and good but didn't feel nearly as big

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyway lads, I managed to watch a match between Jack Gallagher and Dean Allmark last night at NGW50, really good technical match that impressed me. It's not ICW but he was mentioned on here as one for the future.


Yeah, He's someone that they'll use more since he's made it clear that he wants to wrestle up here as much as he can. It's fair to say in his one ICW appearance he (and Joe Coffey) stole the show... until some big Scottish guy turned up.



SandyRavage said:


> No bother mate. They were close mates prior to drew leaving. They are using his struggles away from home and jack being the one he called as part of the story which is great and adds realism and sympathy from both sides.....also it does help that drew is such a big star in Scotland as it legitimises the feud to some. It feels big, red feud felt cool and good but didn't feel nearly as big
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The thing that doesn't hook me in is knowing that It's just a story haha. I know, I should suspend some disbelief.


----------



## ChrisK

Thing is though, it is real as much as it is a story. Drew Galloway *is* returning to ICW, not of his own choice, because he was let go, and he *is* trying to take the belt off of Jester, a guy who was here through thick and thin and built us up from crowds of dozens to crowds of hundreds. That is all real.




SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyway lads, I managed to watch a match between Jack Gallagher and Dean Allmark last night at NGW50, really good technical match that impressed me. It's not ICW but he was mentioned on here as one for the future.


Jack Gallagher is amazing. Hopefully some of his SWA stuff will appear on Youtube too.


----------



## SandyRavage

ChrisK said:


> Thing is though, it is real as much as it is a story. Drew Galloway *is* returning to ICW, not of his own choice, because he was let go, and he *is* trying to take the belt off of Jester, a guy who was here through thick and thin and built us up from crowds of dozens to crowds of hundreds. That is all real.
> 
> 
> Let's be honest though. Jack gets to work with his mate who is an international star in a headlining feud.....he's not going to mind in reality. In fact I'm sure he's over the moon. Doesn't get much better than working with yer mate in a high profile feud.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisK

Except when your mate takes your title


----------



## SandyRavage

Ha well there is that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisK

So you seen that promo in Liverpool with Jack Jester, Grado and Jimmy Havoc having a lark.... *wait, Jimmy is meant to want Jack dead!!*


Fucking kayfabe man....


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> So you seen that promo in Liverpool with Jack Jester, Grado and Jimmy Havoc having a lark.... *wait, Jimmy is meant to want Jack dead!!*
> 
> 
> Fucking kayfabe man....


Who cares man, Jimmy Fucking Corkhill.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Never made last nights show, but it seemed like a wee belter by all accounts. Girvan beat solar then called out Galloway, must have some set on him. DCT won the Polo battle royal, which should lead to some great promo segments. Kenny Williams beat Mark Coffey for the Zero-G Championship. Good move, although could easily have taken place at a bigger show. You've got to imagine they're setting up for Coffey to enter the 'main-event' scene.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just under a fortnight til Helter Skelter in Newcastle, cannot wait for it.


----------



## ryarts

Had a great night at Spacebaws on Sunday night, really impressed with some of the younger guys as well as established guys such as the NAK and Red Lightning turning up. Really enjoyed 'The Global Hero' segment and Kenny Williams v Mark Coffey was a cracker.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It seems like Fear and Loathing 7 may be sold out as there are no tickets available at any of the online outlets.

Which totally sucks since I made the poor choice of relying on someone else to get my ticket.


----------



## ryarts

There are six of us going to Fear And Loathing, got four tickets last month and got the other two on Monday. There were none available on Ticketmaster then but managed to get them on Tickets Scotland, are they also saying none available now?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ryarts said:


> There are six of us going to Fear And Loathing, got four tickets last month and got the other two on Monday. There were none available on Ticketmaster then but managed to get them on Tickets Scotland, are they also saying none available now?


Yeah, they were saying it on Monday night. The fact that ICW hasn't officially announced it makes me think that they'll release more.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I'm really hoping Fear and Loathing is on IPPV.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ICW Heavyweight Championship
Jack Jester (c) vs. Damian O'Connor vs. Liam Thomson w/Carmel

ICW Tag Team Championship
Chris Renfrew & B.T. Gunn vs. Paul London and Brian Kendrick

ICW Zero-G Championship
Kenny Williams (c) vs. 'Party' Marty Scurll

Joe Coffey vs. Noam Dar

Wolfgang vs. Johnny Moss

Rampage Brown vs. Kid Fite

Mark Coffey vs. Stevie Boy

Great card for Sunday! Can't wait.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> ICW Heavyweight Championship
> Jack Jester (c) vs. Damian O'Connor vs. Liam Thomson w/Carmel
> 
> ICW Tag Team Championship
> Chris Renfrew & B.T. Gunn vs. Paul London and Brian Kendrick
> 
> ICW Zero-G Championship
> Kenny Williams (c) vs. 'Party' Marty Scurll
> 
> Joe Coffey vs. Noam Dar
> 
> Wolfgang vs. Johnny Moss
> 
> Rampage Brown vs. Kid Fite
> 
> Mark Coffey vs. Stevie Boy
> 
> Great card for Sunday! Can't wait.


That is going to be amazing. Everything bar the tag and heavyweight title matches will be a wrestling showcase.

Always good to stick a couple of brawls in there.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> That is going to be amazing. Everything bar the tag and heavyweight title matches will be a wrestling showcase.
> 
> Always good to stick a couple of brawls in there.


Sadly, I doubt it will sell out. They sold out Newcastle last time but it was at a much smaller venue with a 350 capacity but it was literally the worst ever place to hold a wrestling show in. Any further back than the third row and you saw pretty much nothing.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Sadly, I doubt it will sell out. They sold out Newcastle last time but it was at a much smaller venue with a 350 capacity but it was literally the worst ever place to hold a wrestling show in. Any further back than the third row and you saw pretty much nothing.


I don't think that they're expecting a sell-out in Newcastle. I've not even saw any of the promotion that they've done for the area and I've heard nothing online.

Whereas the stuff for the other areas has been popping up on twitter.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I don't think that they're expecting a sell-out in Newcastle. I've not even saw any of the promotion that they've done for the area and I've heard nothing online.
> 
> Whereas the stuff for the other areas has been popping up on twitter.


They must have been doing some promotions, Dallas, Jester and Toal went to do postering or whatever and then ended up on the lash with some of the Geordie Shore pillocks in Newcastle.


----------



## ryarts

I know a couple of guys on this forum were worried that they were too late for tickets to Fear And Loathing. ICW have just posted they have 10 tickets left only available on Ticketmaster so I would get in there soonest.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> They must have been doing some promotions, Dallas, Jester and Toal went to do postering or whatever and then ended up on the lash with some of the Geordie Shore pillocks in Newcastle.


I did actually see a picture of that, totally forgot since I just imagine it was them out on the lash as you said.

I'm sure one of the guys on Geordie Shore is a big wrestling fan, which is probably why it was arranged.

Also, Ticketmaster just released some extra tickets for Fear and Loathing, they seem to have gone pretty quickly.

And... It's SOLD OUT. The biggest ICW show of all time and it's sold out over a month in advance, again.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I did actually see a picture of that, totally forgot since I just imagine it was them out on the lash as you said.
> 
> I'm sure one of the guys on Geordie Shore is a big wrestling fan, which is probably why it was arranged.
> 
> Also, Ticketmaster just released some extra tickets for Fear and Loathing, they seem to have gone pretty quickly.
> 
> And... It's SOLD OUT. The biggest ICW show of all time and it's sold out over a month in advance, again.


Did you get tickets?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Did you get tickets?


Thankfully, yes. Just bought tickets myself. No chance i'll be relying on someone else to get me tickets again.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages




----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Wrestling fans on the internet. Haha.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Wrestling fans on the internet. Haha.


I kept getting notifications that the promotional expert was still commenting but the thread had disappeared :|


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Apologies for the double post but, what a night. Absolutely amazing and the venue was 10x better. Match of the night for me was Liam Thomson(sp) vs Damo vs Jack Jester, some fantastic brawling and really fun spots. Carmel played her role well and took some sick bumps, including having a chair thrown of her head. The tag match was fantastic as well and had a false finish that even fooled the guy in charge of sound.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Apologies for the double post but, what a night. Absolutely amazing and the venue was 10x better. Match of the night for me was Liam Thomson(sp) vs Damo vs Jack Jester, some fantastic brawling and really fun spots. Carmel played her role well and took some sick bumps, including having a chair thrown of her head. The tag match was fantastic as well and had a false finish that even *fooled the guy in charge of sound*.


Sounds like it was a great individual show, all while continuing to build stories towards Fear and Loathing.

The thing with the sound guy happens at most shows apparently. He was all over the place at the last show I was at.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Sounds like it was a great individual show, *all while continuing to build stories towards Fear and Loathing.*
> 
> The thing with the sound guy happens at most shows apparently. He was all over the place at the last show I was at.


Not sure if Jester uses it as one of his finishers but if I recall correctly he gave Damo the Futureshock DDT onto a chair which is one of Drew's things. 

Only things that annoyed me last night were some of the crowd, some pissed bloke going "Kenny, Kenny, Kenny Fuckin Williams" "Noam, Noam, Noam Fuckin Dar" for everyone and the blokes chanting "You fucked up" during the Coffey/Dar match 1 it wasn't a fuck up it was a reversal and 2 it's disrespectful, would love to see them to get in the ring and do what the performers do. But it didn't really effect the show, always going to get a few bellends.

Also 






The guy saying "Holy fucking shit" is me...:lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Not sure if Jester uses it as one of his finishers but if I recall correctly he gave Damo the Futureshock DDT onto a chair which is one of Drew's things.
> 
> Only things that annoyed me last night were some of the crowd, some pissed bloke going "Kenny, Kenny, Kenny Fuckin Williams" "Noam, Noam, Noam Fuckin Dar" for everyone and the blokes chanting "You fucked up" during the Coffey/Dar match 1 it wasn't a fuck up it was a reversal and 2 it's disrespectful, would love to see them to get in the ring and do what the performers do. But it didn't really effect the show, always going to get a few bellends.
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy saying "Holy fucking shit" is me...:lmao


Nah, that'll be purely for building towards his match with Drew. You will get folk like that when drink is involved I suppose. When these things are in the minority they usually get quashed pretty rapidly. Just need to see the videos where the guy chanting 'Scotty Goldman' to Cabana get's booed out of the building.

ICW have started this trend of having Joe Coffey wrestle these tremendous wrestling matches, the crowd is usually really appreciative. Some people probably went into last night as their first ICW show thinking it was gonna be a hardcore bloodfest.

The Van Damo-nator is very impressive. Damo is a cracking bloke too having had a hand in training several guys on the show last night. He's got a great backstory, Scottish wrestling wouldn't be where it was without the big part he's played, forsaking his own WWE bound career at the same time.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Maybe it's me and I'm missing something because in Wrestling these days, loads of people back the Heels over the Faces even I do at times when it comes to WWE and their stuck in the 80's faces like Cena and The Usos but I really don't get why a large portion of ICW crowds love The NAK, they're a bunch of shit cunt heels. Proper old school, I hate the characters not the people I just don't get why some people treat them as faces, have they got some sort of justification as to the way they go on?


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Maybe it's me and I'm missing something because in Wrestling these days, loads of people back the Heels over the Faces even I do at times when it comes to WWE and their stuck in the 80's faces like Cena and The Usos but I really don't get why a large portion of ICW crowds love The NAK, they're a bunch of shit cunt heels. Proper old school, I hate the characters not the people I just don't get why some people treat them as faces, have they got some sort of justification as to the way they go on?


Yea I dont get this either, I think its down people wanting to be "cool" or "insider". People want to show they dont follow the crowds by throwing up their "NAK" sign. That would probably be my only criticism the hand sign, people like doing hand signs and participating in the show. It should only be good guys who do them.

They are far and away the best heels in ICW right now, there is only really one other pure heel in ICW........ James R Kennedy.

All the rest get cheered to some degree.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Maybe it's me and I'm missing something because in Wrestling these days, loads of people back the Heels over the Faces even I do at times when it comes to WWE and their stuck in the 80's faces like Cena and The Usos but I really don't get why a large portion of ICW crowds love The NAK, they're a bunch of shit cunt heels. Proper old school, I hate the characters not the people I just don't get why some people treat them as faces, have they got some sort of justification as to the way they go on?


Because wrestling fans are dicks, especially ICW fans. There is a section who come across as elitist at shows, because they've been going to all the shows for a long time.

They're the most heelish group I've saw in wrestling in a long time and I booed them. The same with Polo, who was starting to get a cool heel pop against Lionheart.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Wrestling Hipsters, ey?


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Because wrestling fans are dicks, especially ICW fans. There is a section who come across as elitist at shows, because they've been going to all the shows for a long time.
> 
> They're the most heelish group I've saw in wrestling in a long time and I booed them. The same with Polo, who was starting to get a cool heel pop against Lionheart.


Yea you get this with everything i suppose. A lot of people seem to get an entitlement complex and think they are better fans.

Anyway......

What does everyone think of London and Kendrick winning the tag titles?

I think its a bit soon, its been a bit of tag team title pass the parcel at the moment.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Yea you get this with everything i suppose. A lot of people seem to get an entitlement complex and think they are better fans.
> 
> Anyway......
> 
> What does everyone think of London and Kendrick winning the tag titles?
> 
> I think its a bit soon, its been a bit of tag team title pass the parcel at the moment.


They're big names that were already confirmed for F&L7, seemed certain they'd win the titles and defend them at the big show.

They've really had to shuffle things around since Davey Boy was injured, but these things happen. The upside of his injury is that we got Cabana and Grado have a short tag run with the titles which probably wouldn't have happened otherwise.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

bluenoseshf said:


> Yea you get this with everything i suppose. A lot of people seem to get an entitlement complex and think they are better fans.
> 
> Anyway......
> 
> What does everyone think of London and Kendrick winning the tag titles?
> 
> I think its a bit soon, its been a bit of tag team title pass the parcel at the moment.


I was there, I wanted to see it, I got to see it, It was magical. 

It also gives them some attention from overseas with two internationally known wrestlers getting the belts which may make more people check them out too. Just hope they don't end up with The NAK again.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I was there, I wanted to see it, I got to see it, It was magical.
> 
> It also gives them some attention from overseas with two internationally known wrestlers getting the belts which may make more people check them out too. Just hope they don't end up with The NAK again.


What happens at F&L will be a sign of the year to come.

Either The NAK get more powerful and will rise to the top of the card or they'll begin to splinter.

I have to say, I see a big turn coming on November 2nd.

For what it's worth, they were going to bring Drew in years ago at the climax of the Gold Label vs ICW storyline. Have Drew appear to save team ICW, only to turn round and help the Gold Label.

Dallas likes to do the opposite of what's expected.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> What happens at F&L will be a sign of the year to come.
> 
> Either The NAK get more powerful and will rise to the top of the card or they'll begin to splinter.
> 
> I have to say, I see a big turn coming on November 2nd.
> 
> For what it's worth, they were going to bring Drew in years ago at the climax of the Gold Label vs ICW storyline. Have Drew appear to save team ICW, only to turn round and help the Gold Label.
> 
> Dallas likes to do the opposite of what's expected.


It's not looking likely but I really want Fear & Loathing on IPPV. Though in Enter The ICW it said "wherever you are on november 2nd don't miss this event"


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So ICW has confirmed Worldwide season 3 on Youtube.

Starting on October 20th, there will be an episode every night at 9pm for 7 days.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So ICW has confirmed Worldwide season 3 on Youtube.
> 
> Starting on October 20th, there will be an episode every night at 9pm for 7 days.


Good news, im guessing it will be a recap of what has happened In Edinburgh and all of the England tour.

As for F&R VII I assume something massive will happen to concluded it. Renfrew only has a couple of months to cash in and i cant see him doing it before the Drew vs Jester match or at the spacebaws in December. The most likely scenario is Dreww beats jester in a war and the NAK come out and attempt to cash it in.

Could there be a swerve where renfrew comes out and there is a finger poke of doom scenario and Drew reveals himself as a member of the NAK?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Anyone going to the show in Liverpool on Saturday?

So tempted to get a ticket as the arena is only 15 minutes away from mine.

EDIT: bought a ticket, so hype :mark:


----------



## leeconway92

I'm from Glasgow, so I really need to get my arse to a show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ROUSEY said:


> Anyone going to the show in Liverpool on Saturday?
> 
> So tempted to get a ticket as the arena is only 15 minutes away from mine.
> 
> EDIT: bought a ticket, so hype :mark:


Was just about to say, if you don't go you're a mug but yeah. Enjoy! I'm sure you will.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ROUSEY said:


> Anyone going to the show in Liverpool on Saturday?
> 
> So tempted to get a ticket as the arena is only 15 minutes away from mine.
> 
> EDIT: bought a ticket, so hype :mark:


You get Jack Gallagher vs Kid Fite, which I can only imagine will be a remarkable contest.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Good news, im guessing it will be a recap of what has happened In Edinburgh and all of the England tour.
> 
> As for F&R VII I assume something massive will happen to concluded it. Renfrew only has a couple of months to cash in and i cant see him doing it before the Drew vs Jester match or at the spacebaws in December. The most likely scenario is Dreww beats jester in a war and the NAK come out and attempt to cash it in.
> 
> Could there be a swerve where renfrew comes out and there is a finger poke of doom scenario and Drew reveals himself as a member of the NAK?


I don't think Dallas will stoop as low as to have a fingerpoke of doom scenario. Drew could 'turn', after all, when he returned he did say that he'd deal with The NAK later.

I think that the biggest shock would be Jester turning or Dallas doing a screwjob.

However, I think it's more likely that the roster hits the ring to take The NAK out once and for all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Was just about to say, if you don't go you're a mug but yeah. Enjoy! I'm sure you will.





Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You get Jack Gallagher vs Kid Fite, which I can only imagine will be a remarkable contest.
> 
> I'm jealous.


:mark:

I'm only new to ICW so still learning some of the roster but I'm super excited for the ones I've seen and wrestlers I'll find out on Saturday.

Will try and get into the city centre early on and see if I can find any of them around town or outside the arena. 

If I don't end up in a bar on Saturday night with Grado pissed off our heads then I'll be let down.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ROUSEY said:


> :mark:
> 
> I'm only new to ICW so still learning some of the roster but I'm super excited for the ones I've seen and wrestlers I'll find out on Saturday.
> 
> Will try and get into the city centre early on and see if I can find any of them around town or outside the arena.
> 
> If I don't end up in a bar on Saturday night with Grado pissed off our heads then I'll be let down.


Usually they'll be hanging out having a drink after the show, but since they're off to Leeds on the Sunday i'm not so sure that would be the case.

They're also in Dundee the night before, so I'm not sure how early a lot of the talent will be there.

You're best bet is to check the card that's been announced and have a look at the youtube channel to familiarise yourself.


----------



## Dr S

This has probably been asked before but I'm replying to trains to get back from leeds and need a lift when I get back. Anyone have any idea what sort of times they'll finish?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dr S said:


> This has probably been asked before but I'm replying to trains to get back from leeds and need a lift when I get back. Anyone have any idea what sort of times they'll finish?


10:30 pm. It's an 11pm curfew for all the shows.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Can't wait for the Dundee show


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I don't think Dallas will stoop as low as to have a fingerpoke of doom scenario. Drew could 'turn', after all, when he returned he did say that he'd deal with The NAK later.
> 
> I think that the biggest shock would be Jester turning or Dallas doing a screwjob.
> 
> However, I think it's more likely that the roster hits the ring to take The NAK out once and for all.


I hope so too, could also be something like Renfrew giving up his square go contract because Drew has brought the title to the NAK.

I hope they dont disband the NAK just yet, there the best heel act in the company at the moment by a long while.

Buzzing for the show regardless.

Going to Dundee tonight too, cant wait. Taking my mate for his first time, hes mostly excited about Grado but im sure that will change by the end due to the quality of the card from top to bottom.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> I hope so too, could also be something like Renfrew giving up his square go contract because Drew has brought the title to the NAK.
> 
> I hope they dont disband the NAK just yet, there the best heel act in the company at the moment by a long while.
> 
> Buzzing for the show regardless.
> 
> Going to Dundee tonight too, cant wait. Taking my mate for his first time, hes mostly excited about Grado but im sure that will change by the end due to the quality of the card from top to bottom.


Hope its a good show tonight. I'm sure that the NAK will get involved in the main event, which should be a cracker.

Seems like we're getting Wolfgang vs BT Gunn in a steel cage at Fear and Loathing as well.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Cage Match! :mark: Dallas if you're reading this please get this on iPPV man! I can't make it to Glasgow so didn't buy a ticket. I need to see the show.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Cage Match! :mark: Dallas if you're reading this please get this on iPPV man! I can't make it to Glasgow so didn't buy a ticket. I need to see the show.


Well, I've heard that they're gonna try their best to have the show available for the launch of ICW On Demand the next day.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Hope its a good show tonight. I'm sure that the NAK will get involved in the main event, which should be a cracker.
> 
> Seems like we're getting Wolfgang vs BT Gunn in a steel cage at Fear and Loathing as well.


Yea i assumed it was gna be a cagematch the way Wolfgang was speaking.

What other things do you reckon will be at F & R? I reckon the main event will have Psyko Dalek playing both Drew and Jester into the ring since both their themes are by them. Which will give it a cool kind of Wrestlemania feel.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Well, I've heard that they're gonna try their best to have the show available for the launch of ICW On Demand the next day.


I'm going to have to try and avoid the results completely somehow.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Yea i assumed it was gna be a cagematch the way Wolfgang was speaking.
> 
> What other things do you reckon will be at F & R? I reckon the main event will have Psyko Dalek playing both Drew and Jester into the ring since both their themes are by them. Which will give it a cool kind of Wrestlemania feel.


They also do the NAK theme...

The card will basically be set up over the 3 shows this weekend I imagine.

Should get some clarity on the Tag and Zero-G title matches as well as what guys like Grado will be doing.

I have the feeling that we'll get some big multi man match as well.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They also do the NAK theme...
> 
> The card will basically be set up over the 3 shows this weekend I imagine.
> 
> Should get some clarity on the Tag and Zero-G title matches as well as what guys like Grado will be doing.
> 
> I have the feeling that we'll get some big multi man match as well.


Surely they'll be saving the conclusion of Dar/Coffey for F&L too?


----------



## Mattmansmfc

Do you guys think lionheart will make another appearance at f&l ? If so I hope polo doesn't do another segment like at shugs hoose party, thought it dragged on way too long....


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Surely they'll be saving the conclusion of Dar/Coffey for F&L too?


I dunno, I know that they're 2-2 but I've not heard anything spectacular about their matches. It doesn't seem like a series that needs to be settled at F&L for some reason.



Mattmansmfc said:


> Do you guys think lionheart will make another appearance at f&l ? If so I hope polo doesn't do another segment like at shugs hoose party, thought it dragged on way too long....


I think that it's possible he'll be there. The segment at SHP was perfect, it was meant to drag on and rile the crowd up. The set up for Lionheart and the Still Game guys was like the gator and the bull on Raw before The Rock shows up.


----------



## SandyRavage

Well the Dundee show was superb, an absolute blast of a show. Drew really is a fucking superstar, just oozes star power

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SandyRavage said:


> Well the Dundee show was superb, an absolute blast of a show. Drew really is a fucking superstar, just oozes star power
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good to hear. How was the first half of the show with all the run-ins?


----------



## Mattmansmfc

[

I think that it's possible he'll be there. The segment at SHP was perfect, it was meant to drag on and rile the crowd up. The set up for Lionheart and the Still Game guys was like the gator and the bull on Raw before The Rock shows up.[/QUOTE]

I suppose your right I was pretty riled up haha


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Just got my ticket then :mark: 

Can't wait.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ROUSEY said:


> Just got my ticket then :mark:
> 
> Can't wait.


Kenny is The Bollocks. 

Kenny Williams vs Stevie Boy on tonight, expect lots of flips and dives and shit. A proper Zero G Match.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I'll post a little more in the morning, but I just want to say that for 1/5 of the price my Smackdown ticket has cost me for November (ICW ticket £15, SD! ticket was £75-80), I am 100% certain I will not be as entertained as I was during the ICW show.

Absolutely fantastic.

The interaction with the wrestlers and the fans during the matches provided some comedy gold and all of the matches were very, very good at the worst. 

Delighted I went today and ICW have a new fan in me.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ROUSEY said:


> I'll post a little more in the morning, but I just want to say that for 1/5 of the price my Smackdown ticket has cost me for November (ICW ticket £15, SD! ticket was £75-80), I am 100% certain I will not be as entertained as I was during the ICW show.
> 
> Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> The interaction with the wrestlers and the fans during the matches provided some comedy gold and all of the matches were very, very good at the worst.
> 
> Delighted I went today and ICW have a new fan in me.


I am already dying for them to come back to Newcastle. Wish I could make it to Leeds tomorrow but had prior arrangements


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

If I had a way to get to Leeds tomorrow and Monday off work, I'd deffo be there, such a blast.

A couple of the heels mentioned Hillsborough and The S*n to gain a little heat and it certainly worked. Although they were lucky the fans understood what they're trying to do otherwise I could have imagined someone jumping the fence and going for them. :lmao 

I'd like to echo SandyRavage's point about Drew, too. The man just has an aura about him that attracts you to him. After his end of WWE run, he wasn't someone I was really looking forward to seeing tonight to but when his music hit and he came out for the main event, he just looked like a star and I couldn't help get excited and the match he put on, fucking fantastic. Sad to see someone put on a match like that and yet was used as part of 3MB in the WWE.

If the SD! show can put on 1 better match next month than any that ICW did tonight, I'll be mighty impressed.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ROUSEY said:


> If I had a way to get to Leeds tomorrow and Monday off work, I'd deffo be there, such a blast.
> 
> A couple of the heels mentioned Hillsborough and The S*n to gain a little heat and it certainly worked. Although they were lucky the fans understood what they're trying to do otherwise I could have imagined someone jumping the fence and going for them. :lmao
> 
> I'd like to echo SandyRavage's point about Drew, too. The man just has an aura about him that attracts you to him. After his end of WWE run, he wasn't someone I was really looking forward to seeing tonight to but when his music hit and he came out for the main event, he just looked like a star and I couldn't help get excited and the match he put on, fucking fantastic. Sad to see someone put on a match like that and yet was used as part of 3MB in the WWE.
> 
> If the SD! show can put on 1 better match next month than any that ICW did tonight, I'll be mighty impressed.


Good to hear that it was a great show. I had a good chuckle when I saw Jimmy Corkhill made an appearance as well as Frankie Sloan being on the show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Drew/Jester vs Wolfie/BT Gunn tonight, that will be...Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Drew/Jester vs Wolfie/BT Gunn tonight, that will be...Interesting to say the least.


WWE booking in ICW, who'da thunk it? haha


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> WWE booking in ICW, who'da thunk it? haha


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Some videos from last night





















Looking through my phone when I uploaded them and I took the worst selfie with Tommy End and Michael Dante ever, They was at the merch stand after the show and figured I'd ask for a picture, both really nice but scary looking guys :lol


----------



## TheWhistler

anyone know when shugs house party (with drew's return) will be on DVD? duno how long after an event they wait


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TheWhistler said:


> anyone know when shugs house party (with drew's return) will be on DVD? duno how long after an event they wait


Think it will be after Fear and Loathing. All of their focus has been on getting all of their content ready for their On Demand service.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Seen on another forum that the ICW network is going to be £3.99 has anybody seen this confirmed?

If thats true its a pretty fair price and i would pay that.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

bluenoseshf said:


> Seen on another forum that the ICW network is going to be £3.99 has anybody seen this confirmed?
> 
> If thats true its a pretty fair price and i would pay that.


Quality price. I thought it'd be around the £4 - £6 mark.


----------



## seannnn

Sunday is gonna be immense

Announced today were Jester V Havoc, Grado and Kenny v Polo Promotions and the NAK V Londrick


----------



## ryarts

Just saw there that they've announced Grado v Sha Samuels and SDS v NAK for Fear And Loathing. Going to be a brilliant night!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So that's London & Kendrick dropping the belts back to The NAK...

FUCK THE NAK!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> So that's London & Kendrick dropping the belts back to The NAK...
> 
> FUCK THE NAK!


London & Kendrick have been confirmed for the event for ages... possibly trying to swerve the result of this weekends event.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> London & Kendrick have been confirmed for the event for ages... possibly trying to swerve the result of this weekends event.


Are there any permanent tag teams in ICW though? Apart from The NAK now that Davey Boy is injured?


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Are there any permanent tag teams in ICW though? Apart from The NAK now that Davey Boy is injured?


There is a distinct lack of permanent tag teams in ICW right now, its really just NAK. 

There is occational ones such as Polo and Mark Coffey but they could do with a few more permanent ones.

Is Davey coming back? He has been wrestling again since the end of August for PBW/BCW.


----------



## ryarts

bluenoseshf said:


> There is a distinct lack of permanent tag teams in ICW right now, its really just NAK.
> 
> There is occational ones such as Polo and Mark Coffey but they could do with a few more permanent ones.
> 
> Is Davey coming back? He has been wrestling again since the end of August for PBW/BCW.


Davey boy wrestled for BCWl a month ago so hopefully will be good to go for F&L. Would be great if we could see London/Kendrick v The Bucky Boys as well as NAK v SDS.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act




----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


>


Paul London casually swigging someone's pint and wearing a knitted poncho whilst all hell breaks loose and the locker room tries to stop 4 blokes from killing each other :lmao.


----------



## The Minister

ICW is incredible! The crowds are just immense.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

The Minister said:


> ICW is incredible! The crowds are just immense.


In person, it's like a drug.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> In person, it's like a drug.


Apart from Jackie Polo's 'This is you Life' segment. That was the biggest come down ever.

Anyway, in reference to comments about Davey Boy's injury. He wrestled one show about a month after the injury then he wrestled 2 weekends ago. He's probably just easing himself back into things.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Awesome video that makes you feel like he's about to take over the business.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I hate my geographical location.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I hate my geographical location.


If things go as well as I'm hearing, I don't think you'll need to worry about not being in Scotland.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> If things go as well as I'm hearing, I don't think you'll need to worry about not being in Scotland.


I just want to be at The Barrowlands for Fear & Loathing, none of my mates were interested though. However, I'm off to SWA tonight, my friend is booked in a Rumble.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I just want to be at The Barrowlands for Fear & Loathing, none of my mates were interested though. However, I'm off to SWA tonight, my friend is booked in a Rumble.


Was your friend the boy in the Sunderland gear? I was there and had been to the football earlier. Totally scunnered. Will have a review up later. Mark Coffey broke my heart.

P.S. If I'd saw this before it I'd have gave you a shout.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> *Was your friend the boy in the Sunderland gear?* I was there and had been to the football earlier. Totally scunnered. Will have a review up later. Mark Coffey broke my heart.
> 
> P.S. If I'd saw this before it I'd have gave you a shout.


He was aye :lmao not the best night to come out wearing that. We found out the result just before we got to the venue I was fucking fuming. He got stick for it off the crowd as well, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He was aye :lmao not the best night to come out wearing that. We found out the result just before we got to the venue I was fucking fuming. He got stick for it off the crowd as well, unsurprisingly.


The 8-0 chants were me and my mates up the back haha.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The 8-0 chants were me and my mates up the back haha.


I'm just glad I was away, If I'd have been at home watching it on a stream I'd have no laptop left :cuss:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'm just glad I was away, If I'd have been at home watching it on a stream I'd have no laptop left :cuss:


It happens. If Motherwell hadn't been at home today I'd have skipped it for the Battlezone. Wish i'd skipped it anyway.


----------



## seannnn

What a show.
And fwiw NAK v londrick became a 6 man tag Afwr Wolfgang got involved so no Chang


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Every night this week.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

7 nights of ICW :mark:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> 7 nights of ICW :mark:


Not sure how I feel about the recap format, but already knowing everything that's gone on it's not hard to follow.


----------



## Dr S

SuperSaucySausages said:


> In person, it's like a drug.


This is so true. Went to the Leeds show not knowing much about the company apart from what I'd heard on Cabanas podcast. I'm now seriously thinking about going to the event in Glasgow in January (the rumble/mitb thing can't remeber the name of the top of my head :/) which should set me back a few hundred quid but I feel it'll be worth it and I'll definitely be getting the on demand when it comes out next month !!

ICW is going to blow up soon. When your at a show you can just feel it, it's somthing special.


----------



## Moggsy316

I hope this goes UK wide.

Would love to see this come to Cardiff. Not sure how likely that is mind you. 

Caught some videos recently and it's damn good!

Want to see more, preferably in person. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dr S said:


> This is so true. Went to the Leeds show not knowing much about the company apart from what I'd heard on Cabanas podcast. I'm now seriously thinking about going to the event in Glasgow in January (the rumble/mitb thing can't remeber the name of the top of my head :/) which should set me back a few hundred quid but I feel it'll be worth it and I'll definitely be getting the on demand when it comes out next month !!
> 
> ICW is going to blow up soon. When your at a show you can just feel it, it's somthing special.


A lot of the ICW crowd that has been travelling seem to have been getting the bus there and back without staying over, making the journey much cheaper.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dr S said:


> This is so true. Went to the Leeds show not knowing much about the company apart from what I'd heard on Cabanas podcast. I'm now seriously thinking about going to the event in Glasgow in January (the rumble/mitb thing can't remeber the name of the top of my head :/) which should set me back a few hundred quid but I feel it'll be worth it and I'll definitely be getting the on demand when it comes out next month !!
> 
> ICW is going to blow up soon. When your at a show you can just feel it, it's somthing special.


Wouldn't be that costly if you got the megabus and a travelodge.


----------



## AOS

Dr S said:


> This is so true. Went to the Leeds show not knowing much about the company apart from what I'd heard on Cabanas podcast. I'm now seriously thinking about going to the event in Glasgow in January (the rumble/mitb thing can't remeber the name of the top of my head :/) which should set me back a few hundred quid but I feel it'll be worth it and I'll definitely be getting the on demand when it comes out next month !!
> 
> ICW is going to blow up soon. When your at a show you can just feel it, it's somthing special.


Plan it enough in advance and it won't be massively expensive. Likes of the Megabus are cheap as chips, and even train tickets booked time in advance aren't too bad. Add in a cheapish hotel for one night and you'll not be too bad. Be worth it i'd imagine.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Good call, SuperSpicySausages.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Good call, SuperSpicySausages.


Saucy, not spicy :genius but it's alright 

I reckon we could see a screwy finish, Heel Dar?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Saucy, not spicy :genius but it's alright
> 
> I reckon we could see a screwy finish, Heel Dar?


Semantics man, semantics.

I've not actually seen any of their matches, so I'm not sure. ICW drops storylines as quickly as WWE these days, last thing I saw Dar doing was being an errand boy, doing whatever Dallas had for him.

I, personally, think that they have more potential in the Coffey's and Jackie Polo than anyone else. That's probably just me though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Semantics man, semantics.
> 
> I've not actually seen any of their matches, so I'm not sure. ICW drops storylines as quickly as WWE these days, last thing I saw Dar doing was being an errand boy, doing whatever Dallas had for him.
> 
> I, personally, think that they have more potential in the Coffey's and Jackie Polo than anyone else. That's probably just me though.


In the last two matches both have went to use a weapon on each other then thought better of it but the hesitation cost them a win. Dar with a bell hammer then Coffey with a Chair in the Newcastle match, I think one of them will go over the edge this time. I know "going over the edge" is a bit absurd given it is ICW but it's been about out wrestling each other this series.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> In the last two matches both have went to use a weapon on each other then thought better of it but the hesitation cost them a win. Dar with a bell hammer then Coffey with a Chair in the Newcastle match, I think one of them will go over the edge this time. I know "going over the edge" is a bit absurd given it is ICW but it's been about out wrestling each other this series.


Well, Joe is the Ironman of ICW. Some of his matches have been sensational. I've only been there for him vs Jack Gallagher live in ICW, but the names speak for themselves.

I think it might just have a conclusive ending without any turns, depending on the outcome of some of the other matches and things I've heard... don't see there being more than one Heel turn.

ICW Heavyweight Championship 
Jack Jester vs. Drew Galloway

B.T. Gunn vs. Wolfgang

ICW Tag Team Championship
Polo Promotions vs London & Kendrick

Final Match in the Best of 5 Series (2-2)
Noam Dar vs. Joe Coffey 

ICW Zero-G Championship 
Kenny Williams vs. Damian O'Connor vs. Kid Fite vs. Joe Hendry Local Hero

New Age Kliq vs. Sumerian Death Squad

Stevie Boy & Kay Lee Ray vs. Liam Thomson & Carmel 

This is gonna be something special.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

London & Kendrick will be at Fear & Lothian II as well so they must be having a decent run with the titles or will be getting a rematch.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Don't wanna push in here on the two man convo but just want to say last Sunday got to catch the last night of the tour in Birmingham and from top to bottom every match was compelling within its positioning. The banter with the crowd, the characters, the wrestling. 

Mastiff vs Damon was a clash of titans and holy shit did those two bruisers go at it. 
Noam Dar, as always A+

I can confirm the on demand they're doing is £3.99, must've been mentioned at every show.
Definitely considering travelling to Scotland to see this soon.

Both this: 
Final Match in the Best of 5 Series (2-2)
Noam Dar vs. Joe Coffey 

and this:
ICW Heavyweight Championship
Jack Jester vs. Drew Galloway

are draws for me. Without a doubt.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't wanna push in here on the two man convo but just want to say last Sunday got to catch the last night of the tour in Birmingham and from top to bottom every match was compelling within its positioning. The banter with the crowd, the characters, the wrestling.
> 
> Mastiff vs Damon was a clash of titans and holy shit did those two bruisers go at it.
> Noam Dar, as always A+
> 
> I can confirm the on demand they're doing is £3.99, must've been mentioned at every show.
> Definitely considering travelling to Scotland to see this soon.
> 
> Both this:
> Final Match in the Best of 5 Series (2-2)
> Noam Dar vs. Joe Coffey
> 
> and this:
> ICW Heavyweight Championship
> Jack Jester vs. Drew Galloway
> 
> are draws for me. Without a doubt.


Would have loved to have seen Damo vs Mastiff like.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Would have loved to have seen Damo vs Mastiff like.


It was something else. Ending with Mastiff sitting in the corner with a chair covering his face, Damo going off the top and low dropkicking (really cannot think how to describe it right now) the chair. The noise it created was something else. 

For two guys they can really go. It wasn't even a slow match, they just beat the shit outta each other. Just goes to show if you book 'big' guys right then you can create something special. Far too use to them just being slow fuckers in the ring.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

tylermoxreigns said:


> It was something else. Ending with Mastiff sitting in the corner with a chair covering his face, Damo going off the top and low dropkicking (really cannot think how to describe it right now) the chair. The noise it created was something else.
> 
> For two guys they can really go. It wasn't even a slow match, they just beat the shit outta each other. Just goes to show if you book 'big' guys right then you can create something special. Far too use to them just being slow fuckers in the ring.


This? 




He did it in Newcastle as well. The guy marking out is me...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> It was something else. Ending with Mastiff sitting in the corner with a chair covering his face, Damo going off the top and low dropkicking (really cannot think how to describe it right now) the chair. The noise it created was something else.
> 
> For two guys they can really go. It wasn't even a slow match, they just beat the shit outta each other. Just goes to show if you book 'big' guys right then you can create something special. Far too use to them just being slow fuckers in the ring.


He's did it at pretty much every ICW show since July. Thankfully, they've not had 2 in the same place since then haha.

Having the smaller ring really helps with the bigger guys.

I'm seeing Dave Mastiff for the first time in person tonight and I can't wait.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did it in Newcastle as well. The guy marking out is me...


Yeah, that! Bloody hell 'coast to coast' I couldn't for the life of me think what it was called last night fpalm :lol

Did anyone go see them in Leeds? Apparently Leeds weren't very welcoming to them?? 

I was serious awe of those two. 



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> He's did it at pretty much every ICW show since July. Thankfully, they've not had 2 in the same place since then haha.
> 
> Having the smaller ring really helps with the bigger guys.
> 
> *I'm seeing Dave Mastiff for the first time in person tonight and I can't wait.*


He's beast... Have fun!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages




----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Full match up tonight, very enjoyable too.


----------



## trademarklas

I've really been getting into the promotion these past couple months but am a bit hesitant on which DVD (s) to pick up. Considering the shipping fee to the States is going to hurt I want to make sure what I buy is the best they have. All help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

trademarklas said:


> I've really been getting into the promotion these past couple months but am a bit hesitant on which DVD (s) to pick up. Considering the shipping fee to the States is going to hurt I want to make sure what I buy is the best they have. All help would be appreciated! Thanks.


Just wait for ICW On Demand to come out on November 3rd, it'll have some shows on then they will expand the library every month. The subscription fee shouldn't bee too high.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Just wait for ICW On Demand to come out on November 3rd, it'll have some shows on then they will expand the library every month. The subscription fee shouldn't bee too high.


Pretty much this. £3.99 is change tbh. 
In the mean time check their youtube channel out because the stuff they have on there is decent enough to tide you over.


----------



## trademarklas

Ah, really? I'm sold! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Perfect_Plex

SuperSaucySausages said:


>


Woah, I didn't know about that retweet!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Nice Guns N Roses refrences. Good stuff.


----------



## Dr S

Great news Fear and Loathing will be available on the on demand service the next day at 9pm really makes the Â£3.99 seem a bargain


----------



## Waffelz

Grado in River City :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Fear & Loathing VII on demand on the first night :mark:

Now how do I avoid, teh spoilers?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Stay off of here and twitter and facebook... might work haha.

There was an amazing argument on the facebook page for the event because some daft, deluded Yank believe the show was on iPPV haha.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Stay off of here and twitter and facebook... might work haha.
> 
> There was an amazing argument on the facebook page for the event because some daft, deluded Yank believe the show was on iPPV haha.


Have training monday night as well but will be home in time for it to be on. If someone reads the dirtsheets and blurts them out I'll kill them.


----------



## Dr S

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Stay off of here and twitter and facebook... might work haha.
> 
> There was an amazing argument on the facebook page for the event because some daft, deluded Yank believe the show was on iPPV haha.


The cat lady? Ha she's trying to kick off on twitter now, just a Drew mark


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dr S said:


> The cat lady? Ha she's trying to kick off on twitter now, just a Drew mark


I think so, Pams ftw.


----------



## AOS

The big day tomorrow, should be some show!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Stevie Boy/KLR vs Liam/Carmel going 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

If any of youse are you going to the show tonight you're are all lucky bastards. Super gutted. Joe and Noam are gonna tear the house down. Some good ol' wrasslin' right there son! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Fucking brilliant.

1600 sell out.


----------



## AOS

Really good show last night, can only see ICW going from strength to strength at this rate. 

Also just bought ICW On Demand, can't grumble at the price. Also, for those who missed last nights show, it'll be on On Demand from 9pm, worth a watch.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

AOS said:


> Really good show last night, can only see ICW going from strength to strength at this rate.
> 
> Also just bought ICW On Demand, can't grumble at the price. Also, for those who missed last nights show, it'll be on On Demand from 9pm, worth a watch.


I'm just annoyed that It's not accepting my card details, must be an issue with the card since I can't get tickets for Barramania either.


----------



## Waffelz

Sound is pretty shit for Fear and Loathing On Demand. Miss Grado's entrance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Waffelz said:


> Sound is pretty shit for Fear and Loathing On Demand. Miss Grado's entrance



It's not the sound it's the fact they don't have rights to the music so it cuts out.

Overall the streaming has been pretty damn fantastic. Watching Fear and Loathing at the minute and I went off it when Mikey Whiplash returned :mark:

Friggin' mental. Such a steal at £3.75! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's not the sound it's the fact they don't have rights to the music so it cuts out.
> 
> Overall the streaming has been pretty damn fantastic. Watching Fear and Loathing at the minute and I went off it when Mikey Whiplash returned :mark:
> 
> Friggin' mental. Such a steal at £3.75!


It was unreal being there. 7 Months away and a shit load of rumours and he got one of the pops of the night. He also looks fantastic, despite his knees not being in the best of shape.




Waffelz said:


> Sound is pretty shit for Fear and Loathing On Demand. Miss Grado's entrance


As was said above, it's a copyright issue. It does suck a bit. It really does surprise me that you have Grado and Wolfgang with copyrighted music while most of the roster has music by local bands to avoid that issue.

I'm almost certain that they'll be investing in custom sound-a-likes of these if they continue to grow.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just got done with Fear & Loathing VII, need to be up for Uni at 9pm but, fuck it. 

WHIPPY! I lost my fucking shit! 

Overall fantastic, somehow I feel let down but not at the quality of the show. Just the fact I wasn't there and missed out on a lot of the entrances and the promos due to copyright!!!. Really thought Jester was going to retain too. 

Very, very tempted to try and get to the SquareGo for BTGunn vs Wolfie alone, also want to get to Barramania but no one I know is probably willing to travel, but I've got to be at a Barrowlands show sometime looked fucking amazing.

Also...Dallas calling out Vince :mark:


----------



## Dannylad777

Really want to go to 29 march. Going cost a bit.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I've misspelled my bloody surname for On Demand because I was in such a rush to get it when I got in last night :lmao

Can't change it but I've e-mailed them about it.


----------



## safc-scotty

Waffelz said:


> Sound is pretty shit for Fear and Loathing On Demand. Miss Grado's entrance


They've just uploaded his entrance to Youtube if you want to check it out.

What was everyone's favourite match from the show? I'd probably go for the last man standing match, followed by the main event.


----------



## Waffelz

The sound was cutting off during some matches as well, though. Maybe my laptop was being a wanker.


----------



## DarMark

I personally really loved the opening match between Kid Fite, Big Damo, Joe Hendry and Kenny Williams although it had a slightly poor conclusion however the show as a whole has phenomenal!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

safc-scotty said:


> They've just uploaded his entrance to Youtube if you want to check it out.
> 
> What was everyone's favourite match from the show? I'd probably go for the last man standing match, followed by the main event.


Same for me, really want to catch that cage match in person but probably won't get to.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Just got done with Fear & Loathing VII, need to be up for Uni at 9pm but, fuck it.
> 
> WHIPPY! I lost my fucking shit!
> 
> Overall fantastic, somehow I feel let down but not at the quality of the show. Just the fact I wasn't there and missed out on a lot of the entrances and the promos due to copyright!!!. Really thought Jester was going to retain too.
> 
> Very, very tempted to try and get to the SquareGo for BTGunn vs Wolfie alone, also want to get to Barramania but no one I know is probably willing to travel, but I've got to be at a Barrowlands show sometime looked fucking amazing.
> 
> Also...Dallas calling out Vince :mark:


The show was great, but the venue isn't ideal for wrestling. I think they'll end up putting all the copyrighted stuff on youtube at somepoint. You can already find most of them online from fan cams.

My brother caught some stuff on his 'slo-mo' camera. Makes the thing the WWE put out to showcase NXT look shite.








DarMark said:


> I personally really loved the opening match between Kid Fite, Big Damo, Joe Hendry and Kenny Williams although it had a slightly poor conclusion however the show as a whole has phenomenal!


He's a wee boy compared to everyone else. The roll up works as a good bit of baiting the Kennedy Administration.

Williams vs Hendry isn't over, not by a long shot.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Have to say, I might be English but even I was taken aback by 1,600 singing Flower of Scotland during Grado vs Samuels.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Never watched icw but I knew everyone on the roster and got the on demand service 

It's fucking excellent!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Have to say, I might be English but even I was taken aback by 1,600 singing Flower of Scotland during Grado vs Samuels.


It was rather special. However, it annoyed me that very few people knew who Martin Stone was, even though he main evented ICW's last big show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Grado's Shoot Interview :lmao

"I'd like Rikishi to be my stepdad, I don't want to sound racist but I reckon he smells like Coconuts."


----------



## SuzukiGUN

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Grado's Shoot Interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'd like Rikishi to be my stepdad, I don't want to sound racist but I reckon he smells like Coconuts."


My favourite thing on the on demand is this line from commentary 
'hes so tough he shits tombstones '

Hahahahaha


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

SuzukiGUN said:


> My favourite thing on the on demand is this line from commentary
> 'hes so tough he shits tombstones '
> 
> Hahahahaha


Kirkwood is immense. When Wolfie launched BT Gunn into the crowd at FL7 he said "He just threw him into the crowd like shit onto a peadophile's window" 

:lmao


----------



## SuzukiGUN

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Kirkwood is immense. When Wolfie launched BT Gunn into the crowd at FL7 he said "He just threw him into the crowd like shit onto a peadophile's window"
> 
> :lmao


'that wasnt a rolling slice! thats a pizzan of pain!'


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Just announce for Fear & Lothian 2.

Mikey Whiplash vs Darkside

#1 Contender for Heavyweight title.
Kid Fite vs Johnny Moss

WRESTLING!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Just announce for Fear & Lothian 2.
> 
> Mikey Whiplash vs Darkside
> 
> #1 Contender for Heavyweight title.
> Kid Fite vs Johnny Moss
> 
> WRESTLING!


Kenny Williams vs Joe Hendry for the Zero G too.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

An now we have Whiplash vs Noam Dar for the December show. Brilliant.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Did anybody find love in Joe hendry's face?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuzukiGUN said:


> Did anybody find love in Joe hendry's face?


Everyone.

Apparently the Source Wrestling boys have another WWE tryout this week...

Joe Hendry has been wrestling for just over a year and he's having his 3rd try-out. Boy's destined to make it big.


----------



## MUFC K STAND

on 16 November at fear and lothian its going to be my first show coming from manchester. just wanted to know if the door open at 7 and i want to be front row what time shall i go down and queue up?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

MUFC K STAND said:


> on 16 November at fear and lothian its going to be my first show coming from manchester. just wanted to know if the door open at 7 and i want to be front row what time shall i go down and queue up?


Really don't know. It's not difficult to get close anyway, but if you're desperate to be at the barrier, I'd check it out at about 6 at the latest to see what its like.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Everyone.
> 
> Apparently the Source Wrestling boys have another WWE tryout this week...
> 
> Joe Hendry has been wrestling for just over a year and he's having his 3rd try-out. Boy's destined to make it big.


only a year?

hell fire!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

SuzukiGUN said:


> only a year?
> 
> hell fire!


Looks like he might have been given an actual match at the Butlins show.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Looks like he might have been given an actual match at the Butlins show.


Interesting, I'd heard that he may have been portraying 'The Bunny' at that show. I fully expect him to be wearing the pink suit at all the shows.

When I was talking to him a couple of weeks back he said he had big things on the horizon.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Interesting, I'd heard that he may have been portraying 'The Bunny' at that show. I fully expect him to be wearing the pink suit at all the shows.
> 
> When I was talking to him a couple of weeks back he said he had big things on the horizon.


If he comes out on RAW i'll try and get a chant going :agree:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> If he comes out on RAW i'll try and get a chant going :agree:


It's possible, since the fans actually give Rose a reception over here. More likely on one of the pre-tape shows though.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So aye, avoiding spoilers and ye still see big Joe Hendry's mug on the tron haha.


----------



## Smithy

Want to start getting into ICW , What shows/matches should I check out?


----------



## safc-scotty

Joe Hendry... Russian Hero? :lmao


----------



## Dr S

safc-scotty said:


> Joe Hendry... Russian Hero? :lmao


Thought it was, just watching so came here. was that not Lionheart aswell :mark:

Great itsyersel sign on camera aswell.

ICW is taking over


----------



## bluenoseshf

safc-scotty said:


> Joe Hendry... Russian Hero? :lmao


I lost my shit this morning when i watched it. I knew he was on it but i never knew he got to speak.

When i the crowd was chanting " Who are ya?" I would have loved if he broke character and went......



Mmmmmm Joe Hendry!!!!!!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Was great to see plenty of talent being featured. Joe Hendry, Lionheart, Nikki Storm, Carmel and Liam Thompson all Scottish and ICW talent on WWE tv.

Nikki Storm also appeared on WWE and TNA TV inside 30 hours. Must be some sort of record. There were also a few other talents there having try-outs.



Smithy said:


> Want to start getting into ICW , What shows/matches should I check out?


THe best thing to do is to subscribe to their on demand service for a month at £3.75. They've got plenty of events uploaded in full. They've not posted full matched online since 2012.

http://www.insanewrestling.co.uk/ondemand


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Didn't realise it was Joe Hendry and Lionheart when I was at the show  We were facing the back of them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Didn't realise it was Joe Hendry and Lionheart when I was at the show  We were facing the back of them.


Noticed Joe, me and my brother were trying to get Joe Hendry chants started. For the life of me didn't know it was Lionheart, had to be the dodgy facial hair :lmao


----------



## FPS Scotland

Smithy said:


> Want to start getting into ICW , What shows/matches should I check out?


Just look up ICW's youtube channel; ICWOnline and start watching random clips.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Just a little note. They finished up filming Insane Fight Club 2 for the BBC yesterday.


----------



## BoundForMania

Whowon between Drew and Jester I wanted to see that match so bad


----------



## Dr S

BoundForMania said:


> Whowon between Drew and Jester I wanted to see that match so bad


if you dont know the result then you really need to get the on demand service ( icwondemand.pivotshare.com ) its a great match that lived up to the hype. 
otherwise just google it


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Early days in ICW still, but could Jester potentially go down as the best ever champion? Surely he is at the moment? 16 successful title defenses in about 13 monhts. He isn't the longest reigning but I think there was a huge gap between shows early on leading to Darkside/James Scott's mammoth reign.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Early days in ICW still, but could Jester potentially go down as the best ever champion? Surely he is at the moment? 16 successful title defenses in about 13 monhts. He isn't the longest reigning but I think there was a huge gap between shows early on leading to Darkside/James Scott's mammoth reign.


It goes 2 ways I suppose. Red Lightning was a great champion. He was 'the man' for almost a year, while they achieved their cult status. If he hadn't struggled with injury and apathy for the last year or so, I think he'd have been in the Jester role in the Doc. There's also suggestions that Whiplash's title reign was only cut short to have a climax to Jester's story in the doc, which may have lead to issues between Whippy and Dallas, which have now been resolved.

Darkside won the title from Drew, then defended it just less than 2 years later. He defended it the next year before he vacated the title through injury. He was stripped of the title when they knew he couldn't defend it at the event. Still amazing that he has 1500 days as the champion, despite the few events. It's basically like people referring to Sammartino's reigns in WWE.

p.s. Did some research and I reckon that in the last 12 months, ICW have drawn over 12,000 across 22 events. Considering that a quarter of those shows were in small venues, holding less than 300 people. I think it's a great sign to where things are headed.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It goes 2 ways I suppose. Red Lightning was a great champion. He was 'the man' for almost a year, while they achieved their cult status. If he hadn't struggled with injury and apathy for the last year or so, I think he'd have been in the Jester role in the Doc. There's also suggestions that Whiplash's title reign was only cut short to have a climax to Jester's story in the doc, which may have lead to issues between Whippy and Dallas, which have now been resolved.
> 
> Darkside won the title from Drew, then defended it just less than 2 years later. He defended it the next year before he vacated the title through injury. He was stripped of the title when they knew he couldn't defend it at the event. Still amazing that he has 1500 days as the champion, despite the few events. It's basically like people referring to Sammartino's reigns in WWE.
> 
> p.s. Did some research and I reckon that in the last 12 months, ICW have drawn over 12,000 across 22 events. Considering that a quarter of those shows were in small venues, holding less than 300 people. I think it's a great sign to where things are headed.


22 Events in a year is just phenomenal for any UK Promotion that isn't All Star Wrestling or the other holiday camp one, Mega Slam or something. Already itching for them to do the next Newcastle show or England tour.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> 22 Events in a year is just phenomenal for any UK Promotion that isn't All Star Wrestling or the other holiday camp one, Mega Slam or something. Already itching for them to do the next Newcastle show or England tour.


The other thing about this, is that's well over 60 hours of wrestling. That's more than enough to provide for a tv show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Strange that there are only 4 matches confirmed for Fear & Lothian II so far given that it's this Sunday.


----------



## Dannylad777

Really hope icw just go strength to strength. Got my mates into it now. Going book my tickets for barramania next week


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Strange that there are only 4 matches confirmed for Fear & Lothian II so far given that it's this Sunday.


In honesty, It's something they've always done. I didn't realise that it was in a bigger venue this time. City Nightclub looks like it would hold around the same as The Garage.

If I wasn't ill, I would have considered going. ICW really have a live event issue regarding their times though, events tending to finish after major public transport has finished.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> In honesty, It's something they've always done. I didn't realise that it was in a bigger venue this time. City Nightclub looks like it would hold around the same as The Garage.
> 
> If I wasn't ill, I would have considered going. ICW really have a live event issue regarding their times though, events tending to finish after major public transport has finished.


Someone on their Facebook page said it'd be up on the ICW On Demand on monday but I can't see that being true, as far as I'm aware they haven't said that will be the case themselves. They've confirmed that Square Go 4 will be though. 

I'm going to Tidal Championship Wrestling in Newcastle tomorrow Joe & Mark Coffey are up against The Proven, BT Gunn vs El Ligero falls count anywhere and Wolfgang vs Rampage Brown (c) in the Title match. Should be good.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Someone on their Facebook page said it'd be up on the ICW On Demand on monday but I can't see that being true, as far as I'm aware they haven't said that will be the case themselves. They've confirmed that Square Go 4 will be though.
> 
> I'm going to Tidal Championship Wrestling in Newcastle tomorrow Joe & Mark Coffey are up against The Proven, BT Gunn vs El Ligero falls count anywhere and Wolfgang vs Rampage Brown (c) in the Title match. Should be good.


With those guys in Newcastle, maybe that's why is so little has been announced.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> With those guys in Newcastle, maybe that's why is so little has been announced.


I guess, it is about half the regular roster.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Im heading tomorrow night, looking forward too it, although it is the first show where ive not got the next day off work which is a bit shit.

Anyone have any ideas who will be the next challenger for drews title? As in a full blown feud not just a one off shot.

It will depend on Renfrews square go contract. Say he trys and fails to cash it in, I would like to see BT feud with Drew think it would be some great matches and could also tease some tension in the NAK.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Im heading tomorrow night, looking forward too it, although it is the first show where ive not got the next day off work which is a bit shit.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas who will be the next challenger for drews title? As in a full blown feud not just a one off shot.
> 
> It will depend on Renfrews square go contract. Say he trys and fails to cash it in, I would like to see BT feud with Drew think it would be some great matches and could also tease some tension in the NAK.


It'll be whoever wins the Square Go. BT and Wolgang are far from done with each other.

Personally, I think they should be pushing Joe Coffey towards the main event. However, Drew vs NAK seems inevitable.


----------



## ChrisK

I've missed a lot of chat here guys, sorry. A few things - Londrick as tag champions was awesome, the England tour (+ Dundee) was awesome, Liverpool were an amazing crowd, even better than most the Glasgow ones this year, Leeds wasn't as shit as people are making it out to be, MIKEY. WHIPLASH., and finally.... who's going tonight?!?!




Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Never made last nights show, but it seemed like a wee belter by all accounts. Girvan beat solar then called out Galloway, must have some set on him. DCT won the Polo battle royal, which should lead to some great promo segments. Kenny Williams beat Mark Coffey for the Zero-G Championship. Good move, although could easily have taken place at a bigger show. You've got to imagine they're setting up for Coffey to enter the 'main-event' scene.


I don't see Mark Coffey being moved up while Polo is about. The two of them seem happy at the Tag Team level but the fact that Polo is main eventing SWA and Pride, I reckon we'll see a Polo title shot before another Coffey one.

Fuck I hate Jackie Polo.





SuperSaucySausages said:


> Maybe it's me and I'm missing something because in Wrestling these days, loads of people back the Heels over the Faces even I do at times when it comes to WWE and their stuck in the 80's faces like Cena and The Usos but I really don't get why a large portion of ICW crowds love The NAK, they're a bunch of shit cunt heels. Proper old school, I hate the characters not the people I just don't get why some people treat them as faces, have they got some sort of justification as to the way they go on?


ICW is a whole other kettle of fish. It's meant to be counter-culture, so what is more counter-culture than a heel?

I'm really weird though - I love the heels at other promotions, but I am 100% pro-face at ICW. Fuck the New Age Kuntz. Fuck Jackie Polo. Fuck James R Kennedy.




ROUSEY said:


> Looking through my phone when I uploaded them and I took the worst selfie with Tommy End and Michael Dante ever, They was at the merch stand after the show and figured I'd ask for a picture, both really nice but scary looking guys :lol


Oh yeah, they're quality guys. I was totally terrified but both of them, Dante especially, were so nice to speak to.





Dr S said:


> This is so true. Went to the Leeds show not knowing much about the company apart from what I'd heard on Cabanas podcast. I'm now seriously thinking about going to the event in Glasgow in January (the rumble/mitb thing can't remeber the name of the top of my head :/) which should set me back a few hundred quid but I feel it'll be worth it and I'll definitely be getting the on demand when it comes out next month !!
> 
> ICW is going to blow up soon. When your at a show you can just feel it, it's somthing special.


The 4th Annual Square Go. The Square Go is always an event, but it can be a bit hit and miss from a pure wrestling standpoint as the actual rumble itself usually features a fair few Z-list wrestlers from ICW's future/past, and there's usually an Iron Man match that eats up the run time too, but considering last year had Jack Jester versus Devitt I, it was certainly worth it.

With this year being at ABC, you can't ask for a better atmosphere. I have friends coming up from the Birmingham, Leeds and Liverpool shows for it so should be a good, mixed crowd.





Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Stay off of here and twitter and facebook... might work haha.
> 
> There was an amazing argument on the facebook page for the event because some daft, deluded Yank believe the show was on iPPV haha.


Pam. What a legend. That conversation kept me entertained for hours man.




SuperSaucySausages said:


> Have to say, I might be English but even I was taken aback by 1,600 singing Flower of Scotland during Grado vs Samuels.


Atmosphere is atmosphere mate.

Fucking raging that Sha decided to wear yellow instead of red and black. I looked a right prat with my scarf :lol




Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It was rather special. However, it annoyed me that very few people knew who Martin Stone was, even though he main evented ICW's last big show.



To be fair, 1) he looked a bit different and 2) nobody, and I mean nobody, gave a single solitary fuck about him at Shug's. That match was flat and being "ex-NXT" means nothing to ICW fans. Him aligning with Sha will mean a hell of a lot more.

I knew it was Stone, but even I was convinced by my mates that it wasn't him, and it took me a few hours of searching Twitter to convince them I was right haha.




Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It goes 2 ways I suppose. Red Lightning was a great champion. He was 'the man' for almost a year, while they achieved their cult status. If he hadn't struggled with injury and apathy for the last year or so, I think he'd have been in the Jester role in the Doc. There's also suggestions that Whiplash's title reign was only cut short to have a climax to Jester's story in the doc, which may have lead to issues between Whippy and Dallas, which have now been resolved.
> 
> Darkside won the title from Drew, then defended it just less than 2 years later. He defended it the next year before he vacated the title through injury. He was stripped of the title when they knew he couldn't defend it at the event. Still amazing that he has 1500 days as the champion, despite the few events. It's basically like people referring to Sammartino's reigns in WWE.
> 
> p.s. Did some research and I reckon that in the last 12 months, ICW have drawn over 12,000 across 22 events. Considering that a quarter of those shows were in small venues, holding less than 300 people. I think it's a great sign to where things are headed.


I think Whiplash turning face and holding both titles holds a lot of weight. Him dropping it to Jester was absolutely right, I just wish it had led to a longer feud between the two instead of Jack's sometimes random title defences.



Finally, IMO, Drew really needs a MONSTER heel to go up against. I have no idea who that will be. Stone seems nerfed thanks to his random match against Jester, The NAK are too "cool" it would take something like Gunn seriously (kayfabe) injuring Wolfgang or Wolfgang turning heel to build a MONSTER from that group, Sha I'm not too sure about, and I really don't see anybody else.

Coffey could have turned heel on Dar and go on to win the Square Go. I don't know.

Thoughts?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> I've missed a lot of chat here guys, sorry. A few things - Londrick as tag champions was awesome, the England tour (+ Dundee) was awesome, Liverpool were an amazing crowd, even better than most the Glasgow ones this year, Leeds wasn't as shit as people are making it out to be, MIKEY. WHIPLASH., and finally.... who's going tonight?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Mark Coffey being moved up while Polo is about. The two of them seem happy at the Tag Team level but the fact that Polo is main eventing SWA and Pride, I reckon we'll see a Polo title shot before another Coffey one.
> 
> Fuck I hate Jackie Polo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICW is a whole other kettle of fish. It's meant to be counter-culture, so what is more counter-culture than a heel?
> 
> I'm really weird though - I love the heels at other promotions, but I am 100% pro-face at ICW. Fuck the New Age Kuntz. Fuck Jackie Polo. Fuck James R Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, they're quality guys. I was totally terrified but both of them, Dante especially, were so nice to speak to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4th Annual Square Go. The Square Go is always an event, but it can be a bit hit and miss from a pure wrestling standpoint as the actual rumble itself usually features a fair few Z-list wrestlers from ICW's future/past, and there's usually an Iron Man match that eats up the run time too, but considering last year had Jack Jester versus Devitt I, it was certainly worth it.
> 
> With this year being at ABC, you can't ask for a better atmosphere. I have friends coming up from the Birmingham, Leeds and Liverpool shows for it so should be a good, mixed crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pam. What a legend. That conversation kept me entertained for hours man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atmosphere is atmosphere mate.
> 
> Fucking raging that Sha decided to wear yellow instead of red and black. I looked a right prat with my scarf :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, 1) he looked a bit different and 2) nobody, and I mean nobody, gave a single solitary fuck about him at Shug's. That match was flat and being "ex-NXT" means nothing to ICW fans. Him aligning with Sha will mean a hell of a lot more.
> 
> I knew it was Stone, but even I was convinced by my mates that it wasn't him, and it took me a few hours of searching Twitter to convince them I was right haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Whiplash turning face and holding both titles holds a lot of weight. Him dropping it to Jester was absolutely right, I just wish it had led to a longer feud between the two instead of Jack's sometimes random title defences.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, IMO, Drew really needs a MONSTER heel to go up against. I have no idea who that will be. Stone seems nerfed thanks to his random match against Jester, The NAK are too "cool" it would take something like Gunn seriously (kayfabe) injuring Wolfgang or Wolfgang turning heel to build a MONSTER from that group, Sha I'm not too sure about, and I really don't see anybody else.
> 
> Coffey could have turned heel on Dar and go on to win the Square Go. I don't know.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm still convinced that Wolfie ends up Joining the NAK.


----------



## Dr S

ChrisK said:


> I've missed a lot of chat here guys, sorry. A few things - Londrick as tag champions was awesome, the England tour (+ Dundee) was awesome, Liverpool were an amazing crowd, even better than most the Glasgow ones this year, *Leeds wasn't as shit as people are making it out to be*


What are they saying ? all I've heard is what what said on the Wrestle Shark podcast. Granted it was my only experience with ICW and I hadn't even seen much online at the time but I didn't think it was terrible. 
Yes maybe the crowd was smaller then expected ? The O2 academy seemed quite empty but the pops for Londrick, Drew, Grado and Rampage in particular seemed big. Think a lot of people there where unfamiliar with the product as well. NAK didn't seem to get much or a response and Stevie was treated like a heel (probablly because he just looks like a chav, The Buckys are some of my favorite on the roster now but when he's up against Kenny Williams and I think The Wee Man cut a heel promo before hand this is obviously something ICW was expecting. 
The Darkside/Gallagher match was another odd one, as a Yorkshire man its difficult to cheer a Manc but he was booked as the clear babyface so couldn't really boo him which might have contributed to the atmosphere feeling a bit flat for what was one of the matches of the night, I heard a few people trying to start anti Manchester chants.
But people where really into the matches, especially the 2 tag matches. Maybe the Leeds crowd just couldn't get into the zone for an ICW show I dunno, odd though as the football crowd at Elland Road creates the kind of atmosphere that would seem the perfect fit.


----------



## ryarts

Couldn't make Fear And Lothian unfortunately but there's a couple of decent matches set for Brush Yer Goose. Drew v Kid Fite should be decent and Whippy v Noam Dar should be a cracker. Whiplash got a brilliant pop at the Barras, glad he's back and looking forward to seeing him in singles action.


----------



## bluenoseshf

I was at the edinburgh show last night, great show but there was an interesting angle with Joe Hendry.

After Joe got beat by Kenny Williams for the zero G championship, James R Kennedy got on the mic and challenged Kenny to a match at spacebaws on Dec 21st. Kenny turned it down so james up the stakes several times with Kenny turning it down every times. Eventually James put Joes ICW career on the line if Joe doesnt win the title.

Now this has several interesting outcomes. 

1. Joe wins the title and the stipulation doesn't matter.
2. Kenny wins and Joe is never seen in ICW again.
3. Kenny wins and joe comes back in a mask as "Jose Hendry"

Now 2. Seems the most unlikely as Joes is one of the biggest personalities of ICW and has had arguably the best debut year in scottish wrestling. Unless........

He has been offered a development deal by WWE?

Any Thoughts?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> I was at the edinburgh show last night, great show but there was an interesting angle with Joe Hendry.
> 
> After Joe got beat by Kenny Williams for the zero G championship, James R Kennedy got on the mic and challenged Kenny to a match at spacebaws on Dec 21st. Kenny turned it down so james up the stakes several times with Kenny turning it down every times. Eventually James put Joes ICW career on the line if Joe doesnt win the title.
> 
> Now this has several interesting outcomes.
> 
> 1. Joe wins the title and the stipulation doesn't matter.
> 2. Kenny wins and Joe is never seen in ICW again.
> 3. Kenny wins and joe comes back in a mask as "Jose Hendry"
> 
> Now 2. Seems the most unlikely as Joes is one of the biggest personalities of ICW and has had arguably the best debut year in scottish wrestling. Unless........
> 
> He has been offered a development deal by WWE?
> 
> Any Thoughts?


From the horses mouth,"Keep your eyes peeled, it's gonna be a few big months for me."


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So, Renfrew is cashing in his Title opportunity at Square Go 4. No run ins after a match just a straight up 1 on 1 (yeah right) against the champ. 

If Renfrew does win the belt I can see a fellow NAK member winning the Square Go.


----------



## ChrisK

Agreed.

Also, Stevie was clearly set up as the heel at Leeds.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> From the horses mouth,"Keep your eyes peeled, it's gonna be a few big months for me."


I would to see Joe in WWE. From a selfish point of view i hope he doesnt go yet but i cant see a talent not getting picked up sooner or later.

I would presume the Coffey Brothers are on the WWEs radar due to the Source Wrestling school have good links with them.


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> So, Renfrew is cashing in his Title opportunity at Square Go 4. No run ins after a match just a straight up 1 on 1 (yeah right) against the champ.
> 
> If Renfrew does win the belt I can see a fellow NAK member winning the Square Go.


I'm not 100% convinced he will cash it in at the Square Go, think might cash it in at Brush your Goose as Drew now wont be expecting it.


----------



## seannnn

Dr S said:


> What are they saying ? all I've heard is what what said on the Wrestle Shark podcast. Granted it was my only experience with ICW and I hadn't even seen much online at the time but I didn't think it was terrible.
> Yes maybe the crowd was smaller then expected ? The O2 academy seemed quite empty but the pops for Londrick, Drew, Grado and Rampage in particular seemed big. Think a lot of people there where unfamiliar with the product as well. NAK didn't seem to get much or a response and Stevie was treated like a heel (probablly because he just looks like a chav, The Buckys are some of my favorite on the roster now but when he's up against Kenny Williams and I think The Wee Man cut a heel promo before hand this is obviously something ICW was expecting.
> The Darkside/Gallagher match was another odd one, as a Yorkshire man its difficult to cheer a Manc but he was booked as the clear babyface so couldn't really boo him which might have contributed to the atmosphere feeling a bit flat for what was one of the matches of the night, I heard a few people trying to start anti Manchester chants.
> But people where really into the matches, especially the 2 tag matches. Maybe the Leeds crowd just couldn't get into the zone for an ICW show I dunno, odd though as the football crowd at Elland Road creates the kind of atmosphere that would seem the perfect fit.


Fwiw at the Birmingham show, Billy Kirkwood absolutely buried the Leeds audience


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> I would to see Joe in WWE. From a selfish point of view i hope he doesnt go yet but i cant see a talent not getting picked up sooner or later.
> 
> I would presume the Coffey Brothers are on the WWEs radar due to the Source Wrestling school have good links with them.


There are a lot of folk on the WWE's 'radar'. Source has the tie-in with Brookside and Johnny Ace having been through, Brookside taking several seminars, but It's not like it's got an exclusive thing with them.

By all accounts there was as many as 10 Scottish based talents having tryouts last week.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I don't really feel like I can vote as I've only been to two shows which were in Newcastle and also everything else I've watched is from Youtube and On Demand but my picks for the ICW awards are. 

Best Talker: Renfrew
Moment of The Year: Whiplash Returns and joins SDS
Wrestler of The Year: BT Gunn
Most Insane Wrestler: Jack Jester
Match of The Year: BT Gunn vs Wolfgang (Last Man Standing)
Feud of The Year: Drew/Jester
Tag Team of The Year: London & Kendrick
Promo of The Year: Drew at Shug's Hoose Party
Tache of The Year: DCT


----------



## ChrisK

Just vote mate.


And yeah, Birmingham isn't the only place the Leeds crowd got slated. Bad business. I enjoyed Leeds.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I don't really feel like I can vote as I've only been to two shows which were in Newcastle and also everything else I've watched is from Youtube and On Demand but my picks for the ICW awards are.
> 
> Best Talker: Renfrew
> Moment of The Year: Whiplash Returns and joins SDS
> Wrestler of The Year: BT Gunn
> Most Insane Wrestler: Jack Jester
> Match of The Year: BT Gunn vs Wolfgang (Last Man Standing)
> Feud of The Year: Drew/Jester
> Tag Team of The Year: London & Kendrick
> Promo of The Year: Drew at Shug's Hoose Party
> Tache of The Year: DCT


All I'd change there is SDS as team of the year and Joe Coffey as Wrestler of the year. The rest is fairly spot on. Almost tempted to say Polo as best talker, purely from how he's managed to turn from being the mega over cool heel into a mostly hated heel.

Although, personally Coffey vs Gallagher is the second best wrestling match I've saw this year behind Whiplash and Gallagher in SWA, but the investment in Gunn/Wolfgang took it to that next level.

P.S. Today ICW on Demand hit 1000 subscribers. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## ChrisK

I really, really, really didn't enjoy the Last Man Standing match. The Dog Collar match gripped my imagination more, but above that, the LMS match felt uncomfortable at times. In the heat of the moment, I was enjoying it, but looking back now I don't think I'll be rewatching it.

Polo as best anything can go suck a dick though...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> All I'd change there is SDS as team of the year and Joe Coffey as Wrestler of the year. The rest is fairly spot on. Almost tempted to say Polo as best talker, purely from how he's managed to turn from being the mega over cool heel into a mostly hated heel.
> 
> Although, personally Coffey vs Gallagher is the second best wrestling match I've saw this year behind Whiplash and Gallagher in SWA, but the investment in Gunn/Wolfgang took it to that next level.
> 
> P.S. Today ICW on Demand hit 1000 subscribers. Absolutely fantastic.


Haven't seen SDS wrestle bar F&L7 I was going to pick Joe Coffey but I dunno BT Gunn just pipped it for me from what I'd seen in the two Newcastle shows.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> I really, really, really didn't enjoy the Last Man Standing match. The Dog Collar match gripped my imagination more, but above that, the LMS match felt uncomfortable at times. In the heat of the moment, I was enjoying it, but looking back now I don't think I'll be rewatching it.
> 
> Polo as best anything can go suck a dick though...


Any particular reason? I thought it blew everything else on the show out of the water. The only thing I didn't like was Wolfy taking blatant unprotected chair shots to the head.

Polo is the beeessssttt...



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Haven't seen SDS wrestle bar F&L7 I was going to pick Joe Coffey but I dunno BT Gunn just pipped it for me from what I'd seen in the two Newcastle shows.


BT Gunn seems to be a lot of peoples choice. I just feel that he's really held back by being in so many team matches, but everyone knows how good he can be.

I think over the next 6 months the landscape will be very different. Dunno how long they can keep someone like Big Damo where he has been.

Actually reading through the post on facebook, it's abundantly clear how self-righteous a big portion of the fanbase is.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Any particular reason? I thought it blew everything else on the show out of the water. The only thing I didn't like was Wolfy taking blatant unprotected chair shots to the head.
> 
> Polo is the beeessssttt...
> 
> 
> 
> BT Gunn seems to be a lot of peoples choice. I just feel that he's really held back by being in so many team matches, but everyone knows how good he can be.
> 
> I think over the next 6 months the landscape will be very different. Dunno how long they can keep someone like Big Damo where he has been.
> *
> Actually reading through the post on facebook, it's abundantly clear how self-righteous a big portion of the fanbase is*.


Let me guess, the tossers complaining about the "most insane" being tailor made for Jester? I voted by e-mail so I didn't get any jip off them.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Let me guess, the tossers complaining about the "most insane" being tailor made for Jester? I voted by e-mail so I didn't get any jip off them.


That's a big part of it.

Folk seemingly getting butthurt that people are voting Drew for things. Everyone's gonna have a different opinion though.

Just laughed when some folk were talking about how they'd been to all the Glasgow shows, as if it matters.


----------



## ChrisK

A portion? Mate, the whole fanbase is self-righteous, just about different things 

As for the match, I guess it was a culmination of a lot of little things. The dread of "how can they top what has gone before" and "CAN they top the dog collar?", those bloody unprotected chair shots (fuck them!), the security giving away a bunch of the spots, I don't know.... I just wasn't into it personally.

Also..... get ON the SDS man, they are amazing. Both in tag and singles.


----------



## BoundForMania

Is there any way to see the Drew v Galloway match I wanted to see it , I don't wanna pay for an on demand service tho for one match


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> A portion? Mate, the whole fanbase is self-righteous, just about different things
> 
> As for the match, I guess it was a culmination of a lot of little things. The dread of "how can they top what has gone before" and "CAN they top the dog collar?", those bloody unprotected chair shots (fuck them!), the security giving away a bunch of the spots, I don't know.... I just wasn't into it personally.
> 
> Also..... get ON the SDS man, they are amazing. Both in tag and singles.


Ach, was obviously just different from where I'm standing. Christ knows how you'll feel for the Cage match...




BoundForMania said:


> Is there any way to see the Drew v Galloway match I wanted to see it , I don't wanna pay for an on demand service tho for one match


Assuming you mean Jester vs Galloway or Drew vs Jester.

It's only £3.75 and and you'll get more than your moneys worth for one months subscription. Don't be a stingy wank.


----------



## BoundForMania

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Ach, was obviously just different from where I'm standing. Christ knows how you'll feel for the Cage match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean Jester vs Galloway or Drew vs Jester.
> 
> It's only £3.75 and and you'll get more than your moneys worth for one months subscription. Don't be a stingy wank.


Hahaha yeah Drew v Jester


----------



## ChrisK

Considering most DVDs are about £15 for 8 matches, that's like £2 a match and most of them aren't exactly 5*.

You want a great match but don't want to pay £3.75 - despite ALL THE OTHER STUFF YOU'RE GETTING, it is only £3.75, less than double the worth of any other bog standard match - there is no chance in hell we're helping you out there mate  buy the Network, cancel it after one month and binge on all the other great matches you can.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Im thinking about driving though to the show on the 7th of Dec, What the parking situation around the Garage? Can you park on sauchiehall st outside the garage?


----------



## AOS

bluenoseshf said:


> Im thinking about driving though to the show on the 7th of Dec, What the parking situation around the Garage? Can you park on sauchiehall st outside the garage?


Yeah, sometimes a pain to get parked but eventually you'll get a spot in or around The Garage. Being a Sunday, should be fine.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

:lmao


----------



## AOS

Mikey Whiplash vs Noam Dar this Sunday coming, amongst a few other good matches should be class!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

kada


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> kada


Looking forward to this, going to try and go on a road trip and go to a couple dates on the tour in England


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Will 100% be going if they come to Liverpool again.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just hope Newcastle isn't on 15th of February as I'm in London for RevPro that day to watch AJ Styles and it's all sorted and paid for already.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Injuries to Darkside (surgery) and Dar have changed the line-up a little. Dickie Divers vs Whiplash will absolutely steal the show unless they ruin it with NAK fuckery.

Interested to see how The Gatecrashers do on their 'main roster' debut. Certainly a lot of potential in Saynt and Conrad.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Card Subject to Change, fuckers.

But...Fuck The NAK!


----------



## AOS

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Injuries to Darkside (surgery) and Dar have changed the line-up a little. Dickie Divers vs Whiplash will absolutely steal the show unless they ruin it with NAK fuckery.
> 
> Interested to see how The Gatecrashers do on their 'main roster' debut. Certainly a lot of potential in Saynt and Conrad.


Whiplash v Divers will be good but gutted Noam Dar got injured as I was really looking forward to him v Whiplash.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Hardcore Holly. Buckled.


----------



## ChrisK

What a show.

This and Lothian were amazing, much better than F&L7 in my own opinion.


----------



## AOS

Great show from top to bottom. Its on On Demand from tomorrow night for those who missed the show.


----------



## ChrisK

So now that it's more overt than Jester v Galloway (which went the personal route), who's side are you on - Chris Renfrew ("ICW is my first choice, you're only here because you got fired") or Drew Galloway ("You weren't good enough to go to WWE then and aren't good enough to lead ICW now")?

Also - who wins the Square Go?


Bonus - will Joe Coffey retain the Iron Man moniker or will someone usurp him?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Wish they would announce the cities and dates for the tour soon, I'm an impatient bastard.


----------



## AOS

Thats ICW 'Square Go' sold out, more than a month away.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ICW now have the issue of having no venues that will hold between the 1600-5000 range. Certainly looks like there will be less Glasgow shows in 2015.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> ICW now have the issue of having no venues that will hold between the 1600-5000 range. Certainly looks like there will be less Glasgow shows in 2015.


Could they sell out 1,600 regularly though? I don't think they could. Not right now anyway.


----------



## bluenoseshf

ChrisK said:


> So now that it's more overt than Jester v Galloway (which went the personal route), who's side are you on - Chris Renfrew ("ICW is my first choice, you're only here because you got fired") or Drew Galloway ("You weren't good enough to go to WWE then and aren't good enough to lead ICW now")?
> 
> Also - who wins the Square Go?
> 
> 
> Bonus - will Joe Coffey retain the Iron Man moniker or will someone usurp him?


Im drew all the way, kind of wish they didnt go down this road with a guy like Renfrew, would rather it was someone like Damo or wolfie. NAK are the best heel act and they will ruin it if they get people behind them because of this.

Square go winner - Im gna go with BT Gunn or Martin Stone but i dont think there is any clear winner.

I think Joe will win his iron man match again. Maybe against Whiplash or an English guy such as Mastiff/Brown.


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Could they sell out 1,600 regularly though? I don't think they could. Not right now anyway.


I think they might do a 2 show at the Barrowlands (Barramania and Fear and Lothing 9) and then a lot of there garage sized shows will be upgraded to the ABC.

One thing which might affect this is the 2nd documentary which is due out next year. This might give them another boost to even bigger venues.

Does the O2 academy not hold more than the barrowland? That may be an option for next years F+L


----------



## AOS

bluenoseshf said:


> I think they might do a 2 show at the Barrowlands (Barramania and Fear and Lothing 9) and then a lot of there garage sized shows will be upgraded to the ABC.
> 
> One thing which might affect this is the 2nd documentary which is due out next year. This might give them another boost to even bigger venues.
> 
> Does the O2 academy not hold more than the barrowland? That may be an option for next years F+L


The o2 academy holds around 2,500.


----------



## bluenoseshf

AOS said:


> The o2 academy holds around 2,500.


I thought so, it would be about 2000 with the ring in it. Maybe a possible next step up.

Only problem when you start to get into this types of venues is that the view is going to suffer as the floor wont be raised at all.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Could they sell out 1,600 regularly though? I don't think they could. Not right now anyway.


Not all of them, no. I do believe that they could do 4 events of 1600 or more. From talking to people, it's becoming more and more clear that there is a good chunk of people who follow ICW who can't afford to buy tickets in advance. I do, however, think that the December show suffered from people buying tickets for the Square Go and Barramania so far in advance.

Realistically, I think they should be looking at around 10-12 Scottish shows in 2015 with the same number down south. Breaking that down as 2 at the Barras (1600), 6 at ABC (1100) and the rest depending on what they do at The Fringe next year.



bluenoseshf said:


> I think they might do a 2 show at the Barrowlands (Barramania and Fear and Lothing 9) and then a lot of there garage sized shows will be upgraded to the ABC.
> 
> One thing which might affect this is the 2nd documentary which is due out next year. This might give them another boost to even bigger venues.
> 
> Does the O2 academy not hold more than the barrowland? That may be an option for next years F+L


For Wrestling, the Academy isn't great. Unless you had the ring on the stage (Like PBW does in some concert halls) You can pretty much write off all of the upper seating. That takes you to about 1750 before you put the ring in which would make it less than 1600 I imagine. I don't see them paying the extra that it is for the venue and not being able to utilise the seating.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Not all of them, no. I do believe that they could do 4 events of 1600 or more. From talking to people, it's becoming more and more clear that there is a good chunk of people who follow ICW who can't afford to buy tickets in advance. I do, however, think that the December show suffered from people buying tickets for the Square Go and Barramania so far in advance.
> 
> Realistically, I think they should be looking at around 10-12 Scottish shows in 2015 with the same number down south. Breaking that down as 2 at the Barras (1600), 6 at ABC (1100) and the rest depending on what they do at The Fringe next year.
> 
> 
> 
> For Wrestling, the Academy isn't great. Unless you had the ring on the stage (Like PBW does in some concert halls) You can pretty much write off all of the upper seating. That takes you to about 1750 before you put the ring in which would make it less than 1600 I imagine. I don't see them paying the extra that it is for the venue and not being able to utilise the seating.


Plus putting wrestling on stages always disconnects the fans from the show, especially at an ICW event where the crowd is a huge part of why the shows are so good. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> ICW now have the issue of having no venues that will hold between the 1600-5000 range. Certainly looks like there will be less Glasgow shows in 2015.


Nah, look at Brush Your Goose, Spacebaws and Fear & Lothian II. There are at least two distinct fans (I would say 3, actually):

- Hardcore, go to everything, even pop along to things like the burger eating contest
- ICW Fans, go to all the "B" shows such as Brush Your Goose, might give things like Spacebaws and Edinburgh a miss
- Casuals, go to the big shows only, Barrowlands, Square Go, maybe a random Garage show as and when they feel like it





bluenoseshf said:


> Im drew all the way, kind of wish they didnt go down this road with a guy like Renfrew, would rather it was someone like Damo or wolfie. NAK are the best heel act and they will ruin it if they get people behind them because of this.
> 
> Square go winner - Im gna go with BT Gunn or Martin Stone but i dont think there is any clear winner.
> 
> I think Joe will win his iron man match again. Maybe against Whiplash or an English guy such as Mastiff/Brown.


NAK already had at least half the crowd behind them, but yeah since Drew has come back I find myself siding more and more with Renfrew. Doesn't hurt that Divers is now a crowd favourite like Kenny was this time last year despite being a heel, and Darkside isn't around all the time to call us all wankers. BT Gunn is the only 100% heel of the bunch and even he was teasing with the handshake with Wolfgang after the dog collar match.






bluenoseshf said:


> I thought so, it would be about 2000 with the ring in it. Maybe a possible next step up.
> 
> Only problem when you start to get into this types of venues is that the view is going to suffer as the floor wont be raised at all.


Yeah, the Academy would be horrible. You've got to imagine they're going to jump straight up to SECC if they begin to regularly sell out the Barrowlands.




Me, personally, I'm getting to the point where I might just become the inversion of the Casual fan. The shows cost far too much now especially with all they fucking stupid booking fees and delivery costs. Awful, awful, awful. Plus the atmosphere at the huge shows is quite different from the small ones.

I loved Fear & Loathing..... but the Liverpool show, Fear & Lothian and Brush Your Goose all kicked seven shades of crap out of it for me in terms of atmosphere.

On top of that, Fierce Females are putting on more shows and I do try to get to as many SWA and BCW shows as possible too. Something has to give, and I think paying double the money for a "big" show to have an alien atmosphere is where I'll be making cuts next year. Unfortunately.


----------



## bluenoseshf

ChrisK said:


> Nah, look at Brush Your Goose, Spacebaws and Fear & Lothian II. There are at least two distinct fans (I would say 3, actually):
> 
> - Hardcore, go to everything, even pop along to things like the burger eating contest
> - ICW Fans, go to all the "B" shows such as Brush Your Goose, might give things like Spacebaws and Edinburgh a miss
> - Casuals, go to the big shows only, Barrowlands, Square Go, maybe a random Garage show as and when they feel like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAK already had at least half the crowd behind them, but yeah since Drew has come back I find myself siding more and more with Renfrew. Doesn't hurt that Divers is now a crowd favourite like Kenny was this time last year despite being a heel, and Darkside isn't around all the time to call us all wankers. BT Gunn is the only 100% heel of the bunch and even he was teasing with the handshake with Wolfgang after the dog collar match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Academy would be horrible. You've got to imagine they're going to jump straight up to SECC if they begin to regularly sell out the Barrowlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, personally, I'm getting to the point where I might just become the inversion of the Casual fan. The shows cost far too much now especially with all they fucking stupid booking fees and delivery costs. Awful, awful, awful. Plus the atmosphere at the huge shows is quite different from the small ones.
> 
> I loved Fear & Loathing..... but the Liverpool show, Fear & Lothian and Brush Your Goose all kicked seven shades of crap out of it for me in terms of atmosphere.
> 
> On top of that, Fierce Females are putting on more shows and I do try to get to as many SWA and BCW shows as possible too. Something has to give, and I think paying double the money for a "big" show to have an alien atmosphere is where I'll be making cuts next year. Unfortunately.


Im kinda in the same boat, ive only been going to show since August but with the vast amount of shows they are gna be putting on next year am going to have to pick and choose. I live in Edinburgh so i have to take into account travelling to glasgow and possibly a hotel. Ive got Spacebaws and Square Go Tickets already and i will prob go to Barramania but after that it will probably be just Edinburgh shows with Fear and Lothing and maybe another random Glasgow show.

I do fancy going to one of the england shows, Just think it will be a complete different experience but that will just be a one off.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Realistically, I think they should be looking at around 10-12 Scottish shows in 2015 with the same number down south. Breaking that down as 2 at the Barras (1600), 6 at ABC (1100) and the rest depending on what they do at The Fringe next year.QUOTE]
> 
> Dallas said that he plans to have a show every month in glasgow. So there 12 right off he bat, i reckon at least 4 of those will be spacebaws. So maybe 2 barras and 4 abc and 2 garage. I reckon Edinburgh will be similar to last year, one at the start, one at the end and the fringe shows in August. I reckon he will do a Dundee/Aberdeen show. I reckon there will be 2 England tours April/may and October. Maybe a random Newcastle and London show thrown in aswell.
> 
> All in all a great time to be a wrestling Fan in the Scotland and the rest of the UK.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Dallas said that he plans to have a show every month in glasgow. So there 12 right off he bat, i reckon at least 4 of those will be spacebaws. So maybe 2 barras and 4 abc and 2 garage. I reckon Edinburgh will be similar to last year, one at the start, one at the end and the fringe shows in August. I reckon he will do a Dundee/Aberdeen show. I reckon there will be 2 England tours April/may and October. Maybe a random Newcastle and London show thrown in aswell.
> 
> All in all a great time to be a wrestling Fan in the Scotland and the rest of the UK.


If they do 4 Spacebaws shows, I'd bet on all of them being in the Garage.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> If they do 4 Spacebaws shows, I'd bet on all of them being in the Garage.


Yea that's what I meant 4 space baws at the garage and another 8 regular roster show.


----------



## ChrisK

@bluenoseshf - if you only go to one England show, go to Liverpool if they do another show there. I've been to Newcastle, Liverpool and Leeds and my girlfriend has been to both London shows, we both agree, Liverpool is heads and shoulders above the rest in terms of atmosphere.


----------



## bluenoseshf

ChrisK said:


> @bluenoseshf - if you only go to one England show, go to Liverpool if they do another show there. I've been to Newcastle, Liverpool and Leeds and my girlfriend has been to both London shows, we both agree, Liverpool is heads and shoulders above the rest in terms of atmosphere.


Cheers, I was leaning towards Liverpool just because its a city ive always wanted to go to. Have to see if the dates suit tho.


----------



## Forunate_s0n

I read the snapmare necks review of the awards show that Joe Coffeys award win means he will be getting a future title shot, which I welome. But it blows my prediction of him winning the square go right out of the water. I really have no idea who the favourites for that match will be, whos your guys picks for the win?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Forunate_s0n said:


> I read the snapmare necks review of the awards show that Joe Coffeys award win means he will be getting a future title shot, which I welome. But it blows my prediction of him winning the square go right out of the water. I really have no idea who the favourites for that match will be, whos your guys picks for the win?


Yeah, you've misconstrued the review.

Joe Coffey, SHOULD, get a title shot. Isn't the same as he WILL.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I thought they were lining up Mark Coffey for a shot at The Heavyweight Championship after dropping the Zero-G Championship to Kenny Williams but they decided to put the Tag Belts on him and Polo.


----------



## Forunate_s0n

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Yeah, you've misconstrued the review.
> 
> Joe Coffey, SHOULD, get a title shot. Isn't the same as he WILL.


Actually if you go back and read the review you will find your mistaken. It clearly states Dallas would be granting the winner of the award a title shot at Barramania. I am not taking the review as gospel because its yet to be officially announced on the ICW facebook page but I imagine it will come out when the awards ceremony is streamed on demand.


----------



## ChrisK

Forunate_s0n said:


> I read the snapmare necks review of the awards show that Joe Coffeys award win means he will be getting a future title shot, which I welome. But it blows my prediction of him winning the square go right out of the water. I really have no idea who the favourites for that match will be, whos your guys picks for the win?


I read it that way as well.

Only others I can see in that spot are Noam Dar or Dickie Divers really.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Fair enough, just not the way that I read it. If it is the case, I'm more than delighted.


----------



## bluenoseshf

UK tour announced for the spring:

15th Feb Dundee
22nd Feb Edinburgh
28th Mar Newcastle
12th Apr Liverpool
18th Apr Birmingham
26th Apr Sheffield
3rd May Glasgow Garage

I reckon i will go to the Edinburgh, Liverpool and maybe Gagage one as well.

Anybody else planning on going to any?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I'll be going to The Newcastle one, glad it's not Feb 15th because I'm in London that day.


----------



## Dr S

Shame they're not giving Leeds a second chance, living in the middle of nowhere North Yorkshire its by far the easiest city to get to. Might go to Sheffield but I'll have to drive, no sure about Newcastle, isn't that the day before Barramania ? And I've got tickets for that so that'll cause a whole load of havoc with travel plans.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Quite interesting that they have a show the night before Barramania.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Have any of you seen the Fergel Devitt documentry that was shown this week?

It was pretty good, focused on his time in ICW and Japan.

A certain ICW wrestler talks about the worst injury ive ever heard at the start.


----------



## Dr S

bluenoseshf said:


> Have any of you seen the Fergel Devitt documentry that was shown this week?
> 
> It was pretty good, focused on his time in ICW and Japan.
> 
> A certain ICW wrestler talks about the worst injury ive ever heard at the start.


Poor Yum Yums cream egg


----------



## bluenoseshf

Dr S said:


> Poor Yum Yums cream egg


I was nearly sick, that is worse than a broken neck. He didnt seem that gutted about it.

Im starting wrestling training in January and that story nearly put me off of it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just got done watching the awards show. Glad to see that BT Gunn/Wolfgang got match of the yet and I'm surprised they got Feud of the year thought most people would have voted for Drew/Jester. Drew won Promo and Moment of the Year. Insane Wrestler was Jester, Tache went to DCT. Tag of the year went to the SDS however Polo Promotions picked it up and claimed it for themselves :lol:. If I've missed any out I'm sorry but I forgot. 

Obviously we already know that Joe Coffey won Wrestler of The Year and will get a Title match at Barramania for definite. Would be interesting to see if Mark wins the Square Go, in my opinion anyway but it'd be too obvious and Dallas doesn't really do the obvious.


----------



## ChrisK

I'll be going to Edinburgh and Glasgow and most probably Liverpool.

After that it is probably Birmingham, Dundee, Newcastle, Sheffield in terms of where I'd go if I had money.


Anyone going to Spacebaws tomorrow?


Poor Devlin, I don't think he told anyone really and now it is international news. RTE even used a meme of it to advertise the documentary 


Was REALLY cool seeing inside the dojo.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> I'll be going to Edinburgh and Glasgow and most probably Liverpool.
> 
> After that it is probably Birmingham, Dundee, Newcastle, Sheffield in terms of where I'd go if I had money.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to Spacebaws tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Poor Devlin, I don't think he told anyone really and now it is international news. RTE even used a meme of it to advertise the documentary
> 
> 
> Was REALLY cool seeing inside the dojo.


What about the part where you were on? :lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Interested to see where there going with Joe Hendry after last night. Great to see all that build Girvan gave actually led to a match with Drew.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Probably just me having shite internet but I tried to watch fear & lothian earlier and it kept buffering quite often. Only a few seconds every few minutes but it was bearable until about 35 minutes in where it took forever to buffer then play a few seconds then buffer again. Anyone else had problems with it?


----------



## Dr S

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Interested to see where there going with Joe Hendry after last night.


Hearing a few things about him signing for NXT but I'm really hoping for Juan Hendry Mexican Hero :generico


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Helter Skelter, from Newcastle is up on the On Demand service. Well worth a watch, even get to see me kick off with Marty Scurll and get in his face, I like him really :lmao


----------



## fireballx90

HUGE ICW Fan right here. Try my best to get down for every show, always so well produced.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dr S said:


> Hearing a few things about him signing for NXT but I'm really hoping for Juan Hendry Mexican Hero :generico


There's nothing really in that, I don't think. When I spoke to him a month or 2 back he was saying that He had a big few months ahead, particularly in the new year and ICW...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02ftyq1

Insane Fight Club 2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02ftyq1
> 
> Insane Fight Club 2



Well excited for this :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Am I right in thinking Jester hasn't been seen since Fear & Loathing? If he hasn't I can see him returning in the Square Go match. Also is he not due a rematch or do ICW not do that?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Any predictions for Joe Coffey's Iron Man opponent?


----------



## kendoo

SuperSaucySausages said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02ftyq1
> 
> Insane Fight Club 2


I seen the clip for that it should be a decent watch. I see Grado is on River City next week lol


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Am I right in thinking Jester hasn't been seen since Fear & Loathing? If he hasn't I can see him returning in the Square Go match. Also is he not due a rematch or do ICW not do that?


No he hasnt been seen since then. The logical thing would be for him to return at the square go and for something to happen to create a match for barramania.

As far as Joe Coffey, i presume he is going to win again to keep his iron man gimmick alive so it would have to be someone from the mid card below. Also guessing it wont be darkside or Noam Dar, so im gna say Liam Thomson/Jackie Polo/Lewis Girvin or maybe the begining of a Brother vs Brother feud with Mark.


----------



## Phaedra

I don't even know why I didn't know this promotion existed. I feel like a pretty fucking bad weegie rn lol.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Any predictions for Joe Coffey's Iron Man opponent?


It's an opportunity to bring someone in who has maybe lost their place in ICW or someone who's rarely competed.

Personally, I'd just love to see Coffey and Gallagher go at it again.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Insane Fight Club due out this month! It will be on BBC One again also


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Insane Fight Club 2
BBC1 21st January.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Phaedra said:


> I don't even know why I didn't know this promotion existed. I feel like a pretty fucking bad weegie rn lol.


You can make up for your heinous crime by going to a show


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I have to say, Grado was a show stealer on River City. Certainly see more opportunities coming his way after IFC 2 airs.


----------



## AOS

Really looking forward to 'Square Go' on the 25th already. Not to mention the new BBC documentary on the Wednesday before.


----------



## ChrisK

Phaedra said:


> I don't even know why I didn't know this promotion existed. I feel like a pretty fucking bad weegie rn lol.


Read my website and I'll get you caught up >_> #cheapplug 




SuperSaucySausages said:


> Any predictions for Joe Coffey's Iron Man opponent?


Rampage Brown is my choice right now. Outside chance of Dave Mastiff or maybe Noam Dar.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Just started wrestling training with at the Glasgow Pro Wrestling Academy which is run by 5 of the ICW guys, Lionheart, Jack Jester, Wolfgang, BT Gunn and Red Lightning. If anyone was looking to learn how to wrestle I would highly recommend these guys.


Less than 2 weeks to go until the Square Go, I cant wait gna be a great night.

In other news im looking to go to at least one ICW event every month this year. Succeding so far got tickets for Square Go, Edinburgh, Barramania and Liverpool.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

bluenoseshf said:


> Just started wrestling training with at the Glasgow Pro Wrestling Academy which is run by 5 of the ICW guys, Lionheart, Jack Jester, Wolfgang, BT Gunn and Red Lightning. If anyone was looking to learn how to wrestle I would highly recommend these guys.
> 
> 
> Less than 2 weeks to go until the Square Go, I cant wait gna be a great night.
> 
> In other news im looking to go to at least one ICW event every month this year. Succeding so far got tickets for Square Go, Edinburgh, Barramania and Liverpool.


The only bad thing I can say is that they give them 8 weeks & say "you're not ready for the wrestling business" I don't think you can decide in 8 weeks if they're ready or not for the business but I'm a PBW guy so yeah XD There trainers are beyond amazing however & if it was a completely active school then it would be one of the best schools in the UK


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

It's a shame Insane Fight Club 2 isn't on all BBC One areas. I'll still be watching it thanks to sky but they deserve to be on there again.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

icecreamjrfan1029 said:


> The only bad thing I can say is that they give them 8 weeks & say "you're not ready for the wrestling business" I don't think you can decide in 8 weeks if they're ready or not for the business but I'm a PBW guy so yeah XD There trainers are beyond amazing however & if it was a completely active school then it would be one of the best schools in the UK


I understand why they've opened their own school. However, it's a total disservice to the schools that SWA and PBW operate. Without whom, ICW wouldn't be be around.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

very upset with the lack of new content on icw on demand.

feels like a great idea with a wasted thought


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Looking forward to watching part 2 on Wednesday :mark:


----------



## AOS

SuzukiGUN said:


> very upset with the lack of new content on icw on demand.
> 
> feels like a great idea with a wasted thought


I think its been great in terms of new content until the last few weeks. Its only still a small, but fastly growing company remember.
Last years Square Go is due on soon. Along with, I'd imagine this years Square Go on Sunday night.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuzukiGUN said:


> very upset with the lack of new content on icw on demand.
> 
> feels like a great idea with a wasted thought


I'm sure Dallas was out of office over Christmas and New Year, deservedly so. You'll find that most organisations are the same at this time of year. The hype train starts again next Sunday and I'm sure that things will be rolling in.

Doesn't matter how much they put up, people will find something to complain about.


----------



## ChrisK

Considering you're paying the price of 1/5th of a DVD and getting at least a DVD's worth of content every month..... yeah, how can you really complain?


----------



## bluenoseshf

icecreamjrfan1029 said:


> The only bad thing I can say is that they give them 8 weeks & say "you're not ready for the wrestling business" I don't think you can decide in 8 weeks if they're ready or not for the business but I'm a PBW guy so yeah XD There trainers are beyond amazing however & if it was a completely active school then it would be one of the best schools in the UK


I wouldnt say they can tell if your ready for the wrestling business or not more if you have shown you can be taught and have progressed over 8 weeks. The only way someone wouldnt get to progress would be if they if they are still being told to improve on the same things in week 8 as you were in weeks 1&2, which i think is fair enough.

In Saying that SWA and PBW schools are miles ahead of GPWA right now they have the proven experience in developing talent. It wont be a 1-2 years until you see people on the scottish scene from GPWA.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

It's not 8 weeks, day in day out either. It's just once a week from what I heard from a friend that inquired from down here.


----------



## ChrisK

We'll see what happens I guess. I'm impartial to an extent in that I'm not a trainee and I highly doubt I will ever be a trainee, but I do love SWA / Source and Pride, all the wrestlers that come from there and the trainers etc so if I ever was going to go anywhere that's where I would go, but I personally have nothing against PBW and hope the guys who come out of GPWA wind up as great wrestlers. On paper, I can get behind the idea of not stringing people along and taking their money if they don't seem like they are going to advance beyond "rookie" stage. Like.... a lot of people get into wrestling for different reasons. Some want to be famous, some want to have long programmes in ICW, some want to have a couple of matches in SWA, some just want one Battlezone/Square Go appearance and spend the rest of their time helping out at ringside etc, some just go into it for the fitness and NEVER want an actual match. GPWA seem pretty up front in that they are there for those who want to "make it" as such and if I was going to make a serious run at it I would rather be told within 2 months if I had a shot, and if not then go away and work on whatever needs worked on, than continually turn up week after week and two years down the line still be stuck in first gear. Does that make sense?


Anyway, go SWA, learn2wrestle.com, etc etc


---------------------

Insane Fight Club II tonight, genuinely bricking it in case my ugly mug is on it. There were two close-ups of me on the Devitt one and it was weird 

Square Go on Sunday - what's everyone's plans?


----------



## bluenoseshf

ChrisK said:


> We'll see what happens I guess. I'm impartial to an extent in that I'm not a trainee and I highly doubt I will ever be a trainee, but I do love SWA / Source and Pride, all the wrestlers that come from there and the trainers etc so if I ever was going to go anywhere that's where I would go, but I personally have nothing against PBW and hope the guys who come out of GPWA wind up as great wrestlers. On paper, I can get behind the idea of not stringing people along and taking their money if they don't seem like they are going to advance beyond "rookie" stage. Like.... a lot of people get into wrestling for different reasons. Some want to be famous, some want to have long programmes in ICW, some want to have a couple of matches in SWA, some just want one Battlezone/Square Go appearance and spend the rest of their time helping out at ringside etc, some just go into it for the fitness and NEVER want an actual match. GPWA seem pretty up front in that they are there for those who want to "make it" as such and if I was going to make a serious run at it I would rather be told within 2 months if I had a shot, and if not then go away and work on whatever needs worked on, than continually turn up week after week and two years down the line still be stuck in first gear. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> Anyway, go SWA, learn2wrestle.com, etc etc
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Insane Fight Club II tonight, genuinely bricking it in case my ugly mug is on it. There were two close-ups of me on the Devitt one and it was weird
> 
> Square Go on Sunday - what's everyone's plans?


Although i go to GWPA i am in partial to as ive never been to SWA/PBW so can comment. They are by far the best 2 schools in the country as far as results at the moment. 

I am in the same boat, the amount of show etc that ive been to i would imagine i might get my 3 seconds of fame, really cant wait to see it tho.


As far as the square go, im heading to Box for a few and to watch whatever random PPV they have on, then back to box after the square go for the royal rumble.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Want to buy this and get the 20% off they are offering with the INSANEFIGHTCLUB code but It's not working when I go to the PayPal page.

EDIT: Sorted.


----------



## Phaedra

Watching it, new insane fight club on bbc scotland  

Fucking Grado lol
I can't fucking deal with this guy, a hypnotist? he's a pure mental case.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

"I look like Trevor McDonald" :lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Want to buy this and get the 20% off they are offering with the INSANEFIGHTCLUB code but It's not working when I go to the PayPal page.
> 
> EDIT: Sorted.


The 20% doesn't even cover the shipping cost haha. I'll be picking it up on Sunday, for sure!



Phaedra said:


> Watching it, new insane fight club on bbc scotland
> 
> Fucking Grado lol
> I can't fucking deal with this guy, a hypnotist? he's a pure mental case.


It's one of the things that annoyed me about the show tonight. Too much time wasted on pointless things. The success of the first show was the build and culmination of the stories they told, tonight's had a fraction of that.

Most of the Grado parts just felt like rehashing stuff from the first one. Would've been more interested in him actually dealing with the increased fame since the first one.

Above all, Ending it with Jester talking about getting the title back is a good set-up for his return on Sunday I feel.


----------



## Phaedra

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The 20% doesn't even cover the shipping cost haha. I'll be picking it up on Sunday, for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the things that annoyed me about the show tonight. Too much time wasted on pointless things. The success of the first show was the build and culmination of the stories they told, tonight's had a fraction of that.
> 
> Most of the Grado parts just felt like rehashing stuff from the first one. Would've been more interested in him actually dealing with the increased fame since the first one.
> 
> Above all, Ending it with Jester talking about getting the title back is a good set-up for his return on Sunday I feel.


Is he coming back aye? thats cool. Yeah the grado stuff just kills me no matter what even if it's aw the same lol, he's such a fucking idiot.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The 20% doesn't even cover the shipping cost haha. I'll be picking it up on Sunday, for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the things that annoyed me about the show tonight. Too much time wasted on pointless things. The success of the first show was the build and culmination of the stories they told, tonight's had a fraction of that.
> 
> Most of the Grado parts just felt like rehashing stuff from the first one. Would've been more interested in him actually dealing with the increased fame since the first one.
> 
> Above all, Ending it with Jester talking about getting the title back is a good set-up for his return on Sunday I feel.


Agree with you on the Grado stuff like, it seemed a bit more rushed this one. I've bought the Coffey Shirt, it was only £15.98 all in so basically paying 99p postage and will have it in time for Blow In The Cartridge in Newcastle.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's one of the things that annoyed me about the show tonight. Too much time wasted on pointless things. The success of the first show was the build and culmination of the stories they told, tonight's had a fraction of that.
> 
> Most of the Grado parts just felt like rehashing stuff from the first one. Would've been more interested in him actually dealing with the increased fame since the first one.
> 
> Above all, Ending it with Jester talking about getting the title back is a good set-up for his return on Sunday I feel.


I agree with you mate. But it's being broadcast on national TV and they need to spend time with Grado doing his comedy stuff to generate mainstream interest and entertainment for the documentary to be as successful as possible. 

I still found it entertaining but! Hopefully they decide to make another or better yet get a regular TV slot!


----------



## X-Train

Just ordered my tickets for England tour, gone for the ticket and tshirt option


----------



## ChrisK

I enjoyed it, but I almost died right at the start with "the newcomer Drew" T_T


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> I enjoyed it, but I almost died right at the start with "the newcomer Drew" T_T


They should have went back and made that more of a focus of the Doc IMO. The fact he was the Inaugural champ and had come back to ICW and that Jester and him are like Brothers. Also seemed to make it look like Drew came back during the UK Tour, which he didn't. Mind it was great seeing the faces for some of the people that worked for them, one of the security guys was gobsmacked when he turned up.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> They should have went back and made that more of a focus of the Doc IMO. The fact he was the Inaugural champ and had come back to ICW and that Jester and him are like Brothers. Also seemed to make it look like Drew came back during the UK Tour, which he didn't. Mind it was great seeing the faces for some of the people that worked for them, one of the security guys was gobsmacked when he turned up.


That was my issue with it. The first one was good because they told 3 great stories. This was just a mish-mash of things, squeezing a good story into the last 20 minutes.

I really hope they don't do another one. Would rather we actually got a wrestling show out of this.


----------



## squeelbitch

i only came across the bbc insane fight club documentary by chance last night and it has definitely grabbed my interest to see what type of wrestling product they put on


----------



## ChrisK

^ for that reason alone, the documentary is worth it.

You should also check out "The British Wrestler", "The Trials And Tribulations Of Grado" and "Insane Fight Club" I.

---------


Yeah that security guy was Stephen Hughes, always has the best reactions, coming up through SWA/Source.

Luckily I wasn't caught on camera (have enough of that with the DVDs and Devitt's doc), but my missus had a great close-up of her looking all motherly while Drew was destroying Jester haha


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I'll be watching the SquareGo after I get back in from the Gym this afternoon  

Barramania has just Sold Out, great news, "jump on the bandwagon or get run the fuck over".


----------



## AOS

Square Go was great. Defo worth watching.

Barramania sold out 2 months in advance is extremely impressive.


----------



## Dr S

Wow, what a show to go to for my first Glasgow ICW show.
The face off between Polo and Lionheart was intense and I hope it main events. They sold out the Barrowlands with it being the only match announced. Bit confused as to why over half the crowd in the face off started to leave before it was over though. If it was to get a decent spot at the ring I had no troubles walking up and getting basically ring side (stood behind a short lass, I'm 6'2") so you can see my gormless face all over the show on the on demand service 
But wow what a show easily 3 moty candidates and they showed the WWE how you pull off a rumble type match. If you haven't got on demand get it now just for this show alone never mind the plethora of other 5 star ones available already. Its not only ICW fans who should have it its all wrestling fans, this company is going places and its going there fast.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dr S said:


> Wow, what a show to go to for my first Glasgow ICW show.
> The face off between Polo and Lionheart was intense and *I hope it main events.* They sold out the Barrowlands with it being the only match announced. Bit confused as to why over half the crowd in the face off started to leave before it was over though. If it was to get a decent spot at the ring I had no troubles walking up and getting basically ring side (stood behind a short lass, I'm 6'2") so you can see my gormless face all over the show on the on demand service
> But wow what a show easily 3 moty candidates and they showed the WWE how you pull off a rumble type match. If you haven't got on demand get it now just for this show alone never mind the plethora of other 5 star ones available already. Its not only ICW fans who should have it its all wrestling fans, this company is going places and its going there fast.


It's good that some people are really hooked by the story. If anything I think it's been a waste of Polo's talent to have this feud drawn out for so long.

It was a brilliant event. Feel like they missed a trick by not playing the videos they aired online to the live crowd.

I felt that a large number of folk in the crowd knew about half of the entrants.

Martin Kirby's lack of a reaction was hilarious.

The one thing that I loved, the number of storylines that have spawned from the SquareGo match. The New Kennedy Administration vs Grado, Whiplash finding out who was behind that video, Joe Hendry returning as a face and the apparent demise of the NAK.

So many people with something to do now.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Joe Coffey vs Jack Gallagher: Amazing, wrestling at it's finest. That was fucking ART! 

Renfrew vs Galloway: Great match, kicked shite out of each other. 

BT Gunn vs Wolfgang: Absolutely Brutal, what a feud still prefer the Last Man Standing match though. 

Square Go: :lmao Brilliant!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Gonna mark so hard when Lionheart crucifies Jackie Polo

It will be _GLOOOOORRRIIIOOOOUUUSSSSS_ :banderas


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Joe Coffey's shirt sold out on Sunday at the show, guess I made the right choice in buying it online, got it yesterday  He's also giving all the money from the sales to the families of the George Square tragedy, great gesture.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> Gonna mark so hard when Lionheart crucifies Jackie Polo
> 
> It will be _GLOOOOORRRIIIOOOOUUUSSSSS_ :banderas


BOO!



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Joe Coffey's shirt sold out on Sunday at the show, guess I made the right choice in buying it online, got it yesterday  He's also giving all the money from the sales to the families of the George Square tragedy, great gesture.


It's not sold out yet, there was still a good few at the end of the night especially in the much larger sizes. When it does inevitably sell out he'll be donating the money.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The one thing that I loved, the number of storylines that have spawned from the SquareGo match. The New Kennedy Administration vs Grado, Whiplash finding out who was behind that video, Joe Hendry returning as a face and the apparent demise of the NAK.
> 
> So many people with something to do now.


This, they showed WWE how to book a Rumble Match. They even pulled off having a little shit weasel win to almost unanimous praise bar a few pint chuckers and NAK Marks, I had to laugh at the NAK marks giving Drew loads of shit giving him the finger etc. I'm no better mind, I was calling Renfrew all the pricks under the sun at the Newcastle show and flipping him off which resulted in him blowing me a kiss :lmao 



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> BOO!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not sold out yet, there was still a good few at the end of the night especially in the much larger sizes. When it does inevitably sell out he'll be donating the money.


I must have misread his tweet, anyway I can't wait to see where they go with him and I love how much he's embraced the Iron Man persona.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> This, they showed WWE how to book a Rumble Match. They even pulled off having a little shit weasel win to almost unanimous praise bar a few pint chuckers and NAK Marks, I had to laugh at the NAK marks giving Drew loads of shit giving him the finger etc. I'm no better mind, I was calling Renfrew all the pricks under the sun at the Newcastle show and flipping him off which resulted in him blowing me a kiss :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I must have misread his tweet, anyway I can't wait to see where they go with him and I love how much he's embraced the Iron Man persona.


The only downside about the SquareGo was the the number of folk that the crowd didn't seem to know. The booking totally made up for it though.

The thing with Divers, is he's a brilliant wrestler. Saw him wrestle Kenny Omega a while back and it was fantastic.

Joe Coffey has had a brilliant year. Although, I can't wait to see Jack Gallagher finally topple him, he has to.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The only downside about the SquareGo was the the number of folk that the crowd didn't seem to know. The booking totally made up for it though.
> 
> The thing with Divers, is he's a brilliant wrestler. Saw him wrestle Kenny Omega a while back and it was fantastic.
> 
> Joe Coffey has had a brilliant year. Although, I can't wait to see Jack Gallagher finally topple him, he has to.


How do you see the Grado/Kennedy thing going down? I can see them interfering in his matches etc but also getting matches against him. I reckon Hendry, Kenny Williams and Jack Gallager will get involved on his side as well and it'll end up with a 4 v 4 tag maybe? Samuels, Wylie, Fite and Kirby vs Grado, Kenny Williams, Joe Hendy and Jack Gallagher.


----------



## ChrisK

Loved it. Called it too xD I adored the end of the Square Go so much I finally bought the ICW Network!!

Hate that Galloway is still the champion but it makes a lot of sense, and watching his interview and the Awards show on the Network is warming me to him a little bit.

Still holding my breath for it being Divers v Coffey for the belt before the end of the year.


----------



## ryarts

Just watched the Square Go again on ICW On Demand, a few memories were a wee bit hazy from Sunday night! Great event though, surprised Divers won but will be interesting to see where it goes from here. I personally wanted Whippy to win. 
The cage match was awesome and the title match was brutal but brilliant. They seem to be using more top English talent, which can only help the product. Wonder what the future plans will be for the likes of Kirby, Gallacher and Samuels. Not sure if they'll just be used occasionally or if they'll be regulars on the roster.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Any guesses for who distracted Whiplash? I'm going for Jester.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Me and my mates must be the only people who didnt like the Coffey vs Gallacher match. It was good and well wrestled without a doubt but just felt 30 mins of technical wrestling was too much. Dont think it should of went on first either, I might enjoyed it a bit more if it was in between the title and the cage match. 

Loved the rest of the show, although the square go is a bit hazy. I really need to learn to pace myself when it comes to shows, I drink about 3 pints before so by the time the main event is on I am about 7/8 pints down and smashed. 1 max before Barramania I think.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Galloway debuted at the TNA Tapings tonight, what a load of shit.


----------



## USAUSA1

Tna taking all of icw guys.


----------



## Cliffy

Calm down

Its ppa deals to get pops from UK fans. They aren't gunna be working TNA full time.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Cliffy said:


> Calm down
> 
> Its ppa deals to get pops from UK fans. They aren't gunna be working TNA full time.


It was my initial thought, I knew Grado etc were PPA due to bootcamp etc.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Me and my mates must be the only people who didnt like the Coffey vs Gallacher match. It was good and well wrestled without a doubt but just felt 30 mins of technical wrestling was too much. Dont think it should of went on first either, I might enjoyed it a bit more if it was in between the title and the cage match.
> 
> Loved the rest of the show, although the square go is a bit hazy. I really need to learn to pace myself when it comes to shows, I drink about 3 pints before so by the time the main event is on I am about 7/8 pints down and smashed. 1 max before Barramania I think.


Never understood why anyone would get blitzed before it. It explains the cunts i've had to deal with at shows I suppose.

It wasn't 30 minutes of technical wrestling, at least half of it was smashing each other with stiff shots.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> It was my initial thought, I knew Grado etc were PPA due to bootcamp etc.


Except TNA have announced Galloway on their website...

Also, to the mention of Gallagher in ICW, he's moving to Scotland soon... The guys like Kirby and Sha will be appearing on the tour as well I imagine.


----------



## Dangerous K

Meltzer confirmed, he is fully part of TNA they've been in talks since late November he alluded to it on Jericho's podcast that he would be 'making na impact' in 2015.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

TNA isn't the place to make waves in professional wrestling in 2015.


----------



## ChrisK

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Any guesses for who distracted Whiplash? I'm going for Jester.


Jester does make the most sense but I hope it is somebody different. Either way there had better be things lined up for Whippy in 2015 after that epic return. A feud with NAK I can't see going anywhere unless BT now fully embraces the "oddity" moniker. I'd like to see someone like Euan G Mackie (or the newly repackaged David The Beloved) get a group of misfits together and take a run psychologically against Whiplash.



As for Drew, I can't see it being a full-time thing with his EVOLVE and ICW commitments, but I do see him appearing on TNA a lot. They made a big deal of his "debut", not an appearance, but a debut. It's all good exposure though. Here's hoping.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So the ICW Heavyweight Championship can be considered a World Championship as of Saturday when Drew defends it in America according to Dallas. Seen some plum ask Dallas on the Status "when will TNA buy you out"...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Jester does make the most sense but I hope it is somebody different. Either way there had better be things lined up for Whippy in 2015 after that epic return. A feud with NAK I can't see going anywhere unless BT now fully embraces the "oddity" moniker. I'd like to see someone like Euan G Mackie (or the newly repackaged David The Beloved) get a group of misfits together and take a run psychologically against Whiplash.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Drew, I can't see it being a full-time thing with his EVOLVE and ICW commitments, but I do see him appearing on TNA a lot. They made a big deal of his "debut", not an appearance, but a debut. It's all good exposure though. Here's hoping.


TNA aren't really full time though...

Wondering if anyone caught Polo on Big Wrestleshark Show. Fantastic from the guy. Committed to the gimmick.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone watched the Polo/Lionheart interview? One of the most intense sit downs I've ever seen.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone watched the Polo/Lionheart interview? One of the most intense sit downs I've ever seen.


I thought it was pretty good. There's seeds of truth to everything that Polo says, which makes him even more hate worthy.

The guy works the 'gimmick' like no one else these days.

The strangest thing for me is that Lionheart is basically a non-factor in the whole feud.


----------



## ChrisK

SuperSaucySausages said:


> So the ICW Heavyweight Championship can be considered a World Championship as of Saturday when Drew defends it in America according to Dallas. Seen some plum ask Dallas on the Status "when will TNA buy you out"...


This is what pisses me off the most in wrestling, lack of continuity.

"Need to defend the belt in 5 countries for it to be a World title".

Even if you split up the UK, it's only been defended in 3 so far. Pre-emptively calling it a world title before it's even been defended in the 4th country because it's 2 continents... fair enough, but then why have a promo about defending it in 5 countries to begin with?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> This is what pisses me off the most in wrestling, lack of continuity.
> 
> "Need to defend the belt in 5 countries for it to be a World title".
> 
> Even if you split up the UK, it's only been defended in 3 so far. Pre-emptively calling it a world title before it's even been defended in the 4th country because it's 2 continents... fair enough, but then why have a promo about defending it in 5 countries to begin with?


Who said about having to defend it in 5 countries? Seems a bit on an arbitrary number in the first place.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone watched the Polo/Lionheart interview? One of the most intense sit downs I've ever seen.


It's worth a watch then? I saw it advertised on their Youtube but haven't gotten around to watching it. Have to say really hoping Polo gets his arse kicked :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's worth a watch then? I saw it advertised on their Youtube but haven't gotten around to watching it. Have to say really hoping Polo gets his arse kicked :lmao


Yeah it's great.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Yeah it's great.


Just got done watching it, absolutely worth a look.

Jackie came off the better of the two in my opinion. Stayed true to his character but when he needed to shedded the jokey stuff and just said it how it was.

My tickets came for the UK tour today pumped to see this promotion again.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Who said about having to defend it in 5 countries? Seems a bit on an arbitrary number in the first place.


Drew Galloway, the first time the "world" status was mentioned. Promo at Brush Your Goose I think?


----------



## Real Punk

Drew is still the ICW champ after pinning Matt Hardy at FWE in NYC.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ICW On Demand now has 12,000+ subscribers, amazing really.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Loved the Grado shoot interview on ICW On Demand
Billy Kirkwood - "You've just been to America..."
Grado - "SPOILERS MAN!"
*Grado realises* "Ah ya mean that"
Billy Kirkwood - "Aye, because I actually know what the fuck I'm doing!"


----------



## obby

Thinking of purchasing the on demand deal seeing as this looks to be a promotion worth getting into. Certainly wish some other indies would follow suit with their own network ripoffs _*PWG.*_


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> ICW On Demand now has 12,000+ subscribers, amazing really.


I'm sure its 12k on Youtube.



ChrisK said:


> Drew Galloway, the first time the "world" status was mentioned. Promo at Brush Your Goose I think?


Cool, just that I never heard it before. 5 Continents... maybe. That's a different kettle of fish though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I'm sure its 12k on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, just that I never heard it before. 5 Continents... maybe. That's a different kettle of fish though.


It is, I misread the post.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Does anyone know what the match card is for the show tomorrow night?


----------



## DeeGirl

I watch ICW now and then but I'm not really totally aware of all that's going on in it, out of sheer interest for those who are regular viewers, is there anyone on the roster who you think can make it big in pro wrestling?


----------



## obby

Is the On Demand player really bad for anyone else? The quality constantly drops and it freezes all the time.


----------



## Ryan193

Going to my first show tonight in Dundee.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I watch ICW now and then but I'm not really totally aware of all that's going on in it, out of sheer interest for those who are regular viewers, is there anyone on the roster who you think can make it big in pro wrestling?


I think there are a few that have the potential to make it big.

Obviously Grado, who has debuted in TNA and now expanding into the USA. Not, the best wrestler in the world, but his charisma is off the charts. Although the North American audience is different from the British audience, so we'll need to see how they take to him and if he's able to adapt.

Also, Joe Hendry. He's an incredible talent, great look, great character, lots of charisma, still needs to polish his in ring ability, but that's not going to hold him back. He's definitely on the WWE's radar and has been on Raw, check him out in the video, he's the guy on the left. Not his real voice obviously but shows that WWE have confidence with him if they've entrusted him with a speaking part on their flagship TV show. He was also on Raw in London earlier that year as well as one of the rosebuds. I wouldn't be surprised to see him be signed to a developmental contract with WWE in the next few years.


----------



## It's Yersel!

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I watch ICW now and then but I'm not really totally aware of all that's going on in it, out of sheer interest for those who are regular viewers, is there anyone on the roster who you think can make it big in pro wrestling?


----------



## Ryan193

Enjoyed it tonight, Noam Dar/Kenny Williams stole the show. Noam's amazing.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

obby said:


> Is the On Demand player really bad for anyone else? The quality constantly drops and it freezes all the time.


It's fine when I've had a good download speed. It's very dependent on your internet speed.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Does anyone know when new events get uploaded to On-Demand?

Thought Lu Kang Wins from last night would be on by now, but nothing...


----------



## bluenoseshf

It's Yersel! said:


> Does anyone know when new events get uploaded to On-Demand?
> 
> Thought Lu Kang Wins from last night would be on by now, but nothing...


It used to be 9pm the next night but they are doing a new weekly show called "Friday night Fights" the first one being from the Dundee show.

Not sure if they are uploading full shows after that has been shown.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

kada


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> kada


:trips5 :vince$


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> :trips5 :vince$







Hope to see it on their on demand as soon as possible.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Watching the first episode of Friday Night Fight Club on on-Demand right now and am absolutely loving it. It's got a right ECW Hardcore TV-style about it and hopefully they'll continue with this for a long, long time.

Noam Dar vs Kenny Williams for the Zero G title was class as well.


----------



## wkdsoul

Daft quick question - following on from the interviews in the 2nd bbc doc, has Jack been interview'd again now Drew has signed with TNA? wouldnt mind hearing what he has to say over dropping to drew and him promptly leaving again? 

or it drew working both?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

wkdsoul said:


> Daft quick question - following on from the interviews in the 2nd bbc doc, has Jack been interview'd again now Drew has signed with TNA? wouldnt mind hearing what he has to say over dropping to drew and him promptly leaving again?
> 
> or it drew working both?


Drew will still work with ICW and Evolve and I'm assuming he'll take bookings when he isn't doing block tapings for TNA.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Galloway's set to face Damo at BarraMania on March 29th isn't he?


----------



## ChrisK

His TNA deal is obviously not exclusive.

I am so excited for tomorrow night. Tommy End, Whippy, Divers, Coffey, so much win.


Also bought my "Waynestock" weekender ticket. £50 all told but you get early entry to both the Maryhill throwback show on the Saturday (last one was a blast, it was the night Kenny Williams first started getting over, Divers nearly took someone's head off with the title belt, Mark Coffey won the Zero-G belt and Carmel got to really showcase her promo prowess) and the ABC show on the Sunday, a pre-show event on the Sunday too (hope it isn't fucking Polo) and a special t-shirt as well. Not bad, considering individual tickets are pushing £20+ at the moment.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

It's Yersel! said:


> Galloway's set to face Damo at BarraMania on March 29th isn't he?


He's up against Joe Coffey.


----------



## It's Yersel!

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He's up against Joe Coffey.


My mistake. I have no idea where I got Damo from mind.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> His TNA deal is obviously not exclusive.
> 
> I am so excited for tomorrow night. Tommy End, Whippy, Divers, Coffey, so much win.
> 
> 
> Also bought my "Waynestock" weekender ticket. £50 all told but you get early entry to both the Maryhill throwback show on the Saturday (last one was a blast, it was the night Kenny Williams first started getting over, Divers nearly took someone's head off with the title belt, Mark Coffey won the Zero-G belt and Carmel got to really showcase her promo prowess) and the ABC show on the Sunday, a pre-show event on the Sunday too (hope it isn't fucking Polo) and a special t-shirt as well. Not bad, considering individual tickets are pushing £20+ at the moment.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Confirmed for Newcastle so far is.

Grado vs Kid Fite
Rampage Brown vs Sha Samuels
Polo Promotions vs Global Bollocks 

Damo and Joe Coffey also down as being there, hoping to see Drew and Mikey Whiplash as well maybe Tommy End too but we'll see. Renfrew and BT Gunn are also there by looking at the header photo for the event.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Confirmed for Newcastle so far is.
> 
> Grado vs Kid Fite
> Rampage Brown vs Sha Samuels
> Polo Promotions vs Global Bollocks
> 
> Damo and Joe Coffey also down as being there, hoping to see Drew and Mikey Whiplash as well maybe Tommy End too but we'll see. Renfrew and BT Gunn are also there by looking at the header photo for the event.


Kid Fite ended up in hospital last night. No idea what kind of injury befell him at the event in Edinburgh though, so not so sure that match with Grado will be going ahead.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Kid Fite ended up in hospital last night. No idea what kind of injury befell him at the event in Edinburgh though, so not so sure that match with Grado will be going ahead.


That's a shame, he's never ever missed an ICW event IRRC.


----------



## Real Punk

Is there going too be rematch between Drew and Matt hardy for the ICW belt.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Real Punk said:


> Is there going too be rematch between Drew and Matt hardy for the ICW belt.


I wouldn't hedge my bets on it, it was purely to establish the belt as a World Championship and get ICW some recognition in the US indies.


----------



## Dr S

So just found out I'm going to have to be at work on the Monday after Barramania so won't be able to go anymore as I was traveling up from York and staying over. Anyone on here interested in the ticket ? Its a T-Shirt package one (Large) so you'll get early access aswell. £35 ? which is pretty much cost


----------



## Real Punk

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I wouldn't hedge my bets on it, it was purely to establish the belt as a World Championship and get ICW some recognition in the US indies.


If it does it looks a FWE event.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Brits, Madonna, Karma


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Some little hipster gobshite was giving Jester a load of grief during a match in Newcastle tonight. So Jester said, get in the ring and finish what you were saying or hit me, you can bring your mates. He wouldn't so Jester got right in his face and the lad's arse fell out and then Jester was politely asked to go backstage. It wasn't part of the show.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Some little hipster gobshite was giving Jester a load of grief during a match in Newcastle tonight. So Jester said, get in the ring and finish what you were saying or hit me, you can bring your mates. He wouldn't so Jester got right in his face and the lad's arse fell out and then Jester was politely asked to go backstage. It wasn't part of the show.


Sounds brilliant. Always love when fans shite themselves upon a confrontation with a wrestler.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Some little hipster gobshite was giving Jester a load of grief during a match in Newcastle tonight. So Jester said, get in the ring and finish what you were saying or hit me, you can bring your mates. He wouldn't so Jester got right in his face and the lad's arse fell out and then Jester was politely asked to go backstage. It wasn't part of the show.


Serves the little shit head right. Sit the fuck down.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just watched Friday Night Fights for last week, really good hour again. Surely this is Dallas showing what a TV Product would look like? Anyway, loved Joe Coffey's promos, really want to see him walk out of The Barras as Champion but can't see it.


----------



## safc-scotty

Episode 2 of Fight Club was enjoyable again, doing a good job of balancing of the promos and the in ring stuff. Nice to see Wolfy in the main event, becoming one of my favourites in the short amount of time I've been following the promotion.

Just out of interest, how many matches have been confirmed for Barramania so far? Ones I can think of are...

Joe Coffey vs Galloway
Polo vs Lionheart

Has there been many more announced and if not, what do we think is likely?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Newcastle Card for the 28th this month is finalised by the looks of things, pretty strong. Was hoping we'd get Drew as it's Barramania the next day but fair enough. Get to see some we haven't and a Rematch from the first Newcastle show in Damo vs Joe Coffey which will probably have a clear and clean finish this time. 

Polo Promotions (Jackie Polo & Mark Coffey) (c) vs Global Bollocks (Joe Hendry & Kenny Williams)
Grado vs Kid Fite
Rampage Brown vs Sha Samuels
Damo vs Joe Coffey
The Bucky Boys w/Wee Man vs The 55 (Timm Wylie & Martin Kirby) w/James R Kennedy
Mikey Whiplash vs Liam Thomson w/Carmel
Dickie Divers vs Wolfgang

Still waiting to see some Tommy End, hopefully next time.


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Newcastle Card for the 28th this month is finalised by the looks of things, pretty strong. Was hoping we'd get Drew as it's Barramania the next day but fair enough. Get to see some we haven't and a Rematch from the first Newcastle show in Damo vs Joe Coffey which will probably have a clear and clean finish this time.
> 
> Polo Promotions (Jackie Polo & Mark Coffey) (c) vs Global Bollocks (Joe Hendry & Kenny Williams)
> Grado vs Kid Fite
> Rampage Brown vs Sha Samuels
> Damo vs Joe Coffey
> The Bucky Boys w/Wee Man vs The 55 (Timm Wylie & Martin Kirby) w/James R Kennedy
> Mikey Whiplash vs Liam Thomson w/Carmel
> Dickie Divers vs Wolfgang
> 
> Still waiting to see some Tommy End, hopefully next time.


Newcastle line up does look really strong. I was supposed to be going but my dick of a mate arranged his wedding for the same day so i have to go to that.

Who do people think will be the next challenger for Drews title?

Personally i would like him to feud with Renfrew, I think that feud has a lot more to offer.

I would have Renfrew beat Divers and put him out of action for a while maybe at Shugs house party 2, then have Renfrew win the title at Fear and Lothing 8 and have Divers torment Renfrew with the Brief case for a while.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dallas, Toal and a few other ICW guys have just started following a new Twitter account @spikeTvUK. Obviously Spike USA have a history with putting wrestling on their station, the channel is yet to go live etc. Probably reading too much into it as Dallas said he wanted a national slot but you never know.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Would seem strange for Spike to be re-branding, dropping TNA in the US, then launching a UK station and picking up ICW.

You never can tell...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Would seem strange for Spike to be re-branding, dropping TNA in the US, then launching a UK station and picking up ICW.
> 
> You never can tell...


I'd say it's a possibility


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Well, they're definitely shopping the Friday Night Fightclub show around...


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Dallas, Toal and a few other ICW guys have just started following a new Twitter account @spikeTvUK. Obviously Spike USA have a history with putting wrestling on their station, the channel is yet to go live etc. Probably reading too much into it as Dallas said he wanted a national slot but you never know.


I seen Dallas post something on twitter telling people to tweet them about getting ICW on. So i think its more lobbying them than a sign that a deal has already been made.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone watched Joe Coffey's Interview that's on the On Demand? Well worth watching. Really really pulling for him to get the title at Barramania.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone watched Joe Coffey's Interview that's on the On Demand? Well worth watching. Really really pulling for him to get the title at Barramania.


Is it a shoot interview? Will give it a watch later.


----------



## AOS

bluenoseshf said:


> I seen Dallas post something on twitter telling people to tweet them about getting ICW on. So i think its more lobbying them than a sign that a deal has already been made.


Would be quality for the company, they really deserve it. Would just hope the product wouldn't change any if it ended up on tele.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Only been to a couple of shows and they have been over the last few months.

Wolfgang is a cracking wrestler for such a big guy. I was pleasantly surprised by the all round quality when i went. Even Big Damo could move about better than the majority of big men in the WWE.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

AOS said:


> Is it a shoot interview? Will give it a watch later.


Yeah, It's only 50 minutes but it's kinda like a shoot interview/documentary. Love the production that ICW put into it.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


>


Ah  you fuck


----------



## ChrisK

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone watched Joe Coffey's Interview that's on the On Demand? Well worth watching. Really really pulling for him to get the title at Barramania.


Yeah, it was really REALLY good. I'm excited.



Btw the Jester thing he has done three times now....


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone watched Joe Coffey's Interview that's on the On Demand? Well worth watching. Really really pulling for him to get the title at Barramania.


It was brilliant. The standout part, to me, was him talking about his torn achilles and his return. I was at the show where he made a surprise return and it's the most unbelievable thing I've saw in wrestling. It was even more dramatic when I spoke to him before the show and he was still struggling with the big protective boot on.

The guy is a beast, but he's not winning the title. I do think that he will have it before the end of the year though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Is that DCT reffing early on in this video?


----------



## bluenoseshf

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Is that DCT reffing early on in this video?


In the Polo vs Dallas match? If so yea i think it is.

Whats everyones thoughts for Barramania?

Can Joe win he title?

Will Lionheart finally get his revenge on Polo?

Will the person behind Whiplashes videos be revealed?

Will Renfrew kill Divers?

Also a lot of big names havent got matches yet. No, Kenny Williams, Joe Hendry, Grado, Wolfgang, BT Gunn, Jester, the 55, Noam Dar and Damo


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Left with a spare ticket for the Newcastle show on Saturday after a mate has had to drop out, nightmare.


----------



## It's Yersel!

First time at an ICW event tomorrow in Newcastle, can't wait!


----------



## AOS

Dallas is having a press conference prior to Barramania tomorrow to announce the venue for this years Fear and Loathing, could be interesting.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just got back from Blow in The Cartridge in Newcastle. Very enjoyable show, every match was decent to very good. 

I've no Idea how to post spoiler tags in here but it's already on their Facebook anyway, Bram showed up and joined The 55 after they had screwed Grado out of another win. He got beat down by Kirby, Fite, Wylie before Kenny and Joe Hendry ran in to save him but The 55 got the advantage when Samuels came out IIRC, Noam Dar came to make yet another save after which Bram showed up. Afterward Kennedy challened Grado, Hendry, Williams and Dar to a match against Samuels, Wylie, Fite and Bram tomorrow night.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Just got back from Blow in The Cartridge in Newcastle. Very enjoyable show, every match was decent to very good.
> 
> I've no Idea how to post spoiler tags in here but it's already on their Facebook anyway, Bram showed up and joined The 55 after they had screwed Grado out of another win. He got beat down by Kirby, Fite, Wylie before Kenny and Joe Hendry ran in to save him but The 55 got the advantage when Samuels came out IIRC, Noam Dar came to make yet another save after which Bram showed up. Afterward Kennedy challened Grado, Hendry, Williams and Dar to a match against Samuels, Wylie, Fite and Bram tomorrow night.


Sounds good. Decent numbers crowd wise in Newcastle?

Am looking forward to Barramania tomorrow!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

AOS said:


> Sounds good. Decent numbers crowd wise in Newcastle?
> 
> Am looking forward to Barramania tomorrow!


Aye, it was their biggest England Crowd to date, I'm thinking around 800-1000 people there maybe. Think they'll sell out the o2 academy next time or at least close to.


----------



## It's Yersel!

If you've never attended an ICW show before, make sure you do!
Last night was one of the best nights I can remember, great from start to finish, I've even got a sore throat from signing Joe Hendry's (Global Hero) and Grado's entrance themes.
It was full of highlights, Billy Kirkwood jokingly calling Simon Cassidy a 'Rapist Jeremy Clarkson cunt" in particular was fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Fear and Loathing in November in the SECC! That's a huge step up for them.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Fear and Loathing in November in the SECC! That's a huge step up for them.


It's been booked for a wee while, which is why certain things were done last night.

They have almost 8 months of build ahead of them. They'll need something special.


----------



## safc-scotty

Anyone on here go to Barramania last night? If so, how good was the show (without spoilers)?

Am I right in thinking it will be uploaded to on demand tonight at 9? Edit - never mind, just checked on demand and noticed that it's already up.


----------



## AOS

safc-scotty said:


> Anyone on here go to Barramania last night? If so, how good was the show (without spoilers)?
> 
> Am I right in thinking it will be uploaded to on demand tonight at 9? Edit - never mind, just checked on demand and noticed that it's already up.


Really enjoyed it. Some good moments.


----------



## bluenoseshf

I attended Barramania, some random thoughts.

Thought opening match, was good, although they spend a bit too much wrestling in the crowd at the start. Also at one point Tim Wylie was standing in the wrong corner for a good 2 min, while everyone one else was outside the ring.

Lionheart vs polo was a strange match, i expected Lionheart to have a massive comeback halfway through but it never really happened. Also the crowd seem to be massively pro Polo which was suprising considering he was mocking a man having his neck broke for a good 6 months.

Renfrew vs Divers was good and they ending although could be seen a mile off was still pretty good.

The unveiling of Mikey Whiplashs torrmentor was again well done, although i had this spoiled for me a few weeks ago by a throwaway comment a few weeks ago.

The Main event was good, although there seemed to be a little bit lacking. Hopefully Drew will be on a lot of the tour shows so there is some build for his next feud.

Glad the idiots who throw drinks are being delt with quickly and properly. There is no excuse for it at all. I dont know what the person hopes to achieve by doing this.

At the end of the show when the mic came flying into the crowd, i thought i would do a good deed by retrieving it and handing it to the sound desk at the back of the hall. 5 other people went for it and security starting going mental. Think some of the people ended up fighting. Lesson learned, dont try and be a hero.

Overall a good show, not quiet up to the standard of F&L 7 but still in my top 3.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Overall a good show, not quiet up to the standard of F&L 7 but still in my top 3.


The shows are seem to be ruined by the people who just turn up to get steaming and sing along to Grado's entrance. I'm half dreading the SECC show because of it.

The show was great overall. Although, I thought it was funny how they slated Wrestlemania at the start of the show only to go on to almost parody the layout of a Wrestlemania card.

I'm bored of the NAK, I was bored of the NAK last year and I will be bored by them everytime I see them. Brilliant as individuals who have done nothing of real significance as a group. Was gutted when the inevitable turn came but, I am glad to see Dickie out on his own though, because he's a hell of a talent.

Jack Jester turned up in the crowd for the main event, which seemed to distract a few hundred people from what was one of the better wrestling matches to have taken place in ICW.

The show was very much booked with the SECC in mind, I imagine.

I expect to see; The 55 vs ICW, NAK vs Legion, Joe Coffey vs Red Lightning and the Rise of Polo Promotions featuring at F&L8. I'd assume we get Jester back before then, but who knows.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The shows are seem to be ruined by the people who just turn up to get steaming and sing along to Grado's entrance. I'm half dreading the SECC show because of it.
> 
> The show was great overall. Although, I thought it was funny how they slated Wrestlemania at the start of the show only to go on to almost parody the layout of a Wrestlemania card.
> 
> I'm bored of the NAK, I was bored of the NAK last year and I will be bored by them everytime I see them. Brilliant as individuals who have done nothing of real significance as a group. Was gutted when the inevitable turn came but, I am glad to see Dickie out on his own though, because he's a hell of a talent.
> 
> Jack Jester turned up in the crowd for the main event, which seemed to distract a few hundred people from what was one of the better wrestling matches to have taken place in ICW.
> 
> The show was very much booked with the SECC in mind, I imagine.
> 
> I expect to see; The 55 vs ICW, NAK vs Legion, Joe Coffey vs Red Lightning and the Rise of Polo Promotions featuring at F&L8. I'd assume we get Jester back before then, but who knows.


I know what you mean but it happens at most things once they become popular, its an unavoidable occurance in scotland. Just glad the security seem to deal with quickly to try and nip it in the bud.

Hopefully this change will give them a bit focus, idealy if they are going to be taken seriously as a threat one of them needs to win the title.

I hope the build starts for F&L now, I would assume Drew is going to be champion, so a credible challenger needs to be established. Preferably one with good mic skills to carry it when drew cant be here. As good as a wrestler as Joe Coffey is, his mike skills are pretty poor.


What numbers do you think they will get at the SECC? I doubt it will sell out but i think they will do about 2500-3500 tickets, which would still be amazing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just got done watching Barramania, really enjoyed it. I'll agree a lot of the booking seems to be with F&L VIII in mind. I loved the main event, one of the best matches I've ever seen. Thought it was odd how BT Gunn seemed to debut a new darker persona only for him to reform The NAK later in the Night with Renfrew and Wolfgang which had been on the card for months. Interested to see how the storyline with The 55 plays out. Also wondering why they didn't show Jester being in the crowd then?

Also to add to the people turning up just to get pissed and sing Grado's theme, that happened a little bit in Newcastle when a few people started throwing pints at the ring when The 55 introduced Bram as a member. Then there was a group of people who were clearly dressed for a night on the town in the front row who did daft stuff like stealing the steel chair and taking it in the crowd and one of them hopped the barriers when Grado and the rest of team ICW were getting beat down but security dealt with them straight away. The bloke had been starting on the heels all night, or at least trying to.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> I know what you mean but it happens at most things once they become popular, its an unavoidable occurance in scotland. Just glad the security seem to deal with quickly to try and nip it in the bud.
> 
> Hopefully this change will give them a bit focus, idealy if they are going to be taken seriously as a threat one of them needs to win the title.
> 
> I hope the build starts for F&L now, I would assume Drew is going to be champion, so a credible challenger needs to be established. Preferably one with good mic skills to carry it when drew cant be here. As good as a wrestler as Joe Coffey is, his mike skills are pretty poor.
> 
> 
> What numbers do you think they will get at the SECC? I doubt it will sell out but i think they will do about 2500-3500 tickets, which would still be amazing.


I think that they'll sell it out. They have certain things up their sleeve. I expect celebrity involvement in The 55 angle.

Joe Coffey is great on the mic, he's just not really channeled it that well in ICW. That last promo they shot backstage at Newcastle was fucking excellent, though.

I wonder if they'll give Jester his rematch at F&L and win the title back, especially if Drew goes through everyone on the roster... unless it's Del Rio.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Blow In The Cartrige is now available on demand. Hoping we get another episode of Friday Night Fight Club tonight as there wasn't one last week.


----------



## Dr S

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Also to add to the people turning up just to get pissed and sing Grado's theme, that happened a little bit in Newcastle when a few people started throwing pints at the ring when The 55 introduced Bram as a member. Then there was a group of people who were clearly dressed for a night on the town in the front row who did daft stuff like stealing the steel chair and taking it in the crowd and one of them hopped the barriers when Grado and the rest of team ICW were getting beat down but security dealt with them straight away. The bloke had been starting on the heels all night, or at least trying to.


oh god i had the pleasure to be stood next to them all night, the guy was obsessed with trying to attack kennedy and one of the lasses kept spilling her drink on me and they where chanting unfunny unconnected stuff all night they where doing me head in they clearly had no knowlage of ICW and refered to mikey whiplash as a old shit raven wannabe. really hoped he would have been kicked out for jumping the barrier (he'd followed the fight around the venue and was at the wrong side)


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dr S said:


> oh god i had the pleasure to be stood next to them all night, the guy was obsessed with trying to attack kennedy and one of the lasses kept spilling her drink on me and they where chanting unfunny unconnected stuff all night they where doing me head in they clearly had no knowlage of ICW and refered to mikey whiplash as a old shit raven wannabe. really hoped he would have been kicked out for jumping the barrier (he'd followed the fight around the venue and was at the wrong side)


I wish he'd got to the Heels to be honest.


----------



## AOS

bluenoseshf said:


> What numbers do you think they will get at the SECC? I doubt it will sell out but i think they will do about 2500-3500 tickets, which would still be amazing.


I homestly expect it to be at least 4500, but a sell out would not surprise me one bit. Which would be amazing. 
Only have to look at the various shows they're running in England a well, I think they'll attract a good number who will travel from down South boosting the numbers. Not to mention, I think they could have probably sold the last Fear and Loathing show at the Barralands about 2 times over, and that attendance would have been around the 1,800-900 mark. I expect they'll also potentially bring in a big indy star or two as well.


----------



## Dannylad777

I went to the barrowlands last week. It was my first show and well worth it. Some of the so called fans just need to show some respect. Thank god the people around me were decent people. My favorite match was the main event it was really good even though drew won. I just got my ticket for F&L Which cost £50 so worth it as you get meet some of the wrestler this time. We'll worth the 8 hour journey.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

They announced that Fear and Loathing 8 at the SECC is all standing.

Fuck that.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They announced that Fear and Loathing 8 at the SECC is all standing.
> 
> Fuck that.


Was considering going to it but it'll be up to Watch 24 hours later and it isn't hard to avoid Spoilers for their shows.


----------



## AOS

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They announced that Fear and Loathing 8 at the SECC is all standing.
> 
> Fuck that.


It would have been good to get a nice mix. 65% standing, the rest sitting or something similar. Anymore and you risk effecting the atmosphere imo. I'd always want to be standing personally, even if it does potentially effect my view of the action.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Was considering going to it but it'll be up to Watch 24 hours later and it isn't hard to avoid Spoilers for their shows.


To be fair a massive difference to watching on demand than being there live and in person. More so ICW than any other wrestling i've been at.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

AOS said:


> To be fair a massive difference to watching on demand than being there live and in person. More so ICW than any other wrestling i've been at.


Well they've been to Newcastle 3 times in the last 10 months give or take so It's not like I don't get a chance to see a show. I just don't fancy spending money on accommodation, travel plus food and drink to only get to see parts of a show and watch most of it on a screen when I can watch it at my own leisure a short while after the show for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

AOS said:


> It would have been good to get a nice mix. 65% standing, the rest sitting or something similar. Anymore and you risk effecting the atmosphere imo. I'd always want to be standing personally, even if it does potentially effect my view of the action.


Dallas has said that they're looking into getting some seating.

They should have realised with the Barra's that 1600 is already pushing it for standing no matter how much they raise the ring, they still spend time fighing in the crowd.

Dallas, Grado and Drew were in the SECC during the Commonwealth games and assumed they'd be looking to use a similar setup.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Well they've been to Newcastle 3 times in the last 10 months give or take so It's not like I don't get a chance to see a show. I just don't fancy spending money on accommodation, travel plus food and drink to only get to see parts of a show and watch most of it on a screen when I can watch it at my own leisure a short while after the show for a lot cheaper.


I wasn't having a go mate, more than a legit reason. Was just making the point, will be a great night anc potentially a great weekend for those who were to travel up to Glasgow for it.


----------



## AOS

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Dallas has said that they're looking into getting some seating.
> 
> They should have realised with the Barra's that 1600 is already pushing it for standing no matter how much they raise the ring, they still spend time fighing in the crowd.
> 
> Dallas, Grado and Drew were in the SECC during the Commonwealth games and assumed they'd be looking to use a similar setup.


I agree, I think having some seating would be a very good idea. Although hope the never get rid of having a good number on the floor being able to stand, no matter the venue.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

AOS said:


> I wasn't having a go mate, more than a legit reason. Was just making the point, will be a great night anc potentially a great weekend for those who were to travel up to Glasgow for it.


I know you didn't mean anything by it, just that was my reasoning. If there is seating then I will think about making the travel up if friends fancy it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

AOS said:


> I agree, I think having some seating would be a very good idea. Although hope the never get rid of having a good number on the floor being able to stand, no matter the venue.


They need to find a venue/setup where they can have 1000 on the floor with tiered seating.

Too many cunts are attending the bigger events for an event to go by without any trouble. Trouble that arises from the standing situation.

People have compared the shows to the vibes of ECW at the ECW Arena. An Arena that had plenty of seating.

I'd say that at least half the crowd at Barramania watched the show in the screens, which isn't what you pay for.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

PROGRESS get a good vocal crowd and atmosphere and that's only 700 people with a mix of sitting and standing, It's doable.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> PROGRESS get a good vocal crowd and atmosphere and that's only 700 people with a mix of sitting and standing, It's doable.


The real issue with ICW is that it's not the same atmosphere since it moved away from the Garage.

I don't think the aim should be to get that back, either.

I won't be buying tickets for F&L8 until I'm sure of the seating situation anyway.

In other news, the image they posted today was pretty great. Irn-Jew back from the dead this summer.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Looks like ICW have done quite well tickets wise tonight in Nottingham and they are running against WWE as well.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Looks like ICW have done quite well tickets wise tonight in Nottingham and they are running against WWE as well.


Good to hear. The card looks great tbh, very bold running against WWE on the same night in a new city.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I've no Idea how to post spoiler tags on here but they posted it on Facebook last night anyway. 

Jester turned up in Nottingham last night, very surprised by that If I'm honest. Would have thought he'd have made his proper return in Glasgow.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I've no Idea how to post spoiler tags on here but they posted it on Facebook last night anyway.
> 
> Jester turned up in Nottingham last night, very surprised by that If I'm honest. Would have thought he'd have made his proper return in Glasgow.


If he turned up in Glasgow and beat down Drew and Grado he'd have been cheered.

Better to have it away from Glasgow if he's gonna be a heel.

Also, they need to start doing 'big' things outside of the Glasgow shows to peak the interest of more people.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> If he turned up in Glasgow and beat down Drew and Grado he'd have been cheered.
> 
> Better to have it away from Glasgow if he's gonna be a heel.
> 
> Also, they need to start doing 'big' things outside of the Glasgow shows to peak the interest of more people.


You have a point about the Glasgow crowds, I'll never understand the Chris Renfrew and NAK love.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> You have a point about the Glasgow crowds, I'll never understand the Chris Renfrew and NAK love.


I got it at first, for the diehards and original core group of fans. I'm more than bored of the seething shoot promos that Renfrew cuts. He's good, but I feel that it's stale.

Even more so when the NAK have been back together for so long and achieved very little. Card Subject to Change? Not very much change.

They held the tag titles for a couple of brief periods and fucked over main event guys without ever gaining any real traction.

If anything, I think it's stopped BT Gunn from truly shining like he should have done by now.

And... there's Danny Hope just gone and won the Zero-G title. Very random.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I got it at first, for the diehards and original core group of fans. I'm more than bored of the seething shoot promos that Renfrew cuts. He's good, but I feel that it's stale.
> 
> Even more so when the NAK have been back together for so long and achieved very little. Card Subject to Change? Not very much change.
> 
> They held the tag titles for a couple of brief periods and fucked over main event guys without ever gaining any real traction.
> 
> If anything, I think it's stopped BT Gunn from truly shining like he should have done by now.
> 
> And... there's Danny Hope just gone and won the Zero-G title. Very random.


Just seen that, think it's odd also. If anyone you'd have thought that Girvan was next in line.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I got it at first, for the diehards and original core group of fans. I'm more than bored of the seething shoot promos that Renfrew cuts. He's good, but I feel that it's stale.
> 
> Even more so when the NAK have been back together for so long and achieved very little. Card Subject to Change? Not very much change.
> 
> They held the tag titles for a couple of brief periods and fucked over main event guys without ever gaining any real traction.
> 
> If anything, I think it's stopped BT Gunn from truly shining like he should have done by now.
> 
> And... there's Danny Hope just gone and won the Zero-G title. Very random.


I think the danny hope thing is one of 2 things:

a) It was just for a title change on one of the tour shows to show that anything can happen on these shows and they are not just phoning it in. (Was going to say for a home town star winning but turns out Danny Hope isnt from Liverpool, does he have any special attachment to the city?)

b) He is a transition champion to get the title from Kenny to Joe (the number one contender) without them fighting again and so they can both remain face.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> I think the danny hope thing is one of 2 things:
> 
> a) It was just for a title change on one of the tour shows to show that anything can happen on these shows and they are not just phoning it in. (Was going to say for a home town star winning but turns out Danny Hope isnt from Liverpool, does he have any special attachment to the city?)
> 
> b) He is a transition champion to get the title from Kenny to Joe (the number one contender) without them fighting again and so they can both remain face.


I'm just glad that title is off of Williams. Beyond the gimmick, he's got a hell of a long way to go.

I think it may be going to Hendry in the near future, ICW will want him to have held a title before he signs for WWE in the near future...

The other part of it is having Danny Hope as an ICW regular going forward, considering he's started using the 'Tassletastic' gimmick, which is purely a solo gimmick separate from 'The Models'. A great hand to have younger guys work against.

Girvan will be in the hunt at some point as well, but he really needs to develop a character soon. Being a ridiculously talented wrestler just isn't enough these days, sadly.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

And your new, ICW Zero G Champion, Stevie Boy! :| Not something I'm against as he is a great talent but it makes the change to Danny Hope a week ago a bit pointless.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> And your new, ICW Zero G Champion, Stevie Boy! :| Not something I'm against as he is a great talent but it makes the change to Danny Hope a week ago a bit pointless.


Just a quick way to get the title off of Williams to another babyface. No idea what the plans could be going forward, which is maybe for the best.


----------



## Dannylad777

They should do a ladder match for zero g title. With danny hope,lewis girvan,Stevie boy,Kenny Williams. That could be a 5star match with lots of cool spits.


----------



## BoundForMania

Are they still trying to get on TV haven't followe ICW sine the Drew v Jester match


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dannylad777 said:


> They should do a ladder match for zero g title. With danny hope,lewis girvan,Stevie boy,Kenny Williams. That could be a 5star match with lots of cool spits.


I could be doing with the Zero-G title being highlighted in high-profile singles matches, instead. It's something that's been missing since Williams first won the title.

I'm not counting the match with Hendry on the development show as high profile.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

This isn't a criticism but ICW's smaller ring seems to break quite often at shows. The ropes will just ping off at some point when someone runs them or takes a buckle. Is the smaller ring just a bit shite or is it because it gets used more often it seems that way? Because I rarely ever see it happen at other shows that use similar sized rings.


----------



## Dr S

They've moved to a 16x16 ring now havent they ? certainty looked bigger at the London show, just about to head on down to the wrong side of Yorkshire now for the Sheffield show, card looks amazing and Joe Coffey, Mark Coffey and Kirby have just tweeted that they're going to be there even though they're not on the card which should be interesting. Hope Whiplash is okay, a friend of mine was at the Motherwell show last night where he took on Tommy End and apparently he was knocked out and had to be taken away in an Ambulance.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Dr S said:


> They've moved to a 16x16 ring now havent they ? certainty looked bigger at the London show, just about to head on down to the wrong side of Yorkshire now for the Sheffield show, card looks amazing and Joe Coffey, Mark Coffey and Kirby have just tweeted that they're going to be there even though they're not on the card which should be interesting. Hope Whiplash is okay, a friend of mine was at the Motherwell show last night where he took on Tommy End and apparently he was knocked out and had to be taken away in an Ambulance.


Mikey tweeted he had the all clear from the hospital. Dude has been damn near killing himself over the last couple of shows. Both in Birmingham and London. Isn't he wrestling Renfrew tonight at Sheffield? Super jealous of you seeing that. Hopefully Renfrew gets his arse handed to him.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

This and Grado vs Bram on the card so far, should be a good show to watch once it's up on on demand. Also the thought of Rhino vs Bram at some point captures the imagination.


----------



## Dr S

Cracking show last night. Was an odd crowd though, they seemed really into it but didnt seem to know any of the standard ICW chants. No 'Its your fault' (replaced by chanting Tiny Simon at him all night after a throw away line in Billy Kirkwoods warm up), no 'here we, here we ...' no 'kenny is the bollocks' no 'he's a wrestler' etc.
Whiplash wasn't there but there where still some great matches. Stevie Boy v Williams, BT Gunn v Jester and Drew v Tommy End all stood out to me but there wasn't a bad match all night, some great comedy in the four way as well (Thompson was replaced by Kirby with no explanation given)


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Whippy was fine. He just got caught a belter by Tommy in Motherwell. Hospital/Ambulance was a precaution and he'll be taking it easy for a while.

Most of the ICW chants are shitey and very inside jokey. The Joe Coffey chant being the worst culprit, why start a chant that you can't actually finish without falling into silence?


----------



## X-Train

Enjoyed the show on Sunday in Sheffield, agree Dr S, enthusiastic crowd and there was some unusual chants. Im guessing this may be due to it being a lot of peoples first ICW show. There was someone stood near me who was complaining all night, the complaints mainly was in regards to the fans including that fans were doing the "right chants", complaining that people were cheering for Grado (think his comment was fucking casuals) and mocking fans who had WWE shirts. We should be embracing new fans into the British wrestling scene to help it grow not trying to put them off by being an arse towards them.

Dallas tweeted earlier that they would return to sheffield before end of the year, wonder when the next england tour will be announced?


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Loved the coffee doc on demand 

He won't be in britwres for much longer


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

X-Train said:


> Enjoyed the show on Sunday in Sheffield, agree Dr S, enthusiastic crowd and there was some unusual chants. Im guessing this may be due to it being a lot of peoples first ICW show. There was someone stood near me who was complaining all night, the complaints mainly was in regards to the fans including that fans were doing the "right chants", complaining that people were cheering for Grado (think his comment was fucking casuals) and mocking fans who had WWE shirts. We should be embracing new fans into the British wrestling scene to help it grow not trying to put them off by being an arse towards them.
> 
> Dallas tweeted earlier that they would return to sheffield before end of the year, wonder when the next england tour will be announced?


I imagine they'll tour in the build up to the SECC show.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

They'll likely tour around September/October time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> They'll likely tour around September/October time.


Gutted because I'll probably be in Australia at that time. If this is the case looks like I'll be making a trip to Glasgow


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They need to find a venue/setup where they can have 1000 on the floor with tiered seating.
> 
> Too many cunts are attending the bigger events for an event to go by without any trouble. Trouble that arises from the standing situation.
> 
> People have compared the shows to the vibes of ECW at the ECW Arena. An Arena that had plenty of seating.
> 
> I'd say that at least half the crowd at Barramania watched the show in the screens, which isn't what you pay for.





Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The real issue with ICW is that it's not the same atmosphere since it moved away from the Garage.
> 
> I don't think the aim should be to get that back, either.
> 
> I won't be buying tickets for F&L8 until I'm sure of the seating situation anyway.
> 
> In other news, the image they posted today was pretty great. Irn-Jew back from the dead this summer.


I <3 you man, you speak my language.

I can't believe I almost missed out on the Garage show this weekend, so annoyed at myself as I practically gave away tickets to F&L, Square Go and Barramania.


I enjoy the ABC for the most part, but the Garage has always been my favourite. Barrowlands I'm not convinced on and I haven't bought my ticket for SECC yet. Don't know if I will.

Got my Maryhill / Waynestock ticket though, fuck yeah. There's Something About Maryhill was immense last time.


----------



## ChrisK

SuperSaucySausages said:


> This isn't a criticism but ICW's smaller ring seems to break quite often at shows. The ropes will just ping off at some point when someone runs them or takes a buckle. Is the smaller ring just a bit shite or is it because it gets used more often it seems that way? Because I rarely ever see it happen at other shows that use similar sized rings.


Liverpool was the last we will see of that ring.


Speaking of - Liverpool was immense, as was last year. Easily my favourite non-Glasgow crowd. Edinburgh, Newcastle and London can be hit and miss but Liverpool is 10/10 so far. Even the shite chanting during Whippy / Dar as the crowd came around by the end.



Here mate - what's your thoughts on the state of the women's "division" in ICW nowadays?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> Liverpool was the last we will see of that ring.
> 
> 
> Speaking of - Liverpool was immense, as was last year. Easily my favourite non-Glasgow crowd. Edinburgh, Newcastle and London can be hit and miss but Liverpool is 10/10 so far. Even the shite chanting during Whippy / Dar as the crowd came around by the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Here mate - what's your thoughts on the state of the women's "division" in ICW nowadays?


Good talents not used enough, Carmel is a miss.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Sooooo, thoughts on Stevie Boy and Kay Lee Ray turning Heel and joining The NAK? Kinda sick of The NAK to be honest but it's freshened up quite a bit just sick of always seeing Renfrew getting out of matches with all the interferences.


----------



## ChrisK

He didn't get out of his match with Divers 

That was top-to-bottom one of the best shows in a long long time. A tale of two halves though. First half was a non-stop rollercoaster ride, the second half was a bit more talky-talky, set up future shows deal, the main event actually sucked the atmosphere out of the place by the time they jumped the barriers because we all knew it was the same match as always and Drew would retain. Mikey Whiplash took a sick and frankly stupid bump off the top through a table to the concrete. Wasn't the match for it imo. Especially given his legit concussion the previous week.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> He didn't get out of his match with Divers
> 
> That was top-to-bottom one of the best shows in a long long time. A tale of two halves though. First half was a non-stop rollercoaster ride, the second half was a bit more talky-talky, set up future shows deal, the main event actually sucked the atmosphere out of the place by the time they jumped the barriers because we all knew it was the same match as always and Drew would retain. Mikey Whiplash took a sick and frankly stupid bump off the top through a table to the concrete. Wasn't the match for it imo. Especially given his legit concussion the previous week.


Dammit, I was gonna wait to see that match in the hope he'd win and Whiplash is a nutter.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Crazy. The UK scene seems to be taking off, I noticed we have a UK wrestling TV show on free view on a weekend now for the first time in years. 
Not much going on in Manchester/Leeds (where I am) it seems tho.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I kinda get Stevie and KLR joining the NAK, It won't garner heat from the smarktastic ICW core though.

Just a bit nonplussed about Darkside not being in NAK with no significant announcement... unless I missed it.

It really seems like the build to F&L8 will be Scottish folk(Polo Promotions?) against The 55, Some incarnation of Legion vs NAK and obviously whoever is gonna feud with Drew.

Does everyone think that the Bucky Boys are done? Any chance that this is how they get LKS properly into ICW? 

I really cant wait to see Damo take on Drew. Probably the first guy he'll have fought since WWE that out-matches him physically.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Am I the only one who rolled my eyes at KLR and Stevie Boy joining NAK? Just seems like we've got everyone and their Mom wanting in on that faction at the minute and it's dragging for me. I don't know - 'card subject to change' doubt it. It's same old shit. Doesn't help that I don't really rate Renfrew very highly, I just kinda think he rides off of BT Gunn who is pretty damn decent.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

tylermoxreigns said:


> Am I the only one who rolled my eyes at KLR and Stevie Boy joining NAK? Just seems like we've got everyone and their Mom wanting in on that faction at the minute and it's dragging for me. I don't know - 'card subject to change' doubt it. It's same old shit. Doesn't help that I don't really rate Renfrew very highly, I just kinda think he rides off of BT Gunn who is pretty damn decent.


I feel the same way to be honest, I wouldn't say Renfrew is bad just a bit overrated by the ICW Hardcore/Smark fans.



thevaliumkid said:


> Crazy. The UK scene seems to be taking off, I noticed we have a UK wrestling TV show on free view on a weekend now for the first time in years.
> Not much going on in Manchester/Leeds (where I am) it seems tho.


Leeds has UKWE who have their first show this weekend, and Tidal run Leeds uni just about every other month. You've also got Futureshock Wrestling in Manchester. All available on Facebook if you search for them.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> Am I the only one who rolled my eyes at KLR and Stevie Boy joining NAK? Just seems like we've got everyone and their Mom wanting in on that faction at the minute and it's dragging for me. I don't know - 'card subject to change' doubt it. It's same old shit. Doesn't help that I don't really rate Renfrew very highly, I just kinda think he rides off of BT Gunn who is pretty damn decent.


NAK has more than run it's course. It's essentially been going in some incarnation or another since ICW started back up in 2010.

I just really hope that they build many things to end at F&L this year.

They have 3/4 stables at this stage. TNA will be getting jealous.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Shug's Hoose Party II is shaping up to be an absolute cracker of a show. 



Big Damo vs Drew Galloway (c)- ICW World Heavyweight Championship
Grado vs Bram
Wolfgang vs Rhino
Sha Samuels vs Joe Coffey

I'm guessing we'll get Davey Boy going up against one of the NAK and a Tag Title match in there somewhere probably and a Zero G title match hopefully if they don't do Stevie vs Davey. Probably see 2 members of The 55 up against Polo Promotions?


----------



## Real Punk

Will ICW ever come too Aberdeen.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Real Punk said:


> Will ICW ever come too Aberdeen.


They already have haven't they? Or was it Dundee?


----------



## ChrisK

Dundee a few times.

I was wondering about Darkside too, given he was on the same bloody card, but Renfrew put up on Facebook "who said he's left" so..... who the fuck knows!!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Dundee a few times.
> 
> I was wondering about Darkside too, given he was on the same bloody card, but Renfrew put up on Facebook "who said he's left" so..... who the fuck knows!!


He also did say that the NAK were a family of 5 now. Maybe should make his mind up.

I get the impression that they're trying so hard to make the NAK properly heel and it's just not working.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So they're doing a charity show and letting kids in, interesting. Just hope that their hardcore, day 1 faithful "smarks" don't go in there chanting all the obscenities they usually do. Which normally I have no qualms about as it's an 18+ show more often than not.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Im a bit annoyed at the lack of explanation in ICW in general. Saying this i havent watched many of the tour shows so maybe ive missed it but if im right they havent explained:

Why Wolfgang joined the NAK.
Why BT Gunn targeted Whiplash
Why Jack Jester came back and attacked Drew even tho they shook hands at the end of their match.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Im a bit annoyed at the lack of explanation in ICW in general. Saying this i havent watched many of the tour shows so maybe ive missed it but if im right they havent explained:
> 
> Why Wolfgang joined the NAK.
> Why BT Gunn targeted Whiplash
> Why Jack Jester came back and attacked Drew even tho they shook hands at the end of their match.


It's a bit like being annoyed at missing weeks of Raw and wondering why Fandango is face and back to his old music, bit of a weak thing to be annoyed about.

Wolfgang and BT's feud was much like BT and Renfrew's feud. BT was trying to open Wolfgang's eyes. He did and he joined the NAK.

I haven't seen or heard an explanation about BT and Whippy, but Whippy as a part of Legion were feuding with the NAK at one point.


----------



## scott1995

SuperSaucySausages said:


> So they're doing a charity show and letting kids in, interesting. Just hope that their hardcore, day 1 faithful "smarks" don't go in there chanting all the obscenities they usually do. Which normally I have no qualms about as it's an 18+ show more often than not.


First post on here; 

But I think it will be just as normal, personally. Looking forward to the event!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Was going to post on here when Dallas said that Red had lost control of F&L8 and that he'd be replaced by a Legend and it was going to be Foley because he'd mentioned on Lionheart's Podcast that he'd been in touch wanting to do something with ICW. Good move, gets some more international attention hopefully. Would be cool to get Fozzy invloved with something down the road as Triple G Music are the ones that book their UK tours as well apparently.


----------



## Dannylad777

Can not wait for this. Hopefully we're able to meet him with the vip package.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So fucking pissed I'm not gonna be able to see the Foley thing...... Fucking Australia and travelling :no:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Shug's Hoose Party II is shaping up to be a great card. 
*


Match Card

Big Damo vs Drew Galloway (c)- ICW World Heavyweight Championship

Chris Renfrew vs Dickie Divers - Ladder Match For The Square Go Briefcase

Grado vs Bram

Wolfgang vs Rhino

‘The East End Butcher’ Sha Samuels vs ‘Iron Man’ Joe Coffey

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It's a cool announcement indeed. Will bring eyes.

I just wish they'd add some seating.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's a cool announcement indeed. Will bring eyes.
> 
> I just wish they'd add some seating.


It's the only thing that's putting me off from going.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Is the secc the hydro?


----------



## Braylyt

Met a Scottish fella in the Dam last week and he didn't knew Drew McIntyre.


RIP Scotland's ISEC


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

http://www.insanewrestling.co.uk/news/stories/Womens_Championship_Tournament/

It's a thumbs up from me.


----------



## AOS

Bobryderswebcam said:


> Is the secc the hydro?


No different places, although they're next to each other. Hydro is a new arena which holds around 13,000. SECC has a few 'halls' in it. The one ICW are using holds around 6,000. 
If ICW continues to grow as it is, and gets a TV deal I can see the Hydro happening in a year or two!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> http://www.insanewrestling.co.uk/news/stories/Womens_Championship_Tournament/
> 
> It's a thumbs up from me.


Fucking yes! Love this... About time. :clap Funny me and my brother were talking not too long ago at how they should expand their gold as they've grown considerably as a company. 

Nice idea to start with a tournament, can introduce lots of different female wrestling talent to their audience (for those who don't tend to go outside of Scotland for wrestling) and potentially start some grudge feuds between those ladies who don't get anywhere near the title.


----------



## Dannylad777

AOS said:


> No different places, although they're next to each other. Hydro is a new arena which holds around 13,000. SECC has a few 'halls' in it. The one ICW are using holds around 6,000.
> If ICW continues to grow as it is, and gets a TV deal I can see the Hydro happening in a year or two!


Thanks for info. Going be my 2nd time to Glasgow. Going make a weekend of it as it's Really far away from me. hopefully rangers play on that weekend as its not far from secc.  I So hope they change grado to a heel at the secc be the right place for it as grado is getting boring now.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> Fucking yes! Love this... About time. :clap Funny me and my brother were talking not too long ago at how they should expand their gold as they've grown considerably as a company.
> 
> Nice idea to start with a tournament, can introduce lots of different female wrestling talent to their audience *(for those who don't tend to go outside of Scotland for wrestling)* and potentially start some grudge feuds between those ladies who don't get anywhere near the title.


I dunno what that's meant to mean, but there's a fairly brilliant womens only promotion in Glasgow with a good level of competitor already.

I suspect that there will be some talent from down south plus Layla Rose. Expect most of it to be made from the Scottish scene. 

Considering that Carmel, Viper, Nikki Storm & Sami Jayne have been featured in storylines recently, I expect those 4 in the tournament. Hopefully Carmel returns alongside those who've graced ICW before, Owens twins and Courtney among them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I dunno what that's meant to mean, but there's a fairly brilliant womens only promotion in Glasgow with a good level of competitor already.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that there will be some talent from down south plus Layla Rose. Expect most of it to be made from the Scottish scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that Carmel, Viper, Nikki Storm & Sami Jayne have been featured in storylines recently, I expect those 4 in the tournament. Hopefully Carmel returns alongside those who've graced ICW before, Owens twins and Courtney among them.



Didn't mean against the women's talent, I meant about broadening titles as the company is going from strength to strength. Definitely aware of the strong women's scene in ICW (KLR and Carmel are two that most definitely can hold their own without a shadow of a doubt) and around the UK as whole. Nice to give them another prize to vie for is all 

Also are you talking about Fierce Females here or something else? FF has a pretty tight connection with ICW if I'm correct in my thinking? 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It just came across that you were suggesting they'd need to bring in female talent.

Yeah I was referring to FF, the first 2 or 3 shows were ICW branded but it's been a stand alone promotion for almost 2 years.


----------



## AOS

Dannylad777 said:


> Thanks for info. Going be my 2nd time to Glasgow. Going make a weekend of it as it's Really far away from me. hopefully rangers play on that weekend as its not far from secc.  I So hope they change grado to a heel at the secc be the right place for it as grado is getting boring now.


Better going to the other side of the city if football is what you're wantig to see :wink2:


----------



## Dannylad777

AOS said:


> Better going to the other side of the city if football is what you're wantig to see :wink2:


The ibrox is like 10min walk from my hotel plus my girlfriend support them. Hotel for 2nights is 160 :0 still going be worth it


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Just started to get into icw. I knew it existed before but didnt really watch it. Grado is my new favorite wrestler.


Life is a mystery, 
Everyone must stand alone
I hear you call my name
And it feels like home


And he made me a fan of Madonna. 

The icw crowd > pwg & nxt crowds. Didnt really think that was possible. They are ecw levels of epicness.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Has anyone been listening to the ICW Podcasts? They're only 30 minutes long at the most. Listened to them all to kill time when I was on the train today, all very interesting and blur the lines between kayfabe/shoot very well.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

AOS said:


> Better going to the other side of the city if football is what you're wantig to see :wink2:


Plenty of tickets available for any ground in Glasgow anyway.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Has anyone been listening to the ICW Podcasts? They're only 30 minutes long at the most. Listened to them all to kill time when I was on the train today, all very interesting and blur the lines between kayfabe/shoot very well.


Haven't had the chance yet. Disappointed if they are only that long. Christ, I do a longer podcast just bullshitting about wrestling every week haha


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Haven't had the chance yet. Disappointed if they are only that long. Christ, I do a longer podcast just bullshitting about wrestling every week haha


They're worth a listen, they are short but the content is good. I get the feeling they are being used to build up feuds or fill in gaps for people just getting into ICW.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Damo up next on the podcast.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone seen Davey Boy's interview preview on Facebook? :lmao what a fucking idiot.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone seen Davey Boy's interview preview on Facebook? :lmao what a fucking idiot.


That wee clip was brilliant. Canny wait to see more of that.


Listened to Damo on the podcast It was really good, but I just love the guy anyway.

So excited about Whiplash vs Gallagher being announced for the Fringe. They already had the best match I've saw in person, so I expect a lot.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> That wee clip was brilliant. Canny wait to see more of that.
> 
> 
> Listened to Damo on the podcast It was really good, but I just love the guy anyway.
> 
> So excited about Whiplash vs Gallagher being announced for the Fringe. They already had the best match I've saw in person, so I expect a lot.


Just listened to it there, really liked it. He was amazing against Ishii at the weekend in London, going down again in October to see him take on Nakamura.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Just listened to it there, really liked it. He was amazing against Ishii at the weekend in London, going down again in October to see him take on Nakamura.


It might just be a coincidence... but could defo see him ending up in Japan.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It might just be a coincidence... but could defo see him ending up in Japan.



My friends and I were discussing this after the show, we all agreed he'd be brilliant in NJPW they don't really have anyone who's just a big old beast. He'd have some great matches as well.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Well, Dallas alluded to it a few weeks ago...

Lots of ICW footage in tonights Finn Balor package on NXT. Tremendous.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I was kinda sort of but not on NXT as a result...


----------



## It's Yersel!

The fact that ICW's been given so much publicity on NXT is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

http://www.insanewrestling.co.uk/news/stories/Statement_Regarding_BT_Gunn_Mikey_Whiplash_Incident/

Well, there's the first match for Fear & Loathing VIII Booked.


----------



## Dannylad777

SuperSaucySausages said:


> http://www.insanewrestling.co.uk/news/stories/Statement_Regarding_BT_Gunn_Mikey_Whiplash_Incident/
> 
> Well, there's the first match for Fear & Loathing VIII Booked.


Got to be a steel cage match.


----------



## X-Train

Has BT hit a fan? Or was it a plant?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

X-Train said:


> Has BT hit a fan? Or was it a plant?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who knows? I'm sure Kid Fite decided to give some arse from the crowd a teabagging once. :wink2:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dannylad777 said:


> Got to be a steel cage match.


Again? No thanks.

By all accounts someone shoved BT, so he shoved them back.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

X-Train said:


> Has BT hit a fan? Or was it a plant?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


A fan.


----------



## Dannylad777

To be honest the fan should of never thrown a drink at BT but bt shouldn't of reacted as he did. His should of been professional about it


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Again? No thanks.
> 
> By all accounts someone shoved BT, so he shoved them back.


It's on Friday Night Fight Club, BT got swilled with a pint then BT hit the lad. That's how it looked anyway.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Would anyone on here be able to help me find The Bucky Boys' entrance theme?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It's Yersel! said:


> Would anyone on here be able to help me find The Bucky Boys' entrance theme?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone else think/hopeful that these ICW Repeats on BBC3 could be the Beeb testing out for a dedicated ICW Weekly?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone else think/hopeful that these ICW Repeats on BBC3 could be the Beeb testing out for a dedicated ICW Weekly?



I don't see the BBC going all in on them but I expect we will see another episode of IFC later this year.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone else think/hopeful that these ICW Repeats on BBC3 could be the Beeb testing out for a dedicated ICW Weekly?


I think it's more likely that they'll have had an agreement in place to repeat the shows, UK Wide, if they garnered a certain viewership.

ICW, the actual wrestling show, doesn't fit the BBC guidelines.

I don't think they'd compromise what the show is, for the sake of tv.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I think it's more likely that they'll have had an agreement in place to repeat the shows, UK Wide, if they garnered a certain viewership.
> 
> ICW, the actual wrestling show, doesn't fit the BBC guidelines.
> 
> I don't think they'd compromise what the show is, for the sake of tv.


It would be quite the stretch, however who do you think would actually pick them up? Dallas has said he wants it to be a National Station.


----------



## HMecabo

Am I the only one who would need subtitles to follow the docs? I'm not able to understand half of it :/


----------



## Dannylad777

Icw should have a weekly episode. It's better than family guy repeat every night on bbc3


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

HMecabo said:


> Am I the only one who would need subtitles to follow the docs? I'm not able to understand half of it :/


I dinnae ken whit yer on aboot.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

@Dannylad777 will be happy.


----------



## Dannylad777

SuperSaucySausages said:


> @Dannylad777 will be happy.


Getting home from work and seeing this made my day. All ready got 3 other mates coming. Hope they upload the event on demand so I can watch it when I am on the train to Glasgow for fear and loathing VIII


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> It would be quite the stretch, however who do you think would actually pick them up? Dallas has said he wants it to be a National Station.


Well, there was rumours of Spike UK making a play but who knows. As long as it's available on basic freeview it would be a good move.



HMecabo said:


> Am I the only one who would need subtitles to follow the docs? I'm not able to understand half of it :/


Pretty much every tv show has subtitles if you activate them. Even though I'm Scottish, I don't think they're hard to understand... for the most part.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Was about to go to bed for an early night then saw this advertised on Facebook. Pretty excited tbh, don't know much about it but its exciting to see British wrestling on TV again. I cant recall it ever being on TV in my lifetime.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Forgot the replay was tonight, it'll be on Iplayer though?


----------



## Unorthodox

I enjoyed the first series of this but are they going to show events on TV or is it just another documentary programme?


----------



## AOS

Flumpnugget said:


> I enjoyed the first series of this but are they going to show events on TV or is it just another documentary programme?


Its another documentary. The more mainstream attention the company get though, the closer they'll get to a TV deal. Massive second half the year coming up for ICW.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Bought tickets for Newcastle yesterday, just the standard ones, no early entry stuff. It's easy enough to get a decent view in the O2 Academy there. Just a 3 and a bit month wait now.


----------



## Dannylad777

Got 3 t shirt package for the icw in norwich. Should be good times thinking about going to Nottingham one as well. I have all ready got vip tickets for the secc fear and loathing VIII. I wonder how many tickets their will sell. I say 3000 mark which is pretty good


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Will definitely be giving this a watch.


----------



## seannnn

IFC2 is on BBC3 in 16 minutes!


----------



## I Came To Play

Jimmy Corkhill :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I've set Fight Club 2 to record already seen both but will be watching them again. Seeing the previews on Damo's interview, cannot wait for this.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Will definitely be giving this a watch.


Out-fucking-standing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Out-fucking-standing.


Indeed it was, must have been the first ones to watch it as I kept waiting for it to appear after 5:30 :$ Really enjoyed the closing part of the interview particularly.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Indeed it was, must have been the first ones to watch it as I kept waiting for it to appear after 5:30 :$ Really enjoyed the closing part of the interview particularly.


"I was on the same card as Roderick Strong the other day, who gives a fuck?"

Had me in stitches.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

https://twitter.com/LouLou_L8/status/616799494764687360

Sake :lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> https://twitter.com/LouLou_L8/status/616799494764687360
> 
> Sake :lmao


----------



## AOS

Fear and Loathing at the SECC in October has now surpassed the ticket sales of the Barrowlands show, thats around 2,100. With over 3 months to go before this event, can't wait to see what kind of attendance will sho. Going to a great night I think.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

AOS said:


> Fear and Loathing at the SECC in October has now surpassed the ticket sales of the Barrowlands show, thats around 2,100. With over 3 months to go before this event, can't wait to see what kind of attendance will sho. Going to a great night I think.


They sold about 1600 tickets for the Barrowlands shows, 2100 is just the venue concert capacity.

I think they'll hit the 3k mark depending on how things play out over the next 2 months of shows.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Will definitely be giving this a watch.


Gave this a watch on Sunday night. Was actually put together really well. It was nice for them to give Damo a voice. It's worked because I feel a lot more invested in him now than prior to watching (regardless of him being a beast in the ring). Shows the powerful element of a mic.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> Gave this a watch on Sunday night. Was actually put together really well. It was nice for them to give Damo a voice. It's worked because I feel a lot more invested in him now than prior to watching (regardless of him being a beast in the ring). Shows the powerful element of a mic.


He has a brilliant, genuine, story. Makes him really sympathetic as a babyface and hateable as a heel.

Something that wrestling needs to show more of, glad that ICW finally has.


----------



## LaMelo

Did Finn wrestle here before?


----------



## AOS

Ted said:


> Did Finn wrestle here before?


Yes, several times. A lot of the footage on his 2 part package on NXT a few weeks back was at ICW.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Ted said:


> Did Finn wrestle here before?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Ted said:


> Did Finn wrestle here before?


He wrestled 5 or 6 times for ICW, he also held the Zero-G championship for a brief period before signing with WWE last year.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Was at his last ICW Show, just a matter of timing it ended up being in their first Newcastle show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

If some of you havent seen it yet, Fear & Loathing VII is now free to watch on ICW on Demand.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

The Podcast with Dallas is up.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> The Podcast with Dallas is up.


Very decent. Makes a change from the more in character episodes.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Very decent. Makes a change from the more in character episodes.


"Wait till we get on TV, it'll be a fucking disgrace" 

Hoping we get Renfrew on next.


----------



## safc-scotty

Just got through listening to the Dallas Podcast. Love the bloke. 

Never knew about the game but will certainly be looking to check it out when it comes out.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

https://www.facebook.com/joehendrylocalhero/posts/1689485851280491

Fucking hell.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> https://www.facebook.com/joehendrylocalhero/posts/1689485851280491
> 
> Fucking hell.


Jesus Christ, he has a lucky escape! Glad he is okay.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Well, that was a great show last night. Long term storylines and implications, short term stories and threads that ran through the entire show. Brilliant. Also, ending with some of the most logical booking was refreshing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Just got done watching it there, Whiplash looked beyond fucked up, bloke is nails really enjoyed the show. Grado taking the dive off the balcony on to Bram...fucking hell. Was disappointed with the main event but like Taker Tribute Act said the booking made sense. Oh, also Fuck The NAK and Renfrew's antics again.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Did a review of the show on my podcast if anyone is interested.
bit.ly/OHB-ICW


----------



## Mainboy

Was considering heading to one of the festival shows in the next few weeks. What's it all about.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Did a review of the show on my podcast if anyone is interested.
> bit.ly/OHB-ICW


Funnily enough I actually listened to it the other day, thought it was really good.



Mainboy said:


> Was considering heading to one of the festival shows in the next few weeks. What's it all about.







Just go, you'll have one hell of a time.






This was amazing.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Funnily enough I actually listened to it the other day, thought it was really good.


Cheers! Easily the most listened to show so far.

Amazing to think that there's still 16 shows, at least, to go this year.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone got card predictions for Fear & Loathing? We know about the Title Match and the 6 Man Cage Match already. 

*ICW World Heavyweight Championship*

Drew Galloway (c) vs Grado

*6 Man Steel Cage Match*

NAK vs Legion

*ICW Women's Championship Final*

Layla Rose vs Kay Lee Ray

*ICW Zero G Championship - Last Ned Standing*

Stevie Boy (c) vs Davey Boy

*10 Man Tag Match*

*The 55:* Bram, Kid Fite, Sha Samuels, Tim Wylie & Martin Kirby vs *Team ICW:* Noam Dar, Kenny Williams, Joe Hendry, DCT & Viper

*ICW Tag Team Championship*

Polo Promotions (c) vs Red & Jester??

*Grudge Match*

Joe Coffey vs Rhyno

EDIT: Just noticed I left Damo off the card but he'll surely be on, I've got no idea where Divers goes after being robbed of the briefcase. Maybe Jester and Red will form a tag team? There really isn't any tag teams at the moment for me. Layla Rose vs Kay Lee Ray would be Heel against Heel, then again...The NAK could kill a Lion and the ICW Hardcore would still cheer them. Viper is the only real face in the competition I can see going far but I also have her down as having issues with Bram etc.

.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone got card predictions for Fear & Loathing? We know about the Title Match and the 6 Man Cage Match already.
> 
> *ICW World Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> Drew Galloway (c) vs Grado
> 
> *6 Man Steel Cage Match*
> 
> NAK vs Legion
> 
> *ICW Women's Championship Final*
> 
> Layla Rose vs Kay Lee Ray
> 
> *ICW Zero G Championship - Last Ned Standing*
> 
> Stevie Boy (c) vs Davey Boy
> 
> *10 Man Tag Match*
> 
> *The 55:* Bram, Kid Fite, Sha Samuels, Tim Wylie & Martin Kirby vs *Team ICW:* Noam Dar, Kenny Williams, Joe Hendry, DCT & Viper
> 
> *ICW Tag Team Championship*
> 
> Polo Promotions (c) vs Red & Jester??
> 
> *Grudge Match*
> 
> Joe Coffey vs Rhyno
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed I left Damo off the card but he'll surely be on, I've got no idea where Divers goes after being robbed of the briefcase. Maybe Jester and Red will form a tag team? There really isn't any tag teams at the moment for me. Layla Rose vs Kay Lee Ray would be Heel against Heel, then again...The NAK could kill a Lion and the ICW Hardcore would still cheer them. Viper is the only real face in the competition I can see going far but I also have her down as having issues with Bram etc.
> 
> .


That's pretty decent.

Obv we have NAK vs Legion confirmed and Joe/Rhyno & Grado's challenge to the Heavyweight Champ pretty much confirmed.

Interested to see what happens with the women. KLR and Nikki Storm have wrestled the most of the women in ICW. They need to invest a lot of time into it to have the crowd interested, regardless.

I think we get another 2 multi-man matches to stack the card.

The 55 vs Team Scotland, think we may see Frankie Boyle show face to oppose Rab Florence.

Think we may have Damo continue to chase down Red, Drew and Jester as well.

The interplay with Red and all the heels remains interesting though.

Would be even more interesting if Drew is the TNA champ by then...


----------



## Genking48

ICW, The GZRS are coming


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I really don't get the hype/love for them.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I really don't get the hype/love for them.


Must be cool because Stone Cold tweeted them. From fuck all to pseudo stars in a month or 2. See it being roundly shat on here.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Red Lightening is returning to the ring at The Fringe, also will be a rematch of Galloway vs Coffey which was fantastic the first time. Probably one of my favorite ICW Matches since getting into it last year. It's between that and BT Gunn vs Wolfgang Last Man Standing for the best I've seen with Devitt vs Jester at Newcastle just behind it as I saw it live. Hopefully red's return leads to him and Jester forming a tag team @Taker-Tribute-Act alluded to that faction becoming ICW's Four Horsemen with Grado the Dusty Rhodes of the promotion which I agree with, would love to see them add a fourth member to the group and them all end up with the belts, I don't know who though. Mayne Lewis Girvan? He needs something to do and he could be Drew's protege of sorts given the comparisons made between them.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Nice Surprise, In Profile: Mikey Whiplash Part One of Three uploaded recently. Getting that watched before bed tonight


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Nice Surprise, In Profile: Mikey Whiplash Part One of Three uploaded recently. Getting that watched before bed tonight


Loved it and itching for other parts without a doubt. 

As much as I am so damn sick of the NAK (baring BT and the heel turn that I feel Stevie has absolutely sank into nicely) the stuff that is happening with SDS and them at the moment is pretty damn gripping. However I'm really hoping their match doesn't get over shadowed by crazy spot taking at Fear and Loathing. I swear Mikey needs to stop making me feel like I'm damn near enough have a heart attack every single time.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

At least that's Drew vs Grado booked and we can start the hype train for November.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> At least that's Drew vs Grado booked and we can start the hype train for November.


I see Grado has gotten himself a Personal Trainer to get in better shape for it.


----------



## mikey411

Would be interested in seeing their product.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

mikey411 said:


> Would be interested in seeing their product.


Link to their Youtube channel is im my sig mate, they put some matches up for free and ICW On Demand is only £3.75 a month.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I see Grado has gotten himself a Personal Trainer to get in better shape for it.


I really hope that he does. His total lack of stamina is by far his biggest issue.

I'll be honest, it's the only thing that's hooked me into standing up for another show.


----------



## KingRegal

ITTSSSSSS YEEEERRRSSSEEELLLLLL


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So, Are the Black Label just Drew, Red & Jester? My mate said that Sha Samuels joined them or is it just The 55 helping them out?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> So, Are the Black Label just Drew, Red & Jester? My mate said that Sha Samuels joined them or is it just The 55 helping them out?


The Black Label and The 55 are separate but will work together. Really just stems from Red letting The 55 do whatever they want.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Second part of the Whiplash Interview will be up later today.


----------



## It's Yersel!

I've been thinking about that Colt and Grado YouTube argument with Colt demanding to be the challenger in Grado's first defence _next summer_. With that, it is really safe to assume that Renfrew's taking the title on the night of Fear and Loathing VIII and Grado's chase is going to culminate properly in time for that match with Cabana?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Renfrew is going to take an absolute battering at Fear & Loathing in the 6 man cage match (as will everyone else) so I wouldn't say him cashing in is a certainty.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Hello people!

I just got the ICW on demand service. Where should i start? 

Thanks!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Manu_Styles said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I just got the ICW on demand service. Where should i start?
> 
> Thanks!


Shug's House Party
Fear & Loathing VII
Square Go 2015
Barramania
Shug's House Party II
The Fringe Shows from 2015 

That should get you up to date with the current major goings on in ICW, But really just watch as much as you can.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Thanks! I see they have more content apart from show, i though their on demand was like PROGRESS with the shows only but they have some interesting stuff apart from that, looking foward to get up to date and follow the promotion!


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

As a Glaswegian wrestling fan I'm a little ashamed I've never supported ICW. Only seen the BBC/Grado docs & the Colt/Grado stuff on YouTube. It almost looks too good to be true. I'm working most Sundays in fairness. Definitely going to start to make an effort but I always imagine the shows are sold out & I wouldn't like to get in there first & deprive some ICW diehard of a ticket as daft as it sounds. Rightly or wrongly I also imagine it's a bit of a hipster thing around these parts which puts me off a little.

I have a lot of admiration for what they've done though. Glasgow always seemed to me to be a potentially good place for a promotion but when it actually happened it was a huge surprise. Still is.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Beautiful Bobby said:


> As a Glaswegian wrestling fan I'm a little ashamed I've never supported ICW. Only seen the BBC/Grado docs & the Colt/Grado stuff on YouTube. It almost looks too good to be true. I'm working most Sundays in fairness. Definitely going to start to make an effort but I always imagine the shows are sold out & I wouldn't like to get in there first & deprive some ICW diehard of a ticket as daft as it sounds. Rightly or wrongly I also imagine it's a bit of a hipster thing around these parts which puts me off a little.
> 
> I have a lot of admiration for what they've done though. Glasgow always seemed to me to be a potentially good place for a promotion but when it actually happened it was a huge surprise. Still is.


Don't be daft man, "jump on the bandwagon or get run the fuck over" as Mark Dallas would say. You owe it to yourself to go.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Beautiful Bobby said:


> As a Glaswegian wrestling fan I'm a little ashamed I've never supported ICW. Only seen the BBC/Grado docs & the Colt/Grado stuff on YouTube. It almost looks too good to be true. I'm working most Sundays in fairness. Definitely going to start to make an effort but I always imagine the shows are sold out & I wouldn't like to get in there first & deprive some ICW diehard of a ticket as daft as it sounds. Rightly or wrongly I also imagine it's a bit of a hipster thing around these parts which puts me off a little.
> 
> I have a lot of admiration for what they've done though. Glasgow always seemed to me to be a potentially good place for a promotion but when it actually happened it was a huge surprise. Still is.


It's not a hipster thing at all. There are a lot of cunts though.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Also, to the person mentioning the Cabana/Grado segment. It's like you've never watched wrestling. Colt was just motivating Grado, nothing more.

Sure, Cabana will be at the fringe next year as will ICW I assume. Just a little breadcrumb that may lead to nothing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Looks like ICW Will be branching out to Italy soon...


----------



## AOS

Beautiful Bobby said:


> As a Glaswegian wrestling fan I'm a little ashamed I've never supported ICW. Only seen the BBC/Grado docs & the Colt/Grado stuff on YouTube. It almost looks too good to be true. I'm working most Sundays in fairness. Definitely going to start to make an effort but I always imagine the shows are sold out & I wouldn't like to get in there first & deprive some ICW diehard of a ticket as daft as it sounds. Rightly or wrongly I also imagine it's a bit of a hipster thing around these parts which puts me off a little.
> 
> I have a lot of admiration for what they've done though. Glasgow always seemed to me to be a potentially good place for a promotion but when it actually happened it was a huge surprise. Still is.


You should go to Fear and loathing at the SECC as your first show, take the night off. It'll be a night you'll not want to miss, and the best place to start!


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

AOS said:


> You should go to Fear and loathing at the SECC as your first show, take the night off. It'll be a night you'll not want to miss, and the best place to start!


Too late. Bought tickets online for Sunday's show after having one too many unk3 I'm off work so it's as good an event as any to start. Also noticed I'm off for the SECC show so I'll buy a ticket for that too if all goes well.

What times do the shows usually start? Plan to go for a pint or two first.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Beautiful Bobby said:


> Too late. Bought tickets online for Sunday's show after having one too many unk3 I'm off work so it's as good an event as any to start. Also noticed I'm off for the SECC show so I'll buy a ticket for that too if all goes well.
> 
> What times do the shows usually start? Plan to go for a pint or two first.


Things usually kick off about half an hour after doors. No need to queue before-hand, unless you want to be squashed up at the barrier.

I'd usually turn up about 20 to 8 and the queue is pretty much gone.


----------



## AOS

Beautiful Bobby said:


> Too late. Bought tickets online for Sunday's show after having one too many unk3 I'm off work so it's as good an event as any to start. Also noticed I'm off for the SECC show so I'll buy a ticket for that too if all goes well.
> 
> What times do the shows usually start? Plan to go for a pint or two first.


Nice one, doors open at 7, show usually starts around half 7. We usually show up about 10 to 7, once the doors open the line moves pretty fast. 
Try not and let the NAK fan club losers ruin it too much for you, they're the worst part about an otherwise great night out!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Beautiful Bobby said:


> Too late. Bought tickets online for Sunday's show after having one too many unk3 I'm off work so it's as good an event as any to start. Also noticed I'm off for the SECC show so I'll buy a ticket for that too if all goes well.
> 
> What times do the shows usually start? Plan to go for a pint or two first.


Should be a great show, will be catching it when it's uploaded to ICW On Demand.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Looks like Lewis Girvan could indeed be joining The Black Label, if he does then I'm glad he's very good at what he does but we was lacking a purpose. I've already said I'd like to see him as a Protege of sorts to Drew or just The Black Label in general.


----------



## Dannylad777

Less than 500 tickets for icw fear and loathing VIII. Just wow! Well done icw its going be a great night at the secc. Hand down I didn't think icw would even hit 3000 mark but Fairplay Should be a sell out with a month and a bit to go. Glad I got my vip ticket first day they went on sale.


----------



## AOS

More than likely selling out a 5000 venue with over a month to go is ridiculously impressive, and shows what can be achieved. This really is the up and coming promotion in wrestling today. It should be an unreal event.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Cannot wait for Friday! My mate had to drop out but it looks like I've found a replacement who's gonna buy the ticket off me. Even if someone drops out I know of people going who will let me join them. Going to be a great show, hopefully one day I'll get to see Tommy End up here though!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

The show on Friday was great, I didn't notice anything but apparently there were a lot of arseholes in the crowd. People pissed and fighting with each other from what I read. Also a very small amount apprently started calling Jester "Jack Jester The Child Molester". A small few can ruin the show for some people.


----------



## AOS

Looks like the SECC show will sell out anytime now, less that 100 tivkets left as of yesterday. If you're considering going i'd get your tickets now, like right this moment haha. Great achievement from ICW.


----------



## Real Punk

Is it likely Nikki Storm won't be around much longer since she has did a deal with WWE.

And is it likely some CZW and IWS guys could appear in ICW later on.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Real Punk said:


> Is it likely Nikki Storm won't be around much longer since she has did a deal with WWE.
> 
> And is it likely some CZW and IWS guys could appear in ICW later on.


Do CZW have any stars? I also had to google who IWS are. So, I don't see that being a thing unless ICW run shows Stateside.

Nikki Storm is rarely in ICW anyway, so signing with WWE, which is purely a rumour, won't make much of a difference.


Anyway... 

ICW Fear & Loathing 8 is the highest grossing card in the UK since Daddy fought Haystacks at Wembley in 1981.

Unreal statistic. It'll defo sell out before the week is out. It really is Insane that this 'Small Indy' Will probably have run the biggest show this year outwith the WWE, NJPW, AAA & CMLL.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

A little gutted I'm not going but I'll be watching it as soon as it's uploaded to On Demand, gonna have to avoid the spoilers. Fantastic stuff from them, next stop...TV.


----------



## Weeto

I'm not 100% convinced ICW will make it to TV to be honest. They're doing great stuff and their two documentaries on BBC have went down well but there is still something about the promotion that I think has limited appeal and that is the rather downmarket style of it.

It isn't the classiest promotion, generally having shows held at grotty nightclubs and with rather corny names for events and a lot of vulgar, drunken behaviour.

The actual wrestling and booking is pretty top notch to be honest but there is something a bit downmarket and tacky about the promotion and I feel this might not make it TV material.

They don't need to make it PG rated or anything like that but I think using more sensible names for events, booking shows in more mainstream venues more often and maybe getting a bit away from the underground feel is what is needed to reach TV.

To tell you the truth, I think ICW is the #1 promotion in the UK but it needs a cleaner, more polished look and to be toned down just a tot to be palatable to the mainstream. I can't see a worthwhile TV deal emerging for a promotion that really pushes the boundaries in the current market. TV is so much different from the 90s when being edgy, vulgar and OTT at every turn was considered de rigueur rather than cheap and tacky.

You don't see the likes of ECW and The Word on TV any more and ICW need to take note of this. They're great and they don't need to do kiddy friendly shows in pristine arenas every week but they do need to look at what seperates a TV promotion from a cult indy.


----------



## Dannylad777

Icw don't need a TV deal. The on demand service is really good


----------



## Weeto

Dannylad777 said:


> Icw don't need a TV deal. The on demand service is really good


The first promotion in the UK in the modern era to get a TV deal will have a HUGE advantage over the others.

ICW are doing fairly well with their on demand service but they could get a helluva lot more attention with a TV deal.

Not having TV lets them keep the wild behaviour and violence though.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I'm not 100% convinced ICW will make it to TV to be honest. They're doing great stuff and their two documentaries on BBC have went down well but there is still something about the promotion that I think has limited appeal and that is the rather downmarket style of it.
> 
> It isn't the classiest promotion, generally having shows held at grotty nightclubs and with rather corny names for events and a lot of vulgar, drunken behaviour.
> 
> The actual wrestling and booking is pretty top notch to be honest but there is something a bit downmarket and tacky about the promotion and I feel this might not make it TV material.
> 
> They don't need to make it PG rated or anything like that but I think using more sensible names for events, booking shows in more mainstream venues more often and maybe getting a bit away from the underground feel is what is needed to reach TV.


I'm not 100% sure that you're serious.

Everything you've mentioned is what makes it appealing in the first place. Doing the things you said make it just another wrestling show.

It's supposed to look underground. It's not supposed to be clean cut. They could be running school gyms like most other promotions no bother. It's not like there are many companies copying the ICW model...

Regardless of what individual shows are called, you go for ICW. Also, the 'Annual' Events have great names that stand out from the crowd.

They're about to sell out a massive venue, at least 5 times what any UK promotion has done for a paid attendance for decades.

ICW doesn't *NEED* tv. TV *NEEDS* ICW.


----------



## Weeto

I'm going to Fear and Loathing VIII.

I had concerns over how late it would finish as I don't drive and don't live in Glasgow but it is relatively early for an ICW show so I got a ticket. I jumped to the assumption it was a late night show but it isn't and I thought there was no chance I could attend.

It looks like a stacked card. I heard suggestions that they're talking about 4500 in attendance so that means they're using only half the SECC. I initially thought they were selling out the entire building but even 4500 is a massive crowd for any promotion outwith WWE, New Japan, AAA and CMLL. TNA had a card with Matt Hardy, Drew Galloway, Kurt Angle and so on yet only managed to draw a few hundred paying customers in North Carolina for their biggest event of the year!

ICW is becoming a big deal but this could just be the beginning for the promotion. With ticket sales like this, Fear or Loathing IX could be at the Hydro next year!

I maybe came across as being negative about the promotion but I was really trying to say that maybe ICW needs to be just a little more polished to really become huge and that the hardcore 90s wrestling style image does have a following but they might need to tone it down just a jot to be able to REALLY cash in.

ECW was never quite able to move into the true mainstream despite being popular and I think that if ICW had another promotion on the same scale against them, they could be blown away simply off the back of being able to sell tickets and merchandise to an audience unable to access ICW. I get the cult underground feel draws old school fans who loved ECW and Attitude era WWF but I feel that even if ICW were to have a spinoff sister promotion that catered for a broader spectrum of fans, that could make them go from being a popular independent promotion to being the first major UK promotion since the ITV TV era ended.


----------



## Dr S

Just wanted to mention last nights show in Sheffield was absolutely amazing, one of the best shows I've ever been to and definitely the best one outside of Glasgow.
Joe Coffey v Kidd Fite, Polo Promotions vs The Hooligans, Damo v BT Gunn v Drew, Whiplash v Lionheart and Grado, Davey Boy & Nikki Storm (who is incredible and I think I might have fallen slightly in love with her) v NAK (Renfrew, Stevie and Kay Lee Ray) where all top draw matches and the crowd was red hot. Can't wait for this one to be on demand so I watch is back again.


----------



## X-Train

Great show last night, everyone was on fire. Nice to see Drew since he wasn't expected to be there. Any news on BT Gunn? As someone said an ambulance had been called for him.

Jack Jester - legend as always


----------



## Poyser

Went to the show in Liverpool on Friday night, was awesome! Sadly, I had to leave during intermission as we found out that the last train home for us was cancelled >.< But still had a great time. Think I'm going to sign up to their on demand and start watching regularly. Seems like as good a time as any with all the buzz they're getting around their Fear and Loathing show!


----------



## Dannylad777

This tour has been really good. I am up to the London show on demand. Was at the norwich show on saturday and Fairplay for making the show happen as they broke down on the m6. Drew was all ready they before the roaster arrived and he was in the ring pissing about which was entertainment. Even put his title on the line against a fan. The show it self was really good, nak vs hooligans was crazy and lionheart joining the blacklabel was kind of cool. Everything eles was just great and fun. Can not wait to get the train from norwich to Glasgow for fear and loathing VIII. Going make a weekend of it as I am going up the day before. Going be crazy with 5000 fans at secc


----------



## AOS

Fear and Loathing on November 15th is now officially SOLD OUT! Great achievement and should be a class night!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Couldn't persuade people to go plus I had already booked Progress in Manchester and NXT in Newcastle, I'm a little gutted I won't be there but will be watching it as soon as it's uploaded to On Demand and will be avoiding all spoilers


----------



## It's Yersel!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656622046261063680


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

About a month late but I want to thank all the people on this thread who encouraged me to attend an ICW show (Spacebaws :smile2 since I really enjoyed it & I am now one of the lucky 5,000 to have a ticket for the SECC show. I have 3 concerts in November which feature bands that I love but I'm looking forward to Fear & Loathing the most!

As for the show I went to, I liked Ciampa/Damo the most. That was a really fun match. Nikki Storm also really impressed me & I am not surprised by recent rumours that she's headed for bigger things. I can't remember what he was called but the guy in the tweed with the country snob gimmick cracked me up. I'm familiar with Red Lightning through the ICW docs I've seen & enjoyed his segment. Felt a bit sorry for Lionheart & the very real hatred directed towards him until I realised he was actually a heel by the end of his seemingly heartfelt promo. The main event passed me by as I was very drunk by that point so I probably missed out on the best match. I was warned about certain unruly elements but nothing worse than the rock/metal concerts I attend & they can be very funny.

I really should have went to an ICW show sooner & apart from the nasty toilets, I've always enjoyed the Garage as a venue when I went to concerts there. Just need to get an ICW shirt now & I'm sorted.


----------



## Weeto

I was just looking for a little bit of information. I'm going to Fear and Loathing and I just wanted to know what was aligned which way.

I've only seen a smattering of the promotion but I'm familiar with a lot of the roster and have seen loads of them on local SWA shows although I've never been to ICW before.

From what I've seen it seems that Grado is the face in the main event against Drew Galloway (which I was caught out with as I assumed it was face vs face as Galloway has been an out and out goodie on TNA) and because Jack Jester is siding with Galloway he is obviously a heel. Joe Coffey and Damo helped Grado recently so they're faces.

Is Rhyno being billed specifically as a heel against Joe Coffey? I'd imagine so.

It also seems to me Nikki Storm is the face in the women's tournament and Kay Lee Ray seems to be pushed as the lead female heel? I've seen Nikki Storm live a few times and she was always a heel although I've seen video footage of her as a face.

The one that is really confusing me is NAK versus Legion. I get NAK are total heels. Is this a heel vs heel feud or are Legion faces? I know Mikey Whiplash seems to be a heel almost always...

Btw, is the card advertised on ICW's page the final one or is there more to be added as it doesn't look like two and half or three hours unless they're really stretching it out.


----------



## AOS

Weeto said:


> I was just looking for a little bit of information. I'm going to Fear and Loathing and I just wanted to know what was aligned which way.
> 
> I've only seen a smattering of the promotion but I'm familiar with a lot of the roster and have seen loads of them on local SWA shows although I've never been to ICW before.
> 
> From what I've seen it seems that Grado is the face in the main event against Drew Galloway (which I was caught out with as I assumed it was face vs face as Galloway has been an out and out goodie on TNA) and because Jack Jester is siding with Galloway he is obviously a heel. Joe Coffey and Damo helped Grado recently so they're faces.
> 
> Is Rhyno being billed specifically as a heel against Joe Coffey? I'd imagine so.
> 
> It also seems to me Nikki Storm is the face in the women's tournament and Kay Lee Ray seems to be pushed as the lead female heel? I've seen Nikki Storm live a few times and she was always a heel although I've seen video footage of her as a face.
> 
> The one that is really confusing me is NAK versus Legion. I get NAK are total heels. Is this a heel vs heel feud or are Legion faces? I know Mikey Whiplash seems to be a heel almost always...
> 
> Btw, is the card advertised on ICW's page the final one or is there more to be added as it doesn't look like two and half or three hours unless they're really stretching it out.


Grado will be the face vs Galloway. 

Not sure who will be the face vs heel between Rhyno and Coffey.

Nikki Storm has been working heel mostly, so not sure with that one.

NAK will be the heels vs Legion. Although, theres a large contingent of losers...sorry ICW fans who love NAK and won't shut up about them so expecting them to get a warm reception. Hopefully not though, I like to hate the NAK, but in all honesty i'd rather boo them out the building just because of how pathetic the NAK fan boys are. 

Still matches to be added to the card.

Will be a great night!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Joe Coffey is definitely a face. 

NAK Fanboys :lol...










I'm still expecting a The 55 vs Team ICW Match to be on the F&L card. Got no Idea what's being done with the Zero G or Tag Belts, Probably Davey vs Stevie for the Zero G.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> NAK Fanboys :lol...


:lol:lol

Honestly mate, I love going to ICW shows, and they certainly don't spoil it for me....but they certainly come close! Some of it is so cringeworthy its bad. I don't mind the odd cheer for the heels, especially if they're doing such a good job, sometimes its difficult not to appreciate it. However, the NAK stuff is tough to take after a while, could deal with it at first but its defo getting worse!

And yeah, I'd think theres a good chance it'll be Stevie boy vs Davie for the ZeroG championship, which will be a cool match with a lot of good back story to it.


----------



## Dr S

Nikki has been working full on face in the last few shows. Joe v Rhyno hasn't really had any build up with Rhyno not being around so I think that just going to be I'm a big tought fighter and your a big tough fighter lets see who the biggest tougher fighter, should be fun.


----------



## Weeto

It'll be sheer hell for me as I loved shouting at heel Nikki Storm. She was so annoying as a heel and it was fun making up chants to throw at her!

I remember shouting a load of stuff at her at an SWA show and then went to buy an Irn Bru and guess who was helping serve...

I apologised but she was totally cool about it!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

The 5th Annual SquareGo is going to be in The Barrowlands. It would be great if they sell that out so soon after the SECC, not as big a venue but still it'd be impressive having them both sold out with them being within two months of each other.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> The 5th Annual SquareGo is going to be in The Barrowlands. It would be great if they sell that out so soon after the SECC, not as big a venue but still it'd be impressive having them both sold out with them being within two months of each other.


Good chance they will. I'd honestly expect them to sell that out by December, if not before then. I'm going to get my ticket on Friday when payday arrives!


----------



## Dannylad777

SuperSaucySausages said:


> The 5th Annual SquareGo is going to be in The Barrowlands. It would be great if they sell that out so soon after the SECC, not as big a venue but still it'd be impressive having them both sold out with them being within two months of each other.


Got my t shirt tickets for square go and secc show Can't wait for both shows icw is the hottest ticket in town.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Has anyone one on here been to any of the shows in England? Just wondering what the turnout has been like? Any of the shows had more than 500 or so?


----------



## Dannylad777

bluenoseshf said:


> Has anyone one on here been to any of the shows in England? Just wondering what the turnout has been like? Any of the shows had more than 500 or so?


2 weeks ago I went to norwich show and the turnout was over 400 as Billy kirkwood said on demand to be fair it did seem their was a good crowd plus it was icw first time in norwich


----------



## safc-scotty

Thought this was pretty good! Looking forward to Fear and Loathing. I presume it will likely be up at 9 on the Monday after? 

Also, does anyone know when the ICW game is coming out and on what platform?


----------



## Indianajones

Card for Fear and Loathing seems set:

*ICW World Heavyweight Championship*
Grado vs Drew Galloway

*Jack Jester vs Big Damo*

*Rhyno vs Joe Coffey*

*Steel Cage 6 Man Tag*
Legion (Mikey Whiplash and The Sumerian Deathsquad) vs NAK (Chris Renfrew, BT Gunn & Wolfgang)

*Zero G Title*
Stevie Boy vs Davey Boy

*ICW Tag Team Titles*
The 55 (Kid Fite & Sha Samuels) vs Polo Promotions (Jackie Polo & Mark Coffey)

*6 Man Tag*
Doug Williams, Lionheart & Liam Thomson vs Kenny Williams, Noam Dar & Joe Hendry

*ICW Womans Championship*
Nikki Storm vs Kay Lee Ray
​
Doesnt seem to be a bad match on that card, especially looking forward to Davey vs Stevie and the Steel Cage match.
Cant wait.


----------



## Stetho

How did Grado got a title shot ? :aries2


----------



## AOS

A lot of ICW news coming out today. Ridiculously impressively, their Square Go show at the Barrowlands in Glasgow only has a few hundred tickets left. Now this is a 1600 venue, and more importantly the show isn't until the end of January!! As I said, impressive seeing as the tickets only went on sale last week.

They have also announced another tour early next year which includes a few new cities and see's them going to England, Ireland, Wales and Scotland. They are running Liverpool, Belfast, Dublin, London, Cardiff, Bournemouth, Newcastle and finishing off with Barramania at the Barrowlands in Glasgow. 

This company just seems to be growing and an alarming and exciting speed.


----------



## Dannylad777

Was about to go to newcastle show and barriamania but norwich play at home :/ going try get down London show


----------



## Funaki7

AOS said:


> A lot of ICW news coming out today. Ridiculously impressively, their Square Go show at the Barrowlands in Glasgow only has a few hundred tickets left. Now this is a 1600 venue, and more importantly the show isn't until the end of January!! As I said, impressive seeing as the tickets only went on sale last week.
> 
> They have also announced another tour early next year which includes a few new cities and see's them going to England, Ireland, Wales and Scotland. They are running Liverpool, Belfast, Dublin, London, Cardiff, Bournemouth, Newcastle and finishing off with Barramania at the Barrowlands in Glasgow.
> 
> This company just seems to be growing and an alarming and exciting speed.


Surely you cannae be fae Glasgow if you're actually saying "Barrowlands" haha.

Hows ICW doing these days? Haven't watched anything in a fair bit. Whenever I move back to Glasgow I might head in. I feel like I have to aggressively sing a Madonna song with a bunch of angry Glaswegians at least once in my life.


----------



## AOS

Funaki7 said:


> Surely you cannae be fae Glasgow if you're actually saying "Barrowlands" haha.
> 
> Hows ICW doing these days? Haven't watched anything in a fair bit. Whenever I move back to Glasgow I might head in. I feel like I have to aggressively sing a Madonna song with a bunch of angry Glaswegians at least once in my life.


Haha i'm just dialing it down for the non-Glaswegians, if they heard me in person they wouldn't have a scooby what I was saying!!

Its going great. Worth signing up for On Demand, good way of keeping uptodate when your not able to make the shows!


----------



## Funaki7

AOS said:


> Haha i'm just dialing it down for the non-Glaswegians, if they heard me in person they wouldn't have a scooby what I was saying!!
> 
> Its going great. Worth signing up for On Demand, good way of keeping uptodate when your not able to make the shows!


I was playing this game recently where one of the guys was called Scooby. The absolute confusion every time I typed "Naw I dont have a scooby" and he was like "Whit?".

I swear someone could tell me they went to the Barrowlands and I wouldn't realize they were talking about the Barras haha. I bet I could still get my PS1 chipped in there.

I was watching their Youtube channel for a while got phased out of it. Grado and The Bucky Boys got me in to it. Next thing I knew documentaries were showing up, somehow Grado's speaking in pure slang on TNA wrestling and The Wee Man stopped doing his cracking rap battles and started doing it anawl.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone know what Darkside/James Scott is up to these days. He had a return earlier this year and then nothing really happened. Is he just taking time off from Wrestling in General? Is he still wrestling in the other Scottish promotions?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

http://snapmarenecks.com/2015/10/27/an-interview-with-icw-owner-mark-dallas/

Felt the need to post this as its a pretty damn interesting read. Really enjoying seeing the company go from strength to strength


----------



## Weeto

Less than a week away from the show that could be British wrestling's entry into the space programme!

ICW is already a hot topic but Fear And Loathing VIII could launch it into the stratosphere!

This is the most talked about card in Britain for decades and this isn't about reaching the promised land, this is about launching from this point.

TV could be on the verge of happening and from that point on, ICW could wield enormous power as they might be capable of signing guys to contracts which could effectively stop them appearing with SWA and PBW, plus the English promotions. They might not be inclined to do so in terms of exclusive contracts but it would give them a stranglehold on the Scottish and maybe entire UK scene and maybe an expanded number of ICW shows would mean wrestlers wouldn't want to work for less elsewhere anyway.

The one thing I see as awkward for ICW is that they can't reach a family audience with their product and merchandise sales often are reliant on younger audiences. Maybe they could branch out though and have a sister promotion that did more mainstream shows. That way they could have their cake and eat it. They could tap into the younger markets while preserving the cool ICW brand. They could appear in different types of arena too, with pristine arena shows for the mainstream and the more underground style shows under the ICW brand.

Many of the ICW wrestlers already appear for the likes of the SWA in more mainstream shows anyway so if ICW were doing something similar to the SWA (who are also a pretty good promotion and they had several shows at my local community hall) but with a few more bells and whistles in terms of bigger names and better settings they could capture that market too and become a major player in world wrestling. An ICW TV show could be joined by a more mainstream show. That would balance out the scene and some of the clean cut, less hardcore wrestlers could shine on that show, while the hardcore brawlers would be at home in ICW.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I very much doubt they'd look to stop people appearing in other promotions.


----------



## Weeto

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I very much doubt they'd look to stop people appearing in other promotions.


I was meaning if they got to a stage with weekly TV and frequent house shows they might not be so keen on wrestlers going to SWA, PBW or English events and might want to make ICW the priority for them, in the way that TNA lets people appear on other cards but only if they're non televised, for example.

Of course, they are non televised but ICW and SWA have very similar rosters for example and ICW might not want SWA being able to make money partly off the back of ICW.

If the wrestlers in ICW start going full time, it could spell the end of SWA, PBW and other promotions using the same guys.


----------



## AOS

Massive weekend coming up for ICW and British wrestling in general. Sunday's show should be epic, I can't wait!


----------



## Weeto

I think ICW realise this isn't them reaching the promised land, this is getting noticed to the point where they have new avenues opened.

They can do TV, they could go to bigger arenas and maybe stretch out beyond the UK eventually.

Of course by doing this, they might actually have to cut the Scottish content down a little. Of course, they do seem to appeal to English fans already but whether they can break markets like the US with the exact same product they have currently is questionable in terms of things like heavy Scottish accents and even some cultural references that are only relevant to the Scottish or UK markets. The in ring product will be translatable though and British fans watch events from Japan and Mexico, so cultural and linguistic differences aren't necessarily such a barrier to commited fans but may be a problem to more casual fans. Scottish content does tend to be popular in many places though and this may actually be beneficial to the promotion in the long run. It just depends if ICW is too determined to appeal to Glaswegian fans even if it is detrimental to getting fans in the US, Canada, Continental Europe, Japan, Australia and elsewhere.

ICW may lose some of its character if it is to continue major expansion. It might not want to and seems commited not to at the moment but they might change their minds at least a little if they get offered a good UK TV deal and international distribution might mean Drew Gallowayesque watered down accents might become the norm in ICW.

I can remember Scottish films like Sweet Sixteen shown with SUBTITLES on BBC Two. A film based in my original hometown of Greenock, about 22 miles to the west of Glasgow and with a cast with several local actors and it was subtitled. It did feature language that was very regionalised and lower class. Shows like Rab C Nesbitt, a sitcom based in Glasgow about a drunken slob have been shown at film festivals subtitled, although the show was shown UK wide without them, although they could be called up if required.

As for Fear And Loathing VIII, it does look like it'll be an exciting card, I am going to it and I'm looking forward to it. I remember ECW being pretty resistant to change when TNN started showing their programmes and it actually led to on screen jibes and things didn't go smoothly. ICW can do pretty much anything they want on their On Demand internet service but TV networks can often regard themselves as having the last say or they can cut shows and ICW know only too well over the incident that happened when My Channel briefly showed an ICW show and ran into legal problems after it was shown half an hour after the censorship watershed ended at 5am to 6am when the watershed ended at 5:30am. My Channel blamed ICW but it became clear that the channel was entirely to blame and The Sun newspaper helped sort the situation and pointed out that it was poor management at the Brazillian owned tiny station that caused the mistake and a relatively large fine was issued along with action from the broadcasting authorities and it cast a shadow on the promotion for a while but ICW were eventually seen to have not been at fault.

Hopefully a competent UK broadcaster WILL pick up ICW. It might be best if it isn't a massive station trying to exhert too much control and trying to turn ICW into something it isn't. There probably is space on the airwaves for a pristine, entertainment driven show with flashing lights and pyro held in fancy arenas but ICW clearly has a place and the counter culture entertainment which was so popular still seems to have a place somewhere and ICW would be a nice fit for a channel looking for fresh cult shows that will draw a hardcore following and will be spoken about. I'd imagine the likes of Spike (UK version) or Dave would be quite obvious destinations. I'd hope that they don't end up on STV Glasgow (the low budget regional second channel for STV, the Scottish version of ITV) or something as low as that. BBC One Scotland (and BBC Three also) have shown two documentaries called Insane Fight Club about the promotion but I can't see them wanting to show a regular weekly show. I wouldn't have entirely ruled out BBC Three but their budget has been slashed and they're moving off TV and going online instead. Bravo (a UK men's channel like Spike) was a popular station for years with wrestling from ECW, WCW, TNA and also a little bit of UK wrestling plus MMA having been shown on the channel, would have been a great fit but that channel was surprisingly closed shortly after Sky bought it in 2010. I can't see BT Sport taking ICW and I don't think Sky would take it unless it was on Challenge along with TNA. It wouldn't be a total shock though as the channel has shown wrestling (TNA) since Bravo shut down and they have a little show with UK highlights plus a wrestling news programme which mainly features US promotions but covers the UK scene too. Sky have used Challenge for TNA as they owned the rights after buying Bravo but couldn't show it (or any other wrestling promotion except WWE) on a Sky branded channel (like Sky 1 and the Sky Sports channels) because of a WWE agreement.

There are very few Scottish based channels that broadcast to the entire UK as their target market (although Scottish channels are generally available nationally in the UK on satellite and online, plus also sometimes on cable) so that is a bit of an issue and any deal would be likely to have to be done via an English broadcaster.

ICW's On Demand service is pretty good but even WWE need TV to help promote the Network so ICW could gain by having a TV show to advertise their On Demand internet service and it could improve merchandise sales and so on. ICW's over 18s format could make it 'cool' for the target market but it could exclude them from some of the bigger channels as a consquence because it could be considered slightly controverial. Middle sized stations willing to take risks would be the best option.

I think ICW will grow further though but it might actually create a different ICW. Maybe we'll see the current ICW joined with a sparkly stablemate with a more mainstream option alongside it but as part of the same organisation. That could allow the promoters to put out stuff like Grado action figures with a different branding but under a mainstream branding yet it is still ICW too. Put ICW on it and it is seen as 18+. Put another name and it could be seen differently. That is the route I'd go down if I owned the promotion but if ICW want to stick to the older fanbase that has served them well, then so be it.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING

Big show on Sunday, been looking forward to this for ages, does anybody know if there is a group of fans meeting after the show and if so whereabouts? Probably leaving it a bit late but didn't look like i was getting the Monday off but I am now so I'm up for getting smashed after the show :lol


----------



## Weeto

There is an after party at Walkabout, an Aussie theme bar at the very top of Renfield Street from 11pm to 3am, DJed by Grado! I've seen 11 and 11:30 start times being mentioned.


----------



## Weeto

The gates for F&L 8 open at 6pm on Sunday but does anyone know when the actual start time is. I'd imagine half an hour, maybe even an hour later?

What is the expected running time? Two and a half or three hours?

I'm reliant on a bus back and the last ones going my way locally are just after 11pm.

How is the hall going to fill up? Will people just barge to the front if they get in early and the stragglers get pushed right to the back or will you be forced to a certain area by your ticket number or something?

I've never paid £25 for a standing ticket before at a wrestling event and I intially though it would be an all seated affair, as £25 isn't cheap for a UK show. I believe the nosebleeds at Wrestlemania are cheaper than that!


----------



## AOS

ICW have never claimed it would be seated, and nearly always do all standing show so not sure why you'd expect it to have been seated. Its a case of just getting into position when you get in. Unless you're desperate to get right near the ring then i'd suggest queuing very early. 

Show starts at 7, not sure running time. At a guess, 3 hours.


----------



## blackycfc

so ive been going to pretty much every ICW show in scotland for 3 years and a goodfew in englandshire, therefore hopefully qualified to guess at a few things

TV station wise, i wouldnt imagine the 18+ thing is an issue, it never done south park any harm in finding a home and IMO thats why there hasnt been a deal yet because there hasnt been an offer that works for ICW...So dallas' mantra is 'we'll batter on till yous bend to our wishes or someone better comes along' 
and know what, the ticket sales and events upcoming will make ones think about it

sunday
reckon we'll have nothing in the ring until 7 at the very earliest
it normally allows 30 minutes to get everyone in, but its at least twice the size of any event ever so needs longer
run time, i dont think we'll be out before 11, probably closer to 15/20 past (plus they normally have an interval, probably to assemble/strip the steel cage)
8 matches, all with a decent build and things on the line along with the promos that have to happen (foley will do something, dallas MUST do something)

itll be standing because the standing makes the atmosphere. you hand me a chair at an ICW show and ill fucking hit you with it


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> Big show on Sunday, been looking forward to this for ages, does anybody know if there is a group of fans meeting after the show and if so whereabouts? Probably leaving it a bit late but didn't look like i was getting the Monday off but I am now so I'm up for getting smashed after the show :lol


There are three aftershow parties, Grado djing at The Walkabout, Jester and Drew at The Box and the official aftershow party at The Cathouse.

Unsure which I will attend yet but I will be making a night of it as staying over as I don't live in Glasgow. Can't wait as this is my first big ICW show.


Weeto said:


> What is the expected running time? Two and a half or three hours?
> 
> I'm reliant on a bus back and the last ones going my way locally are just after 11pm.


Dallas said on twitter to someone that the curfew is 10.45pm


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING

Scorpion_Deathlock said:


> There are three aftershow parties, Grado djing at The Walkabout, Jester and Drew at The Box and the official aftershow party at The Cathouse.
> 
> Unsure which I will attend yet but I will be making a night of it as staying over as I don't live in Glasgow. Can't wait as this is my first big ICW show.


Awesome thanks for the info, think i shall be going to The Box, Jester and Galloway is the place to be for me.


----------



## Weeto

I knew it was an all standing event when I ordered my ticket but they could have done it even with one side seated and one standing.

£25 for a standing ticket to a UK event seems steep, even for the great card it is.

I actually thought maybe they didn't seat it because the chairs could be thrown around, like has happened at ECW and some boxing events.

I almost decided not to go because I have plantar fasciitis, arthritis and asthma and three hours of standing could be sheer hell in terms of pain. I hope I can get near a barrier to lean on.

With the amount of fans at the event I'm actually a bit worried there could be too much pushing and barging and it might be a bit dangerous, especially for female fans or people with health problems. I hope they 'kettle' the crowd into neat sections and it isn't total chaos with people barging to ringside at the start of every bout. I haven't heard of any serious problems at their other shows though so it should be OK.

I know ICW has a pretty rowdy reputation and I hope they cope with a bigger venue.


----------



## Dannylad777

Getting the 6:53am train from norwich to Glasgow tomorrow morning and then going to that show they doing on saturday night with all the young talent. Then after it billy kirkwood is doing have it got chair shot for you. 

On sunday vip meet and greet starts at 4pm and normal tickets doors open at 10:45.

Going be a sick weekend wearing my new ice hoodie I got during the norwich show.


----------



## Dannylad777

I mean doors open at 6 if you have a standard ticket and icw hoodie not ice


----------



## AOS

Weeto said:


> I knew it was an all standing event when I ordered my ticket but they could have done it even with one side seated and one standing.
> 
> £25 for a standing ticket to a UK event seems steep, even for the great card it is.
> 
> I actually thought maybe they didn't seat it because the chairs could be thrown around, like has happened at ECW and some boxing events.
> 
> I almost decided not to go because I have plantar fasciitis, arthritis and asthma and three hours of standing could be sheer hell in terms of pain. I hope I can get near a barrier to lean on.
> 
> With the amount of fans at the event I'm actually a bit worried there could be too much pushing and barging and it might be a bit dangerous, especially for female fans or people with health problems. I hope they 'kettle' the crowd into neat sections and it isn't total chaos with people barging to ringside at the start of every bout. I haven't heard of any serious problems at their other shows though so it should be OK.
> 
> I know ICW has a pretty rowdy reputation and I hope they cope with a bigger venue.


Wow. Calm down bud, you'll be fine. Stop thinking about things too much. Have a beer and enjoy your night.


----------



## Weeto

AOS said:


> Wow. Calm down bud, you'll be fine. Stop thinking about things too much. Have a beer and enjoy your night.


I don't drink (well, maybe a Coke!) but I think I actually buy into the hardcore, underground promotion thing a bit much and I think I kinda expect the fans to behave like the wrestlers!

I've heard the shows are fun though and although I don't have the ICW On Demand service yet, I have seen a fair bit of footage and I've seen much of the roster live at SWA events locally.


----------



## AOS

Weeto said:


> I don't drink (well, maybe a Coke!) but I think I actually buy into the hardcore, underground promotion thing a bit much and I think I kinda expect the fans to behave like the wrestlers!
> 
> I've heard the shows are fun though and although I don't have the ICW On Demand service yet, I have seen a fair bit of footage and I've seen much of the roster live at SWA events locally.


I think so mate. The worst thimg you're likely to deal with is an annoying drunk fam singing a crap song near you. Easily dealt with by moving away! Also, i expect there will be a good bit of space around the venue as well, it won't just be a bunch of people crammed in. As I said, thinking FAR too much into it. Let your hair down and enjoy it, it will be an amazing night.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I wouldnt worry about the crowd, theyre really hot on quickly get rid of trouble before it can escalated. Just have some fun!

Super super jealous of everyone getting to see this - as I'm in Australia as the moment I have no other choice than to rely on the ondemand service. Have a couple of drinks for me, anyone thats going! And enjoy the big screens that Dallas is planning.... Hoping the setup looks knockout, but regardless the card pretty much does all the talking with ease.


----------



## Weeto

It is great to see that Scotland has a show that compares favourably with US indy events.

In fact, this kicks the butt of most TNA and ROH events!

It should be good. It WILL be good.


----------



## AOS

Weeto said:


> It is great to see that Scotland has a show that compares favourably with US indy events.
> 
> In fact, this kicks the butt of most TNA and ROH events!
> 
> It should be good. It WILL be good.


See to be honest, I don't know the facts so obviously not bothered if i'm proved wrong but in the last year, and few months coming up i'd imagine the attendances from ICW, as well as production values just completely wipe the floor with the likes of ROH and TNA's "house shows".


----------



## safc-scotty

Just seen this on Dallas' twitter, they just keep on expanding. We need ICW on TV!


----------



## X-Train

Look forward to hearing reports from people who went to the show. I have to go to F&L next year solely in order to support the growth of icw.


----------



## Weeto

The event started and finished much later than seemed likely. The ring crew botched where they put the ring in relation to the cage.

I got into the second row but there was a helluva lot of barging at the show. I saw someone collapsing during a match and it was warm as hell.

They made announcements about Fear And Loathing IX at the Hydro next year and the new F&L game coming for PC, PS4 and Xbox One.

The event was chaotic in terms of setting but the wrestling and the fan reaction was incredible. I'm still going to say I wanted a seat though, even if it isn't the ICW way of doing things. I'm a heavy built guy who is 5'8" and there were people behind me who were tiny and needed video screens to see very much.

The matches were world class though and ICW is seriously on the same level as TNA and ROH and maybe has higher fan potential.

Amazing to see Mick Foley too!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> The event started and finished much later than seemed likely. The ring crew botched where they put the ring in relation to the cage.
> 
> I got into the second row but there was a helluva lot of barging at the show. I saw someone collapsing during a match and it was warm as hell.
> 
> They made announcements about Fear And Loathing IX at the Hydro next year and the new F&L game coming for PC, PS4 and Xbox One.
> 
> The event was chaotic in terms of setting but the wrestling and the fan reaction was incredible. I'm still going to say I wanted a seat though, even if it isn't the ICW way of doing things. I'm a heavy built guy who is 5'8" and there were people behind me who were tiny and needed video screens to see very much.
> 
> The matches were world class though and ICW is seriously on the same level as TNA and ROH and maybe has higher fan potential.
> 
> Amazing to see Mick Foley too!







The event started and finished at the same time as every other ICW event in Glasgow.

Have no idea what you mean about the ring and the cage, since they lowered the cage directly onto the ring.

Don't see the need in coming on here to spew negatives when the show was a massive success.

Not been on here in a while but tonight was magic. Could it have been better, sure, but ICW will continue to improve.

Doing a Podcast review that will be up on Tuesday night for those that care to listen


----------



## tylermoxreigns

From what I have seen and heard this was incredible. Jealous to say the least that I wasnt there. Good for Dallas and the lads. This is what you get when you believe in yourselves. Onwards and upwards. Hydro, we're coming for ya!!

Also @Taker-Tribute-Act, def let us know when you have your review up and link us? I'll have a gander for sure.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> From what I have seen and heard this was incredible. Jealous to say the least that I wasnt there. Good for Dallas and the lads. This is what you get when you believe in yourselves. Onwards and upwards. Hydro, we're coming for ya!!
> 
> Also @Taker-Tribute-Act, def let us know when you have your review up and link us? I'll have a gander for sure.


Will do, It was a great show from top to bottom. The crowd wasn't all that hot for a few of the matches, due to the massive influx of casual fans. However, I think it'll come across amazingly on 'tv'.

Defo purchasing Hyrdo tickets immediately.


----------



## AOS

What a great night!! ICW is not just the future but the present! Looked and felt big time in the SECC, imagine what it'll be like this time next year at The Hydro? Running the Hydro is so bold, but in true ICW fashion, they take chances and they push boundries. I can see them hitting the 10,000+ mark on that attendance. They also announced their own game which will be released on PS4 and Xbox 1, as well as PC. Exciting times!


----------



## Dannylad777

Best show I been to from waiting at the box office at 2pm to 11pm when grado won it was the best. Met drew,Stevie boy,grado,and I could not believe I met mick foley Also payed a tenner for a picture of polo promotion And a pitchure with all 4 members of polo promotion. Got front row which was a great just like every match on the card.

Hydro next year this company is 10000 times better than wwshite.


----------



## safc-scotty

The show is up now on demand if anyone is waiting to watch it!


----------



## Dannylad777

If you see someone who looks like the milk bar kid at the front with icw hoodie thats me! Who thinks icw will sell out next year.
I honestly see them selling about 9000-10000 tickets.


----------



## It's Yersel!

*I MADE MY ENTRANCE IN A HENDRY BALL!*


----------



## AOS

Dannylad777 said:


> If you see someone who looks like the milk bar kid at the front with icw hoodie thats me! Who thinks icw will sell out next year.
> I honestly see them selling about 9000-10000 tickets.


I'll be honest, whilst it being a massive effort, I wouldn't be surprised if they sell out. So much exciting things going on with this company, its the place to be.


----------



## Waffelz

I-C-FUCKING-DUB


----------



## gaz0301

Last night was my first ICW show after convincing from some pals. Just amazing! I'm so glad they talked me in to it.

I'll certainly be back and buying for next years fear and loathing and probably go square go.


----------



## Weeto

I'm intending to come back next year. I loved the show and hope the conditions are better at the more modern Hydro as the cramped conditions and overly dark setting for much of the show was a bit uncomfortable. The floor was soaking and slippy on the way out as well and there were beer cartons all over the floor and a couple of people around me slipped on them.

There probably won't be seating but hopefully they space it out a bit more as it was nearly impossible to turn around much of the time. Someone actually passed out very close to me and a lot of people found the SECC very stuffy.

Again the Hydro should be much better.

On the positive side, I can't wait to see what they'll do with lighting and screens at the event. Hopefully they'll actually have a set as such rather than just the usual screen, and a couple of banners.

The roster did a great job and there wasn't a bad match on the card this year. Hopefully next year will draw bigger names again. I don't expect them to throw ICW stalwarts out of the way for F&L and the fans wouldn't want that at all but they maybe could bring in four big outside names throughout the card which would mean the mainstay talent would still be dominant. Maybe Mick Foley could come back again but probably not as they need to keep things fresh for next year.

I'll be honest and say that I'd like things to be a little slicker and shinier in the ICW but the hardcore style and rowdy crowds are fun. Even ECW had seats!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I'm intending to come back next year. I loved the show and hope the conditions are better at the more modern Hydro as the cramped conditions and overly dark setting for much of the show was a bit uncomfortable. The floor was soaking and slippy on the way out as well and there were beer cartons all over the floor and a couple of people around me slipped on them.
> 
> There probably won't be seating but hopefully they space it out a bit more as it was nearly impossible to turn around much of the time. Someone actually passed out very close to me and a lot of people found the SECC very stuffy.
> 
> Again the Hydro should be much better.
> 
> On the positive side, I can't wait to see what they'll do with lighting and screens at the event. Hopefully they'll actually have a set as such rather than just the usual screen, and a couple of banners.
> 
> The roster did a great job and there wasn't a bad match on the card this year. Hopefully next year will draw bigger names again. I don't expect them to throw ICW stalwarts out of the way for F&L and the fans wouldn't want that at all but they maybe could bring in four big outside names throughout the card which would mean the mainstay talent would still be dominant. Maybe Mick Foley could come back again but probably not as they need to keep things fresh for next year.
> 
> I'll be honest and say that I'd like things to be a little slicker and shinier in the ICW but the hardcore style and rowdy crowds are fun. Even ECW had seats!


Sounds like you want ICW to be WWE. The conditions were no different to any other ICW show, they have a concert atmosphere and that's exactly what it was like.

I don't see why they'd bring 'bigger' names in, they just sold out 4k with Grado on top...

Anyway. Here's the podcast review conducted by me and my mate. Enjoy.

One Hour Broadway: Episode 35 - ICW Fear & Loathing 8 Review.


----------



## Dannylad777

Meet polo promotion before the show on sunday. Here the picture https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22644185208/ 
My eyes lol.


----------



## Weeto

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Sounds like you want ICW to be WWE. The conditions were no different to any other ICW show, they have a concert atmosphere and that's exactly what it was like.
> 
> I don't see why they'd bring 'bigger' names in, they just sold out 4k with Grado on top...
> 
> Anyway. Here's the podcast review conducted by me and my mate. Enjoy.
> 
> One Hour Broadway: Episode 35 - ICW Fear & Loathing 8 Review.


Well, the Hydro is far bigger than SECC Hall 3. It is obvious that while a fair number of people were familiar with ICW, there were a lot of casual fans or fans who were into wrestling but hadn't been to ICW before, me included.

I'd imaging a proportion of tickets were sold because of the presence of Mick Foley in particular and Rhino to a smaller extent (although the ICW wrestlers were the main part of the card and could have coped without them) but in order to keep growing, ICW does need to have a hook for casual fans at bigger events.

I'm also talking about bringing in suitable guys for ICW. Not sports entertainers but wrestlers that can work the hardcore style the fans love in ICW.

Some ICW fans don't seem to get the promotion is quickly evolving and I don't think the format that was used in dingy nightclub can be directly translated to selling out state of the art halls.

Look at ECW's history, they started out with shows in very basic little halls and held shows at some very low level venues for their entire existance. But they held PPVs in more modern buildings later on and their presentation style became far slicker.

The in ring content didn't change a lot but the arenas and TV presentation improved massively.

I loved the wild chanting, humour and violent wrestling. I have ZERO problem with that side of it. Would I have liked to have sat down and not struggled like hell to see what was going on in a forest of bodies at times? Yup. 

I was in the SECOND row and it was difficult to see everything that was happening. I'm 5'8" so there were a helluva lot of fans much smaller than me and goodness knows what they managed to see. Standing can't be too bad for really tall people but it must be awful for shorter people. I'm pretty much average height so I can just about get by.

Having seating does not turn ICW into WWE. How could it with the same wild fans, the crazy antics from the wrestlers and the violent, not PG in a billion years events?

The Hydro is NOT The Garage. The fans aren't the same hardcore crowd you'd get in there.

Many fans love the standing atmosphere though and I couldn't see why the major shows couldn't have a 50/50 split in seating and standing.

I don't think having seating would destroy the atmosphere. Maybe the seated section would be a little quieter but there would still be the same chants and the fans would still sing for Grado's entrances.

ECW modernised their entrances too. It went from tarpaulin like curtains with pot plants by the entrance to brickwork like entrances with metallic lit signs and flashing lights.

ICW had a giant screen at the entrance, four projection screens above the ring and a modern style entrance, although not a flashy set.

Having a little more in the way of presentation does not kill the ICW product in my eyes. It is entirely possible to have the same hardcore humourous attitude but a more polished look. ICW has already jumped in leaps and bounds so why not again.

When I mentioned maybe bringing in more big faces for next year, it could be in the form of other ex ECW guys. I don't think the fans of ICW would be upset if the likes of RVD, Jericho, Sabu (who is a semi regular) or top Japanese stars like Tanahashi or Okada turned up. US names like AJ Styles, Austin Aries or Jay Lethal or even Nick Aldis from England wouldn't be bad additions. Sure, keep it very much ICW but adding something fresh here and there wouldn't hurt at the bigger events.

I'm not wanting a diluted ICW in the ring or on promos or anything like that. 

Do I want to be able to sit down? Yes.

Would I like even more polished presentation? Yes.

Do I want to watch a diluted PG rated show with utlra flashy presentation that is not ICW but carries the name? No.

Do I want to watch a top notch ICW event which looks and sounds amazing, has a choice between seating and standing and is as entertaining and chaotic as usual? Yes.

Simple as that. I would like to see it become glossier in terms of the look but still have the same sense of humour and ring action.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> Well, the Hydro is far bigger than SECC Hall 3. It is obvious that while a fair number of people were familiar with ICW, there were a lot of casual fans or fans who were into wrestling but hadn't been to ICW before, me included.
> 
> I'd imaging a proportion of tickets were sold because of the presence of Mick Foley in particular and Rhino to a smaller extent (although the ICW wrestlers were the main part of the card and could have coped without them) but in order to keep growing, ICW does need to have a hook for casual fans at bigger events.
> 
> I'm also talking about bringing in suitable guys for ICW. Not sports entertainers but wrestlers that can work the hardcore style the fans love in ICW.
> 
> Some ICW fans don't seem to get the promotion is quickly evolving and I don't think the format that was used in dingy nightclub can be directly translated to selling out state of the art halls.
> 
> Look at ECW's history, they started out with shows in very basic little halls and held shows at some very low level venues for their entire existance. But they held PPVs in more modern buildings later on and their presentation style became far slicker.
> 
> The in ring content didn't change a lot but the arenas and TV presentation improved massively.
> 
> I loved the wild chanting, humour and violent wrestling. I have ZERO problem with that side of it. Would I have liked to have sat down and not struggled like hell to see what was going on in a forest of bodies at times? Yup.
> 
> I was in the SECOND row and it was difficult to see everything that was happening. I'm 5'8" so there were a helluva lot of fans much smaller than me and goodness knows what they managed to see. Standing can't be too bad for really tall people but it must be awful for shorter people. I'm pretty much average height so I can just about get by.
> 
> Having seating does not turn ICW into WWE. How could it with the same wild fans, the crazy antics from the wrestlers and the violent, not PG in a billion years events?
> 
> The Hydro is NOT The Garage. The fans aren't the same hardcore crowd you'd get in there.
> 
> Many fans love the standing atmosphere though and I couldn't see why the major shows couldn't have a 50/50 split in seating and standing.
> 
> I don't think having seating would destroy the atmosphere. Maybe the seated section would be a little quieter but there would still be the same chants and the fans would still sing for Grado's entrances.
> 
> ECW modernised their entrances too. It went from tarpaulin like curtains with pot plants by the entrance to brickwork like entrances with metallic lit signs and flashing lights.
> 
> ICW had a giant screen at the entrance, four projection screens above the ring and a modern style entrance, although not a flashy set.
> 
> Having a little more in the way of presentation does not kill the ICW product in my eyes. It is entirely possible to have the same hardcore humourous attitude but a more polished look. ICW has already jumped in leaps and bounds so why not again.
> 
> When I mentioned maybe bringing in more big faces for next year, it could be in the form of other ex ECW guys. I don't think the fans of ICW would be upset if the likes of RVD, Jericho, Sabu (who is a semi regular) or top Japanese stars like Tanahashi or Okada turned up. US names like AJ Styles, Austin Aries or Jay Lethal or even Nick Aldis from England wouldn't be bad additions. Sure, keep it very much ICW but adding something fresh here and there wouldn't hurt at the bigger events.
> 
> I'm not wanting a diluted ICW in the ring or on promos or anything like that.
> 
> Do I want to be able to sit down? Yes.
> 
> Would I like even more polished presentation? Yes.
> 
> Do I want to watch a diluted PG rated show with utlra flashy presentation that is not ICW but carries the name? No.
> 
> Do I want to watch a top notch ICW event which looks and sounds amazing, has a choice between seating and standing and is as entertaining and chaotic as usual? Yes.
> 
> Simple as that. I would like to see it become glossier in terms of the look but still have the same sense of humour and ring action.


Mate, I'm the same height and was miles back. Saw almost everything perfectly fine. I really don't know what you were expecting.

Obviously there's seating in the Hydro, christ almighty. They stated many times there was no seating at the SECC so really don't know what you expected.

The whole thing about making things slicker? What is that about? ICW is miles ahead of the production by most wrestling companies in the world. There is no need for a fancy entrance. What they had on Sunday blew me away as it is.

Adding Foley and Rhyno may have helped sell some tickets, but it'd have been a sell out without them. There is no need to have some sort of influx of 'well known' talent. GRADO was the draw. That's been made very clear.

It's quite clear that you don't 'get' ICW and that's absolutely fine. They're different, and doing the things you've said would only make them the same as every other run of the mill indy promotion.

Many scottish wrestlers just got their best ever pay day on Sunday, and that is what the ICW is all about. I'm much happier about that than I would be about some daft entrance LED boards or some shite.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Anyone had any trouble getting presale, ticketmaster fuck up re: links to those who have previously brought ICW tickets through them getting a chance first. Myself nor my brother have recieved a link. If anyone is willing to share on, that would be immensely appreciated. The fact I am trying to do this while in Australia, _stresssss_ :lol


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I'm skint so I'll have to wait until the new year to get tickets for the Hydro. 

Watched the show yesterday online and thought it was absolutely amazing, seeing Viper winning the title was brilliantit was a really emotional moment. My mate who was there said that sadly some "fans" were calling her Adele though. I loved just about every match on the card, I was a bit disappointed by the 6 man cage match, I thought the sudden death finish was pretty poor and I really wanted to see Whiplash/Legion win given how NAK kept getting the upper hand all throughout, plus their entrance was amazing, again. Very pleased for Grado for what whas a fantastic moment and the crowd went absolutely nuts for it. It'll be interesting where they go from here.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Mate, I'm the same height and was miles back. Saw almost everything perfectly fine. I really don't know what you were expecting.
> 
> Obviously there's seating in the Hydro, christ almighty. They stated many times there was no seating at the SECC so really don't know what you expected.
> 
> The whole thing about making things slicker? What is that about? ICW is miles ahead of the production by most wrestling companies in the world. There is no need for a fancy entrance. What they had on Sunday blew me away as it is.
> 
> Adding Foley and Rhyno may have helped sell some tickets, but it'd have been a sell out without them. There is no need to have some sort of influx of 'well known' talent. GRADO was the draw. That's been made very clear.
> 
> It's quite clear that you don't 'get' ICW and that's absolutely fine. They're different, and doing the things you've said would only make them the same as every other run of the mill indy promotion.
> 
> Many scottish wrestlers just got their best ever pay day on Sunday, and that is what the ICW is all about. I'm much happier about that than I would be about some daft entrance LED boards or some shite.


100% agree with every thing you have said here.

Seen quite a few posts by Weeto and you seen to be obsessed with telling ICW how to "improve".

At the end of the day the company has went from selling 700 tickets to 4000 ticket for there main show in 3 years and running a 13000 capicity venue next year. I dont think they need any advice.

No idea how you couldnt see when you were in the second row, i was about 10 rows back and i could see 90% of the action and the stuff i couldnt i watched on the screen.

As for the talent you mentioned i doubt japanese wrestlers or small time "stars" like AJ styles are going to bring in the "casual fan". They would maybe bring in a few more fan but nothing compared to what they would cost.

ICW will continue building and devoloping scottish and to a lesser extent british talent and will no doubt do huge numbers, if not sell out the Hydro next year.


----------



## Weeto

I will say that I've already seen a lot of the wrestlers that were at Fear & Loathing a while back in SWA locally.

Most of them have come in on leaps and bounds since.

I didn't rate Viper so highly from what I'd seen of her previously although I knew there was potential in her. She looked like a second rate Awesome Kong tribute act when I last saw her, although was very young then. On Sunday she looked like a modern version of joshi legend Reggie Bennett in terms of style and ability. Reggie was a bit heavier than Viper but had a great mixture of power and technical ability. Viper is still very young and she is bound to become even more powerful and technically proficient. I was hugely disappointed when Viper was inserted into the match but was impressed by her showing by the end.

Joe Coffey was another one that I'd seen before and I thought he was the bee's knees when I first saw him 4 years ago live. I've seen footage since but his match with Rhino at SECC was brutal. He is really impressive and I'd rate him the #2 guy in ICW behind Galloway in terms of the overall package of skill, strength, presence and talking ability.

The six man non cage tag was a match that I thought was going to be hit and miss. I wasn't familiar with Kenny Williams, Joe Hendry or Liam Thomson in any meaningful way. I knew Noam Dar, Lionheart (more by name than appearance because AJ broke his neck) and Doug Williams though. It turned out a fun match. There were extended entrances for the faces except Noam Dar and they were quite fun.

Legion vs NAK was great but I don't know why Mick Foley wasn't involved in restarting the match. Many fans at ringside didn't know what the hell was going on, whether it was a draw, or if it would be restarted or if a clear winner could be declared. Foley was supposed to be in charge (in kayfabe) yet did nothing while people waited a couple of minutes to work out what the heck was happening. Finishing the match with such a quick pin was disappointing too. It was fantastic overall and had good psychology though.

Damo vs Jester was an entertaining and vicious brawl.

The opening match between Davey Boy and Stevie Boy was a million times better than I expected. I had little knowledge of either competitor but both were good brawlers and some of the moves used were far better than I would have expected. The use of Canadian Destroyers (although the move has another name in their use) was impressive.

Polo Promotions vs The 55 was also a good match. I didn't really understand what Polo Promotions were about initially but I got into the match as it went along. I already couldn't stand Sha Samuels so cheering for anyone that hit him was easy enough. I didn't have the slightest clue what that Polo Promotions song was about and I was about the only one not singing along.

Grado really surprised me. I've been going around for years saying that without any training or exercise, I could go into a ring and put on a better match than Grado from what I'd seen.

He actually looks like a wrestler now. His timing is a million times better than it was and he doesn't sell moves as pathetically as he used to. He has dropped weight and looks in far better shape and seems not to tire as badly as in the past. He used to look as if he'd pass out if he had to bend down to tie his lace. His own offensive moves look far better now too and he no longer looks like a fat bed playing a wrestler but a wrestler playing a fat ned. The guy can certainly work the crowd!

There really wasn't a single bad match on the card. Even some of the greatest events in history had a couple of ripe stinkers but not this one. This kicks the butt of any recent TNA event and even WWE struggle to give you the consistent flow of great matches this card had.

It really was a good show and deserves 9/10.


----------



## sXeMope

I watched most of Fear and Loathing last night. I turned it off before Damo/Jester but what I did see was great. I don't get the ECW comparison, but I know this arena is significantly bigger than the typical places they run. Curious as to see how well they fill the bigger Arena next year. I thought that Progress was by far the biggest UK promotion but ICW seems to be right up there, if not superior to them. I thought the big spot in the cage match was insane. Thought for sure that BT Gunn especially was fucked up when I saw it. Definitely gonna keep my eye on these guys more closely going forward, and I'm interested to see how their video game goes. I hope it's a digital game because I'm doubtful that a NTSC disc will be produced.


----------



## Weeto

Normal ICW shows are held in nightclubs and music venues and typically draw attendances in the hundreds. They're much smaller affairs than this and the crowds are rowdy and chant from the first bell to the end. Their rabid diehard support, the smaller venues and the hardcore style of the promotion plus the risqué storylines are why the promotion is regarded as Scotland's ECW. The shows are all 18+.

Larger PPV style shows are often held at better venues and the standard of presentation is higher at those. 

Fear & Loathing VIII looked better than ROH and almost up with TNA in terms of look. Top notch for an indy. They're going to the 12 or 13,000 Hydro arena next door for F&L 9 and things are bound to pick up even more.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

sXeMope said:


> I watched most of Fear and Loathing last night. I turned it off before Damo/Jester but what I did see was great. I don't get the ECW comparison, but I know this arena is significantly bigger than the typical places they run. Curious as to see how well they fill the bigger Arena next year. I thought that Progress was by far the biggest UK promotion but ICW seems to be right up there, if not superior to them. I thought the big spot in the cage match was insane. Thought for sure that BT Gunn especially was fucked up when I saw it. Definitely gonna keep my eye on these guys more closely going forward, and I'm interested to see how their video game goes. I hope it's a digital game because I'm doubtful that a NTSC disc will be produced.


It's coming out on Steam too so I think it will be.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I will say that I've already seen a lot of the wrestlers that were at Fear & Loathing a while back in *SWA* locally.
> 
> Most of them have come in on leaps and bounds since.
> 
> The six man non cage tag was a match that I thought was going to be hit and miss. I wasn't familiar with Kenny Williams, *Joe Hendry* or Liam Thomson in any meaningful way. I knew Noam Dar, Lionheart (more by name than appearance because AJ broke his neck) and Doug Williams though. It turned out a fun match. There were extended entrances for the faces except Noam Dar and they were quite fun.


Joe is an SWA prodigy, how have you never seen him?



sXeMope said:


> I watched most of Fear and Loathing last night. I turned it off before Damo/Jester but what I did see was great. I don't get the ECW comparison, but I know this arena is significantly bigger than the typical places they run. Curious as to see how well they fill the bigger Arena next year. I thought that Progress was by far the biggest UK promotion but ICW seems to be right up there, if not superior to them. I thought the big spot in the cage match was insane. Thought for sure that BT Gunn especially was fucked up when I saw it. Definitely gonna keep my eye on these guys more closely going forward, and I'm interested to see how their video game goes. I hope it's a digital game because I'm doubtful that a NTSC disc will be produced.


Progress doesn't have anything on ICW at this point, but it is a very young promotion, albeit based in one of the biggest cities in the world. ICW has been doing 1k+ venues multiple times a year since the tail end of 2013.


----------



## Dannylad777

Hopefully vip tickets for the Hydro don't sell out today as I working all day and with vip you get early entry. Love being at the front. Every icw show I have always got the front row.


----------



## Weeto

I got my F&L 9 seat!

I had thought about getting a VIP ticket but opted for a side facing front row lower balcony seat instead. Never been to any show where I've not been to the left side of the ring from the entrance and facing directly on to the ring. Didn't want to break that as that is my favourite spot. Didn't fancy being seated just behind the standing fans in the VIP section. I notice over 16s are allowed into the balcony.


----------



## Stetho

Videos look fucking amazing. I'm so happy for this promotion. Just imagine the work they had to do to achieve this. And it's just the beginning. SSE Hydro... Wow.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I'm Skint  Really want a ticket but like I said, going to have to wait until after Xmas to purchase one.


----------



## Dannylad777

Got a standing ticket  train ticket came for square go. When will renfew cash in.


----------



## AOS

Bought my ticket today also, will be great.

According to Facebook, already ICW have sold more than TNA for their last Impact tapings at The Hydro. Now, considering today is only the first day of general sale, and the day isn't even over yet. Thats pretty damn impressive. Also less than 50 VIP packages left so if thats what you fancied i'd get in there quickly.


----------



## Dannylad777

AOS said:


> Bought my ticket today also, will be great.
> 
> According to Facebook, already ICW have sold more than TNA for their last Impact tapings at The Hydro. Now, considering today is only the first day of general sale, and the day isn't even over yet. Thats pretty damn impressive. Also less than 50 VIP packages left so if thats what you fancied i'd get in there quickly.


Vip tickets sold out as I tried to buy them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tickets purchased! Apparently the figures for first day sales are really high... So crazy!


----------



## Weeto

ICW has grown ridiculously quickly. Not so long ago they though holding shows at Barrowlands (Barralands to locals) was a big step. Now they've jumped from the SECC to the Hydro.

I think the next step will be establishing three or four 'pay per view' style shows instead of Fear & Loathing being huge, Square Go and a couple of other shows being fairly big and the rest of the shows having healthy but not earth shattering cross.

ICW will probably try to make the likes of Square Go a large scale event in the future. Sure having a Wrestlemania like event is a good way of putting focus on the big event of the year and wrestling promotions can make their biggest event the start AND finish of a year. It can be the end of major storylines and the start of others all at once. The big event is like having the season finale and the season premiere of a show at once. There isn't really another episodic entertainment form that has a start and finish together like this. Comics are about the nearest to this as they often finish a series with the seeds of a new start but it still isn't done in one go like wrestling.

ICW might be capable of hosting F&L on the scale of Hydro but there is no reason why the Square Go couldn't be at SECC and two other events could be held at SECC.

Maybe in three or four years, ICW could be running in the Hydro every month and maybe venues like the SECC, Emirates Arena and similar venues in England will be standard for the promotion.

This could mean their 'home' venues like the Garage could be relegated to minor house shows as they may simply be unable to run the sub 1500 capacity venues for shows of any scale simply down to demand.

With ICW's music related roots, it isn't ridiculous they could eventually hold outdoor shows like a music festival but for pro wrestling, with tens of thousands at Glasgow Green or Strathclyde Country Park.

Stadium shows are such a far fetched idea now either. It wouldn't be a good idea to go to either Old Firm ground in my opinion and Hampden is the obvious venue as it wouldn't bother anyone going there.

At the moment though, ICW are starting to branch out to decent sized indoor arenas here in Scotland and it is possible ICW could start going to the major venues in England too.

I'm surprised ICW haven't held shows in Ireland as there is a market there too and WWE does well there. I'm sure it would transfer pretty well over there as the humour and tastes of the fans are quite similar.

Fear & Loathing IX could be the biggest non American promotion hosted show in Europe since the peak periods of Joint Promotions in the UK and the Catch Wrestling Association in Germany / Austria.

I just wonder what Mark Dallas has up his sleeves for this one...


I'd imagine the bulk of the show will be standard ICW talent but I think there will be a push to bring in some big names too as Mick Foley and Rhino featured this year and a huge venue like Hydro will draw more casual fans but while those fans will grow to appreciate the fantastic talent in ICW, having three or four major names around will draw some wrestling fans new to ICW, especially in terms of the meet and greet for VIP fans could help.

I appreciate that loads of people love ICW as it is but having a couple of extra big names does help sell tickets and helps the others get noticed.

I'm really glad there is seating this time as I'll be honest and say I was in agony after the show with standing for so long. Having seating will draw in more casual fans not used to ICW's mosh pit atmosphere.

ICW will still host the familiar type of show but they're hosting it in a more mainstream atmosphere while still catering to their more hardcore fans. That is the best of both worlds in my opinion and will please the longtime fans and also those trying to get into watching ICW.

They're doing things the right way and Fear & Loathing IX is bound to be great.


----------



## War Is Jericho

I love ICW and the way its creating a buzz in this country around a sport that is a bit of a dirty word in the UK. I just think Mark Dallas needs a business brain next to him to take this to the next level. Get a tv deal, become more polished etc.

Looking at making a weekend of fear and loathing next year


----------



## Dannylad777

War Is Jericho said:


> I love ICW and the way its creating a buzz in this country around a sport that is a bit of a dirty word in the UK. I just think Mark Dallas needs a business brain next to him to take this to the next level. Get a tv deal, become more polished etc.
> 
> Looking at making a weekend of fear and loathing next year


Definitely make a weekend of it. For this past week I went up on the Saturday then went to icw show and have I got chair shot for you which billy kirkwood was hosting on saturday night.

Sunday i just waited till 2pm and que up with vip the meet and greet was good and even better when you get front row. 

Monday is the struggle getting up and going home to reality. Worth every £££.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Weeto said:


> I think the next step will be establishing three or four 'pay per view' style shows instead of Fear & Loathing being huge, Square Go and a couple of other shows being fairly big and the rest of the shows having healthy but not earth shattering cross.


ICW pretty much have a big four. Square Go, Barramania, Shug's Hoose Party and Fear & Loathing. They're doing a Barramania II and if they do SHP III then I'd say that's their big four locked in. As for the other stuff, calm down.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

War Is Jericho said:


> I love ICW and the way its creating a buzz in this country around a sport that is a bit of a dirty word in the UK. I just think Mark Dallas needs a business brain next to him to take this to the next level. Get a tv deal, become more polished etc.
> 
> Looking at making a weekend of fear and loathing next year


Mark Dallas might not have a business brain, but Duncan Gray certainly has. Don't know why you want it 'more polished' though.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> ICW pretty much have a big four. Square Go, Barramania, Shug's Hoose Party and Fear & Loathing. They're doing a Barramania II and if they do SHP III then I'd say that's their big four locked in. As for the other stuff, calm down.


Preach, Brother!


----------



## Weeto

I'd love to see ICW bringing in a handful of big names to take part in Fear & Loathing IX. I get that ICW's regulars are very popular but for such a major event I'd like to see a couple of guests appear in a similar fashion to Mick Foley this year (Taz would be cool as ICW seem pretty keen to pick up ex ECW people) and from the pool of available people who could wrestle, I think RVD, Kurt Angle, AJ Styles or Chris Jericho would be brilliant. Awesome Kong would be cool too. I'm not just throwing mostly TNA names around though but they have many of the most obvious names. Nick Aldis would be a clever option too, as they could have a Scotland vs England angle.

I really don't mind if they stick to the mainly UK based roster though. There are some real A list talents in the ICW regulars list anyway. Grado, Galloway, Joe Coffey, Big Damo, Jack Jester, Nikki Storm, Kay Lee Ray and several others are top notch performers already.

After thinking about it and although obviously things will change somewhat in the next year and titles will change hands I'd love something along these lines for the Hydro.

I didn't even add anything for Drew Galloway but he could obviously fit in somewhere near the top. A match with a vistiing star or Joe Coffey would be pretty fun. Maybe even Nick Aldis would be a great opponent as it would be a good Scotland vs England match near the top of the card.

Grado vs Nick Aldis for the ICW World title.

Joe Coffey vs Big Name American (a follow up to his big win over Rhino) Someone like Angle or RVD would be great. If not, having Joe involved with Damo, Dave Mastiff, Rampage Brown or a mixture of them would be fun.

Viper vs Awesome Kong for the ICW Women's title.

NAK vs Legion cage match II or at least another violent match between these two factions...

Big Damo vs Dave Mastiff (or Rampage Brown) Another option for Joe Coffey would be to fight one, two or even all three of these guys in a massive brawl. A four way superheavyweight brawl would be a barnstormer.

It would be quite nice to have a match with several of the more exciting talents like Noam Dar, Kenny Williams and Joe Hendry going for the Zero Gravity belt. Maybe a ladder match or something else exciting.

It would be nice to have another guest authority figure or host. I'd love to see Taz involved somehow. Even bringing in a famous American ex wrestler as a front man for Amercan guest wrestlers would work. Plus someone that has a podcast would be good for publicising ICW outside Scotland.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> *I'd love to see ICW bringing in a handful of big names to take part in Fear & Loathing IX. I get that ICW's regulars are very popular but for such a major event I'd like to see a couple of guests appear in a similar fashion to Mick Foley this year (Taz would be cool as ICW seem pretty keen to pick up ex ECW people) and from the pool of available people who could wrestle, I think RVD, Kurt Angle, AJ Styles or Chris Jericho would be brilliant. Awesome Kong would be cool too. I'm not just throwing mostly TNA names around though but they have many of the most obvious names. Nick Aldis would be a clever option too, as they could have a Scotland vs England angle.*
> 
> I really don't mind if they stick to the mainly UK based roster though. There are some real A list talents in the ICW regulars list anyway. Grado, Galloway, Joe Coffey, Big Damo, Jack Jester, Nikki Storm, Kay Lee Ray and several others are top notch performers already.
> 
> After thinking about it and although obviously things will change somewhat in the next year and titles will change hands I'd love something along these lines for the Hydro.
> 
> I didn't even add anything for Drew Galloway but he could obviously fit in somewhere near the top. A match with a vistiing star or Joe Coffey would be pretty fun. Maybe even Nick Aldis would be a great opponent as it would be a good Scotland vs England match near the top of the card.
> 
> Grado vs Nick Aldis for the ICW World title.
> 
> Joe Coffey vs Big Name American (a follow up to his big win over Rhino) Someone like Angle or RVD would be great. If not, having Joe involved with Damo, Dave Mastiff, Rampage Brown or a mixture of them would be fun.
> 
> Viper vs Awesome Kong for the ICW Women's title.
> 
> NAK vs Legion cage match II or at least another violent match between these two factions...
> 
> Big Damo vs Dave Mastiff (or Rampage Brown) Another option for Joe Coffey would be to fight one, two or even all three of these guys in a massive brawl. A four way superheavyweight brawl would be a barnstormer.
> 
> It would be quite nice to have a match with several of the more exciting talents like Noam Dar, Kenny Williams and Joe Hendry going for the Zero Gravity belt. Maybe a ladder match or something else exciting.
> 
> It would be nice to have another guest authority figure or host. I'd love to see Taz involved somehow. Even bringing in a famous American ex wrestler as a front man for Amercan guest wrestlers would work. Plus someone that has a podcast would be good for publicising ICW outside Scotland.


You're really not getting it are you?

This isn't like any other Indy. ICW don't rely on 'Names' to sell events. ICW sells. ICW are the kind of company who can bring Fergal Fucking Devitt in as a surprise guest when a show has already sold out. ICW haven't brought Devitt, Foley, Rhino, Bob Holly et al in to sell tickets, so they won't start doing it now.

Christ, Colt Cabana was only brought in because it was convenient for both parties plans.

I'm not trying to be a dick, but you really need to understand this about ICW. Why in gods name would they have Nick Aldis in their main event? Really? They already brought him in for one of their smallest shows this year and some how he's gonna end up in the main event?

I'd get ICW on Demand if you already don't and start making your way through events. You just seem to miss the point of what ICW does as a company. I mean, We've already had Damo vs Mastiff in a 3 match feud. 'Legion' and the NAK have been feuding for almost 2 years now.

You've mentioned umpteen TNA names, even though ICW have done more in wrestling than TNA, and all without a global energy company backing them. Why would they rely on anyone from that company on their biggest event of the year? Fuck, Rockstar Spud and Jeremy Borash were backstage on Sunday, just because of how big a deal it was.

Again, not trying to be negative, but at least take some time to learn the company, what they're about and where they're headed.


----------



## AOS

Bringing in imports from the US etc isn't really how ICW works, they build their own stars through character development and storylines to allow the fans to become invested in them, its why its become as big as it is, and continues to grow at an alarming (but great to see) rate. They'll maybe bring in 1 or 2 imports at the most. And thats how it should be to be honest. 

Some of your posts about ICW are bizarre man. I just don't think you get it. No offence meant btw.


----------



## Weeto

I get that ICW is based around a largely homegrown crew of wrestlers that are very talented and massively popular with the fanbase.

I think Fear & Loathing is very different from say a standard ICW event at the Garage. People who go to those shows are probably almost all hardened ICW fanatics. At Fear & Loathing a huge number of people there had NEVER attended ICW shows before and many of them didn't seem too familiar with many of the roster. I heard people who had no real knowledge of ICW at all that were there. A guy seemed really shocked at the 16 foot ring saying it wasn't suitable for such a large event. Almost every UK show uses a 16 foot ring so that shows he obviously wasn't a fan of UK indy wrestling.

I would say I'd heard of everyone on the roster despite never having been at ICW previously and I'd seen the vast majority in action before, several of them live at local SWA shows. I hadn't really seen Joe Hendry, Kenny Williams, Liam Thomson, Stevie Boy or Davey Boy in any more than clips thoughbut I knew all the headliners on the show. I have only seen some ICW footage here and there.

What I'm getting at is that while ICW regulars like Grado and Drew Galloway were household names to casual fans, I wouldn't even expect people who watched WWE and / or TNA (apart from British Boot Camp in some cases) exclusively to know who Joe Coffey, Jack Jester, Big Damo, Nikki Storm, Kay Lee Ray or Viper were.

Bringing in names like Mick Foley and Rhino to Fear & Loathing helped reach wrestling fans that weren't ICW regulars and I'll be honest and say that while Grado vs Galloway was a massive draw to me already, adding Mick Foley and Joe Coffey (who I'd been impressed with in an SWA show a while back) against Rhino in there helped win me over to actually go to the event. The minute I went into that hall I knew I was won over. I'd be back. And I got a ticket for Fear & Loathing IX on the first day.

I hadn't been to a lot of UK indy shows. Just a few SWA shows. ICW needed something special to encourage me to go to an event up in Glasgow and hosting it in a more mainstream arena with the chance to see my hero, Mick Foley was the hook they needing to reel me in.

I'm not for a minute suggesting that ICW need to bring in TNA guys or WWE castoffs of dubious quality in numbers to every single show as that would dilute or even kill everything ICW has managed to do in the past few years. What I AM saying is that I think having three or four familiar names and showing them as equals alongside the homemade ICW wrestlers elevates those guys in the eyes of casual fans and I bet many people who went to see mainly Grado, Drew, Rhino and Foley came out as fans of Joe Coffey, Big Damo, The Legion, the NAK, Noam Dar, Nikki Storm, Viper, Kay Lee Ray, Polo Promotions or any of several others.

Giving fans a 'gateway drug' of a familiar name is a great way of getting them addicted to the events in general. They might go to see Grado vs Galloway initially but they'll go and see Joe Coffey vs Big Damo on another show after having seen them on the card. It's like having a movie with one major star in it upon release but it has four breakout stars that soon reach the same heights of stardom.

I don't quite agree that ICW doesn't use US stars on their show. Sabu, London & Kendrick and Colt Cabana are amongst names that have appeared before!

Even the very first ICW show had Tracey Smothers, a moderately big name that had appeared for most of the big promotions in the US as an attraction.

I'd hate to see ICW become some lame WWE, TNA or ECW tribute act. I get it is built on homegrown talent primarily but I think the promotion is trying to reach towards the mainstream to an extent by bringing in new fans while trying to maintain their longtime support from the fans who were turning out in their hundreds at the Garage a few years ago and are still loyal to the promotion.

They're doing a balancing act by going to big arenas for Fear & Loathing and using a handful of bigger names but using their regulars for the majority of events.

Some of the old school fans didn't seem too keen on moving to bigger venues with big screens smoke machines and flashing lights but the truth is that it was still very much ICW inside even if it was wrapped in a shiny box.

I think I do get ICW and I like the events with the regular roster members even if they're held in grotty little Glasgow halls (as I have seen a few shows online and remember the short lived TV show and I actually saw the show that caused the massive fuss when it was on as I wasn't feeling very well that night and was up all night and saw the show at 5am to 6am!) but I think the way of spreading the word is to hold these bigger shows to let people see what the fuss is all about.

I would be happy to attend smaller shows now having seen ICW first hand. I maybe wouldn't have been won over without going to the biggest card of the year.

I think many people are won over to WWE by seeing events with household names like Cena, Brock Lesnar, The Rock or Undertaker but they could end up appreciating Neville, Cesaro and Bray Wyatt afterwards. Exactly the same as ICW using a couple of marquee names to put over their mainstream guys at Fear & Loathing.

ICW wouldn't be ICW if it had 9 ex WWE or TNA guys on the card and the usual guys were relegated to the bottom of the card or made into jobbers. The fans wouldn't buy into that and that isn't what I want. Sprinkling some known names into bigger cards to draw casual fans and get them into ICW is a good idea in my opinion. ICW fans already regard Joe Coffey, Big Damo, Jack Jester etc as stars and their talent level deserves that but outside ICW and the UK indy fanbase they don't have that recognition and the example of Joe Coffey having a brutal brawl with Rhino probably put him over with a lot of people on a higher scale. 

John Cena was first put over by a great showing against Kurt Angle and even Bill Goldberg was first shown with a shock win over Hugh Morrus who was a US title contender at the time.

I'm going to be subscribing to ICW's video on demand service shortly and I intend to go to some of their events (although shows in the centre and west of Glasgow are the best bet for me as I live in Erskine and don't drive due to anxiety attacks) and I'll admit I used to think ICW was a crap ECW knockoff with Glaswegian neds holding Buckfast bottles. The quality of the wrestling itself was a surprise though. 

The storylines were far better than on first sight too, with quite a lot of depth and a fair amount of humour in there too and the characters are more diverse than you'd expect a bunch of violent Glaswegians to be.

ICW isn't the same promotion now that was known for shows attracting hundreds, then just touching a thousand fans. They are far more visible now and the documentaries have made ICW nationally known throughout the entire UK (on BBC One Scotland and BBC Three) and their bigger shows will have to cater a bit more for fans outside their regular fanbase as more and more people come on board but the smaller shows can be more focused on catering to the hardcore fanbase. 

They don't need to dilute ICW but just make it accessible to people that want to be able to see what it is all about. Having these entry points is similar to what is done in the comics industry where long running comics often have jumping on points where it is a good spot for a new reader to get into the book as the basis of the story is explained and things are fairly settled.

ICW will never reach every wrestling fan in the country in the current format as it is a hardcore, adult promotion but it can be a huge part of the UK industry and it isn't impossible they could maybe eventually cater to both their current market and the more mainstream market.

ICW could continue exactly as now but if ICW wants to sell Grado action figures then there would be pressure not to market them at a younger market because of ICW's format. The way round this would be to sell that type of merchandise under a sister promotion name and you can aim it directly at kids yet it is exactly the same in appearance to an ICW product. Other companies have done this by rebranding some stuff that wasn't directly marketable at the younger market by creating cartoons of adult orientated movies, like action films. ICW wouldn't need to have a pathetic diluted version of their shows ruining the name but could have shows that kids and some other mainstream wrestling fans COULD attend. After all, nearly everyone in ICW also appears in SWA so ICW could do the same thing but with elements of ICW's sense of humour and great booking but in a package that would make it more accessible. It would also mean that fans of both formats would find it fairly accessible in that older teenagers could move up to the more mature product from the milder version while ICW fans could take their kids to the milder shows and they'd grow into ICW fans eventually!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I get that ICW is based around a largely homegrown crew of wrestlers that are very talented and massively popular with the fanbase.
> 
> I think Fear & Loathing is very different from say a standard ICW event at the Garage. People who go to those shows are probably almost all hardened ICW fanatics. At Fear & Loathing a huge number of people there had NEVER attended ICW shows before and many of them didn't seem too familiar with many of the roster. I heard people who had no real knowledge of ICW at all that were there. A guy seemed really shocked at the 16 foot ring saying it wasn't suitable for such a large event. Almost every UK show uses a 16 foot ring so that shows he obviously wasn't a fan of UK indy wrestling.
> 
> 
> I would say I'd heard of everyone on the roster despite never having been at ICW previously and I'd seen the vast majority in action before, several of them live at local SWA shows. I hadn't really seen Joe Hendry, Kenny Williams, Liam Thomson, Stevie Boy or Davey Boy in any more than clips thoughbut I knew all the headliners on the show. I have only seen some ICW footage here and there.
> 
> What I'm getting at is that while ICW regulars like Grado and Drew Galloway were household names to casual fans, I wouldn't even expect people who watched WWE and / or TNA (apart from British Boot Camp in some cases) exclusively to know who Joe Coffey, Jack Jester, Big Damo, Nikki Storm, Kay Lee Ray or Viper were.
> 
> Bringing in names like Mick Foley and Rhino to Fear & Loathing helped reach wrestling fans that weren't ICW regulars and I'll be honest and say that while Grado vs Galloway was a massive draw to me already, adding Mick Foley and Joe Coffey (who I'd been impressed with in an SWA show a while back) against Rhino in there helped win me over to actually go to the event. The minute I went into that hall I knew I was won over. I'd be back. And I got a ticket for Fear & Loathing IX on the first day.
> 
> I hadn't been to a lot of UK indy shows. Just a few SWA shows. ICW needed something special to encourage me to go to an event up in Glasgow and hosting it in a more mainstream arena with the chance to see my hero, Mick Foley was the hook they needing to reel me in.
> 
> I'm not for a minute suggesting that ICW need to bring in TNA guys or WWE castoffs of dubious quality in numbers to every single show as that would dilute or even kill everything ICW has managed to do in the past few years. What I AM saying is that I think having three or four familiar names and showing them as equals alongside the homemade ICW wrestlers elevates those guys in the eyes of casual fans and I bet many people who went to see mainly Grado, Drew, Rhino and Foley came out as fans of Joe Coffey, Big Damo, The Legion, the NAK, Noam Dar, Nikki Storm, Viper, Kay Lee Ray, Polo Promotions or any of several others.
> 
> Giving fans a 'gateway drug' of a familiar name is a great way of getting them addicted to the events in general. They might go to see Grado vs Galloway initially but they'll go and see Joe Coffey vs Big Damo on another show after having seen them on the card. It's like having a movie with one major star in it upon release but it has four breakout stars that soon reach the same heights of stardom.
> 
> I don't quite agree that ICW doesn't use US stars on their show. Sabu, London & Kendrick and Colt Cabana are amongst names that have appeared before!
> 
> Even the very first ICW show had Tracey Smothers, a moderately big name that had appeared for most of the big promotions in the US as an attraction.
> 
> I'd hate to see ICW become some lame WWE, TNA or ECW tribute act. I get it is built on homegrown talent primarily but I think the promotion is trying to reach towards the mainstream to an extent by bringing in new fans while trying to maintain their longtime support from the fans who were turning out in their hundreds at the Garage a few years ago and are still loyal to the promotion.
> 
> They're doing a balancing act by going to big arenas for Fear & Loathing and using a handful of bigger names but using their regulars for the majority of events.
> 
> Some of the old school fans didn't seem too keen on moving to bigger venues with big screens smoke machines and flashing lights but the truth is that it was still very much ICW inside even if it was wrapped in a shiny box.
> 
> I think I do get ICW and I like the events with the regular roster members even if they're held in grotty little Glasgow halls (as I have seen a few shows online and remember the short lived TV show and I actually saw the show that caused the massive fuss when it was on as I wasn't feeling very well that night and was up all night and saw the show at 5am to 6am!) but I think the way of spreading the word is to hold these bigger shows to let people see what the fuss is all about.
> 
> I would be happy to attend smaller shows now having seen ICW first hand. I maybe wouldn't have been won over without going to the biggest card of the year.
> 
> I think many people are won over to WWE by seeing events with household names like Cena, Brock Lesnar, The Rock or Undertaker but they could end up appreciating Neville, Cesaro and Bray Wyatt afterwards. Exactly the same as ICW using a couple of marquee names to put over their mainstream guys at Fear & Loathing.
> 
> ICW wouldn't be ICW if it had 9 ex WWE or TNA guys on the card and the usual guys were relegated to the bottom of the card or made into jobbers. The fans wouldn't buy into that and that isn't what I want. Sprinkling some known names into bigger cards to draw casual fans and get them into ICW is a good idea in my opinion. ICW fans already regard Joe Coffey, Big Damo, Jack Jester etc as stars and their talent level deserves that but outside ICW and the UK indy fanbase they don't have that recognition and the example of Joe Coffey having a brutal brawl with Rhino probably put him over with a lot of people on a higher scale.
> 
> John Cena was first put over by a great showing against Kurt Angle and even Bill Goldberg was first shown with a shock win over Hugh Morrus who was a US title contender at the time.
> 
> I'm going to be subscribing to ICW's video on demand service shortly and I intend to go to some of their events (although shows in the centre and west of Glasgow are the best bet for me as I live in Erskine and don't drive due to anxiety attacks) and I'll admit I used to think ICW was a crap ECW knockoff with Glaswegian neds holding Buckfast bottles. The quality of the wrestling itself was a surprise though.
> 
> The storylines were far better than on first sight too, with quite a lot of depth and a fair amount of humour in there too and the characters are more diverse than you'd expect a bunch of violent Glaswegians to be.
> 
> ICW isn't the same promotion now that was known for shows attracting hundreds, then just touching a thousand fans. They are far more visible now and the documentaries have made ICW nationally known throughout the entire UK (on BBC One Scotland and BBC Three) and their bigger shows will have to cater a bit more for fans outside their regular fanbase as more and more people come on board but the smaller shows can be more focused on catering to the hardcore fanbase.
> 
> They don't need to dilute ICW but just make it accessible to people that want to be able to see what it is all about. Having these entry points is similar to what is done in the comics industry where long running comics often have jumping on points where it is a good spot for a new reader to get into the book as the basis of the story is explained and things are fairly settled.
> 
> ICW will never reach every wrestling fan in the country in the current format as it is a hardcore, adult promotion but it can be a huge part of the UK industry and it isn't impossible they could maybe eventually cater to both their current market and the more mainstream market.
> 
> ICW could continue exactly as now but if ICW wants to sell Grado action figures then there would be pressure not to market them at a younger market because of ICW's format. The way round this would be to sell that type of merchandise under a sister promotion name and you can aim it directly at kids yet it is exactly the same in appearance to an ICW product. Other companies have done this by rebranding some stuff that wasn't directly marketable at the younger market by creating cartoons of adult orientated movies, like action films. ICW wouldn't need to have a pathetic diluted version of their shows ruining the name but could have shows that kids and some other mainstream wrestling fans COULD attend. After all, nearly everyone in ICW also appears in SWA so ICW could do the same thing but with elements of ICW's sense of humour and great booking but in a package that would make it more accessible. It would also mean that fans of both formats would find it fairly accessible in that older teenagers could move up to the more mature product from the milder version while ICW fans could take their kids to the milder shows and they'd grow into ICW fans eventually!


I'm positive that the ring they used on Sunday was bigger. They purchased a bigger ring for F&L last year and have used it on the bigger shows.

Obviously people who exclusively watch WWE/TNA only have a vague knowledge of any other wrestling. That's not the same as a casual fan.

Granted, Mick Foley is a draw, Rhino isn't a bigger draw than Grado or Drew though, especially in Scotland. Grado has been everywhere, I can't stress enough that GRADO DREW THAT HOUSE. That's been acknowledged by everyone to be the case.

I know the point you're making, but it just doesn't apply here. ICW have had 2 Documentaries that have aired world wide to millions of people. That's bigger than having a former big name on the show ever will be.

ICW has used imports, but they are rarely used as a drawing factor. ICW going to bigger and better places is the drawing factor. Hilarious that you consider Tracy Smothers as an 'attraction' haha.

I don't know who you're talk about, but the notion that anyone was against ICW doing bigger venues is ridiculous. Maybe a handful, but that's no portion of the fanbase to account for. Also, you can get rid of the notion that the 'smaller' events are held in 'grotty little Glasgow halls'. I don't think venues that are packed to the rafters every week are grotty at all.

The WWE notion you use is silly. GRADO is the marquee name. Grado has a bigger draw in Scotland than any single wrestler who isn't on the WWE roster. I would stake my life on that.

ICW is the same promotion that it was on day one, that's where you're not getting it. The venues and crowds may be growing along with the ability and performances of the talent, but ICW at its core is still the same company that drew 30 people in Maryhill.

The notion about reaching further is invalid, if it was true, sites like ProWrestlingTees wouldn't exist. 

All the things you suggest is what places like PCW and Rev Pro and a million other UK Indys do on a weekly basis. It doesn't work, that should be clear by now. The casuals don't stick around.
People that stick around are the ones who are hooked into what that company does. It's original stories, it's original characters. That's why ICW is where it is and why it will continue to grow. I don't think it could be anymore clear.


----------



## Weeto

Who do you rate as the top five talents in ICW (male or female) and what are your five personal favourites, irrespective of ability or 'star power'?

Talent
-------
Drew Galloway
Joe Coffey
Jack Jester
Big Damo
Nikki Storm

Favourites
-----------
Joe Coffey
Drew Galloway
Grado
Big Damo
Noam Dar

The lists in my case are quite similar but Noam Dar is massively talented and will soon occupy a top five place on the talent list but doesn't make it JUST yet because his talent is mainly in his skill at the moment and he doesn't quite have the same presence as the others on the list yet. I could see him land in NXT soon though as he is still very young and could be on the same scale as Finn Balor / Fergal Devitt in a short period of time. Kay Lee Ray is also fantastic but Nikki Storm got the spot just because I've seen a bit more of her and think she is one of the best heels in Scotland in that role. There are loads of other people who are just inches off the lists too and both lists could easily change massively with the number of promising talents on the ICW roster.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> Who do you rate as the top five talents in ICW (male or female) and what are your five personal favourites, irrespective of ability or 'star power'?
> 
> Talent
> -------
> Drew Galloway
> Joe Coffey
> Jack Jester
> Big Damo
> Nikki Storm
> 
> Favourites
> -----------
> Joe Coffey
> Drew Galloway
> Grado
> Big Damo
> Noam Dar
> 
> The lists in my case are quite similar but Noam Dar is massively talented and will soon occupy a top five place on the talent list but doesn't make it JUST yet because his talent is mainly in his skill at the moment and he doesn't quite have the same presence as the others on the list yet. I could see him land in NXT soon though as he is still very young and could be on the same scale as Finn Balor / Fergal Devitt in a short period of time. Kay Lee Ray is also fantastic but Nikki Storm got the spot just because I've seen a bit more of her and think she is one of the best heels in Scotland in that role. There are loads of other people who are just inches off the lists too and both lists could easily change massively with the number of promising talents on the ICW roster.


The only woman who should be considered for any list in ICW is KLR. She's the only one who's always been there. Maybe Carmel at a push.


There are lots of talented people on the roster but I'd put BT Gunn and Whiplash, who you've not mentioned, above everyone else on the roster, even Galloway.

Joe Hendry has the most potential of anyone on the roster though. By far.


----------



## Weeto

Mikey Whiplash is very good and I hadn't seen that much of BT Gunn before F&L 8 but he is also really good.

Kay Lee Ray is great too but the only reason I picked Nikki Storm was that I'd seen loads of her matches and they're consistently good but a mere sprinkling of Kay Lee Ray and her matches were great too. Viper isn't quite there yet but she has potential.

I'll be honest and say that in ICW, I haven't seen a lot of footage of many of the wrestlers. I don't have the On Demand service yet but I've seen some ICW matches as well as a bit of SWA and other stuff.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Weeto said:


> Who do you rate as the top five talents in ICW (male or female) and what are your five personal favourites, irrespective of ability or 'star power'?


*Talent*
Galloway
Jester
Dar
Hendry
Whiplash

*Favorites*
Galloway
Grado
Dar
Hendry
Polo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I've heard good things about Fear & Loathing, and ICW in general.

I don't watch ICW, but I've slowly started following British promotions lately, namely PROGRESS.

Is Fear & Loathing a good show to start watching ICW?*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Quite frankly sick of this "ICW Needs to reach further" crack, they're quite okay where they are right now. I could rattle a load of stuff off as to why they're going about things the right way but I'd just be repeating what @Taker-Tribute-Act has already said on here. 

Anyway, going in to the build for SquareGo what do we all think will happen? We're going to get to see Carmel kick the shit out of Liam Thomson. What do people reckon the Title Match will be? Will Renfrew be champion by then or will he do the same as last year and go for a match against a champion who hasn't already been in a match that night? Who are we going to see challenge Joe Coffey in the Iron Man match and what's people's predictions for The SquareGo? Damo and Joe Coffey could be good options but we got totally surprised last year with Divers winning it but we all know how that played out.


----------



## Dannylad777

Hopefully they can carry on with the freud with Kenny Williams vs lionheart 
Carmel to beat Liam Thompson by a roll up or something 
Polo promotion vs black label as it give jack jester and galloway Something to keep them involved 
Now I don't know if this is possible but I think it be Grado vs Damo for the title. Grado win then renfew cash in and win icw title. Later on in the night renfew is attacked backstage and brought to the ring just after Joe hendery win the square go and then the local hero cashs in and win the title


----------



## Weeto

I think the stipulation is that Renfrew has an entire year to use the contract. I notice that this year's Square Go is one day BEFORE last year's event.

I have a really weird feeling that he could cash in, lose the title match, win the Square Go, cash in and win the title all in one night at Square Go! Two cash ins from the same guy in one night!

I don't think it makes any sense to put the title on Grado after such a long wait and so many close calls and he loses it right away but then look what WWE did with Roman Reigns. Apparently he was told only either just before or at the start of Wrestlemania he wasn't leaving as champion and again on Sunday he was apparently told Sheamus would use the cash in during the Survivor Series as the WWE noticed Reigns still wasn't getting the fan support they wanted for him.

Grado isn't a guy ICW are trying to make popular, he is one of the biggest cheer magnets in the business.

I think it would make sense for Renfrew to lose a cash in but win the Square Go. That gives him the opportunity to continue the chase.

If Renfrew isn't in the picture or wins the title, I'd love to see Joe Coffey win Square Go.


----------



## Weeto

I was at Fear & Loathing and the crowd reaction was pretty incredible. Even the YouTube vids of the event conveyed the atmosphere of the event. Does ICW on Demand capture the feeling of being somewhere between a Glasgow nightclub and Dykebar Mental Hospital or do they tone it down heavily in favour of the commentary?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I've heard good things about Fear & Loathing, and ICW in general.
> 
> I don't watch ICW, but I've slowly started following British promotions lately, namely PROGRESS.
> 
> Is Fear & Loathing a good show to start watching ICW?*


Start with the ending of Shugs Hoose Party 1. Then Watch Fear & Loathing 7, Square Go, Barramania, Shugs Hoose Part 2 and then Fear & Loathing 8.

Thats a good bit of watching. But it takes you through ICW since Galloway returned. There are plenty of other events worth watching but those are the big ones.




SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyway, going in to the build for SquareGo what do we all think will happen?


I think Renfrew just straight up calls Grado out at next weeks event, or at the Garage shows.

I think we'll see Carmel kick fuck out of LT for a good bit. Then I imagine they do a 'gone too far' angle with Thompson near killing Carmel.

I expect to see major development over the next few weeks, but wouldn't be surprised to see Havoc win the Square Go, purely for surprise factor.

I have no idea with the Iron Man challenge at all.



Weeto said:


> I think it would make sense for Renfrew to lose a cash in but win the Square Go. That gives him the opportunity to continue the chase...
> 
> Does ICW on Demand capture the feeling of being somewhere between a Glasgow nightclub and Dykebar Mental Hospital or do they tone it down heavily in favour of the commentary?


Renfrew has had it 2 years in a row, time to move on.

You can hear for yourself, but they capture what they can.


----------



## Weeto

I looked at the previews on the On Demand service (haven't got it yet because they charge in dollars, not pounds and I'm not sure if my bank will hit me with heavy charges if I get it and I'll need to look at that before ordering as my bank seems to charge heavy fees for all foreign currency transactions) and the commentary does muffle the crowd a little but you still get that the crowd are way hotter than in WWE.


----------



## Weeto

I think I'll be getting ICW On Demand in the next day or two. I was worried I'd be billed £9.50 every time I paid the $5.99 charge but it appears to be £1 plus a 3% charge which isn't that bad and still way cheaper than what I pay to Vince every month and more entertaining at the moment! I didn't quite understand the T&Cs of making transactions in foreign currency (US Dollars) but everything seems OK thankfully.

Don't know why it isn't available in pounds yet though. Seems daft to have to pay foreign currency charges for a Glasgow based service!


----------



## Dannylad777

I Had icw demand since day 1 They don't charge you more as it's in dollars.


----------



## Weeto

It's not ICW that charge, it's my bank. I have a free current account and you only get card transactions in foreign currency for free if you're on the £17.99 a month Platinum account. Used to have it but didn't really need it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I don't know what you mean by the crowd being muffled by commentary. The commentary is always going to be louder than the crowd.

I've only even been charged in pounds at £3.75. I did hear where was issues with some cards.


----------



## Weeto

All I meant is that you don't really hear the chants and that type of thing quite the same. It seems that ICW seem to keep the commentary track on all the time when it might actually be better to use a system where the commentary track only comes on when a commentator presses a button and speaks That way you get the full extent of the crowd atmosphere when the commentators aren't talking. I get that some other promotions wouldn't want this but it would be really good as the crowds are one of ICW's best features and they don't tend to have the negative responses that you sometimes get in WWE as they seem to INTENTIONALLY muffle the crowds in their footage so you don't hear the likes of Roman Reigns and John Cena getting jeered. They also doctored the 1992 Royal Rumble as the crowd went crazy when Hogan was eliminated and were cheering Sid. Gorilla Monsoon also stated that Sid was entitled to eliminate Hogan. They changed it so the crowd appeared to boo when Hogan was eliminated and Monsoon made a negative comment about Sid putting Hogan out. At the time, I was 100% convinced Hogan had turned heel by helping Flair win the title. The promotion tried to rewrite history.

ICW's crowd tend to get behind the big faces in a huge way and loads of others get at least competitive chants where the crowds seem to pick a personal favourite.

The commentary is pretty good and when I said the crowd were muffled I just meant that the crowds still sound very enthusiastic but the sound seems not dwell on the wild crowds at times and in ICW's case this is maybe a mistake as they have perhaps THE hottest atmospheres in pro wrestling at the moment. There is a positive surge of energy at the shows and if that came over a little bit more it makes the shows more exciting to watch.

I've been to quite a few live shows and I've watched literally thousands of pro wrestling shows over the last 30 years or so and ICW has a very special crowd atmosphere. I've been to sports stadiums with ten of thousands of fans and the 4,000 at the SECC were the most electric crowd I've ever seen. Grado's entrance and title celebration made the hairs on your neck stand up. Absolute pandemonium and there were fans hugging, people jumping several feet in the air, arms waving wildly and then Like A Prayer ringing around the arena. I bet not a single Hulk Hogan title win received that level of fan elation in an arena.

I know that ICW and Progress have On Demand services on the net and other British promotions will be looking into doing this too. I kinda wonder if the promoters will considered doing a combined service where all the major UK indies could be on one service.

I know ICW is an adult orientated product but many of the other big indies in the UK are doing shows aimed at an audience that is mainly adult anyway, with only a handful aiming directly at the family market. People in the 20-45 age group seem to be a massive part of the UK fanbase for indies anyway with kids tending to watch mainly WWE and many kids that go to family indy shows not really being into it in any major way from what I've seen although some at enthusiastic.

If ICW want to keep their service separate then fair enough but I'd be willing to spend as much as I do on WWE, if I could see ICW, Progress and a handful of other shows on a service together. Maybe the UK could eventually create an alliance of promoters that could promote their events globally as a group together while maintaining their identities and independence as separate organisations with separate booking structures and even a diverse target market.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> All I meant is that you don't really hear the chants and that type of thing quite the same. It seems that ICW seem to keep the commentary track on all the time when it might actually be better to use a system where the commentary track only comes on when a commentator presses a button and speaks That way you get the full extent of the crowd atmosphere when the commentators aren't talking. I get that some other promotions wouldn't want this but it would be really good as the crowds are one of ICW's best features and they don't tend to have the negative responses that you sometimes get in WWE as they seem to INTENTIONALLY muffle the crowds in their footage so you don't hear the likes of Roman Reigns and John Cena getting jeered. They also doctored the 1992 Royal Rumble as the crowd went crazy when Hogan was eliminated and were cheering Sid. Gorilla Monsoon also stated that Sid was entitled to eliminate Hogan. They changed it so the crowd appeared to boo when Hogan was eliminated and Monsoon made a negative comment about Sid putting Hogan out. At the time, I was 100% convinced Hogan had turned heel by helping Flair win the title. The promotion tried to rewrite history.
> 
> ICW's crowd tend to get behind the big faces in a huge way and loads of others get at least competitive chants where the crowds seem to pick a personal favourite.
> 
> The commentary is pretty good and when I said the crowd were muffled I just meant that the crowds still sound very enthusiastic but the sound seems not dwell on the wild crowds at times and in ICW's case this is maybe a mistake as they have perhaps THE hottest atmospheres in pro wrestling at the moment. There is a positive surge of energy at the shows and if that came over a little bit more it makes the shows more exciting to watch.
> 
> I've been to quite a few live shows and I've watched literally thousands of pro wrestling shows over the last 30 years or so and ICW has a very special crowd atmosphere. I've been to sports stadiums with ten of thousands of fans and the 4,000 at the SECC were the most electric crowd I've ever seen. Grado's entrance and title celebration made the hairs on your neck stand up. Absolute pandemonium and there were fans hugging, people jumping several feet in the air, arms waving wildly and then Like A Prayer ringing around the arena. I bet not a single Hulk Hogan title win received that level of fan elation in an arena.
> 
> I know that ICW and Progress have On Demand services on the net and other British promotions will be looking into doing this too. I kinda wonder if the promoters will considered doing a combined service where all the major UK indies could be on one service.
> 
> I know ICW is an adult orientated product but many of the other big indies in the UK are doing shows aimed at an audience that is mainly adult anyway, with only a handful aiming directly at the family market. People in the 20-45 age group seem to be a massive part of the UK fanbase for indies anyway with kids tending to watch mainly WWE and many kids that go to family indy shows not really being into it in any major way from what I've seen although some at enthusiastic.
> 
> If ICW want to keep their service separate then fair enough but I'd be willing to spend as much as I do on WWE, if I could see ICW, Progress and a handful of other shows on a service together. Maybe the UK could eventually create an alliance of promoters that could promote their events globally as a group together while maintaining their identities and independence as separate organisations with separate booking structures and even a diverse target market.


I don't think you understand how audio recording works, the quality of the audio on ICW is absolutely fine. The reason you don't pick up the chants is because of the crowd being flat. With everyone on the same level, the sound gets muffled so the mic's don't pic it up as clearly as it is being there live.

I and several others have already said this, ICW is judged by the crowd, there's no outward manipulation.

ICW is already above every other promotion in the country as they actually run shows everywhere. Why would they partner up with anyone? That idea is what was pedaled by Alex Shane, WTTV et al. Instead they promote Shane's company like it's the biggest thing going. Then, when they aired content from other promotions, they just stuck their WTTV logo over the top. Fantasy booking pish mate.

PCW and RevPro rely so heavily on imports that I don't even consider them top UK promotions. Christ, WrestleZone in Aberdeen draw near 2k for their biggest show every year and no one even mentions them on here.


----------



## Dannylad777

Weeto quit your moaning.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

March










November 










Decent transformation from the champ...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent transformation from the champ...


Clearly put a lot of hard work in. Can only hope that he keeps it up. I don't think he needs to be the 'chubby wee chancer' any longer.


----------



## Weeto

Grado has definitely lost a lot of his gut. The Sun said something early in the year about him being up to 18 stone and he said he had to lose weight.


----------



## RealGrendel

Hi guys,

I have recently watched all three docs on ICW, The British Wrestler and Insane Fightclub I and II. Gone through this megathread, and watched some ICW stuff on youtube. Well, I must say I am hooked:laugh:! Since I want to watch more of ICW, my question is this : Because I am an oldschool wrestlingfan, I want to have their shows on dvd. But their site only has 4 of them, and since I want to have the shows on dvd, On Demand is not an option for me. Am I too late to start collecting, or will they bring out the backcatalogue on dvd again in the future? Hope you guys can help/point me in the right direction.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RealGrendel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently watched all three docs on ICW, The British Wrestler and Insane Fightclub I and II. Gone through this megathread, and watched some ICW stuff on youtube. Well, I must say I am hooked:laugh:! Since I want to watch more of ICW, my question is this : Because I am an oldschool wrestlingfan, I want to have their shows on dvd. But their site only has 4 of them, and since I want to have the shows on dvd, On Demand is not an option for me. Am I too late to start collecting, or will they bring out the backcatalogue on dvd again in the future? Hope you guys can help/point me in the right direction.


They won't bring out DVD's. They're just not cost effective when OnDemand for a year is the price of around 3 DVD's.


----------



## Weeto

ICW seem to only have events from last year on DVD.

They aren't like WWE that can have DVD sales to casual fans and streaming to the hardcore fans. They're trying to get all their fans to support the streaming service. They do have a very commited audience of fans. It really is worthwhile getting it if you want to watch ICW events as it is much cheaper than WWE Network even. If you don't want to subscribe every month, you could get it for a month, binge watch what you want and do it again a few months later.

It would be worth getting it and keeping it though as ICW seem to upload new events regularly and the production standards are very good for an indy promotion. Supporting the ICW On Demand service will help it improve and the standards could go from very good to excellent and for more subscribers, more content will become available and ICW will be capable of raising their production standards on top of this and there could be more WWE Network style shows in terms of shows about individual wrestlers or features on different stuff in the world of ICW, like the career stories of the top stars, interviews with major names in ICW or shows with highlights of the best of a type of match and suchlike. 

ICW are doing a pretty good job with their On Demand service and while I don't think it'll ever have the range of content WWE Network has, they're NOT trying to be a lifestyle channel, they're a wrestling service. WWE are doing reality shows with female wrestlers and shows with three wrestlers having lunch (I actually LOVE that one due to the road stories) but these kind of shows are never going to show on ICW On Demand and they will focus on events and stick closely to wrestling. Obviously having an interview with Joe Coffey or a show about the best tag team matches in ICW are within the remit of what they're doing and I could see more of these shows but ICW is more about the wrestling.


----------



## RealGrendel

@Taker-Tribute-Act : Ok. On demand seems to be going the standard nowadays. Going to check it out, then.


----------



## RealGrendel

@Weeto : Thanx for the info on ICW On Demand. I'll definately check it out. Supporting this company in this way seems a perfect idea. Like to see some history on the wrestlers like Grado, Mikey Whiplash. Maybe to can put out older shows also. I am always interested to learn about where a promotion started, and did what it had to do to become like they are now. Insane Fightclub I and II where awesome for that fact. hope to see more in the future. And learn more from you guys at this forum.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

It'll be interesting to see how ICW do in the o2 Ritz in Manchester for Shug's 3 weekend, Progress have their first show there tomorrow and will have had a few there before then.


----------



## Weeto

I wasn't saying those things I mentioned were on On Demand but I was saying that that is the kind of direction ICW is likely to go in on On Demand. There IS a Joe Coffey interview though!


----------



## RealGrendel

It feels good to see some love for ICW, from what I have seen, they really can deliver. Good times for serious wrestlingfans!


----------



## Weeto

I was at Fear And Loathing VIII and it was my first ICW show. I had seen a few of the wrestlers before at SWA shows locally before and had seen footage of several others.

It was a fantastic, well produced event with top notch matches all the way through and an electric atmosphere.


----------



## RealGrendel

I wish I lived in Scotland. Must be awesome to attend an ICW show and feel the live atmosphere.


----------



## Weeto

ICW regularly go to England too and they appear in Northern Ireland occasion.

ICW regularly go to London, Newcastle, Nottingham and they were in Norwich recently. I think they've been to Manchester and they've definitely been to Liverpool and a few other places.


----------



## RealGrendel

Well, maybe next year I am gonna attend a show. I know it will be worth it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RealGrendel said:


> It feels good to see some love for ICW, from what I have seen, they really can deliver. Good times for serious wrestlingfans!


Take everything Weeto says with a pinch of salt. Just watch whatever takes your fancy and follow along on Social Media. Buy the Ticket, Take the Ride.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> It'll be interesting to see how ICW do in the o2 Ritz in Manchester for Shug's 3 weekend, Progress have their first show there tomorrow and will have had a few there before then.


I think they'll be fine. Was glad to see Progress doing well in their first jaunt out of London. As far as I've been made aware, it was a very much Man Utd style crowd though...


----------



## Weeto

Taker Tribute Act, I've actually been complimentary about ICW.

I'd probably stage it differently and have more imports but Mark Dallas can do whatever he wants as his style is clearly working with the fans here in the UK.

I'm into flashy WWE and New Japan style presentation, he likes the mosh pit atmosphere and more underground look. 

Both approaches work if done properly as looking at other promotions from the present and past proves.

ICW is a great promotion and is the star at the top of the British wrestling tree at the moment.

The atmosphere at their shows is electric and the enthusiasm from that fanbase and the wrestlers and the rest of the crew is contagious.

ICW is a great night out for fans and very different from pretty much every other UK promotion.

I'd recommend ICW to pretty much every wrestling fan apart from those that only watch WWE for the soap opera aspects and spectacle, although ICW is dramatic and well staged too, although in a very different way.


----------



## AOS

Sunday nights show was fantastic btw, one of the best I've been to in a while. ICW really do put on a great show no matter how big or small the occasion. The main event of Drew Galloway v Noam Dar was excellent. And also a mention to the atmosphere throughout but particularly during the tag team titles match of Polo Promotions v Geezers, was electric.


----------



## RealGrendel

WWE should learn from promotions such as ICW, that is how it's gotta be. All for the fans, not for the kids!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Take everything Weeto says with a pinch of salt. Just watch whatever takes your fancy and follow along on Social Media. Buy the Ticket, Take the Ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they'll be fine. Was glad to see Progress doing well in their first jaunt out of London. As far as I've been made aware, it was a very much Man Utd style crowd though...


When Bubblegum was getting booed I turned to my mates and said "there must be a lot up from London, United fans are booing him" :jericho2


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

Was last Sunday's show at the Garage filmed for on demand? Been checking all week.


----------



## Weeto

Yeah, according to the website the Sunday 6th December show was being taped as part of the Friday Fight Night series.


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

Weeto said:


> Yeah, according to the website the Sunday 6th December show was being taped as part of the Friday Fight Night series.


Cheers, mate.


----------



## Dannylad777

Got tickets for square go and the Liverpool show. Can not wait.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> Taker Tribute Act, I've actually been complimentary about ICW.
> 
> I'd probably stage it differently and have more imports but Mark Dallas can do whatever he wants as his style is clearly working with the fans here in the UK.
> 
> I'm into flashy WWE and New Japan style presentation, he likes the mosh pit atmosphere and more underground look.
> 
> Both approaches work if done properly as looking at other promotions from the present and past proves.
> 
> ICW is a great promotion and is the star at the top of the British wrestling tree at the moment.
> 
> The atmosphere at their shows is electric and the enthusiasm from that fanbase and the wrestlers and the rest of the crew is contagious.
> 
> ICW is a great night out for fans and very different from pretty much every other UK promotion.
> 
> I'd recommend ICW to pretty much every wrestling fan apart from those that only watch WWE for the soap opera aspects and spectacle, although ICW is dramatic and well staged too, although in a very different way.


Thanks for justifying my comments.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Beautiful Bobby said:


> Was last Sunday's show at the Garage filmed for on demand? Been checking all week.


They'll film several shows in a row to build up to the Square Go.

I do find it funny that people can't figure out what 'Friday Night Fights taping' meant.

They did the same thing earlier this year. It's in a different format to the usual shows, but I enjoy it none the less.


----------



## Weeto

ICW are probably doing Friday Night Fights in case a TV deal does transpire. It gives them experience of doing a weekly episodic format on top of their usual PPV style event shows (F&L, Square Go etc) and house shows.

It also gives fans of this type of show an option and something to follow in a set order. It could even be an alternative to having a TV show if ICW want to stick to just On Demand.


----------



## Luke88

Weeto said:


> Taker Tribute Act, I've actually been complimentary about ICW.


Taker doesn't seem to be able to listen to any criticism of ICW without getting personally offended so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Weeto

To be fair, I'm kinda obsessive about stylish presentation and I'm maybe not in tune with the presentation style of ICW (well produced but retaining an underground look and style) and the mosh pit atmosphere. They are very different from the other promotions and that is a big draw for their fans but I think I'm so obsessive about seeing UK wrestling back on TV and regular big arena shows that I kinda want our biggest promotion to be a tiny bit more mainstream.

Long time ICW fans seem a bit resistant to that and it is partly a case of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" but I sometimes think that a few more imports and more seating at shows would bring in more fans without having to change the show style too much. The longtime fans like the mainly homegrown roster and the tough, atmospheric shows but I've always thought that having a touch more glamour is reaching out to more fans. Of course, it is vital that the stars that were built in ICW aren't drowned out by Americans hired purely to draw new fans.

ICW have gradually moved towards glossier presentation but I think people like Taker Tribute Act are scared that somewhere along the line ICW turns into a WWE clone and they lose what they've been enjoying for a few years and I understand that.

Again though, didn't Fear & Loathing VIII kinda prove BOTH points of view. The show featured a lot of homegrown talent but peppered with the likes of Mick Foley and Rhino appearing and it retained the atmosphere while utilising huge screens, big stages, great lighting and a booming sound system at an established arena. It felt like a hybrid of old style ICW mixed with the more American style of presentation while keeping the ICW style inside the ring and on promos.

It is possible to have ICW in a more modern, stylish setting but that doesn't mean it has to lose its unique style. ICW now is vastly different from when it was held entirely in little community halls and dingy clubs but the evolution has been positive and surely it can go further. I don't want a heap of washed out old WWE wrestlers appearing and keeping fresh ICW talent like Joe Coffey and Noam Dar off the card. But having a few good names mixing it with these guys will draw more fans and make those guys stars on the same level with new fans.

ECW went from the small halls to bigger arenas later on and the presentation style vastly improved but the in ring style and atmosphere remained largely intact. I know ICW is a bit different from ECW but it is the most obvious promotion to compare ICW with as it started as a smallish regional promotion with rather poor presentation but a hardworking roster that built on successes and became gradually more mainstream in terms of fanbase despite retaining its identity as a hardcore, adult orientated promotion.

I know some of the old ICW fans will want ICW to be the same as it has in the past but they're chasing money like any other business and it will be obvious that if they can draw fans, going to bigger arenas will be vital to them. I don't think Mark Dallas has any interest in getting rid of the existing style to suit TV companies or business partners and he is very much of the mind that what he built is popular and he wants to retain that, otherwise the fans could drop away. There is sense in retaining what works but if he can retain the fans, keep them happy and improve the product, he will want to do that too.

Fear & Loathing IX is at the Hydro, there is seating, there will be likely even better presentation with fancy lighting and big screens but the matches will be tough, the fans will be wild and the language will be colourful. It is still ICW but vastly different from the dank settings of The Garage. There will be loads of people coming to their first ICW event as they were at Fear & Loathing VIII at SECC but these kind of supershows will help build the fanbase beyond the already converted that go to The Garage and venues like that.


----------



## LaMelo

Can someone recommend some Drew Galloway stuff from this company to watch?


----------



## Conorhouston

Love a bit of ICW, How do you think they can expand? pretty comfortable where they are but imagine a cross over between NJPW and ICW one night only in the garage, Galloway and Jester going up against the Bullet Club 



and anyone heard about the game Going on Next Gen, Whats your expectations for that


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Conorhouston said:


> Love a bit of ICW, How do you think they can expand? pretty comfortable where they are but imagine a cross over between NJPW and ICW one night only in the garage, Galloway and Jester going up against the Bullet Club
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone heard about the game Going on Next Gen, Whats your expectations for that


Why are people so obsessed with ICW doing things with other promotions or bringing in imports? They really don't need them at all. It's too expensive to bring these people in when they've got a full roster of talented individuals who all have great characters with backstories going back years and are popular to boot. They do not need any involvement from outside sources like NJPW, the day they start doing that, they stop being ICW and become a Southside, Rev Pro or PCW. Not knocking those companies as it works for them but it's just not what ICW are about at all. 4,000 people paid to see ICW and Grado, Galloway, Joe Coffey, The NAK etc... there is no need for them to go hunting after AJ Styles or The Bullet Club to boost sales. Honsetly feel at times I'm talking to a brick wall. I've not even been following the company as long as other fans but it just seems since the attention came along, a lot of people just don't "get" ICW. They're breaking records with homegrown talent and have a successful and affordable streaming service that is bringing in viewers from overseas and it's not because of someone from New Japan or America coming in. They have admittedly brought in some Imports before, but only when it's made sense for them and whoever it is they are booking, Cabana was because he was/is at the Fringe Anyway.

It's not just the wrestling that's available now either, they're even providing original content like the shoot interviews/in profile and the comedy based stuff like Have I got Chairshots for you, which by the way is well worth the watch. ICW is different, they've just got something about them that no one else has and that's what makes them unique. It's not about putting on 5 star matches with a load of white guys in tights and kickpads, it's about the characters and the fact that it's for an Adult Audience. Bringing in New Japan guys would also bring in problems with the booking too because they're going to want their top guys to come in and win to keep them looking strong and that would only be detrimental to the ICW Roster.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Luke88 said:


> Taker doesn't seem to be able to listen to any criticism of ICW without getting personally offended so I wouldn't worry about it.


It's not criticism. There is no point making several long posts about how ICW should 'up production values' when they have the best of any Indy organisation. There's no point continually talking about how you want them to be like every other indy.

It's not criticism, it's just ignorant of what ICW is.



New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Can someone recommend some Drew Galloway stuff from this company to watch?


Pretty much all of his match. The match vs Grado at Fear and Loathing 8 is the top one.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Why are people so obsessed with ICW doing things with other promotions or bringing in imports? They really don't need them at all. It's too expensive to bring these people in when they've got a full roster of talented individuals who all have great characters with backstories going back years and are popular to boot. They do not need any involvement from outside sources like NJPW, the day they start doing that, they stop being ICW and become a Southside, Rev Pro or PCW. Not knocking those companies as it works for them but it's just not what ICW are about at all. 4,000 people paid to see ICW and Grado, Galloway, Joe Coffey, The NAK etc... there is no need for them to go hunting after AJ Styles or The Bullet Club to boost sales. Honsetly feel at times I'm talking to a brick wall. I've not even been following the company as long as other fans but it just seems since the attention came along, a lot of people just don't "get" ICW. They're breaking records with homegrown talent and have a successful and affordable streaming service that is bringing in viewers from overseas and it's not because of someone from New Japan or America coming in. They have admittedly brought in some Imports before, but only when it's made sense for them and whoever it is they are booking, Cabana was because he was/is at the Fringe Anyway.
> 
> It's not just the wrestling that's available now either, they're even providing original content like the shoot interviews/in profile and the comedy based stuff like Have I got Chairshots for you, which by the way is well worth the watch. ICW is different, they've just got something about them that no one else has and that's what makes them unique. It's not about putting on 5 star matches with a load of white guys in tights and kickpads, it's about the characters and the fact that it's for an Adult Audience. Bringing in New Japan guys would also bring in problems with the booking too because they're going to want their top guys to come in and win to keep them looking strong and that would only be detrimental to the ICW Roster.


Here fucking Here. People won't listen though.


----------



## Weeto

I'm definitely not for bringing in imports to the detriment of local homegrown talent but look at Joe Coffey going over Rhino at the SECC. That is the way imports should be handled.

Once Jake Roberts refused to let Muhammad Ali deck him with one punch (as he had put down about four others) in Mid South as he stated that he had to be there tomorrow while Ali would be away doing boxing again. In other words the guy who remains needs to stay strong and imports need to be brought in to make the existing guys look good or to help them improve their own work.

That isn't to say the homegrown guy always has to win but even having a major name having a tough match with a younger talent can be a great way of putting the young guy over.

ICW DOESN'T need to be full of washed up ex WWE guys or wrestlers brought over purely because they're from America, Mexico or Japan.

If they put extra bums on seats and get the promotion and the roster further exposure then it is worth using imports but they can't replace the guys that time and effort has been invested in.

I think talent like Joe Coffey and Noam Dar could shine anywhere in wrestling. WWE, New Japan, TNA or pretty much anywhere else.

I get that ICW is largely based on the local talent and it works in that regard. They draw large numbers of local fans and are gaining popularity in England too and have many international fans now via the Internet and positive word of mouth.

ICW would lose their character if every major show was full of the likes of AJ Styles, Rey Mysterio, RVD, Sabu or whoever else was knocking about.

Doesn't mean you can't have a match between Grado and AJ Styles or bring Rey in for a match with Joe Coffey but I get they don't want to or need to do this every night. I sometimes wonder if the mainstream media and fans are too shallow to notice anyone that doesn't have connections at the highest levels in the US.

If ICW did try to do a TV deal, would a network demand four name Americans join up to help TV promotion or would the network be happy to let the next big things like Joe Coffey and Noam Dar sell themselves on TV to the fans out there?

Grado and Drew Galloway are the only homegrown names that are recognisable to non wrestling fans in Scotland or the UK in general that appear regularly for ICW. Wrestling fans will recognise the likes of Jack Jester, Joe Coffey and Noam Dar easily.

I have no doubt all these names along with the likes of Nikki Storm, Kay Lee Ray (if those two don't end up in NXT) and Viper, who are building a very nice female division in ICW could have a popular show on TV and extend the fanbase beyond the existing fans on the On Demand service, which appeals mainly to those already converted.

The only reason I sometimes talk about having a bit more glamour and a few imports is that I'm so desperate to see ICW at the forefront of UK wrestling. Not just the biggest indy in Europe but the #3 slot in the world could be up for grabs or at least #4 slot.

WWE and NJPW are pretty much set in stone as #1 and #2 with AAA as current #3. TNA and ROH are behind at the moment in terms of having small crowds and being a bit off the boil. GFW is nowhere and NOAH and AJPW aren't at the highest points.

ICW could get in there and I would love to see ICW being able to sell out the likes of the SECC or comparable halls every week thoughput the UK and have some weekly presence on TV.

I get they're doing well currently but I'm just desperate to see UK promotions doing even better than they are at the moment.

The UK indy scene is shit hot at the moment and ICW is at the front of that. I'd just love to see them jump another couple of steps up. They've went from the tiny community halls and clubs, up to bigger venues like Barralands then on to SECC and now Hydro for F&L. The character of the matches and booking are relatively similar to how they were a while back, apart from a couple of guest appearances here and there but the wrestlers themselves have developed a lot. I'd just like to see them going from being successful to kicking the rears of the big American promotions.

The push forward for UK promotions is what I'm looking for and maybe that is why I'm a bit impatient. I don't want some crappy WWE knockoff but it would be amazing to have UK wrestling at the very top, not just at a great indy level but at the peak of world level.

Seeing ICW Fear & Loathing X at Hampden with a card heavily full of established talent but a sprinkling of big names and a hugely impressive setting would be what I'd love to see. It could be ICW at heart but bring our wrestling to the attention of the entire world. Not just the wrestling world but in a mainstream way like Wrestlemania.

It is possible for a product like ICW which is aimed at a niche to become mainstream and I just await the day when we can say to the Americans "We can do our own answer to Wrestlemania better than you with our own wrestlers" and actually mean it. Attitude era WWF was an adult orientated product although not strictly 18+ while ECW was adults only. ICW is catering to that market well and it can be expanded further.

I can't wait for F&L at Hydro and I think that could be the start of British wrestling truly rivalling US and Japanese wrestling and maybe getting ahead of Mexico.

Maybe another promotion will attempt to take the mainstream market in the UK while ICW targets the longtime established fanbase. I think both markets need to be served and there is space for several promotions at the highest level here.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I'm surprised we haven't seen any signs of an end of year awards held by ICW this year, thus far anyway.


----------



## Conorhouston

probably start from when he returns but give fear and loathing a try mate, Its such a good show, Mick Foley is the commisioner,


Awesome stuff see Finn Balor? well when he was in the Indies he was for NJPW Prince Devitt but with ICW and other indies he was Fergal Devitt and some of his matches are world class 


give them a try also mate


----------



## Conorhouston

I stay in Glasgow and really need to make mroe of an effort to get up again 


Working on Mondays realy dont help


----------



## Weeto

If you can't actually get to shows, get On Demand. The shows are all on there and the production quality is pretty good. Decent commentary and good camera work.

I'd say their production standards are probably better than TNA at the moment.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'm surprised we haven't seen any signs of an end of year awards held by ICW this year, thus far anyway.


Will be the start of next year, as stated on twitter. Should be good.


----------



## Dannylad777

The 55 have actually won the tag team titles.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Dannylad777 said:


> The 55 have actually won the tag team titles.


SPOILERS MATE!!! haha

Seriously though, I've been trying to avoid the taping results to watch the FNFC shows fresh.

Think it's a short term switch.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dannylad777 said:


> The 55 have actually won the tag team titles.


First, Spoilers!! :cuss:

Second  :zeb


----------



## Weeto

Not much of a spoiler when the promotion have it listed on the front page of their website at the top with a picture of The 55 listed as tag champions.


----------



## USAUSA1

Listening to Matt Farmer podcast on Puerto Rico and reading comments on here, ICW is like a modern day Iwa Puerto Rico. They have the same type energy and situation.


----------



## Weeto

ICW are a bit more like ECW in my opinion. They have a staunchly loyal fan following, a crew of talented guys who could make it at a higher level and they've developed a lot of these wrestlers in a major way. ICW has shot ahead of everyone else in the UK and have been featured on documentaries on BBC TV.

ICW might have no DQ rules but like ECW, there are some technically proficient guys in there as well as brawlers and a few comedy wrestlers, who can actually wrestle too. Of course, ECW had the likes of Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Rob Van Dam, Dean Malenko, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit and Lance Storm and not just the likes of Sandman, Tommy Dreamer, Axl Rotten and New Jack. ICW has a lot of smaller competitors too and their speed and energy is evident in many of the matches. Noam Dar and Joe Hendry are great examples.

ICW are reguarly drawing 4 figure crowds, recently drawing 4000 for their biggest event of the year and next year will hold the show at the 13000 capacity SSE Hydro in Glasgow after selling out Hall 3 of the SECC for Fear & Loathing VIII. Fear & Loathing IX is going to be a huge show.

However you see it, ICW has fairly quickly became a major promotion. Just a couple of years back or so, they were still fairly small, considering breaking the thousand mark at shows to be a big deal but now they're going through that regularly. Going to Barrowland (a famous music and dance venue) was considered a major coup for the promotion but they're heading for the biggest indoor arena in Scotland and are making huge inroads into the English market.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

USAUSA1 said:


> Listening to Matt Farmer podcast on Puerto Rico and reading comments on here, ICW is like a modern day Iwa Puerto Rico. They have the same type energy and situation.


That's a great comparison, a la the crowd. Of course, there is only the occasional pint chucked at ICW and not anything you can get your hands on haha. Less stabbings too.

I'd also argue it's much bigger than ECW ever was. ECW's TV deal was akin to the one that companies here have on lower cable stations.


----------



## Weeto

While I like ICW, it is NOWHERE near where ECW was at its height.

It could be but it isn't close yet.

ECW were on TV for years, had a lot of former WWF and WCW guys passing through, had a deal with a major video game company, not an indy game which seems to have ridiculously bad graphics and was coded by a company nobody has heard of before! ECW regularly drew 4 figure crowds too.

ICW can draw 1500 for their bigger events and more for Fear & Loathing.

ECW were a genuine third company in the US market and ICW is growing rapidly but I think it is rather too early to say it is on the same level as ECW was never mind say it is better or bigger.

I think there is massive potential though. Could ICW end up as a huge promotion? Yeah. Are they like ECW when they went from a good regional indy and went national in the US? Yeah.

They aren't quite there yet but people are talking about them and the gates are getting bigger and bigger. Fear & Loathing VIII shook up European wrestling and sounded a warning to world wrestling that the UK scene was on the rise on a major way. Fear & Loathing IX could drop an atomic bomb on world wrestling. A crowd not seen in Europe for a European promoted show for many years. You'd probably have to go back to either Otto Wanz in Austria & Germany or Wembley Arena with Big Daddy & Giant Haystacks in 1981 to get crowds on that level for European wrestling.

I would be hugely surprised if ICW is not on TV after Fear & Loathing IX on a regular basis. They're doing pretty well with their On Demand service but they'll hit new highs if they get back on to TV.

Mark Dallas has mentioned TV and while some of it might be an image thing but I think he is pushing for a deal as WWE still rely on TV to push the Network after all. He'll be patient and go for at least a widely carried second tier station, not some weird joke channel like My Channel was, which set ICW further back than when they started with them due to inept scheduling. I can't see BBC carrying it despite Insane Fight Club, the two ICW documentaries doing well. The demise of BBC Three as a TV channel probably takes away one of the main possibilities for ICW. It is unfortunate that none of the UK broadcasters of note are based in Scotland although there are good production companies. STV don't seem a good fit either. I don't know if BT Sport would be interested but it would give them a wrestling show. Something like Dave might be a possibility, or even Spike. There could be a surprise though and maybe a Channel 5 or something will take ICW.

Despite me having said stuff about imports and venues that some traditionalist ICW fans won't agree with, I'm a big fan of the wrestling in ICW and I think ICW's better shows compare well against TNA in content and presentation and the standard of wrestling and entertainment is really good.

Getting TV would be a jump in status for ICW but there is one issue... if Grado and Drew were still working for TNA, they might not be able to work for ICW as well on TV unless an agreement was drawn up or they only worked non televised shows. Not impossible they could ditch TNA and work for ICW though.

I'm really interested in what is going on with ICW and they're definately #1 in the UK. It could be a worry if a bigger TV channel attempted to push up Progress or a promotion like that instead of ICW though. Not a ridiculous thought that in four or five years we could have two or three promotions with TV in the UK though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> That's a great comparison, a la the crowd. Of course, there is only the occasional pint chucked at ICW and not anything you can get your hands on haha. Less stabbings too.
> 
> I'd also argue it's much bigger than ECW ever was. ECW's TV deal was akin to the one that companies here have on lower cable stations.


I'm not sure I agree with that. Whilst I'll argue to the hilt and say that ICW are the biggest company outside of the Major Leagues of WWE, NJPW and (kind of) TNA. I don't think they are as big as ECW were when they were at their peak, yet. The fact that ECW is still talked about today shows how big of an impact they had on Wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Weeto

What would you like to see happen in 2016?

I don't really like the guy (as a character, not a personal dislike) but Chris Renfrew will probably end up ICW champion at some point, although I think Square Go might be too early. As much as I like Grado, I'd like to see Joe Coffey face up to the NAK and take the title. Again though, Renfrew is a major heel and any run against a popular face will result in box office takings. NAK are hugely divisive as half the crowd see them as Scotland's NWO or DX (as cool heels with support) and half the crowd hate them.

Joe might take the title directly from Grado as he seems lined up as a probable winner. That would take a heel turn. Giving Renfrew a short title run would mean Joe could be #1 face with Grado as his support act, possibly teaming with him frequently against NAK in a group feud.

It might even work if they hold off Joe's coronation until the Hydro and have Grado in an upper card bout too.

Galloway is a confusing situation. He might be lured back to the US and maybe he could end up with WWE again as his indy and TNA work has been great. 

Assuming he is still free for ICW, there are a million things they could do with him. He could be the top face, top heel or even play some sort of mysterious 'third wheel' tweener role where his place in the title chase or resulting feuds is not always obvious and he could go either way at any time.

One thing I am certain of is that if ICW put on Fear & Loathing IX anywhere nearly as well as VIII, it will launch the entire British scene into the stratosphere. ICW was a global wrestling topic in November but put on a show at 3 times the scale and it will be what everyone is talking about, at least until Survivor Series!

I want a Joe Coffey title run, Noam Dar to get a nice little build up run in the top end of the mid card, Fear & Loathing IX to have some great feuds and maybe the women's division to get even more hype and build, with either Nikki Storm or Kay Lee Ray on top rather than Viper (who is young and is progressing well and may be ready in about a year and a half or two years to be at the very top) assuming NS and / or KLR don't make the jump to NXT as rumoured.

I'd like to see some Americans at F&L 9 but largely in the role to put the local stars over as top talents. Not a card flooded with washed up former WWE names but maybe three names to draw more mainstream fans and give the card a little touch of extra star power. Mick Foley was a massive draw this year and someone like that being involved was enough to get people talking about ICW. I get ICW is mainly about the homegrown talent and I think having a couple of extra names for F&L is like WWE having The Rock at Wrestlemania or bringing in Brock and Undi for bigger events. You still give the regulars a chance to shine but give the fans a little bit extra they won't get normally.

I also hope the other bigger events really catch the market and that ICW can get to the stage where they can have a Big Four like WWE.

It would be nice to think that in maybe three years, ICW could have three events on the SECC sellout type level with F&L at the Hydro.

Hopefully ICW will end up on TV too. The potential channel would be a bit of a mystery but if ICW could get a recognisable station, it would be a major coup for the promotion.


----------



## safc-scotty

Joe Hendry strikes again, this may be my favourite one yet :lmao


----------



## Weeto

The video doesn't seem to be working.

What did Joe Hendry do this time?

I'm still recovering from the ball gimmick at Fear & Loathing with that Wrecking Ball parody song! Really funny!


----------



## safc-scotty

Weeto said:


> The video doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> What did Joe Hendry do this time?
> 
> I'm still recovering from the ball gimmick at Fear & Loathing with that Wrecking Ball parody song! Really funny!


Don't know why it's not working for you, appears to be working here. Anyway, here is the link... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vihQLzOk2tI

Boom, boom, boom, boom, Jack Jester's in my room to the tune of the Venga Boys :lmao Not sure if Jester was planing on laughing along or just couldn't help himself!


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

Good show last night. FNFC fans have some fun stuff to look forward to next couple of weeks. Crowd were going nuts at last match of the night.


----------



## Weeto

Joe Hendry is certainly a colourful character. Not a bad wrestler either. It probably helps him a lot that ICW have music connections.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> Joe Hendry is certainly a colourful character. Not a bad wrestler either. It probably helps him a lot that ICW have music connections.


Nothing to do with ICW mate, Joe Hendry was a musician long before he was a wrestler.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that. Whilst I'll argue to the hilt and say that ICW are the biggest company outside of the Major Leagues of WWE, NJPW and (kind of) TNA. I don't think they are as big as ECW were when they were at their peak, yet. The fact that ECW is still talked about today shows how big of an impact they had on Wrestling as a whole.


Popularity wise, ECW was far bigger of course. However, that was kick started by appearances on WWE TV. Have to bear in mind how much of a boom there was in wrestling at the time. What ICW has done in the current climate is pretty much un-matched.


----------



## Weeto

I'll be honest and say I haven't seen an awful lot of Carmel Jacob actually wrestling (although I saw her hitting Liam Thomson with a chair at the SECC) and I notice she is the new Women's champion in ICW. How does she compare to Nikki Storm, Kay Lee Ray and Viper overall in the ring though? Is she a bit behind them or on the same level?


----------



## AOS

She's good. Much better and more experienced than Viper. I'd say Nikki Storm and Kay Lee Ray are both better in the ring, but Carmel owns it on the mic.

I'm also hearing ICW are very close to a TV deal now. Will be interesting and exciting times!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone know how the attendances are like for the FNFC tapings?


----------



## Weeto

AOS said:


> She's good. Much better and more experienced than Viper. I'd say Nikki Storm and Kay Lee Ray are both better in the ring, but Carmel owns it on the mic.
> 
> I'm also hearing ICW are very close to a TV deal now. Will be interesting and exciting times!


I just wonder who would pick up ICW though. Hopefully not a one hour slot on STV Glasgow or something like that.

Something like Dave or Spike would be a lot better.

While the promotion has actually been doing well in England, I don't know if some snobby English TV executive will pick up on that. Scottish shows sadly don't get much airtime in the rest of the UK.

Hopefully any deal will be UK wide and not on some Scotland only thing like STV or BBC Scotland or even the nightmare of 'hoochie hoochie Jack Jester agus Drew Galloway...' on BBC Alba! I don't know if ITV 4 would be interested. Even a leftfield channel like Horror Channel could pick it up.

I don't think Mark Dallas will be signing another dud deal like the one he had a few years ago that set the company back due to My Channel's inept handling of ICW programming that sent the promotion backwards for a little while.


----------



## gaz0301

Weeto said:


> I just wonder who would pick up ICW though. Hopefully not a one hour slot on STV Glasgow or something like that.
> 
> Something like Dave or Spike would be a lot better.
> 
> While the promotion has actually been doing well in England, I don't know if some snobby English TV executive will pick up on that. Scottish shows sadly don't get much airtime in the rest of the UK.
> 
> Hopefully any deal will be UK wide and not on some Scotland only thing like STV or BBC Scotland or even the nightmare of 'hoochie hoochie Jack Jester agus Drew Galloway...' on BBC Alba! I don't know if ITV 4 would be interested. Even a leftfield channel like Horror Channel could pick it up.
> 
> I don't think Mark Dallas will be signing another dud deal like the one he had a few years ago that set the company back due to My Channel's inept handling of ICW programming that sent the promotion backwards for a little while.


If possible Dave could be a great shout! I see they're showing live boxing for the first time next week, so it's not impossible they may consider Friday night fightclub but showing it on a different night.


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone know how the attendances are like for the FNFC tapings?


I was at the last two tapings. Sunday there seemed to have less people than the week before & the week before seemed to have more spaces than the previous times I've seen ICW there. The atmosphere was great for both though. It's a bad time of the year for most people due to being skint after christmas so hardly surprising. I only went because it might be my last ICW shows for a while.

There was an interesting promo at the show on Sunday. I'm guessing it will be on the last FNFC before the Barras event so won't say anything more but I look forward to reading people on here's reaction to it. There was another brilliant Joe Hendry entrance too - probably my favourite one yet (which is up on their YouTube page).


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I just wonder who would pick up ICW though. Hopefully not a one hour slot on STV Glasgow or something like that.
> 
> Something like Dave or Spike would be a lot better.
> 
> While the promotion has actually been doing well in England, I don't know if some snobby English TV executive will pick up on that. Scottish shows sadly don't get much airtime in the rest of the UK.
> 
> Hopefully any deal will be UK wide and not on some Scotland only thing like STV or BBC Scotland or even the nightmare of 'hoochie hoochie Jack Jester agus Drew Galloway...' on BBC Alba! I don't know if ITV 4 would be interested. Even a leftfield channel like Horror Channel could pick it up.
> 
> I don't think Mark Dallas will be signing another dud deal like the one he had a few years ago that set the company back due to My Channel's inept handling of ICW programming that sent the promotion backwards for a little while.


MyChannel wasn't a dud deal or a backwards step. The fuck up alone got them some column inches. It cost ICW nothing to make the shows, so they only gained from the experiment. Also, MyChannel ended up having to issue a public apology to ICW due to pressure from The Sun, who've been allies of ICW ever since. 

Plenty of Scottish shows are shown UK wide, christ even Burnistoun ended up being UK wide.

I've heard that the aim is for a Freeview/basic subscription package channel. As Dallas has mentioned they have offers on the table, the main issues are licensing for all the music and coming to agreement as to when ICW can re-air shows through the OnDemand service.


It should be noted that STV Glasgow made an offer in the past which was rejected.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Saw the Renfrew one and Grado's smashed him with this one.


----------



## Weeto

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Saw the Renfrew one and Grado's smashed him with this one.


Even before going to Fear & Loathing VIII I thought Grado was a wee fat dumpy guy who was a 5/10 wrestler and a 7.5/10 mic man but he has turned into an 8/10 wrestler and a 10/10 mic man very quickly in the last wee while.

His in ring skills have massively improved and he is impressive now (with a couple of minor limitations but his physical shape is a hundred times better than even a year ago) but his promos are amazing stuff now. The guy has charisma by the ton.

He'll never be considered a technical whizz or a powerhouse but he is very much a Dusty Rhodes type guy who gives a performance and is a capable brawler plus he actually moves a helluva lot faster than in the past. His selling isn't hokey like it was either. He used to look like he'd been shot if he got slapped.

I used to consider Grado embarassing to Scottish wrestling despite being entertaining but despite the likes of Drew Galloway, Joe Coffey and Noam Dar being better in ring performers, Grado's charisma and character have made him a bona fide international star in wrestling.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I've done a little Square Go Preview! if anyone is interested in listening.

ICW chat starts about 26.30 and goes well beyond the Square GO!. I go on a little rant about how this is just the building blocks to something much bigger...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I've done a little Square Go Preview! if anyone is interested in listening.
> 
> ICW chat starts about 26.30 and goes well beyond the Square GO!. I go on a little rant about how this is just the building blocks to something much bigger...


I'll have to find time to give it a listen, do enjoy listening to your take on the ICW happenings. 

Anyway, I think I did a prediction for Square Go 5 after Fear & Loathing on here but I'm now going to tip Havoc to win the briefcase with Renfrew winning the belt via NAK Interference. I think I saw Havoc and Renfrew's last match before he had an extended Hiatus whilst carrying the PROGRESS title and the match went to a non result with Havoc wanting to end their feud once and for all, as far as I'm aware they haven't had a conclusion to that since so it would play into that well I guess. I can't decide between Carmel or Liam Thompson and there's no other matches announced. There's was only four last year anyway so the only other one could be the Iron Man match but there's been no indication of it.


----------



## Weeto

I am tipping Joe Coffey to win Square Go and go after Chris Renfrew, who I expect to win the title.

I expect Grado to continue fighting the lesser NAK guys with a group while Joe circles in wait for the title!

Something tells me this might be the year of Joe Coffey and maybe Coffey vs Renfrew is the main event for F&L9! That would give ICW time to build NAK vs ICW and maybe F&L9 could be built around that premise.

Drew could turn face again... that is another possibility.


----------



## AOS

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'll have to find time to give it a listen, do enjoy listening to your take on the ICW happenings.
> 
> Anyway, I think I did a prediction for Square Go 5 after Fear & Loathing on here but I'm now going to tip Havoc to win the briefcase with Renfrew winning the belt via NAK Interference. I think I saw Havoc and Renfrew's last match before he had an extended Hiatus whilst carrying the PROGRESS title and the match went to a non result with Havoc wanting to end their feud once and for all, as far as I'm aware they haven't had a conclusion to that since so it would play into that well I guess. I can't decide between Carmel or Liam Thompson and there's no other matches announced. There's was only four last year anyway so the only other one could be the Iron Man match but there's been no indication of it.


Also on the card are NAK v Polo Promotions, Kenny Williams vs Lionheart.

I also agree Havoc is a good shout to win it. Dark horse for me is also Noam Dar.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'll have to find time to give it a listen, do enjoy listening to your take on the ICW happenings.
> 
> Anyway, I think I did a prediction for Square Go 5 after Fear & Loathing on here but I'm now going to tip Havoc to win the briefcase with Renfrew winning the belt via NAK Interference. I think I saw Havoc and Renfrew's last match before he had an extended Hiatus whilst carrying the PROGRESS title and the match went to a non result with Havoc wanting to end their feud once and for all, as far as I'm aware they haven't had a conclusion to that since so it would play into that well I guess. I can't decide between Carmel or Liam Thompson and there's no other matches announced. There's was only four last year anyway so the only other one could be the Iron Man match but there's been no indication of it.


As stated in that other post, there are a few matches announced, so should be a good show.

I legit forgot about Havoc and I think he will be a key player.

If I was to guess, Grado retains. Purely because I think it's too soon to take it off of him, he's the perfect guy to make the NAK hated again.

Joe is a key player in all of this, I think he will at least tease a defection to the Black Label during the Square Go!



Weeto said:


> I am tipping Joe Coffey to win Square Go and go after Chris Renfrew, who I expect to win the title.
> 
> I expect Grado to continue fighting the lesser NAK guys with a group while Joe circles in wait for the title!
> 
> Something tells me this might be the year of Joe Coffey and maybe Coffey vs Renfrew is the main event for F&L9! That would give ICW time to build NAK vs ICW and maybe F&L9 could be built around that premise.
> 
> Drew could turn face again... that is another possibility.


NAK vs ICW? Mate, it's ICW vs Black Label. That's the premise for this show. That's the whole premise of this year and the main angle of Red vs Dallas. Honestly, give my preview a listen for a little bit more insight if you fancy it.



AOS said:


> Also on the card are NAK v Polo Promotions, Kenny W
> illiams vs Lionheart.
> 
> I also agree Havoc is a good shout to win it. Dark horse for me is also Noam Dar.


It's The 55, not NAK.


----------



## Dannylad777

I am off to Glasgow tomorrow for the square go. Can not wait. Every match has a good story be hind it


----------



## TheHooliganNex

My favorites so far 

1) Davy Boy
2) Jester
3) Whiplash
4) Grado


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TheHooliganNex said:


> My favorites so far
> 
> 1) Davy Boy
> 2) Jester
> 3) Whiplash
> 4) Grado


Fancy giving some explanation behind the picks? Not calling you out, just interested to hear why you've got faith in Total Davey!


----------



## TheHooliganNex

I love ICW it is amazing


----------



## TheHooliganNex

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Fancy giving some explanation behind the picks? Not calling you out, just interested to hear why you've got faith in Total Davey!


Yeah here is the reasons..

1) Davy Boy
2) Jester
3) Whiplash
4) Grado

Davey Boy has been my one of my favorites before the Total Davey series the reason is because he is not the Grado style baby face yet is an amazing baby-face wrestler and is way over looked by most fans, his wrestling ability is seriously entertaining, his promos are funny and serious which helps his contrast as a wrestler could easily make it in any company.

Jester is the crown jewel in ICW but switches from face to heel to much which makes for confusion apart from this he puts his heart into every match,
SAME GOES for Whiplash and

Grado is just an all round old school style wrestler


----------



## 3MB4Life

Don't know if anybody else heard about this but it looks like Joe Coffey's injured and he'll be missing the Square Go.

This video is from the official ICW YouTube channel:


----------



## Weeto

3MB4Life said:


> Don't know if anybody else heard about this but it looks like Joe Coffey's injured and he'll be missing the Square Go.
> 
> This video is from the official ICW YouTube channel:


It wasn't legit. He competed as normal. It was meant to be an attack on him.


----------



## Weeto

I'm not going to spoil what happened at Square Go as it doesn't go online until tomorrow but it seems ICW is going to be VERY interesting in the weeks to come!


----------



## 3MB4Life

Weeto said:


> It wasn't legit. He competed as normal. It was meant to be an attack on him.


Ah right, I heard some chatter that the injury might be legit but I guess I got worked. I can be such a mark sometimes.


----------



## Dannylad777

Renfrew new champion so shocked that he got the 123. Best match of the night? Not to sure on Wolfgang wining square go though. Should be intresting how it plans out.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> It wasn't legit. He competed as normal. It was meant to be an attack on him.


The injury is legit, it's not as serious as being played on screen though. He's just working through it, and it happens to add to the story. Which it did.

Square Go was a great event, although the opener was a bit meh. Will be posting a full breakdown tomorrow.


----------



## bluenoseshf

My two cents on the square go and road to fear and lothing 10.

Im fine with Renfrew winning the title but wish it was done in a different way, something that would give Grado and out, whether that be an NAK run in etc.

Gives Grado something to complain about or a new opponent going forward.

Wolfgang winning the square go is a surprise but a pleasant one. In my opinion he is one of the most underated guys in the company. He can put on a great match with anyone and is decent on the mic when give the chance. Also can play face or heel convincingly.

Going forward i would have Renfrew defend the belt at Barramania (Opponent not too imporatant) then start to tease disent in the NAK between Renfrew and Wolfie with Wolfie cashing in after renfrews match at Shugs house party 2.

This would either mean the end of the NAK or perhaps the NAK turning on Renfrew or Wolfie.

As far as the main event for F&R 10 I wouldnt mind Wolfie vs Drew. Think they could have a great match and decent build up too if done right

As far as the other big matches for F&R i would have Red Lightning vs Grado for ICW with Grado representing Mark Dallas. Could also being a tag team with Red/Jester vs Grado/Dallas but i wouldnt go this way as non wrestler matches are gash.

Any thoughts on the above, any one else got an alternative road to F&R 10?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Disappointed in the manner of how Renfrew's won the belt. He's announced when he's cashing it in, he's not done it after someone's already defended it and he beat Grado clean with no shenanigans, There's no reason to feel sorry for Grado/Be Mad that Renfrew is champ.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> My two cents on the square go and road to fear and lothing 10.
> 
> Im fine with Renfrew winning the title but wish it was done in a different way, something that would give Grado and out, whether that be an NAK run in etc.
> 
> Gives Grado something to complain about or a new opponent going forward.
> 
> Wolfgang winning the square go is a surprise but a pleasant one. In my opinion he is one of the most underated guys in the company. He can put on a great match with anyone and is decent on the mic when give the chance. Also can play face or heel convincingly.
> 
> Going forward i would have Renfrew defend the belt at Barramania (Opponent not too imporatant) then start to tease disent in the NAK between Renfrew and Wolfie with Wolfie cashing in after renfrews match at Shugs house party 2.
> 
> This would either mean the end of the NAK or perhaps the NAK turning on Renfrew or Wolfie.
> 
> As far as the main event for F&R 10 I wouldnt mind Wolfie vs Drew. Think they could have a great match and decent build up too if done right
> 
> As far as the other big matches for F&R i would have Red Lightning vs Grado for ICW with Grado representing Mark Dallas. Could also being a tag team with Red/Jester vs Grado/Dallas but i wouldnt go this way as non wrestler matches are gash.
> 
> Any thoughts on the above, any one else got an alternative road to F&R 10?


F&L 10 is all about War Games. Everything in ICW just now is revolving around 'choosing a side' and sticking with it. There's a reason for that.

The reason I think that Grado dropped the title is that he's going through a bit of a change. I also think he's gonna be less available to ICW going forward as well.

The NAK thing is going to be all about BT Gunn. He brought the NAK back, yet he's the one left behind.


----------



## Stetho

The "serious but not too much" Grado looks really cool.


----------



## Weeto

Something I'm a wee bit worried about is that TNA seem intent on bringing in more Brits by all accounts and several ICW regulars and semi regulars are on the list, going by the guys touring with them and on the long term roster, plus the Boot Camp people from the past.

If ICW hit TV, then unless ICW had an agreement with TNA, it could mean that a helluva lot of big names couldn't appear on the show, maybe stopping them appearing for ICW with any regularity.

Of course, maybe on the other hand, if ICW keeps going well, they'll avoid TNA or force TNA's hand into letting them appear for ICW of they'll not appear for TNA.

Could be a worry that Grado, Galloway, Damo, Noam Dar and several others could be affected by ICW growing in stature. Of course, a deal might be possible and ICW might be able to have a working relationship in regard to ICW regulars working on TV shows over here in the UK.


----------



## Weeto

There seems to be a growth in factions in wrestling recently and ICW has the likes of NAK and The Black Label. I wonder if a face or tweener group is going to pop up in a more formal manner to confront them? The likes of the Legion was really just a glorified tag team (although a good one) and although they went up against NAK for a while, I'm wondering if there will be a more diverse group taking on NAK and The Black Label on a regular basis.

There does seem to be a real feeling of picking sides at the moment and the big factions are all very heelish at the moment, as many factions tend to be but it makes me wonder if there will be a clean cut face group or maybe a splinter group of tweeners, ala Wolfpac, appearing somewhere along the line.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Grado never ceases to impress me and ICW never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Weeto

DGenerationMC said:


> Grado never ceases to impress me and ICW never ceases to amaze me.


Grado is a million times better in the ring than a couple of years ago and his mic skills have went from very good to top class quickly too.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Weeto said:


> Grado is a million times better in the ring than a couple of years ago and his mic skills have went from very good to top class quickly too.


It seems like every time I see him, he's gotten in better shape. Grado's becoming a well-rounded performer and not just a "comedy" act as he's upped the intensity when he needs to. Just great stuff from him and ICW in general.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> There seems to be a growth in factions in wrestling recently and ICW has the likes of NAK and The Black Label. I wonder if a face or tweener group is going to pop up in a more formal manner to confront them? The likes of the Legion was really just a glorified tag team (although a good one) and although they went up against NAK for a while, I'm wondering if there will be a more diverse group taking on NAK and The Black Label on a regular basis.
> 
> There does seem to be a real feeling of picking sides at the moment and the big factions are all very heelish at the moment, as many factions tend to be but it makes me wonder if there will be a clean cut face group or maybe a splinter group of tweeners, ala Wolfpac, appearing somewhere along the line.


The preview I posted had about 35 minutes on this subject. 

The good guys don't need to brand themselves, they never do. That's just a realism of life. There's not a 'feeling' of picking sides. Red cut a promo on the very subject and laid it out clearly for everyone. "It's time to pick a side and stick with it."


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Apologies for the double post, but here's my Review of the Square Go! Enjoy.


----------



## Weeto

I know ICW is mainly based around local Scottish wrestlers, although a fair few English and Irish wrestlers have appeared as guests or regulars and a few American guests have been involved but if you could pick two guests from any promotion to have a tour run in ICW, who would you pick?

I think Dean Ambrose would be great in ICW. Mad, chaotic kind of guy with a wild style. He is like Shawn Michaels on crack as his mannerisms and some of his moves resemble HBK but then he just does something completely mental!

Daniel Bryan wrestled a lot in the UK prior to his WWE run but he never worked for ICW. Fast, technical, capable of brawling too and would work some really tough matches and could be a bit edgier than he is allowed to be in WWE. Of course, he might never be able to return to wrestling at a high level, if at all.

There are a lot of guys in Japan who work a really stiff, hard hitting style and any number of those guys would be a great fit for the in ring style of ICW. That no nonsense smash mouth style is what I'm most fond of.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay Lethal and Pentagon Jr


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Brock Lesnar and John Cena, just get in the two biggest names in the business possible. Both are names that casuals and non fans are most likely to be aware of.

It's a daft question to ask anyway.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Brock Lesnar and John Cena, just get in the two biggest names in the business possible. Both are names that casuals and non fans are most likely to be aware of.
> 
> It's a daft question to ask anyway.


Here, Here.


----------



## Weeto

I was trying to ask what two guys would be great in an ICW environment. It maybe just seemed to be "pick two WWE guys you like" but it was really meant to be "what two wrestlers would be a good fit for a big ICW show?"

Obviously WWE generally don't allow their guys to work outside their own promotion, something I think is dumb at times as a lot of the roster get minimal TV time and they'd actually be better working the indies and coming back on occasion if they aren't getting time on TV or at house shows in some situations. Kinda like loaning out a football player to another club.

I really get that ICW aren't about guest stars normally but they do occasionally bring people in as semi regulars or guests and I'd expect a couple of big names come Fear & Loathing IX. ICW are good at picking the right people though and picking flashy, cartoony WWE style guys generally wouldn't work in the ICW anyway.

Guys like Sabu, London & Kendrick, Colt Cabana and Rhino have worked in ICW though, along with loads of English guys that have come in either as semi regulars or guests for particular shows.

Guests can work as long as they don't overshadow the main roster. Kinda stupid to have a show with local ICW guys that are talented and then bring in guys that make them appear third rate in the billing. Very often guests need to be people who are willing to put over an existing roster member. It doesn't make a lot of sense to bring in someone temporarily that destroys the guys that are the mainstays and are seen most of the times by the fans.

If ICW put Grado or Joe Coffey over in a match against some big name American, it makes them look good and especially with casual fans, puts them in the same light as the star name, while the longtime fans will already appreciate the ICW guys anyway. It isn't always wrong to put the guest over, especially if the big name is a popular face but often the best way to do this is to bring a popular veteran in and make an up and coming star look great against them and then the show of respect type stuff at the end. That is also a great way of building the guy who is in the promotion and it makes the guest look good too.

I do like some guests on wrestling shows now and again and even though the ICW is noted for their own homegrown talent, I think being able to compare them directly to familiar names is a great way of building that talent up in the eyes of many fans.

Even though 99% of adult fans understand the mechanics of pro wrestling, it still tends to impress even the most well versed fans to see their local favourites mixing it with a major name and it tends to spread the magic dust of stardom on both of them in many cases.

Even going back in time to the territorial days, it was often the case that local promoters would bring in stars that were nationally or internationally famous to wrestle their local stars and making the local guy look guy as well as preserving the star status of the visitor was vital. That is pretty much why NWA title matches were often draws, so the local guy could look great, almost beating the world champion but getting a draw in many cases and then the champ goes to the next territory with his title and stardom intact.

I think a lot of people on this thread think I want to turn ICW into "sports entertainment" but I don't. It works really well and is built on a roster of mainly local wrestlers that are amongst the best in Europe in many cases and even the lesser names are still generally in the elite level in the UK. ECW was similar in some cases and they used a lot of guys that left the other promotions like WWF and WCW but they did well in picking good fits for their style and generally didn't bring in the wrong types of characters.

ICW has reached the stage where they are running shows for four figure crowds regularly and they are going to be looking beyond the confines of their own system when they're booking people but they've always shown loyalty to their homemade stars and I'm very much in favour of this. I think a lot of the hardcore ICW fans panic when TV is mentioned as they have visions of a TV network like ITV trying to sanitise the Insane...

You only have to look at the mess TNN made trying to cover ECW and that is a major fear for ICW. I think Mark Dallas has been careful to avoid a deal which puts ICW under pressure to change. He doesn't want to be reliant on a network that will maybe ask him to do shows that maybe aren't PG but are kinda teen and above level and diluted by ICW levels. I think Mark Dallas wouldn't dilute the product just for a TV contact though as I think shows that were far tamer and maybe removed some of the localised content just wouldn't be ICW. Of course, the likes of ICW could run differently branded shows and be a bit milder and less parochial on one hand but be full blooded ICW on the other. I've always thought this might be a good idea for merchandise actually as a lot of stores wouldn't want to carry ICW stuff purely due to the adult orientated content. Sell the exact same stuff with a different image and it'd be OK. A lot of stores wouldn't carry ICW action figures, but they'd sell the exact same stuff with a different logo on it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I was trying to ask what two guys would be great in an ICW environment. It maybe just seemed to be "pick two WWE guys you like" but it was really meant to be "what two wrestlers would be a good fit for a big ICW show?"
> 
> *ICW doesn't have an 'environment'. All your asking is who do want to see swear and get colour while maybe doing a piledriver or brainbuster.*
> 
> Obviously WWE generally don't allow their guys to work outside their own promotion, something I think is dumb at times as a lot of the roster get minimal TV time and they'd actually be better working the indies and coming back on occasion if they aren't getting time on TV or at house shows in some situations. Kinda like loaning out a football player to another club.
> 
> *We now have NXT for that, so it'll never happen.*
> 
> I really get that ICW aren't about guest stars normally but they do occasionally bring people in as semi regulars or guests and I'd expect a couple of big names come Fear & Loathing IX. ICW are good at picking the right people though and picking flashy, cartoony WWE style guys generally wouldn't work in the ICW anyway.
> 
> *You say that, but Mick Foley is as 'cartoony' of a WWE guy you could get. Guys like Bob Holly & Rhyno have worked really well, too. They are anomolies though. ICW works best when it's people who haven't already been tarred with a certain brush who get an opportunity to flourish in front of a ruthless but loving crowd.*
> 
> Guys like Sabu, London & Kendrick, Colt Cabana and Rhino have worked in ICW though, along with loads of English guys that have come in either as semi regulars or guests for particular shows.
> 
> Guests can work as long as they don't overshadow the main roster. Kinda stupid to have a show with local ICW guys that are talented and then bring in guys that make them appear third rate in the billing. Very often guests need to be people who are willing to put over an existing roster member. It doesn't make a lot of sense to bring in someone temporarily that destroys the guys that are the mainstays and are seen most of the times by the fans.
> 
> 
> If ICW put Grado or Joe Coffey over in a match against some big name American, it makes them look good and especially with casual fans, puts them in the same light as the star name, while the longtime fans will already appreciate the ICW guys anyway. It isn't always wrong to put the guest over, especially if the big name is a popular face but often the best way to do this is to bring a popular veteran in and make an up and coming star look great against them and then the show of respect type stuff at the end. That is also a great way of building the guy who is in the promotion and it makes the guest look good too.
> 
> I do like some guests on wrestling shows now and again and even though the ICW is noted for their own homegrown talent, I think being able to compare them directly to familiar names is a great way of building that talent up in the eyes of many fans.
> 
> Even though 99% of adult fans understand the mechanics of pro wrestling, it still tends to impress even the most well versed fans to see their local favourites mixing it with a major name and it tends to spread the magic dust of stardom on both of them in many cases.
> 
> Even going back in time to the territorial days, it was often the case that local promoters would bring in stars that were nationally or internationally famous to wrestle their local stars and making the local guy look guy as well as preserving the star status of the visitor was vital. That is pretty much why NWA title matches were often draws, so the local guy could look great, almost beating the world champion but getting a draw in many cases and then the champ goes to the next territory with his title and stardom intact.
> 
> I think a lot of people on this thread think I want to turn ICW into "sports entertainment" but I don't. It works really well and is built on a roster of mainly local wrestlers that are amongst the best in Europe in many cases and even the lesser names are still generally in the elite level in the UK. ECW was similar in some cases and they used a lot of guys that left the other promotions like WWF and WCW but they did well in picking good fits for their style and generally didn't bring in the wrong types of characters.
> 
> ICW has reached the stage where they are running shows for four figure crowds regularly and they are going to be looking beyond the confines of their own system when they're booking people but they've always shown loyalty to their homemade stars and I'm very much in favour of this. I think a lot of the hardcore ICW fans panic when TV is mentioned as they have visions of a TV network like ITV trying to sanitise the Insane...
> 
> You only have to look at the mess TNN made trying to cover ECW and that is a major fear for ICW. I think Mark Dallas has been careful to avoid a deal which puts ICW under pressure to change. He doesn't want to be reliant on a network that will maybe ask him to do shows that maybe aren't PG but are kinda teen and above level and diluted by ICW levels. I think Mark Dallas wouldn't dilute the product just for a TV contact though as I think shows that were far tamer and maybe removed some of the localised content just wouldn't be ICW. Of course, the likes of ICW could run differently branded shows and be a bit milder and less parochial on one hand but be full blooded ICW on the other. I've always thought this might be a good idea for merchandise actually as a lot of stores wouldn't want to carry ICW stuff purely due to the adult orientated content. Sell the exact same stuff with a different image and it'd be OK. A lot of stores wouldn't carry ICW action figures, but they'd sell the exact same stuff with a different logo on it.
> 
> *The rest of this is just you repeating yourself over and over again. We get it mate, no need to write a 1000 word post repeating yourself for the 5th or 6th time.
> 
> We get it. ICW is niche. It's why it works. We know all of this shite about tv and merchandise already. The world has changed. You don't need to have a TV show on a channel that promotes it at all times of day. You don't need t-shirts and figures in whatever shitey shops sell them. They hold all the cards, they don't need TV, they'd just like to be on TV.
> 
> Again, you've posted this stuff several times. We all get your point of view. Maybe give it a rest and discuss what's actually happening instead of essays about shit that's irrelevant to what's actually happening?*


On to important matters.










What we all thinking?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Jester, Whiplash, Havoc.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Jester, Whiplash, Havoc.


I like it. That seems to be the consensus going around.

Was thinking there's a chance they could have 3 Black Label guys in there but I doubt it.

Glad that I've managed to avoid spoilers of Sundays show, looking forward to watching it on Friday.


----------



## Weeto

I'm pretty sure the belt won't change hands in that 4 way match but it could lead to the initial breakdown between Renfrew and Wolfgang.

I could see Wolfgang help Renfrew retain but something happen (like Renfrew suggesting he did it on his own despite needing help) and that sewing the seeds of discontent.

Should be a very interesting bout no matter who is involved but I'm kinda surprised that Drew isn't being linked with being involved unless he is tied up elsewhere.

It would be really interesting if the entire Black Label were in the match and that would make Wolfgang interference important. There might be a NAK vs Black Label mini feud coming up although Black Label will obviously be feuding mainly with the pro Dallas ICW contingent.

While the obvious thing for Wolfgang to do would be to turn face on the NAK to go after Renfrew, maybe the Black Label would welcome him with open arms while he has the chance to dethrone Renfrew or maybe even has by that point, possibly with their help. 

Of course, the Square Go case in ICW doesn't seem to guarantee winning the title but it doesn't tilt the odds (which is what a case should do and WWE actually backed themselves into a corner by making it too easy to win in most cases. Only two people have ever failed with a cashin of the case in WWE which is kinda ridiculous when a champion could get DQ'ed or counted out in some cases pretty easily. Of course, these are alien concepts in ICW and weapons are commonplace so you'd think the cash ins would technically be easier but ICW actually have strong booking and there is an understanding that the case should give the holder a strong advantage, not be a coupon for a free world title belt.

There are a lot of guys that could put on a screamer of a TLC match in ICW and no matter what mixup they go for, that is bound to be a major highlight of the upcoming events.

Something else I've noticed is that the tone of Renfrew's promos recently have been massively pro ICW despite him being a heel and maybe he'll actually be the guy to turn face if Wolfgang were to turn on him.

ICW are masters of getting fans to double guess on stuff though and then they make things abundantly clear. Double crosses and backstabbing are as much part of ICW as piledrivers and f-bombs!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Wolfgang has been with the NAK less than a year. They're not gonna do a turn yet.

Going forward, Wolfgang with the briefcase is insurance for the NAK.

What seems more likely is Renfrew losing the title, Wolfy then cashing in and winning if back for the NAK. Then the tension grows from Renfrew being bitter.

ICW has always planned out things in advance. I don't see them have 2 year long briefcase reigns to then cut one short to hot shot a story that we don't need.


----------



## Weeto

Even if Wolfgang did turn, it'll probably be boiled up for quite a while before it happens. I wouldn't expect Wolfie to try to cash in at Barramania, although if he did, a Renfrew vs Wolfgang feud could run through until maybe the summer.

He wouldn't need to necessarily turn face, he could go to the Black Label...

That could maybe turn NAK into tweeners as Renfrew has been saying a lot of pro ICW stuff that pandered to the fans in regard to the TNA part timers and from a heel that is pretty rare. They already get a 50/50 support at many events and maybe they'll be pushed into a Wolfpac type role?

One thing I'll always say about ICW is that everything always seems set for quite a while in the future. Too many promotions do kneejerk reactions to things and it often doesn't work.

For a mid sized indy, ICW do have fantastic booking and stories almost always make sense and work out quite well. The only danger with long drawn out plans is that you need to have contingency plans if guys leave or get injured. Some promotions book a big angle meant to run months and the main guy breaks his leg on a show somewhere else and it leaves a gaping hole as throwing a random replacement in often makes little sense. ICW do seem to have the sense to involve other people at times in angles and this often is a great idea as it means you can cut to another direction if there is a problem.

Of course with pro wrestling, it is possible to make nearly any potential storyline sound plausible then the promoter goes off in the other direction, rendering it useless.

I have to be honest and say I was shocked that a face didn't win the Square Go after Renfrew won the title. It does always leave him looking over his shoulder and not sure if NAK has an insurance policy or a potential liability with the cash in. It is pretty interesting.

I know I tend to speculate too much on here and go into all the possibilities but to be honest, I'm actually in the early stages of planning for a new promotion myself. I'm not looking to copy ICW but it'll probably be a hard hitting promotion with a bit of the atmosphere of New Japan Pro Wrestling about it. Looking to run shows in and around Paisley, Greenock and Glasgow. I find the booking machinations about the most fascinating part of pro wrestling.


----------



## Dannylad777

Chris Renfrew is a Dallas guy &#55357;&#56397; Fuck the black label loving this story line &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Damo! :woo :dance


----------



## Weeto

Damo is good but surely he only won the title and defended it purely for the tour of Ireland and will only be an transitional champion?

I wouldn't mind if he held on to it to Barramania but he might drop it before then even.

Seems odd that ICW are suddenly playing pass the parcel with the title belt when ICW champions tended to hold the belt for a year or so on a regular basis.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

If anything Renfrew was the Transitional Champion, Damo is bona fide world champion material, long may his reign continue. Unlike Renfrew he'll be booked all over the UK and Europe. If ICW do get on TV, having someone like Damo as your champion is going to make people sit up and take notice.


----------



## ChrisK

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Who knows? I'm sure Kid Fite decided to give some arse from the crowd a teabagging once. :wink2:



*raises hand*

I was that arse.


----------



## ChrisK

Weeto said:


> I was meaning if they got to a stage with weekly TV and frequent house shows they might not be so keen on wrestlers going to SWA, PBW or English events and might want to make ICW the priority for them, in the way that TNA lets people appear on other cards but only if they're non televised, for example.
> 
> Of course, they are non televised but ICW and SWA have very similar rosters for example and ICW might not want SWA being able to make money partly off the back of ICW.
> 
> If the wrestlers in ICW start going full time, it could spell the end of SWA, PBW and other promotions using the same guys.


Are you actually serious? You've posted a few wacky things before, but claiming SWA etc are making money off the back of ICW when ICW is made up of SWA and PBW graduates is ludicrous.

Come back when GPWA makes a star and/or you learn your UK wrestling history


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> If anything Renfrew was the Transitional Champion, Damo is bona fide world champion material, long may his reign continue. Unlike Renfrew he'll be booked all over the UK and Europe. If ICW do get on TV, having someone like Damo as your champion is going to make people sit up and take notice.


Agreed.

Also, Damo did beat Galloway, only to be screwed out of the title last year. Brings us full circle to the ending of last year's Barramania.


----------



## Weeto

ChrisK said:


> Weeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was meaning if they got to a stage with weekly TV and frequent house shows they might not be so keen on wrestlers going to SWA, PBW or English events and might want to make ICW the priority for them, in the way that TNA lets people appear on other cards but only if they're non televised, for example.
> 
> Of course, they are non televised but ICW and SWA have very similar rosters for example and ICW might not want SWA being able to make money partly off the back of ICW.
> 
> If the wrestlers in ICW start going full time, it could spell the end of SWA, PBW and other promotions using the same guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually serious? You've posted a few wacky things before, but claiming SWA etc are making money off the back of ICW when ICW is made up of SWA and PBW graduates is ludicrous.
> 
> Come back when GPWA makes a star and/or you learn your UK wrestling history
Click to expand...

As for SWA and PBW making money off the back of ICW, I only mean in the sense of the fact much of the popularity of the main names has been down to their ICW exposure.

I didn't mean those guys didn't start elsewhere in many cases but what I do mean is that many of them became major names in Scotland and across the UK because of the exposure they got in ICW and that ICW might want to tie the elite stars to exclusive (or at least first option) deals in the future to avoid the prospect of them being injured or unavailable if ICW requires them on a more regular basis.

If ICW did sign guys to full time deals they wouldn't be too chuffed if Grado came back from a PBW show with a broken leg or Noam Dar with a rib injury if they had TV tapings or an event like Fear & Loathing coming up.

That isn't to say that even if ICW had guys on full time deals that Galloway, Grado and the likes might not want to work in TNA, at least part time and that a few of the guys with experience in the continent and Japan may not want to do some tours or one off appearances but I think if even the elite stars worked exclusively for ICW in Scotland, it could seriously affect the likes of SWA and PBW. Even if ICW didn't insist on exclusivity, they might make other promoters pay insurance on their wrestlers to protect ICW in the event of injuries and suchlike.


----------



## ChrisK

Weeto said:


> I'd love to see ICW bringing in a handful of big names to take part in Fear & Loathing IX. I get that ICW's regulars are very popular but for such a major event I'd like to see a couple of guests appear in a similar fashion to Mick Foley this year (Taz would be cool as ICW seem pretty keen to pick up ex ECW people) and from the pool of available people who could wrestle, I think RVD, Kurt Angle, AJ Styles or Chris Jericho would be brilliant. Awesome Kong would be cool too. I'm not just throwing mostly TNA names around though but they have many of the most obvious names. Nick Aldis would be a clever option too, as they could have a Scotland vs England angle.
> 
> I really don't mind if they stick to the mainly UK based roster though. There are some real A list talents in the ICW regulars list anyway. Grado, Galloway, Joe Coffey, Big Damo, Jack Jester, Nikki Storm, Kay Lee Ray and several others are top notch performers already.
> 
> After thinking about it and although obviously things will change somewhat in the next year and titles will change hands I'd love something along these lines for the Hydro.
> 
> I didn't even add anything for Drew Galloway but he could obviously fit in somewhere near the top. A match with a vistiing star or Joe Coffey would be pretty fun. Maybe even Nick Aldis would be a great opponent as it would be a good Scotland vs England match near the top of the card.
> 
> Grado vs Nick Aldis for the ICW World title.
> 
> Joe Coffey vs Big Name American (a follow up to his big win over Rhino) Someone like Angle or RVD would be great. If not, having Joe involved with Damo, Dave Mastiff, Rampage Brown or a mixture of them would be fun.
> 
> Viper vs Awesome Kong for the ICW Women's title.
> 
> NAK vs Legion cage match II or at least another violent match between these two factions...
> 
> Big Damo vs Dave Mastiff (or Rampage Brown) Another option for Joe Coffey would be to fight one, two or even all three of these guys in a massive brawl. A four way superheavyweight brawl would be a barnstormer.
> 
> It would be quite nice to have a match with several of the more exciting talents like Noam Dar, Kenny Williams and Joe Hendry going for the Zero Gravity belt. Maybe a ladder match or something else exciting.
> 
> It would be nice to have another guest authority figure or host. I'd love to see Taz involved somehow. Even bringing in a famous American ex wrestler as a front man for Amercan guest wrestlers would work. Plus someone that has a podcast would be good for publicising ICW outside Scotland.


...... are you Insane Fan in disguise?


----------



## ChrisK

Weeto said:


> As for SWA and PBW making money off the back of ICW, I only mean in the sense of the fact much of the popularity of the main names has been down to their ICW exposure.
> 
> I didn't mean those guys didn't start elsewhere in many cases but what I do mean is that many of them became major names in Scotland and across the UK because of the exposure they got in ICW and that ICW might want to tie the elite stars to exclusive (or at least first option) deals in the future to avoid the prospect of them being injured or unavailable if ICW requires them on a more regular basis.
> 
> If ICW did sign guys to full time deals they wouldn't be too chuffed if Grado came back from a PBW show with a broken leg or Noam Dar with a rib injury if they had TV tapings or an event like Fear & Loathing coming up.
> 
> That isn't to say that even if ICW had guys on full time deals that Galloway, Grado and the likes might not want to work in TNA, at least part time and that a few of the guys with experience in the continent and Japan may not want to do some tours or one off appearances but I think if even the elite stars worked exclusively for ICW in Scotland, it could seriously affect the likes of SWA and PBW. Even if ICW didn't insist on exclusivity, they might make other promoters pay insurance on their wrestlers to protect ICW in the event of injuries and suchlike.


Time and time (and TIME) again ICW have stated and proven that they are bigger than any one star.

If Grado gets booked on another promotion and gets injured, guess what? Fear & Loathing VI sold out the ABC without him, they can sell out the Hydro too.

Drew wasn't on every show as champion while the company grew. Colt Cabana, Rhyno, etc rarely appear and when they do they are never really in the main event (excepting the odd one-offs like Martin Stone, or Rhyno for the Maryhill throwback show). ICW don't NEED to protect their wrestlers in that way. The wrestlers need to protect themselves if they want to keep their spot against the dozens of other wrestlers breaking down the door to get in.


----------



## ChrisK

Weeto said:


> All I meant is that you don't really hear the chants and that type of thing quite the same. It seems that ICW seem to keep the commentary track on all the time when it might actually be better to use a system where the commentary track only comes on when a commentator presses a button and speaks That way you get the full extent of the crowd atmosphere when the commentators aren't talking.


I actually agree with you here. I've asked for years if we could get a separate audio track that didn't have the commentary.

I think they were musing on it just as DVDs went out and On Demand came in. It's probably not worth their while but would have been easy to implement on a DVD. I don't know how easy it would be to do on On Demand though so I gave up asking.


----------



## Stetho

Their last show is *free *on their on demand site !


----------



## the-guru

Just started watching ICW and got to say I'm already a massive fan of the local hero joe henry. His custom enterance are so so good


----------



## Weeto

the-guru said:


> Just started watching ICW and got to say I'm already a massive fan of the local hero joe henry. His custom enterance are so so good


He isn't a bad wrestler at all either.

But his entrances are so good they actually overshadow his matches, which is probably a bit unfair to be honest. I hope he doesn't actually get typecast as the guy with the cool entrances and people forget he actually can wrestle too.


----------



## Weeto

I had heard about that Davey Blaze incident the other day but having now seen footage of it, I'm disgusted at ICW. A total disgrace of an incident and to put a joke apology online which seemed like a tribute to the sarcastic Shawn Michaels apology years ago, I'm even less happy with the promotion. I'm OK with violence and vulgar language but this kind of thing is beyond vile.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I had heard about that Davey Blaze incident the other day but having now seen footage of it, I'm disgusted at ICW. A total disgrace of an incident and to put a joke apology online which seemed like a tribute to the sarcastic Shawn Michaels apology years ago, I'm even less happy with the promotion. I'm OK with violence and vulgar language but this kind of thing is beyond vile.


They've done it before. Paul London had his balls out for about 5 minutes in a match before. You chose to watch it. That's your fault, especially if you already knew what it was.

I can't help imagine if it was a lassie with her tits out, your mock outrage would be no where to be found.

Go and have a wee greet with Renee Dupree.


----------



## Weeto

I actually watched the incident just to see how bad it was. I thought it would be nothing like this. Shocked that Paul London did something similar.

I'm not some kind of Mary Whitehouse prude but you wouldn't expect this kind of thing going in to a wrestling show normally but I do agree that people wouldn't make the same issue out of a topless woman but I think Davey went waaaay too far with what he did but I think Dallas was 100% aware that he was going to do it beforehand.

I'm not offended with someone being thrown off a cage and through two fiery tables or Joe Hendry singing that song about Lionheart but a wrestler masturbating in the middle of the ring?

That isn't wrestling, it's hardcore porn.


----------



## joeysnotright

Weeto said:


> I had heard about that Davey Blaze incident the other day but having now seen footage of it, I'm disgusted at ICW. A total disgrace of an incident and to put a joke apology online which seemed like a tribute to the sarcastic Shawn Michaels apology years ago, I'm even less happy with the promotion. I'm OK with violence and vulgar language but this kind of thing is beyond vile.


What happened?
Nevermind, I just saw it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I actually watched the incident just to see how bad it was. I thought it would be nothing like this. Shocked that Paul London did something similar.
> 
> I'm not some kind of Mary Whitehouse prude but you wouldn't expect this kind of thing going in to a wrestling show normally but I do agree that people wouldn't make the same issue out of a topless woman but I think Davey went waaaay too far with what he did but I think Dallas was 100% aware that he was going to do it beforehand.
> 
> I'm not offended with someone being thrown off a cage and through two fiery tables or Joe Hendry singing that song about Lionheart but a wrestler masturbating in the middle of the ring?
> 
> That isn't wrestling, it's hardcore porn.


Do you know what masturbating actually is? It's more than just shaking yer bits about and certainly isn't what happened.

So much for watching the video.


----------



## Weeto

He had his hand on his penis and was jerking it back and forth. If that isn't masturbating, I don't know what is.


----------



## AOS

Does this mean you'll stop watching ICW and can stop ruining this thread with your drivel?


----------



## Weeto

AOS said:


> Does this mean you'll stop watching ICW and can stop ruining this thread with your drivel?


I'm ruining the thread?

I'm maybe the one that doesn't want to see some moron with his pants down and I actually want to see wrestling.

I like the wrestling in ICW but to be honest, it often caters to gutter scum.

It is full of ned culture, drunken antics and tasteless jokes.

I find it amusing to an extent but I don't belong to this subculture and I was hoping that ICW would shed some of the working class scum Glaswegian image it has to actually reach out to people capable of holding entire conversations in the English language.

Why do you think ICW is holding bigger shows at venues like the Hydro? Do you think the lager lout crowds that cram into the Garage are actually going to lead to anything? They need mainstream fans as well. They don't need kids or people that don't care about wrestling but they do need fans that don't belong to their core audience either.

I can't understand why some of the people here think I'm ruining the thread by condemning the actions of Davey Blaze. What he did had no place in a ring anywhere. If go to see wrestling, I want to see wrestling, if I want to see a guy's penis, I'll go to the bloody Chippendales and I don't as I'm a wrestling fan.

If that kind of stuff is what ICW think fans want then they're on another planet. I love the wrestling in ICW but there is no room for guys pulling their pants off. What the hell does that have to do with wrestling at all?

Anyone entertained by that has to be sick in the head and I'm unapologetic in my criticism of this garbage.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> I'm ruining the thread?
> 
> I'm maybe the one that doesn't want to see some moron with his pants down and I actually want to see wrestling.
> 
> I like the wrestling in ICW but to be honest, it often caters to gutter scum.
> 
> It is full of ned culture, drunken antics and tasteless jokes.
> 
> I find it amusing to an extent but I don't belong to this subculture and I was hoping that ICW would shed some of the working class scum Glaswegian image it has to actually reach out to people capable of holding entire conversations in the English language.
> 
> Why do you think ICW is holding bigger shows at venues like the Hydro? Do you think the lager lout crowds that cram into the Garage are actually going to lead to anything? They need mainstream fans as well. They don't need kids or people that don't care about wrestling but they do need fans that don't belong to their core audience either.
> 
> I can't understand why some of the people here think I'm ruining the thread by condemning the actions of Davey Blaze. What he did had no place in a ring anywhere. If go to see wrestling, I want to see wrestling, if I want to see a guy's penis, I'll go to the bloody Chippendales and I don't as I'm a wrestling fan.
> 
> If that kind of stuff is what ICW think fans want then they're on another planet. I love the wrestling in ICW but there is no room for guys pulling their pants off. What the hell does that have to do with wrestling at all?
> 
> Anyone entertained by that has to be sick in the head and I'm unapologetic in my criticism of this garbage.


Mate, you're ruining the place by posting the same shite all the time. Driven several people away from discussing ICW here, because you're bound to jump in talking about Imports and Americans and taming to down to TV and all that other shite you rattle on about.

A guy whapped his cock out and shook it about. Then his opponent, disregarding the nudity continued to batter his cunt in for a few minutes before it got put away. He wasn't 'masturbating' and as much as there was no need for it, there's no need for 99% of pro wrestling.

You've made your point, others are making counter points. Don't be so butthurt over it.

ICW is, was and will continue to be counter culture and non-pc.

Settle.


----------



## Weeto

I know I moan about ICW sometimes. Almost NEVER anything to do with the wrestling to be honest.

I don't want to fall out with the long time fans here and I want the promotion to be popular.

I'm going to be honest and say I'm NOT really a WWE fan. Sure I watch it but I've lost a lot of interest and apart from a couple of shows a year from American promotions all I can realistically go and watch is ICW and some other local promotions like SWA.

ICW are the only guys putting out good quality events on a regular basis but I think the promotion still thinks they're running little night clubs and they aren't doing that all the time now.

I'm not a prude and I don't want the violence or language toned down as 99% of the time I'm not offended by it. Davey Blaze is a great young wrestler but I don't want to see anything that starts the match covered up, although a knee or foot is preferable to anything hanging at mid level.

I've watched stuff like CZW and Japanese garbage matches, even that crappy naked women thing but I don't feel ICW needed to have a guy that is probably heading for the ICW World title in the next two years to be showing his parts off to the crowd.

The way I see it, ICW is probably heading towards TV. They probably can't keep doing stuff like this if they want to keep growing. This doesn't mean they need to water everything down but promotions on TV or hoping to draw 10,000 people for major events can't expect to do stuff that is going draw some negative reaction on a regular basis and not expect it to have a negative effect on business.

ICW is pretty much the only show in town and that is why I care about it. Some of the long term fans think everything in ICW is fine and dandy but I don't always think that way.

I don't think everyone that goes to ICW is a Buckfast swilling ned from Castlemilk but sometimes it feels like ICW is being aimed at that audience despite the fact it is a popular part of Glaswegian counterculture. I do think the bigger ICW gets, the more they have to be aware of their image and what they're doing.

I'd have the same attitude in regard to anything that deviates from what people expect. Look at the fuss the US media made when Michael Jackson's sister's breast popped out for two seconds on the Super Bowl. If that had been on a TV show aimed at adults, nobody would have cared at all. People go to ICW expecting crude language, violence with weapons and some innuendo and even the fans shout rather crude songs and so on but I still think the Davey incident was far too much.

ECW were forced into an apology over a crucifixion angle years ago and Paul Heyman and Raven more or less said they only apologised to avoid trouble as they're Jews anyway and it didn't mean much to them and they didn't personally feel a need to apologise. 

But they still accepted they went too far in public and didn't suggest they were insincere at the time.

ICW seem to think they can keep going and never hit a wall because of something they're done. I don't think that will be the case. There is always a limit and sometimes it is surprising how easy it is to alienate yourself from your fanbase.


----------



## Weeto

Forget little Davey and let's get back to talking about stuff not involving pantless Zero G champs.

So Barramania isn't far and assuming that the card is going to stay as is (although knowing ICW that isn't that likely) but I thought I'd ask what the thoughts and predictions are for the Barrowlands.

I'm not going to make match by match predictions just yet but I'm worried that Joe Coffey is on the verge of turning to the dark side... The Black Label! I think Grado will get a nasty surprise when Joe turns on him.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Weeto said:


> ICW are the only guys putting out good quality events on a regular basis


As much as I like ICW....come on now.


----------



## Weeto

Lesnar Turtle said:


> As much as I like ICW....come on now.


I mean they're the only promotion putting on decent scale shows that are consistent in Scotland, not the world!

I feel so strongly about what ICW does because my fear is that any bad mistakes from them damages wrestling in Scotland and the whole of the UK as they are #1 in the UK and they are covered on the internet worldwide as one of the big indies now. They aren't catering just to 100 people in Maryhill nowadays and if they do something crazy, it reverberates worldwide, it doesn't end at Govan or Baillieston any more.

Mark Dallas has stated ICW was largely based on the ideas of ECW but that promotion actually had to be careful what they did as they made mistakes like the Mass Transit incident where a 17 year old was injured by New Jack in a match and it was illegal for him to be in the ring. He had lied but the fallout meant ECW was yanked off PPV for some time and didn't hold their first PPV until a while later when it should have happened earlier. They also had to make concessions on TV with TNN.

Some long time ICW fans don't seem to think ICW might need to tone down in some ways but it might not be possible to keep expanding ICW if they want to do things that alienate them from potential audiences.

They don't need to drop 18+ content but stuff like guys pulling their junk out isn't going to create positive buzz. ICW is being carried on Italian TV now but negative publicity could destroy ICW's chances of further deals abroad.

ICW is a fantastic promotion but no wrestling promotion can afford to take success for granted and it is possible to lose all the momentum by upsetting a few fans or losing a TV deal or a merchandising deal.

ICW has stars like Drew Galloway, Grado, Joe Coffey, Damo, Noam Dar, Kay Lee Ray and Nikki Storm and a dozen more that will soon be on the same level.

They're in a great positIon and can't allow it to potentially slip out their hands when a little bit of control and judgement would keep everything going smoothly.


----------



## AOS

You just sound like a stuck up wee brat. Hope Davey boy waves his cock at you at the next event.


----------



## CretinHop138

Drew and Bram in ICW tonight in London, caused a near riot (Drew got a mixture of cheers and boos when revealing the TNA world title belt) TNA is the heel stable. Galloway nearly got into a fight with a fan for chucking beer at him.


----------



## Weeto

AOS said:


> You just sound like a stuck up wee brat. Hope Davey boy waves his cock at you at the next event.


I probably am. Probably why I'm heading off in another direction in promoting by doing Puroresu inspired stuff.

I like ICW but it probably isn't aimed directly at me. I'm focusing on people that want to see wrestling rather than willies.


----------



## JP7

I was at the show in London last night as was at the side where the guy threw his drink, i though bram was gonna kill the guy lol, super heel work from drew and i cheered when he brought out the belt.

Was my first ICW show and reminded me so much of ECW, really enjoyed it and would go again.


----------



## CretinHop138

Bram joined the Black Label (name of Drew's group) tonight in Cardiff.

Heres the shirt (not me in the pic).


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So ICW is on the same TV station as TNA in Italy. Very nicely done. They are becoming big time.

EDIT: Looks like TNA was kicked off like a year ago. Never got the memo.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I dont think Davey whipping his cock out is going to hurt ICW at all. If it gets any attention from the media at all it will just add to ICWs notoriety, and a large part of ICWs appeal in the first place is that its perceived as an underground, rebellious, cultish adult oriented show that isnt shy about blood, swearing and sex. Its never going to become a Scottish WWE.


----------



## Stetho

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I dont think Davey whipping his cock out is going to hurt ICW at all. If it gets any attention from the media at all it will just add to ICWs notoriety, and a large part of ICWs appeal in the first place is that its perceived as an underground, rebellious, cultish adult oriented show that isnt shy about blood, swearing and sex. Its never going to become a Scottish WWE.


Being underground is one thing, showing your dick is another. Being rebellious and adult oriented is fun but, in my world, seeing a dick isn't.
Nobody asked em to become the Scottish WWE, do not mix up everything.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stetho said:


> Being underground is one thing, showing your dick is another. Being rebellious and adult oriented is fun but, in my world, seeing a dick isn't.
> Nobody asked em to become the Scottish WWE, do not mix up everything.


It was a single incident, in a company that calls itself INSANE and markets itself as being edgy. Its an absolute non incident to most people. I honestly have no idea how someone could be attracted to ICWs clearly rude, crude style and then all of a sudden turn around and go "thats too far for me mate" when someone whips their knob out. 

What I meant by "Scottish WWE" is that ICW is never going to become some huge mainstream promotion, for as long as its around its going to be a decent sized counter culture indie fed with a cult following, and thats fine. The notion that this will change if only the wrestlers dont show their dicks is just silly.


----------



## Stetho

Lesnar Turtle said:


> It was a single incident, in a company that calls itself INSANE and markets itself as being edgy. Its an absolute non incident to most people. I honestly have no idea how someone could be attracted to ICWs clearly rude, crude style and then all of a sudden turn around and go "thats too far for me mate" when someone whips their knob out.
> 
> What I meant by "Scottish WWE" is that ICW is never going to become some huge mainstream promotion, for as long as its around its going to be a decent sized counter culture indie fed with a cult following, and thats fine. The notion that this will change if only the wrestlers dont show their dicks is just silly.


Once again, being edgy and showing a dick is different. You gotta accept that some people do not want to see this, it doesn't make them total Jesus wannabe. You can love the hardcore, trash talking, over the top stuff and still find this very moment gross. 

Seems like this thread isn't accepting any critics toward the fed. We get it, it has its fanbase, but come on, we can dislike some shit without thinking it should become super classy or whatever.


----------



## CretinHop138

Bournemouth.


----------



## Dannylad777

CretinHop138 said:


> Bournemouth.


Fuck the black label what happened? Only made the cardiff show this week.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Stetho said:


> Once again, being edgy and showing a dick is different. You gotta accept that some people do not want to see this, it doesn't make them total Jesus wannabe. You can love the hardcore, trash talking, over the top stuff and still find this very moment gross.
> 
> Seems like this thread isn't accepting any critics toward *the fed*. We get it, it has its fanbase, but come on, we can dislike some shit without thinking it should become super classy or whatever.


Fed, good one mate.

A guy got his balls out, covering his manhood, to mimic an opponents move. Then, when the opponent retaliated, he was unable to cover himself.

I, for one, am glad that ICW are bringing realism back to PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING.


----------



## kaneiswar

Some people in Israel told me that ICW is great and i should give it a chanse, so I watched the event that had 30 man royal ramble (sorry, cant remamber the name) and i knew only few names (like havoc, dar, doug williams, grado and few more) so it was a little hard for me to enjoy the show. I can only say that I loved the realism in the show, they have a lot of great big guys which is missing in the states today, they had great characters and i would love to see more of them, so it would be nice if someone will explain me more about the company, who is the new champ, who is the ME guys etc.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Jesus, it's just a penis, everyone's seen one.

Anyone know much about Mark Coffey and Jackie Polo saying they are leaving ICW? Work? Joe has said that they've been poorly treat as well.


----------



## Weeto

kaneiswar said:


> Some people in Israel told me that ICW is great and i should give it a chanse, so I watched the event that had 30 man royal ramble (sorry, cant remamber the name) and i knew only few names (like havoc, dar, doug williams, grado and few more) so it was a little hard for me to enjoy the show. I can only say that I loved the realism in the show, they have a lot of great big guys which is missing in the states today, they had great characters and i would love to see more of them, so it would be nice if someone will explain me more about the company, who is the new champ, who is the ME guys etc.


That event is called Square Go (a Scottish term for a fight) and works as a combination of Royal Rumble and Money in the Bank as the winner gets a case for a title shot,


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Looks as if Joe may be leaving ICW soon too https://twitter.com/Joe_Coffey/status/715825703346954240


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Watching Pin Pals, Jimmy Havoc is fucking hilarious on commentary lol.


----------



## safc-scotty

Barramania 2 is up on demand for anyone wanting to watch it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Watched Barramania earlier, thought it was a decent show, nothing spectacular thought it was odd that Joe took the pin in the tag match but they set up a singles so it's okay I guess. As long as he wins that is... Anyone else think Sammi Jayne isn't very good? She's never impressed me when I've seen her, I think someone better could have sent Nikki packing to Orlando in my opinion, I know they have a history of protege/veteran but personally I never really cared that much.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Watched Barramania earlier, thought it was a decent show, nothing spectacular thought it was odd that Joe took the pin in the tag match but they set up a singles so it's okay I guess. As long as he wins that is... Anyone else think Sammi Jayne isn't very good? She's never impressed me when I've seen her, I think someone better could have sent Nikki packing to Orlando in my opinion, I know they have a history of protege/veteran but personally I never really cared that much.


Still in Dallas so haven't watched Barramania. ICW seems to be suffering due to this massive over arching storyline that's at play. That, and a fair few of the guys in big roles aren't performing to their best.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Still in Dallas so haven't watched Barramania. ICW seems to be suffering due to this massive over arching storyline that's at play. That, and a fair few of the guys in big roles aren't performing to their best.


I get that they're looking to do War Games in The Hydro but I just don't find the Red/Dallas story particularly interesting at all. I was also bored of The NAK stuff a year ago and it's still going. Polo Promotions are away and Joe Coffey could be soon too (could be a work but don't think it is), apparently Polo Promotions gave their notice in December.


----------



## Weeto

Surely there is no need to give ICW any notice other than refusing bookings beyond the date of the last agreed appearance?

Unless guys are signing some kind of agreement to appear when required, which I'd image they probably aren't as ICW don't run many shows.


----------



## ian cruise

Hope the polo promotions and Joe Coffey stuff is a work but I'm not so sure. Anyone know anything? 

If they're not with icw I'd love to see both given a go with TNA who seem happy to promote the British guys.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It's all a work lads, settle.


----------



## Weeto

It has become obvious the Coffeys and Jackie Polo ARE staying. PP won the tag titles and Joe looks set for a title shot.


----------



## muldwych

Are the rumors true that Joe Hendry has signed for ring of honor?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

muldwych said:


> Are the rumors true that Joe Hendry has signed for ring of honor?


No. It's not rumours, it's people being stupid.

He posted on Twitter that he had a tryout with ROH and trained in their Dojo. That's all it is. Maybe they'll give him a shot on some future cards, but as of now, it is what it is.


----------



## Stetho

Somebody has to call Wade Barrett now 0


----------



## Weeto

Stetho said:


> Somebody has to call Wade Barrett now 0


I've been thinking about the potential of a Drew Galloway vs Stu Bennett bout in ICW for a while now as Bennett hasn't exactly been quiet about leaving WWE.

Of course, he could have a great bout with any of the top liners but it would maybe even make a brilliant F&L 9 main event if Bennett faced one of the better ICW guys like Galloway or Drew Coffey.

Hopefully Bennett comes back to the UK for a while and arrives in ICW. I hope he hasn't asked for his release to leave the industry entirely.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Holy shit. Dallas going for the big names.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Weeto

Ron Burgundy said:


> View attachment 35281
> 
> 
> Holy shit. Dallas going for the big names.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People were criticising me a while back for wanting some imports in ICW on this thread but if they bring in decent names and have them put on good matches with existing ICW talent, it leaves the local talent looking better.

Having names like Mick Foley and Kurt Angle at an event is only going to draw positive buzz for ICW.

I'm hoping for Joe Coffey vs Angle! Drew would be great too though.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Hendry, plox.


----------



## lax5150

I actually hope for another match between Angle and Galloway depite all the good talents in ICW.


----------



## LadderMatchKid

I can see them putting Angle in with Davey Boy in another desperate attempt to get him over.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Wow. ICW. Well done.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

This will be a better send off for angle
In the uk then his tna appearances were it's also a test of his drawing ability.


----------



## Weeto

Well, he isn't with TNA any more as he has left the crappy little indies behind...

Seriously though, ICW can draw bigger crowds than TNA nowadays. Outside the WWE, New Japan and maybe AAA and to a lesser extent CMLL, ICW don't have many promotions that can stand up to them for attendance on a regular basis.

Not many indies can draw 4 figure crowds at the drop of a hat and I don't think anyone else outside WWE, New Japan and AAA can even dream of drawing 5 figure crowds for events yet ICW are going to the Hydro and have the makings of a truly historic card. There may be a lot more to come as a lot of the top talent in the UK will be there in some capacity and there may be space for more big names.

ICW's established names shone as genuine stars at the SECC in November and giving them the big lights of the Hydro will push them up to the status of being perhaps the biggest stars in European wrestling.

I know ICW has four or five bigger shows each year but I'd like to see them come up with another card on the scale of Fear & Loathing for the spring or summer period. The other super cards like Square Go and Barramania are pretty good but they don't quite have the same special buzz that F&L does. F&L is ICW's Wrestlemania but I'd like to see them establish a Summerslam like event. The crowds in Glasgow eat up any decent wrestling cards they get and a second huge ICW event could maybe move them to a level where they could be Europe's answer to WWE, New Japan and AAA.

The sheer rabid enthusiasm on show from the fans shows a hunger that needs to be fed.


----------



## USAUSA1

Cmll and lucha libre elite(pretty much the same company) draw thousands every week to multiple shows.

Icw just need that one crossover wrestler, angle or match to get people to talk more about them. Pwg and luchaunderground might draw 400 fans but their buzz definitely bigger than icw. That's because icw needs that defining moment. They're on the right path.


----------



## Weeto

USAUSA1 said:


> Cmll and lucha libre elite(pretty much the same company) draw thousands every week to multiple shows.
> 
> Icw just need that one crossover wrestler, angle or match to get people to talk more about them. Pwg and luchaunderground might draw 400 fans but their buzz definitely bigger than icw. That's because icw needs that defining moment. They're on the right path.


Fear & Loathing VIII was a massive statement of intent and IX will have about 3 times more fans so that has got to be the fulfilment of that intent.

It'll undoubtably be a big show and will draw interest from a lot of people outside of the commited (pun intended) fanbase that ICW already commands.

ICW has surprised many people in that it has become more and more popular every year and still seems to be able to go further. The big test is whether the promotion could ever sell out fairly big venues week in, week out as they do sell out or at least almost fill almost every venue they go to which has been unheard of in a long time in the indies and for a promotion which is very much in a niche market to have such wide popularity is unheard of since the days of ECW.

I'd love to see them holding shows a bit more regularly as it would increase the quality further as maybe much of the roster could go full time as a lot of wrestlers in the UK still have day jobs and being able to break from that could be what is needed to hit the next level.

ICW used to be recognised as a cult thing around Glasgow but they're drawing good audiences all over the UK and Ireland now. They might get a decent TV deal and I wouldn't be surprised if they're on TV after Fear & Loathing IX (or maybe even in the buildup to it) as Fear & Loathing IX is going to spark a lot of mainstream interest in ICW and the UK indy scene in general. Fear & Loathing VIII was our Starrcade 83 and Fear & Loathing IX will be Wrestlemania I for the UK scene.

I really believe in five years that we could have British promotions (with the plural) on the same scale as New Japan Pro Wrestling.

ICW is right at the front of the line and I can't wait to see what is going to happen.


----------



## lax5150

Weeto said:


> Well, he isn't with TNA any more as he has left the crappy little indies behind...
> .


He is about to enter the crappy little indies with promotions like ICW. 
TNA is so far ahead of every single UK promotion.


----------



## Weeto

TNA is a shadow of what it used to be. Ten years ago they were getting decent audiences and reasonable PPV numbers but you only have to look at last year's awful Bound For Glory when they had an arena which was mostly empty and the fans were totally unenthusiastic and they actually had people outside begging people to go into the arena for free.

ICW can draw 800-1500 at most of their small arena shows, usually getting near sellouts and there is a positive buzz around their shows, something long gone at TNA. ICW have sensible booking too and you have to remember that ICW are only aiming at an adult audience, so they can't draw families to their shows unlike TNA but the cool, underground atmosphere is exactly what ICW and their fans enjoy.

Sure, TNA are clinging on to a TV deal that apparently earns them nothing and they aren't running house shows at all and their PPV schedule is down to two a year now and they're beyond awful.

ICW are much more than the sum of their parts while TNA are trying to pretend they were the promotion they were in the past, with their desolate, half empty arenas, their wrestlers are no longer on guaranteed contracts and the standard of booking is pathetic. The fact shows are taped many weeks in advance generally makes Impact unwatchable too.

ICW are putting on well booked shows, filling arenas, have good booking, tape shows a shorter time ahead and often have shows on their great online often just a day after they happened. And the commentators are actually at the show!

ICW have a great bunch of regulars that work well together, while TNA seem to cobble together whoever is available at that point and their shows are an incoherent mess where you have people challenging for titles on TV that everyone knew left a month ago.

ICW probably aren't anywhere near TNA in terms of market value but they are in far better shape and I'd bet my front teeth that ICW will be around in five years, I wouldn't say that for TNA with any certainty.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> *ICW SIGNS TV DEAL TO AIR IN OVER 34 COUNTRIES AROUND THE WORLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/InsaneWrestling/photos/a.214714925619.168399.206968150619/10155051847860620/?type=3



sooo this is pretty big for them.


----------



## CretinHop138

Not sure why people are bashing TNA when their world champion is ICW's biggest talent. Even better their on Fight Network, like CMLL, AAA, ROH, TNA, New Japan everything.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Good for the lads.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

"Scotland’s Insane Championship Wrestling, the Mark Dallas promotion which features Grado and Drew Galloway as its top stars, is no TV in Italy on Nuvotari TV and on 5/13 did 183,947 viewers and on 5/20 did 310,102 viewers, so it’s doing similar viewership in Italy (population just under 60 million) as TNA does in the U.S. Not that a promotion’s goal should be to be as big in a foreign country as TNA is in the U.S."

From Observer they are getting some real good ratings in Italy for some reason.


----------



## Stetho

Well, Italy is way smaller than the USA.
But I thought their "adult" content couldn't be on TV, heard they lost their first tv deal for this reason.


----------



## Weeto

Stetho said:


> Well, Italy is way smaller than the USA.
> But I thought their "adult" content couldn't be on TV, heard they lost their first tv deal for this reason.


That deal with the small station MyChannel ended because they showed a programme at an unsuitable time, overlapping what was considered daytime programming time by half an hour by running to 6am rather than stopping at 5.30am.

It was the fault of the station rather than ICW.


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

That's brilliant news for those guys. They deserve it.

I just hope it means they don't try and dilute the product too much because there's going to be a lot of censorship or they're going to have to restrict the freedom they have with their promos. I was watching Fight Club earlier with Sammi Jayne telling Debbie Sharpe she had a "massive fat fanny" which is why she "takes it up the arse", and that Liam Thomson has a penis so minuscule it doesn't even touch the sides. If it's airing in the US there might be trouble airing Galloway & Grado as far as TNA goes and the contracts they have there. Also with Grado, they might need to think about creating a TV theme for him or he will be stuck with the jobber entrance.

Can't wait to find out how it goes and how people from other countries respond to ICW.


----------



## JP7

Great news for ICW, i recently went to my first show when it was in London and have since bought ICW on Demand, would love to see the get bigger and get bigger arenas, hopefully they wont have to tone it down to much


----------



## Weeto

I can't believe ICW are charging $35 for the iPPV of Shug's Hoose Party. You can actually get into the event for that!

Events are normally shown on the ICW On Demand service (although not live), often 1 day after they happen and that service costs $6.99 a month.

Seems a massive backward step to start charging $35 for a streamed show.

It devalues the On Demand service too as subscribers probably expected to see Shug's III and Fear & Loathing IX on there but all of a sudden they've changed the rules of the game.

This might be to increase live gates but ICW usually does well with ticket sales and they're looking wider afield for iPPV sales anyway so probably not.

When WWE are letting people have Wrestlemania for $10 it seems ridiculous to expect $35 for what is an indy show, although it will be a good one.

I understand that WWE can sell a million subscriptions while ICW don't have that sort of clout but when they're trying to build up a fanbase from curious onlookers, sticking a $35 price tag on 3 or 4 hours of indy wrestling seems to be the wrong way of doing it.


----------



## JP7

Weeto said:


> I can't believe ICW are charging $35 for the iPPV of Shug's Hoose Party. You can actually get into the event for that!
> 
> Events are normally shown on the ICW On Demand service (although not live), often 1 day after they happen and that service costs $6.99 a month.
> 
> Seems a massive backward step to start charging $35 for a streamed show.
> 
> It devalues the On Demand service too as subscribers probably expected to see Shug's III and Fear & Loathing IX on there but all of a sudden they've changed the rules of the game.
> 
> This might be to increase live gates but ICW usually does well with ticket sales and they're looking wider afield for iPPV sales anyway so probably not.
> 
> When WWE are letting people have Wrestlemania for $10 it seems ridiculous to expect $35 for what is an indy show, although it will be a good one.
> 
> I understand that WWE can sell a million subscriptions while ICW don't have that sort of clout but when they're trying to build up a fanbase from curious onlookers, sticking a $35 price tag on 3 or 4 hours of indy wrestling seems to be the wrong way of doing it.


$35 is totally ridiculous! World Title Boxing fights cost less on Sky Box Office! i was totally ecpecxting to see these on ICW On Demand! will there be on there at some point?


----------



## Stetho

Classic pay per view system for wrestling has to die. Paying dozens of dollars for a show is ridiculous today when there are on demand services giving you about everything for less than 10 a month.


----------



## Weeto

ICW has a pretty nice On Demand service via the internet anyway which makes a partial switch to conventional PPV a bit of a headscratcher as they're a promotion trying to increase their fanbase internationally and they're looking to get on to TV in more countries, including the UK, where they don't have a TV series but have appeared in BBC documentaries. Of course, the online only Friday Fight Club is available but that is only reaching existing fans via ICW On Demand.

I have seen a lot of indy promotions going down the route of iPPV but it seems strange to go down the route of having a subscription service then putting two of the bigger events on iPPV, as Shug's Hoose Party and Fear & Loathing are both on live iPPV. I don't know if they'll put these events on On Demand with a delay, I'd imagine so but it would maybe be with a month or more of a delay.

I know Sky often have PPV boxing then they show the fights on their subscription sports channels about a week later in many cases. A decent chance that ICW will do something like this, in that On Demand subscribers will get every event still but still on delay.


----------



## Stetho

Hmm


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Ricochet confirmed for Fear & Loathing


----------



## LaMelo

This is going to be good! :mark:


----------



## X-Train

how did the polo promotions storyline start? I'm well behind with ICW and have caught up with most things but lost with these guys


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Dudley Boyz added to Fear & Loathing at the Hydro


----------



## Punkamaniac

Dudley Boyz *and* Kurt Angle at Fear & Loathing IX and now I'm actually raging I won't get any time off to head over and watch this event. :fuckthis


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ricochet, Angle & Dudleys? Damn, F&L looking fucking great! :clap*


----------



## Indianajones

Another great show last night.
Noam's send off was perfect.

Fear and Loathing Card starting to come together nicely now.

*Joe Coffey vs Kurt Angle

Polo Promotions vs Team 3D (ICW Tag Team Titles)

Team Red Lightning vs Team Mark Dallas (Winner gets control of ICW)

6 man "Stairway to Heaven" Match for the Zero G Title.*

Also looks likely that we will see Trent vs Wolfgang for the World title and Possibly NAK vs Stevie Boy and Kay Lee Ray in some form.

They've also just announced that there is less than 100 standing tickets remaining, so id guess that they are on track to blow the attendance from F&L 2015 out of the water.


----------



## Indianajones

I'd Imagine this Poster is the biggest indicator yet of the main matches for F&L.










Pretty much confirms Wolfgang vs Trent for the title.

Also, I'd imagine they're either doing Grado vs Drew 2 or they will be the main players in Dallas vs Red Lightning.

Looks like the Zero G match will be Lionheart vs Davey Boy vs Stevie Boy vs Joe Hendry vs BT Gunn vs Ricochet which could easily steal the show.

Tickets are also said to be selling well and I'd imagine will probably hit at least the 7/8k mark.

Should be some show.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Mick Foley out of Fear & Loathing because of WWE commitments so they are allowing Finn Balor to do the show in his place


----------



## Stetho

Weird


----------



## ChrisMain83

Really excited for Fear and Loathing. Card looks fecking great!!


----------



## Indianajones

I think ICW was well and truly cemented as Europes premier promotion with the Balor announcement tonight.

*Fear and Loathing 9 card as of tonights tapings: (SPOILER FOR ANYONE WAITING FOR FIGHT CLUB TO SHOW)
*
*Guest Enforcer for the Evening:* FINN BALOR

*Match for 100% Control of Insane Championship Wrestling:* Team Red Lightning (Jack Jester, Kid Fite, Bram & Drew Galloway) vs Team Mark Dallas (Chris Renfrew, Sha Samuels, Grado & DCT)

*Steel Cage Match for the ICW World Heavyweight Championship:* Wolfgang vs Trent Seven

*Kurt Angle *vs Joe Coffey

Ricochet vs Lewis Girvan 

*Match for the ICW Tag Team Championship:* Polo Promotions (Jackie Polo & Mark Coffey) vs Team 3D (Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley)

*3 Way Match for the ICW Women's Title:* Viper vs Kay Lee Ray vs Carmel Jacobs

*CASKET MATCH*: BT Gunn vs Stevie Boy

*6 Way "Stairway to Heaven" Match for the ICW Zero G Championship:* Lionheart vs Andy Wild vs Zack Gibson vs Liam Thomson vs ????? vs ?????

Genuinely think this could be the best wrestling show presented anywhere this year, and propel ICW to new heights.

Some of the storytelling leading up to the event has been 2nd to none and I can't wait for it all to pay off.


----------



## CretinHop138

Don't start with the whole 'We're the premier promotion' bullshit, if any reason why the UK Wrestling scene was in the toilet for many years it was promotions doing that. Progress and WXW have been attracting similar crowds recently, and the premier promotion if successful will be World of Sport Wrestling.


----------



## Lok

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790546318091513857


----------



## Indianajones

CretinHop138 said:


> Don't start with the whole 'We're the premier promotion' bullshit, if any reason why the UK Wrestling scene was in the toilet for many years it was promotions doing that. Progress and WXW have been attracting similar crowds recently, and the premier promotion if successful will be World of Sport Wrestling.


Maybe I shouldn't have said "premier", but I don't think u have an idea of the venue that Fear and Loathing is running at. Smack down and Raw are both at the Hydro next week, it holds 13000, even half full would be an incredible achievement but judging by their Facebook they'll well exceed that.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Just getting into ICW now. This ICW/Black Label feud has me very excited. They have some very charismatic guys there. Can't wait for Fear and Loathing IX.

Is that match considered the main event by fans or is the world title match seen as bigger? To an outsider it seems one has a lot more heat and star quality.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west

The McMansion's Tramp said:


> Just getting into ICW now. This ICW/Black Label feud has me very excited. They have some very charismatic guys there. Can't wait for Fear and Loathing IX..


Went to my first live show this past Thursday as it happens, and it was superb. Can't even compare it to a WWE Live show - two completely different beasts.

The talent were great guys too - met a few after the show, and ended up being at the same bar that they all went to after (did get tipped off mind haha). Ended up chatting to them a bit more then, especially Wolfgang whilst he had a rather interesting series of pool matches to try and get a guy off the table - he's a great guy. Got invited along to the bar they went to after, met Drew finally, and then pretty much the night became a whole blur after that once the booze started kicking in!

Seriously though, the guys were great. Trent Seven, Matt Cross, Wolfgang - seriously cool, when they didn't need to be. Made me feel very serious about parting with money for Fear & Loathing IX.


----------



## Indianajones

The McMansion's Tramp said:


> Just getting into ICW now. This ICW/Black Label feud has me very excited. They have some very charismatic guys there. Can't wait for Fear and Loathing IX.
> 
> Is that match considered the main event by fans or is the world title match seen as bigger? To an outsider it seems one has a lot more heat and star quality.


I definitely think team ICW vs Black label will be the main event .
The card really is looking amazing now, I can't wait for it


----------



## Indianajones

ICW On Demand free for a week from Midnight GMT 

https://icwondemand.pivotshare.com/

to check out ICW or even some of WWE's new signings like Noam Dar, Big Damo, Nicki Cross and Tommy End.


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796756332640661505
F + L being streamed live to subscribers of ICW on demand... great news!


----------



## Mon Joxley

Indianajones said:


> ICW On Demand free for a week from Midnight GMT
> 
> https://icwondemand.pivotshare.com/
> 
> to check out ICW or even some of WWE's new signings like Noam Dar, Big Damo, Nicki Cross and Tommy End.


Isn't working for me.. :frown2:


----------



## Mr. Socko

Why is Joe Coffey so over and heavily pushed? Just don't see the appeal of him in a company with the talent they have and the vibrant characters most of the other main eventers have.


----------



## Indianajones

Fight Club streaming Live on Saturday night for free on Facebook.

Matches include: 
BT Gunn vs Kenny Williams vs Richochet
Bram vs Jimmy Havok
Jack Jester & Drew Galloway vs Grado & Chris Renfrew

Should set us up well for Sunday.

Final Card now set:

Team Dallas (Grado, Renfrew, DCT, Sha Samuels) vs The Black Label (Bram, Galloway, Jester, Kid Fite) for 100% Control of ICW

Wolfgang vs Trent Seven (Steel Cage Match for the ICW World Heavyweight Championship)

Joe Coffey vs Kurt Angle

Lewis Girvan vs Ricochet

Polo Promotions vs Team 3D - ICW Tag Team Championship

BT Gunn vs Stevie Boy - Casket Match

Joe Hendry vs Davey Boy 

Viper vs Kay Lee Ray vs Carmel - ICW Womens Championship

Lionheart vs Zack Gibson vs Liam Thomson vs Andy Wild vs Iesten Rhys vs ??? (Stairway to Heaven Match for the ICW Zero G Championship)

Should be an amazing night.

Heres a great hype video telling the story of Dallas vs The Black Label:





and the World Title Match:


----------



## safc-scotty

Indianajones said:


> Fight Club streaming Live on Saturday night for free on Facebook.
> 
> Final Card now set:
> 
> Team Dallas (Grado, Renfrew, DCT, Sha Samuels) vs The Black Label (Bram, Galloway, Jester, Kid Fite) for 100% Control of ICW
> 
> Wolfgang vs Trent Seven (Steel Cage Match for the ICW World Heavyweight Championship)
> 
> Joe Coffey vs Kurt Angle
> 
> Lewis Girvan vs Ricochet
> 
> Polo Promotions vs Team 3D - ICW Tag Team Championship
> 
> BT Gunn vs Stevie Boy - Casket Match
> 
> Joe Hendry vs Davey Boy
> 
> Viper vs Kay Lee Ray vs Carmel - ICW Womens Championship
> 
> Lionheart vs Zack Gibson vs Liam Thomson vs Andy Wild vs Iesten Rhys vs ??? (Stairway to Heaven Match for the ICW Zero G Championship)
> 
> Should be an amazing night.


That looks a great card to me! Haven't followed too much over the last few months, at least in terms of actually watching, as I don't like watching on my laptop. Going to connect it to the TV and watch on Sunday though. Will probably try to catch Fight Club on Saturday as well.

Don't know much about Wild, Rhys or Gibson in the Zero G match so not sure what to expect in that match. Also don't personally know much about Trent Seven so I'm a little worried I'm not going to be all that invested in the title match. Should be a great show though!


----------



## nicklibertine

Anyone think Jimmy Havoc could be the last guy in the Zero G match? That would top the night off for me. I can't wait for this - last year's F&L was good but this should be spectacular


----------



## safc-scotty

How did people enjoy F+L then?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800418912219213824
Crowd looked great. Really good to see so many people at a UK wrestling show. Does anyone know the official attendance? 

Think my favourite matches were Girvan/Ricochet, Coffey/Angle and the 4 on 4. Main gripes with the show would be on demand not working for the first hour, the tag title match was a bit shit and the fact the 4 on 4 should have went on last. Overall, was a fun show though and I enjoyed it pretty much from start to finish.


----------



## Indianajones

safc-scotty said:


> How did people enjoy F+L then?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800418912219213824
> Crowd looked great. Really good to see so many people at a UK wrestling show. Does anyone know the official attendance?
> 
> Think my favourite matches were Girvan/Ricochet, Coffey/Angle and the 4 on 4. Main gripes with the show would be on demand not working for the first hour, the tag title match was a bit shit and the fact the 4 on 4 should have went on last. Overall, was a fun show though and I enjoyed it pretty much from start to finish.[/QUOTE
> 
> The Official attendance was around 6200.
> 
> I agree that the 4 on 4 should have went on last, only reason I can think of is that Angle has had it written on terms that he must be main event ?


----------



## Mr. Socko

Had some trouble streaming initially but from the end of the women's match onwards it was fine. Them keeping the facebook feed going was a great gesture in light of the difficulties ICW on Demand and the Fite app were having.

Favorite matches were the Zero G and the four on four. Can't see why Lewis Girvan and Joe Coffey got those wins though. Felt kind of petty, like ICW were a small time company trying to big up their guys when they didn't need to and a good showing and a close defeat would've done just as much for them. Girvan especially looked out of place beating Ricochet considering the sizable skill gap and athleticism. Not to mention the irony of calling yourself 'The Best Young Wrestler In The World' while facing Ricochet as a babyface.

The tag match was an utter disaster, not sure what went wrong exactly but fortunately the Wee Man helped save the segment a little.

Didn't like the shoot promo after Carmel's match. Felt out of place at the start of a Wrestlemania type event. If she had left it for a backstage segment it would've been better.
The BT Gunn/Stevie Boy match was alright but the ending felt a little anticlimactic.
The world title not even making the co-main event was a bit of a joke but the match was solid.
Delighted Hendry won, was afraid his work with WCPW had pissed off some at ICW and would damage his positioning there. Hoping Hendry gets into the world title picture soon enough.

The atmosphere and crowd most definitely made up for some iffy booking so an enjoyable watch for sure.


----------



## Stetho

The sound on the video doesn't look great. I mean, I was expecting some nuclear crowd atmosphere but except the Team Dallas win it sounded a bit low.


----------



## Donnie

'Fuck you ya Cunt' JACK JESTER YOU SCARY AMAZING SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## Indianajones

Stetho said:


> The sound on the video doesn't look great. I mean, I was expecting some nuclear crowd atmosphere but except the Team Dallas win it sounded a bit low.


The crowd was a bit subdued I thought, but that comes with moving to the larger venue I suppose.

The crowd was still better than most other promotions I've saw but nothing came close in reaction to Grado winning the title at Fear and Loathing last year.

They've announced they're running the Hydro for F&L again next year, will be very interesting to see if they can even match this years numbers as the likes of Angle and Devitt won't be there and I imagine some of the popular home-grown talent might be off to the states in the not too distant future.

I must add that Galloway has truly transformed into one of the best talents on Earth since leaving WWE in my opinion, what a heel he plays! And he is still young for a wrestler at 31, so if he ever was to go back to WWE I really hope they could use him correctly, it will be hard for him to recover from the 3MB treatment but theres not an indy crowd in the world who doesn't take him seriously now in his current character, credit to the man himself, and the man has the talent to make it work on a bigger stage.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Galloways unhinged hatred of Dallas is one of the best things on the wrestling scene today. Ironically despite his prototypical international star physique, he suits ICW much better than he does American ProWrestling.


----------



## Indianajones

The McMansion's Tramp said:


> Galloways unhinged hatred of Dallas is one of the best things on the wrestling scene today. Ironically despite his prototypical international star physique, he suits ICW much better than he does American ProWrestling.


It's crazy to think he's younger than Baron Corbin.

Heard an interview with Dallas once where he mentioned that the older wrestlers in Scotland are actually still very young in wrestling terms. It's just that when they started, there were no other Scottish wrestlers so they've been the main guys in Scotland since their teens. So the likes of Drew, Wolfgang, Jester, BT Gunn etc. all seem older than they actually are when really they are have only turned 30.

Damo was another I was surprised to learn was only 31.


----------



## safc-scotty

The McMansion's Tramp said:


> Had some trouble streaming initially but from the end of the women's match onwards it was fine. Them keeping the facebook feed going was a great gesture in light of the difficulties ICW on Demand and the Fite app were having.
> 
> Favorite matches were the Zero G and the four on four. Can't see why Lewis Girvan and Joe Coffey got those wins though. Felt kind of petty, like ICW were a small time company trying to big up their guys when they didn't need to and a good showing and a close defeat would've done just as much for them. Girvan especially looked out of place beating Ricochet considering the sizable skill gap and athleticism. Not to mention the irony of calling yourself 'The Best Young Wrestler In The World' while facing Ricochet as a babyface.
> 
> The tag match was an utter disaster, not sure what went wrong exactly but fortunately the Wee Man helped save the segment a little.
> 
> Didn't like the shoot promo after Carmel's match. Felt out of place at the start of a Wrestlemania type event. If she had left it for a backstage segment it would've been better.
> The BT Gunn/Stevie Boy match was alright but the ending felt a little anticlimactic.
> The world title not even making the co-main event was a bit of a joke but the match was solid.
> Delighted Hendry won, was afraid his work with WCPW had pissed off some at ICW and would damage his positioning there. Hoping Hendry gets into the world title picture soon enough.
> 
> The atmosphere and crowd most definitely made up for some iffy booking so an enjoyable watch for sure.


Summed it up really well there mate, agree with pretty much every point. 

I didn't really mind Coffey going over as much, but the skill gap between Girvan and Ricochet made the Girvan win seem a little bit of a stretch. Ricochet seems keen to work for ICW again so will be interesting to see if Dallas brings him back. His policy seems to be more to only bring the stars in for the top events, which is smart as they do develop home grown talent well and it probably saves them quite a bit on costs.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So, The Square Go was pretty good. Hope those that didn't get to go enjoy it when it's uploaded.


----------



## AOS

Just watched Square Go on On Demand, really enjoyed it. Booked very well I thought, the Square Go match itself was very well done. Good event.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Spoiler: Square Go Winner



LOLCOFFEYWINS :bored pretty decent event overall even if Girvan and the less talented Coffey brother continuing to be pushed irks me a little
Trent vs Wolfie was great, maybe a little too long but very enjoyable and better than their previous 2 matches


----------



## safc-scotty

Anyone seen Barramania 3 yet? 

I've only watched the first two matches; Zero g title match and the War Machine/Polo Promotions tag match but it seems a pretty good show and I've read a couple of big spoilers for later on in the show which sound interesting. Never seen War Machine before but they were really impressive.


----------



## JP7

safc-scotty said:


> Anyone seen Barramania 3 yet?
> 
> I've only watched the first two matches; Zero g title match and the War Machine/Polo Promotions tag match but it seems a pretty good show and I've read a couple of big spoilers for later on in the show which sound interesting. Never seen War Machine before but they were really impressive.


Currently on the war machine match, avoided all spoilers thankfully tho i have heard it was a very good show.

I saw War Machine at RPW a couple of months ago and was quite impressed with them live, was a fan in ROH as well.


----------



## safc-scotty

JP7 said:


> Currently on the war machine match, avoided all spoilers thankfully tho i have heard it was a very good show.
> 
> I saw War Machine at RPW a couple of months ago and was quite impressed with them live, was a fan in ROH as well.


Yeah I'm stuck doing work on the laptop atm so I'm not able to watch the rest (since on Demand doesn't work on PS4), but I really enjoyed the War Machine match. Would love to see more of them in the future. There was some talent in the Zero G match as well, Charlie Sterling looked really athletic for his size, Zack Gibson seems a great heel and Matt Cross is fantastic.


----------



## JP7

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah I'm stuck doing work on the laptop atm so I'm not able to watch the rest (since on Demand doesn't work on PS4), but I really enjoyed the War Machine match. Would love to see more of them in the future. There was some talent in the Zero G match as well, Charlie Sterling looked really athletic for his size, Zack Gibson seems a great heel and Matt Cross is fantastic.


i am not a fan of Gibson but i agree he does play the heel well, probably because unless hes in liverpool he will get booed anywhere in the country lol, the reaction he got at rpw was insane, even the ref and announcer were laughing

i am actually in love with Kay Lee Ray!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Kevin Nash announced as commissioner for this years Fear & Loathing, also Noam Dar is returning to ICW for one night at Shugs Hoose Party in July


----------



## Mr. Socko

This pretty much confirms ICW have signed the rumored contract to allow WWE to buy them out at any point.

Pretty disappointing.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Triple H showed up at the ICW show in Cardiff today with Pete Dunne


----------



## Stetho

Yeah, from cool super fast growing provocative promotion to "We don't make no buzz anymore but look, we've got HHH in our ring, huh"


----------



## Shaun_27

That pop lol


----------



## Ken Finewell

Sinister stuff from Renfrew.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF4_Z5s6wtc


----------



## Ken Finewell

Tremendous dickery from Joe.
https://youtu.be/7d1Xlz-Rt74


----------



## Stetho

I guess Fear and Loathing didn't sell as much as last year ?


----------



## Mr. Socko

Stetho said:


> I guess Fear and Loathing didn't sell as much as last year ?


Apparently it was said to the audience it was a bigger crowd than last year even though they were told it was in the 4000 range. That's from one report though so maybe they misheard.

Looks like Joe Coffey might be done with ICW as well. Not a huge loss, which is sad given the time and effort they have invested in the guy these past few years.


----------



## Stetho

Thought different because the lightning seems very dark in their youtube videos of the show


----------



## X-Train

Anyone know why Davey Blaze seems to of stopped working for ICW? Why has Coffey seemingly finished with them?


----------



## Ken Finewell

Nice Dallas interview with Ross from Cultaholic.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, unsure about anyone else but I'm def on board with Shug's Hoose Party 5 upcoming. Coffey vs Coffey, Renfrew wants to kill Hendry, Lionheart vs Polo II, & the coup that is signing BT Gunn vs WALTER. I'm interested in Stevie Boy vs DCT with the stip on the line, but I hope this doesn't see the end of Stevie Boy's reign right off the bat. If it wants to build to another way for a roster member to work their way back into the promotion down the line, so be it, but Stevie's reign is just getting off the ground, so best not to thwart any dominance by The Filthy Generation that could be at hand. (although getting pinned by Viper on a school-boy recently did make me question soooo much.) I just wonder how they'll spin it again, seeing how Kenny Williams did recently lose a career stip match, but which served him to go Rudo immediately to save it. That's ICW in a nutshell, sometimes, though.

Now lets make sure Mikey Whiplash is around, too and we're all good.


----------

